# Birchbox Points: What did or will you buy?



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

This is for anyone who has been a BB subscriber. What have you purchased with your BB points? Saving your points for something juicy? Tell us what you are wishing for.

My last points purchase was Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body Creme in White Chocolate. Love it!





I was browsing through the site this morning and saw a few more things I might wanna save my points for:





theBalm cosmetics Balm Jovi Rockstar Face Palette





Shea Terra Organics Rose Facial Set





theBalmÂ® cosmetics NUDE 'tudeâ„¢ Nude Eyeshadow Palette

Yes, I am a terrible sucker for Shea Terra as well as cute palettes lol


----------



## grayc (Jan 16, 2013)

Clarisonic Mia Sonic.  Going to try and wait till my 9 month promo code and all my points to go towards it... should only be about $30 then


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

Oooh good choice!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 16, 2013)

theBalmÂ® cosmetics NUDE 'tudeâ„¢ Nude Eyeshadow Palette
I SOOOO want this myself but it keeps being out of stock drives me nuts...lol might have to give and just order it full price from thebalm.com also waiting for it on hautelook so what ever happends first


----------



## cari12 (Jan 16, 2013)

I keep falling 10 points short of the next $10 (I'll have 290 after this month). So I'm saving for now. I've bought a lot of skin, body &amp; makeup stuff with Christmas money though so I think I'll look into hair care products with my BB points. But we'll see. Hoping to have a good amount by my 6 month to use the anniversary code too!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep falling 10 points short of the next $10 (I'll have 290 after this month). So I'm saving for now. I've bought a lot of skin, body &amp; makeup stuff with Christmas money though so I think I'll look into hair care products with my BB points. But we'll see. Hoping to have a good amount by my 6 month to use the anniversary code too!


 I'm 5 points short! such an awkward number that i'll never be able to smoothly work out!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

The nude tude palette is an AMAZING palette I love it! And it kinda makes me feel better about not having naked or naked 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> since it fulfills my neutral needs and more &lt;3 I'm saying get it ladies, you won't regret it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a point hoarder:  After this month's reviews are done, I will have 985 points on my main account.  And I'm just not seeing anything in the shop I really want, so the balance will just keep going up up up, although my annual subscription *will* be up in a month or two, so maybe I'll try to use the points for that since they used to allow that.  I had points on other accounts that I used for some shopping sprees:  The stila lip gloss and smudgestick holiday sets, nail polish, hair pins, and a few other things I can't recall.  I still haven't used any of the gloss, but I *love* the eyeliners!  I'm tempted to buy another pack so I have duplicates in my makeup bag, but I *will* stay strong!  One set is plenty, especially considering the UD liners and shadow pencils and tarte shadow sticks I have.  I'm thinking about some of the other smudgesticks in colors that weren't in the set, like dark blue or peacock, though. I don't have any dark blue liners, so I'm not duplicating anything.  I'm just expanding my color options.  

And I *was* going to splurge on another bottle of Nuxe multipurpose oil because it worked wonders for me last winter -- but then I received a $100 Chella moisturizer in a sneakpeeq box that made my skin FREAK THE HELL OUT, which caused me to Google "allergic eczema" on Christmas Eve since it had been going on all weekend, and then I discovered my HG moisturizer when I was desperately searching for *something* to treat the nastiness:  Cetaphil.  Walgreen's version of Cetaphil, to be exact.  Less than eight bucks for sixteen ounces.  No need for that Nuxe oil.  

If Birchbox started carrying Tokyomilk, though, I would run through those points *very* quickly.  Tainted Love is the only alcohol-based fragrance I've been able to deal with in a few years, and I might be able to handle other scents from them if I could tear myself away from TL long enough to try something else from the line.  Or, hey, I'll settle for TL hand cream.  Oh, and Carnival Wax.  I really, *really* want 1971, but I'm having a hard time justifying $90 for one rollerball when I flit from one perfume oil to another to another to another.  It will take me probably at least ten years to use that sucker up.  But if I could use points for it, I would snatch it up in an instant.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm thinking I'm going to use the points I've been saving, only 400 ish to get the Oscar de la renta Live in Love perfume. I've been with BB 9 months now and got the 9mnth coupon code for 20% so I don't think I can hold out any longer.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 17, 2013)

I just bought theBalm Balm Jovi Palette when BB was offering it for $24.5 along with Shea Terra African Black soap and only paid $3 out of pocket. I also already have over 100 points again. Not really sure what I want to save for. Maybe a clarisonic.


----------



## Must Have Boxes (Jan 17, 2013)

I recently purchased The Balm Mary-Lou Manizer with my Birchbox points. It's one of my favorite highlighters!

- KW.


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 17, 2013)

I got my husband some Beard Lube for Christmas and then got myself the Mary Lou and the Juicy Couture rollerball. Now I can't decide between saving up for a Clarisonic (which has been recommended to me several times for helping my KP) or picking up the Stainiac and the BodyBuilder mascara (can you tell I really like theBalm?) because makeup is fun and I like fun. I love the point system so much. Everyday I go look at what's in the shop and I've changed my mind about 1000 times on what I'm going to get next.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 17, 2013)

I have used my points on Benefit's Porefessional, the Borghese Spa Divine gift set, and the Harvey Prince Scents of Purpose gift set.  I love all of these purchases.  The awesome point system makes it well worth the 2 years I have subscribed (even if I have had plenty of dud boxes)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 17, 2013)

I used up some of my points for Mary Lou and Sprout's lip balm.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 17, 2013)

I've used points to get beauty blenders and right now im trying so hard not to spend my points, I want to wait and see if i can last a year but everyday I go on their site and change my mind about what I want. I might go for some shea terra


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 17, 2013)

I want the fine one one from benefit or the Shea terra body butter or for some pore professional. right now I'm at 105 points. still have a long ways to go


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 18, 2013)

I just used up my 900 points on the 3.4 fl oz Viva La Juicy...my favorite!! 50 of my points expired though =/ very sad.


----------



## missionista (Jan 19, 2013)

I bought the smaller size Trefle Pur from Atelier Cologne.  Love that scent!   I used points completely for that (and had a 20 or 25% off code, so that was great).  I've used codes and a combo of points/money to buy the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (which has become my HG exfoliator), some of the teas, the Zoya nail polish remover (also has become HG product), and something else, but I can't remember what just at the moment.  Oh, a Pangea cleanser.  It's OK.  I like it but probably won't re-purchase.  The smell is just not quite right...


----------



## Dots (Jan 19, 2013)

I got the Juicy La Fleur 2.5 oz. and a pack of the Chauo Potato Chip pods. I haven't tried them yet but looking forward to it. For the future, I want to get the Wei Golden Root Mud Mask and the Amika Hair Mask.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 19, 2013)

Mary Lou-Manizer.  Now that I've depleted my points, I might join the "save up your BB points thread."


----------



## mellee (Jan 19, 2013)

Hubby had ordered me a Christmas gift that needed to be cancelled (6 months of Natural Beauty Box.  When they decided not to send January, we asked for our $ back), so I was owed a gift.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My 6 month code came in Wednesday and even though we only had $10 in points, I asked for the Clarisonic Mia.  It came in today.  Yay!  Used it for the first time tonight.  I have rosacea so my skin's pretty sensitive and I'm nervous, but hopefully it'll work its magic without too much horrible adjustment time.

In the past, I got the Talika Lash Conditioning Cleanser, which made my lids bright red and itchy and sensitive and swollen (took almost a month to realize it was from that and not a random allergy) and Stila In The Light palette. The palette came with a Smudge Stick and I found I LOVE it for tightlining, so I plan to buy more of those with future points.  Black and brown, at least.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 20, 2013)

I got the Vasanti Enzymatic Face Cleanser, Malin+Goetz Peppermint Shampoo, and Zoya Polish Remove+ for 3.99. Free Shipping. I had 600 points that I used. O already have 150 points again, and when I get to 200 I'm going to get the 3 Zoya Blogger Polishes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

My last purchase was theBalm Tall, Dark, and Handsome mascara, Sprout makeup remover, and a box of Chuao chocopods.

I want to try to save my points up all year and buy myself something pretty for Christmas, though...maybe a palette, or a Clarisonic, or a new perfume...ugh so many things I want.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jan 20, 2013)

just got my order yesterday! i'm very happy with the +2 pack- the dr. jart bb cream is bigger than the sample i got in my bb- 10ml! i wanted nude tude but they were sold out, but Balm jovi looks awesome! the mentha lip shine rocks!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Harvey Prince Skinny Chic Rollerball*
HP-SC-RB 1 $21.00
*COOLA Face SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber*
CS-MF30C 1 $36.00
*theBalmÂ® cosmetics Balm Jovi Rockstar Face Palette*
681619802256 1 $39.50
*Pick Two Sample Pack* *Choose 1 pack*
Gloss Moderne Masque &amp; Dr. Jart Waterfuse BB Cream PICK2PK-3-FZ 1 $10.00
*C.O. BIGELOW Mentha Lip Shine*
667523771000 1 $7.50
Subtotal $114.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (9-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$30.80
700 reward points -$70.00
*Grand Total*
*$13.20*


----------



## supermary (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's what I ended up using my points and discounts to buy. I have been wanting to try the Alicia Silverstone for Juice Beauty products for a long time. I haven't tried the CC cream, so I am hoping it works for me. I love the Kusmi tea so was happy to see them in the Pick Two sample packs. I've heard the eye masks are really good.

Subtotal $167.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 9-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20) -$41.40
1000 reward points -$100.00
*Grand Total*
*$25.60*
Pick Two Sample Pack Choose 1 pack Kusmi Tea &amp; Masqueology Eye Mask $10.00 
Ordered: *1*
$10.00 
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream Shade Natural Glow $39.00 
Ordered: *1*
$39.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Purely Kissable Lip Color $16.00 
Ordered: *1*
$16.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Simply Flawless Pressed Powder $24.00 
Ordered: *1*
$24.00 
Vapour Organic Beauty Elixir Lipgloss Shade Enigma $20.00 
Ordered: *1*
$20.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Simply Nourishing Moisturizer $36.00 
Ordered: *1*
$36.00 
alicia silverstone for Juice Beauty Simply Pure Chamomile Cleanser $22.00 
Ordered: *1*
$22.00


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

I completely spaced the fact that this is the 9-month anniversary for my secondary accounts!  And one of them had a little over 300 points, so...


stila smudge stock waterproof eye liner in Blue Ribbon
Caudalie Shower Gel in The des Vignes (this triggered the free shipping)
Tweezerman Filemate
Pick Two:  Gloss Moderne Masque &amp; Dr. Jart Waterfuse  BB Cream

Before discounts:  $47.  After anniversary code and Pick Two discount:  $29.60.  After points:  Nada.  I really just wanted the liner, but I have a little over 300 points on this account and a discount code, so I decided I might as well order these items.  I can always use another file, and I've been coveting this shower gel for a while despite the fact that I have literally a dozen bottles from the last time I had a good coupon at B&amp;BW at the same time they were having a big sale (plus I was having a hard time figuring out what else to get in order to get free shipping).


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 20, 2013)

I waited for theBalm Bon Jovi Rockstar palette that they discounted for $25.00. I had 500 points -- therefore it was free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Jan 20, 2013)

Subtotal $51.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (6-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$18.20
300 reward points -$30.00
*Grand Total*
*$2.80*
Benefit High BrowView Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$20.00 
Ordered: *1*
$20.00 
Pick Two Sample Pack Choose 1 pack Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment &amp; Jouer Lip Enhance ... Choose 1 pack Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment &amp; Jouer Lip Enhancer 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$10.00 
Ordered: *1*
$10.00 
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic RollerballView Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$21.00 
Ordered: *1*
$21.00 
Just ordered this today. Haven't ever tried the Benefit High Brow so I hope I like it. Received a sample of the HP Skinny Chic in my Jan BB and loved it! Now I only have 5 points and have to start saving again.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm holding out for the Clark's Smoothing Marine Cream. 498 points that will be good until July!  Come on points!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Juicy La Fleur 2.5 oz. and a pack of the Chauo Potato Chip pods. I haven't tried them yet but looking forward to it.
> 
> For the future, I want to get the Wei Golden Root Mud Mask and the Amika Hair Mask.


 I bought the Wei Mask a long time ago with my points, and I use it once a week.  I've still got so much left too!  I only use a little.  I think I also got the Amika mask with that order too come to think about it.  It smells so good!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 23, 2013)

I used 400 points and the anniversary code and ordered the Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Eye Treatment and got the free pick-two with the Kusmi Tea &amp; Masqueology Eye Mask. I am not sure about those of you who don't live in NY but I have to factor in the tax. (boo hoo!) Next month after I review a few more things I will be back above 300 points and can start figuring out what to splurge on/save for next.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If Birchbox started carrying Tokyomilk, though, I would run through those points *very* quickly.


 From your keyboard to Birchbox's brand partnership people I hope!! Just wore my first Tokyomilk fragrance today (from a trade) and I want to try others. Would love mini rollerballs.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 27, 2013)

Thebalm NudeTude back in Birchbox store


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> I bought the Wei Mask a long time ago with my points, and I use it once a week. Â I've still got so much left too! Â I only use a little. Â I think I also got the Amika mask with that order too come to think about it. Â It smells so good!


 yeah, I was reading the reviews on it and pretty much everyone said you can get two to three masks out of each pod, plus I love that it comes with a brush. I am totally looking forward to trying the Amika, seems like the fragrance would be nice for summertime. I am still waiting for my order to arrive, but am down to 20 points now. I wonder if they will run another upgrade to a year points promo later in the year. I heard the code still works but I need to wait about a month to do that.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clarisonic Mia Sonic.  Going to try and wait till my 9 month promo code and all my points to go towards it... should only be about $30 then


 I didn't realize Birchbox sold it!  I was going to buy it from Sephora so I could get points, but I think I'll save up my Birchbox points instead.  Thank you!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 27, 2013)

When I placed my last order, I chose the eye mask and Kusmi tea as my pick-two. I was not really eager about either...the eye mask sounded interesting and I like tea, although each I've received from a beauty box has not been for me. Basically I picked this because I really didn't want the others or had tried them.

The Kusmi Tea is SO good! I drank the Euphoria and enjoyed it so much I made the Detox too. I can't believe this but I am considering spending some of my hoarded points...on tea. The Wellness Pack. Crazy.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I placed my last order, I chose the eye mask and Kusmi tea as my pick-two. I was not really eager about either...the eye mask sounded interesting and I like tea, although each I've received from a beauty box has not been for me. Basically I picked this because I really didn't want the others or had tried them.
> 
> The Kusmi Tea is SO good! I drank the Euphoria and enjoyed it so much I made the Detox too. I can't believe this but I am considering spending some of my hoarded points...on tea. The Wellness Pack. Crazy.


I got the tea in my December box..and fell in love!  I had planned to buy it next month with my 9 month anniversary code and points.  I saw it as the pick 2 and I think I'm going to place my order tonight to get my double points for spending $35 and get the tea as my pick 2 to satisfy me until Feb!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, there went my points. I had to use the free ship code so I couldn't use the 15% off. Probably a good time to buy because since I was shy of 300 points I could pay the tax and the few extra bucks out of pocket instead of being stuck using the 300 points. I have been drinking more tea since I stopped sweetening my coffee, so this delicious stuff is worth it. I also look forward to trying the other wellness teas.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 28, 2013)

I caved and used the points (plus the 15% off code) on one of my accounts for the 30ml Embryolisse cream.  It's a shame it comes in such tiny containers.  I ordered the Benta Berry moisturizer (which comes in a 30ml tube) in November because I loved the scent.  I really should have done the math before placing the order - 30ml is pretty small.  At least it's bigger than the sample.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 28, 2013)

I just used 300 points on a jigger (part of a birthday present for my boyfriend) and the Kusmi essentials pack! There was a 15% off code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also would've used the lovebbman code but i forgot. I wonder if they'll let me redo it...probably not. oh well!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I placed my last order, I chose the eye mask and Kusmi tea as my pick-two. I was not really eager about either...the eye mask sounded interesting and I like tea, although each I've received from a beauty box has not been for me. Basically I picked this because I really didn't want the others or had tried them.

The Kusmi Tea is SO good! I drank the Euphoria and enjoyed it so much I made the Detox too. I can't believe this but I am considering spending some of my hoarded points...on tea. The Wellness Pack. Crazy.




> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the tea in my December box..and fell in love!  I had planned to buy it next month with my 9 month anniversary code and points.  I saw it as the pick 2 and I think I'm going to place my order tonight to get my double points for spending $35 and get the tea as my pick 2 to satisfy me until Feb!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used 300 points on a jigger (part of a birthday present for my boyfriend) and the Kusmi essentials pack! There was a 15% off code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also would've used the lovebbman code but i forgot. I wonder if they'll let me redo it...probably not. oh well!


 I just bought the jigger too - and whiskey stones as an anniversary present for my boyfriend!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't know there was a 15% off code..I was just going to use the bonus 35 point code for spending $35..but forgot to order last night before it expire..I really want that tea though, so I may order it anyway!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know there was a 15% off code..I was just going to use the bonus 35 point code for spending $35..but forgot to order last night before it expire..I really want that tea though, so I may order it anyway!


NM..just saw the other thread!  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just bought the jigger too - and whiskey stones as an anniversary present for my boyfriend!


 Ohh - I got my boyfriend whiskey stones for Christmas! I might use my remaining 100 points on the Rose Simple Syrup - Three Chiles. The Clove and Cardamom one is on sale at Williams-Sonoma for $6.99.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used 300 points on a jigger (part of a birthday present for my boyfriend) and the Kusmi essentials pack! There was a 15% off code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also would've used the lovebbman code but i forgot. I wonder if they'll let me redo it...probably not. oh well!





> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know there was a 15% off code..I was just going to use the bonus 35 point code for spending $35..but forgot to order last night before it expire..I really want that tea though, so I may order it anyway!


 The "bbfriends" code still works.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 29, 2013)

I just called birchbox and the CS rep (Rachel) retro-actively applied BBFRIENDS to my order and refunded my points.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 29, 2013)

> I just called birchbox and the CS rep (Rachel) retro-actively applied BBFRIENDS to my order and refunded my points.Â


 Awesome CS! Alright..off the finally place my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called birchbox and the CS rep (Rachel) retro-actively applied BBFRIENDS to my order and refunded my points.


 Don't you just love their CS people?  My 3 month code expired while I was waiting for my replacement debit card (someone had used it fraudulently and I had to get a new one) and they were able to apply the 3 month code manually after I received my new card and placed an order.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 30, 2013)

In October I had 600 points, so I ordered:

Malin+Goetz Peppermint Shampoo $20

Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator $34

Zoya Remove+ $9.99

It came out to $63.99 and with 600 points I only paid $3.99 and there was free shipping.  This is why Birchbox is worth it to me.  Although, when you look at it, October was my 7th box, so I had spent $70 on the subscription itself.  In April I did make an order for about $50, so I got 50 points from that, which is how many I get from reviewing the 5 products in 1  box every month.

Today I reviewed my January box and that took me up to 201 points, so I got:

Zoya Blogger Collection $22

Color Club Blue-Ming $8

It came to $30 and minus 200 points left me to pay $10.  I made it over $25 to make sure I got the free shipping.  It now occurs to me I could have waited for a promo like spend $35 get 35 points plus 35 points for a total of 70 points.  Hmmm ... I never think of these things beforehand.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jan 31, 2013)

I have made 3 orders using my BB points. I got the nudeTude palette from theBalm in June, Laura Geller Blush-n-Brighten in September, and the Balm Jovi Rockstar palette earlier this month when it was on special for $25. I love that Birchbox has this point system, totally makes my subscription worth it.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got the Harvey Prince fragrance set and the Stila Convertible Color Cheek &amp; Lip Trio with a BB Pick Two Sedu serum and Jouer Lip product. I had a 20% off and used 400 points. I previously ordered Stila In the Light and In the Moment palettes and Amika hair mask. I had a 20% off but I think I only had like 100 points for that order.


----------



## Linnake (Feb 4, 2013)

I've placed two orders in two weeks which never happens but I had like $80 to spend plus a anniversary code and then 20% off $50 that's happening. I got:

First order, used anniv. code:

One Love Organics body serum -$39 (huge splurge! I contemplated this for DAYS!)

blinc amplified mascara - $26

Second order, used over $50 code:

Deborah Lippman gel kit - $48

amika hair masque (small sized) - $12

All for $20!  Plus I got two samples packs of tea and the eye masks, which I love!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

*sighs*  I used up most of my points yesterday on Peter Thomas Roth products (Beta Hydroxy Acid 2% Acne Wash, Gentle Complexion Correction Pads, and Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel), Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner, and Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner.  I used the january20 and bblearnvest codes (the PTR products were one order and the eyeliners were another - I have 2 accounts, so I was able to use my points on both orders).  Between the codes and my points, I paid less than $7 for the eyeliners and $60 for the PTR products (it would have been over $100 without the code and points).  I am currently saving my points for the Benefit Fine One One.  I hope I can keep myself from ordering anything and spending my points till I have at least 300 on one account.


----------



## darcon3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I used my points for Orofluido Elixer (Love that stuff) and also used some points for a 3 month subscription for a friend!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 15, 2013)

I really want thebalm's nude tude palette and philosophy purity, but I only have 99 points and I just placed an order last week.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 15, 2013)

I ordered the Baggu backpack and only paid $4

Now I'm gonna save up my points for a clarisonic mia


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

The other night, I ordered: Stila awesome blossom lip glaze Pixi sharpener Pangea lip balm in rose The pick two with the hand cream I used the bblearnvest code, and it would have been twenty bucks, so I used 200 points.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 15, 2013)

I used 100 points to get some twistbands.  I felt like everyone has these but me.  Now I'm not left out anymore and I do like them a lot.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 17, 2013)

So far I've used points for a Shea Terra cream (the banana scented one for my Momma) and an Eyeko Skinny eyeliner for me. I think the Eyeko liner has been my fave product I have ever received in a BB so far.


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 17, 2013)

I used my points to buy the beauty blenders. I am really happy with my purchase and the way I apply my makeup has changed completely!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachaface10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my points to buy the beauty blenders. I am really happy with my purchase and the way I apply my makeup has changed completely!


 I'm trying to save up my points for a Clarisonic, but the dang beauty blenders tempt me every time I see them!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

Same here, saving for a Clarisonic. Also, gossmakeupartist says Beauty Blender dupes are just as good


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

Same here, saving for a Clarisonic. Also, gossmakeupartist says Beauty Blender dupes are just as good


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm trying to save up my points for a Clarisonic, but the dang beauty blenders tempt me every time I see them!


 That is a tough choice, lol. I love my beauty blenders but I also have a Clairsonic and it is pretty amazing as well! Whichever you do wind up getting I don't think you will be disappointed at all!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachaface10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess the beauty blenders aren't too expensive, so if I decide I really want them asap I can buy them out of pocket, whereas Clarisonic would be much more of a splurge...so I'll just remind myself of that when I'm tempted...lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! Exactly, there you go! I'm saving for one myself and I shall not be tempted to buy anything else!! haha XD Why don't you try a dupe? or the Sonia Kashuk one?


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 21, 2013)

You ladies have me wanting to save on one of my accounts for a clarsonic haha What is the best way to use points and a coupon for it so I know while h coupon to look for? (Obviously the more points you have the better haha)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not great at saving points...I just like to treat myself every once in a while &amp; not feel horrible about spending too much money!

However, lately I've had some mishaps with my boxes that have resulted in some 100 point accumulations, so I bought some stuff!

Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser $16

Color Club Metallic Nail Polish in Platinum Record $8

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod $7.95

Stila Custom Color Blush $20

Pick Two Sample Pack-Kahina Argan Oil &amp; alessandro Cream Rich $10

Used BBLEARNVEST &amp; the free sample pack + 400 points = $1.95  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got my 9 month anniversary coupon a few days ago, have a few days to plan and purchase. 600 points in the bank!!

I'm eyeing Harvey Prince Au Flirt, Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel, and Dr Jarts Water Fuse BB Cream. Would get a little over $30 all said and told! Holy crap I love birchbox so much!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 22, 2013)

For those wondering when to cash in points + coupon codes here are my tips and tricks.

1. Use the $X off a $Y purchase if you are spending close to the Y amount, $10 off $35 is a lot better than $10 off $100.

2. Use the %Z off $Y when you are making a large purchase, if you see a 20%-30% off code snatch it up, they are few and far between (Obviously if you have enough points) 20% off $100 is a lot more than 20% off $25

3. Keep in mind for points you never want to spend $11 or $21, always as close to the number of points you have to use, but not more, because points will be used to cover 100% of your purchase id you have extra. I think they have cute little $4 and $5 things, no sense in wasting points

4. However if you have fewer points than the total, spend as close to the coupon code as you can to minimize cash you have to spend, IE have 200 pts, spend 21 bucks. 

5. Look for the lifestyle extras that are cheap to get you free shipping if you are making an under $50 purchase, this works up to a point, can help you max out your points, say your item is $24 and you have 300 pts, get the $6 shipped free item and save shipping and use your points to their fullest. 

6. At a point its like a puzzle, one I personally like putting together. Add the $Y or %X to whatever the amount of points you want to spend say you have 400 to spend, so 40 add $10 to that, so work with $50 of product.

7. Don't forget a pick two! these are basically free samples with every order, they stack on top of all your coupons since they are an item and not a coupon code.

8. Coupon codes go in the Cart page, not the checkout page, so you can input the code and check your numbers without having to go all the way to the review order page.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy saving, or spending.


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks so so much for the tips! Just used a 20% off and some points to get a pick 2 and clarsonic...I couldn't wait to save up more points hahhaha


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those wondering when to cash in points + coupon codes here are my tips and tricks.
> 
> ...


 Great tips, thanks!


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm looking to get a goodmoisturizer from the shop that isn't too heavy and good under makeup...what do you guys recommend?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just picked up the Shea Terra Rose Hips Soap, Jouer Lip Enhancer,  ybf universal eyebrow pencil, and the 2 pack of nuxe face cream/supersmile rinse. Total came to $52; then I used the bblearnvest code for $10 off (ends today!), the 2 pack was free, and 300 points - I paid $2 in the end! I need a new eyebrow pencil and the ybf looked interesting, I love the rose hips soap especially with my clarisonic, and I've been interested in the lip enhancer for a while. I was planning on saving my points for juliette has a gun not a perfume, but by the time another 20% of 25% code rolls around I'll have some more points. This made my rainy Saturday!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 27, 2013)

I LOVE BIRCHBOX POINTS!!!!!

This is my 9th month and I've been hoarding points for this big splurge. 

I got:

-Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB Cream

-Perfekt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel

-Benefit refined finish facial polish

-Benefit foamingly clean facial wash

-Pick 2 pack: NUXE face cream &amp; Supersmile powdered mouthwash (wtf? lol)

Grand Total: $113.50

Discount:      -$30.70 (9 Month 20% and free pick 2)

600 Points:  - $60.00

Total paid out of pocket: *$22.80*

*LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!*

All four full size products were items I sampled in my 9 months and loved. I thought for a moment of going for things I haven't tried but have been eyeing, but I thought going for the four above was really in the spirit of birchbox. Those were products I was introduced to by BB that I probably never would have tried otherwise. And with $90 in discounts, my 9 months of subscription pretty much paid for full size products I KNOW I'll love, and it's like the 45+ samples I've had in the past 9 months were freebies. Makes me look at even the stuff I hated in a totally new light.

Yeah points!


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 6, 2013)

okay i was set to use bf's points with his first anniversary code but out of the 6 items he said he'd love to get all of them are unavailable and as i started looking at other options there's a lot that is not available

is this normal? lol it's my first time actually buying a full size product from them and when i try i can't!


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 9, 2013)

Just bought a week or so ago:

Clarisonic Mia - $119

Shea Terra Rose Hips Cleanser - $16

Pick Two Pack - Liqwd Perfect Wave and Jurlique Night Cream

Pick Two Pack was free, and then I used a 20% off discount code and 600 points, making my purchase $48!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone purchased a full-sized Vasanti Brighten Up?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 9, 2013)

I ended up cashing in some points between 2 accounts and got a Lancome Bi-Facil Eye Makeup Remover, Eyeko Navy Skinny Eye Liner, Deborah Lippmann polish in Lets Go Crazy, Zoya Remove, and Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap Cleanser. .and two Pick Two packs for a total of $36 and change after points. My plan was to wait and cash in points around my bday in April... but I couldn't resist using the promo codes floating around!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up cashing in some points between 2 accounts and got a Lancome Bi-Facil Eye Makeup Remover, Eyeko Navy Skinny Eye Liner, Deborah Lippmann polish in Lets Go Crazy, Zoya Remove, and Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap Cleanser. .and two Pick Two packs for a total of $36 and change after points.
> 
> My plan was to wait and cash in points around my bday in April... but I couldn't resist using the promo codes floating around!


 Thats a great deal, i'm trying to save my points to get something big but all these promo codes are making it hard.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2013)

What are some of the promo codes going around??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My march box will be my one year box with them..does anyone know when they start to send out anniversary promotion codes??


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 9, 2013)

> Thats a great deal, i'm trying to save my points to get something big but all these promo codes are making it hard.


 I ordered the last day of February and there was a Feb20 code..but used the BBLEARNVEST code because it took more money off. You can try and see if it still works.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the last day of February and there was a Feb20 code..but used the BBLEARNVEST code because it took more money off. You can try and see if it still works.


 Thanks, im going to see if it works!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 12, 2013)

As soon as I review all my items for this month I'll have 970 points on one account and 470 on the other.  I've got until some time in July to use them, and I'm planning on waiting until then.  It's so hard to choose what to buy!  

I feel like I should go for the big things with that many points, but it would be so easy to rack up a bunch of medium priced items too!  ARgh!  I feel like I should really be investing on great skincare.  I'll more than likely put the Vasanti into the equation, but I still really want the Number 4 Revival kit.  What a good deal!  There's really no telling what I'll end up with.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as I review all my items for this month I'll have 970 points on one account and 470 on the other.  I've got until some time in July to use them, and I'm planning on waiting until then.  It's so hard to choose what to buy!
> 
> I feel like I should go for the big things with that many points, but it would be so easy to rack up a bunch of medium priced items too!  ARgh!  I feel like I should really be investing on great skincare.  I'll more than likely put the Vasanti into the equation, but I still really want the Number 4 Revival kit.  What a good deal!  There's really no telling what I'll end up with.


 You really can't go wrong with Number 4.  The clarifying shampoo is the only shampoo I'll use now.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

So I'm going to have 800 points this month and a 20% coupon... I was saving up for the Marula oil, but that went OOS and I asked CS and they don't know when it's going to be back. I got the Clarisonic Mia from clarsonic.com's deal a few weeks ago so I don't need one of those either... XD I have all the makeup I "need" --  buying my HG perfume from Sephora shortly, have like 50 gajillion eyeshadow palettes like everyone here, haven't gone through bottles of polish I bought last July, etc etc.

The only thing I think I'd want is maybe lipsticks and skincare stuff for people with acne scars. I don't think I'm interested in any of the post-acne spot treatments BB is carrying though. Sigh. I probably should've grabbed the Marula last month or the Bi-facil. ): Suggestions?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2013)

> What are some of the promo codes going around??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My march box will be my one year box with them..does anyone know when they start to send out anniversary promotion codes??Â


 I haven't seen an anniversary code since my nine-month, and I'm coming up on two years, so you're probably out of luck there. Next on my list: a navy eyeliner. I'm holding out until I see what's in the March Starbox, though, just in case they send one. I'm trying to cut back on my buying, but navy would be perfect for me right now, and I can get things as long as I don't spend money, so hello, points!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm going to have 800 points this month and a 20% coupon... I was saving up for the Marula oil, but that went OOS and I asked CS and they don't know when it's going to be back. I got the Clarisonic Mia from clarsonic.com's deal a few weeks ago so I don't need one of those either... XD I have all the makeup I "need" --  buying my HG perfume from Sephora shortly, have like 50 gajillion eyeshadow palettes like everyone here, haven't gone through bottles of polish I bought last July, etc etc.
> 
> The only thing I think I'd want is maybe lipsticks and skincare stuff for people with acne scars. I don't think I'm interested in any of the post-acne spot treatments BB is carrying though. Sigh. I probably should've grabbed the Marula last month or the Bi-facil. ): Suggestions?


 Have you received your 20% off coupon yet?

I e-mailed them about it this morning...I have gotten every single one up to my 9 months


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 13, 2013)

*IncocoÂ® Design Nail Polish Appliques, Shade: Pink Parasol (for free shipping)
*alessandro Top Coat Matte
*Tweezerman Precision Point Stainless Steel Brow Shaping Scissors &amp; Brush
*Pick Two: Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray
Subtotal -- $50.00

Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 20% Off For You, march20) -- $18.00

Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate)$0.00



 300 reward points-$30.00

*Grand Total  **$2.00  *


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *IncocoÂ® Design Nail Polish Appliques, Shade: Pink Parasol (for free shipping)
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

Gah.  I *JUST* got my 6 month anniversary code.  I placed my order four and a half hours ago.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 13, 2013)

Call them!! They've always been good to me about retroactively applying discount codes/promos.



> Gah. Â I *JUST* got my 6 month anniversary code. Â I placed my order four and a half hours ago. Â


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 13, 2013)

Call them!! They've always been good to me about retroactively applying discount codes/promos.



> Gah. Â I *JUST* got my 6 month anniversary code. Â I placed my order four and a half hours ago. Â


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Call them!! They've always been good to me about retroactively applying discount codes/promos.


 I would, but I used the march20 code and I highly doubt I could use both that and my 6 month code.  Thank you, though.  I did have to contact them to use the discount code in November/December.  Birchbox really does have fantastic customer service - I've had nothing but good experiences with them.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 13, 2013)

just placed an order with 600 points I racked up and 25% off for my 13th month. I suppose I could have dropped something in the order, but I'll be close to 100 points again after the order and March box points, so it didn't turn out badly at all.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just placed an order for the following:

-Macadamia Deep Repair Masque

-Zoya Nail Polish Remover (best I have tried so far, nothing really compares)

-Pick Sample: Color Club mini in Wild Cactus &amp; Foot Repair Salve. 

For a total of $16.79 (used the March20 code &amp; 200 points).


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would, but I used the march20 code and I highly doubt I could use both that and my 6 month code.  Thank you, though.  I did have to contact them to use the discount code in November/December.  Birchbox really does have fantastic customer service - I've had nothing but good experiences with them.


 Me too, they always seem to make things right.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would, but I used the march20 code and I highly doubt I could use both that and my 6 month code.  Thank you, though.  I did have to contact them to use the discount code in November/December.  Birchbox really does have fantastic customer service - I've had nothing but good experiences with them.


 Sounds like you might have to make another order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like you might have to make another order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahahaha oh, dear, I fear you may be right.  I've been wanting to try the Oscar Blandi mousse and The Balm's Hot Mama blush (I just started wearing blush and just about every review I've seen about it has been positive).  With the 20% off code, the free Pick Two pack (who can place an order without adding one of these to their cart?), and 200 points, it should be less than $20 - not a bad deal.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *IncocoÂ® Design Nail Polish Appliques, Shade: Pink Parasol (for free shipping)
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 13, 2013)

It's my 6th month right now. I'm tempted, but I should wait until my 9th month, right?? lol. I have like 545 points - haven't taken the surveys yet for this month. I might as well wait.

Any suggestions on what to buy - what are your favorites? I was thinking of buying the Juice Beauty Organics to Clear Skin set, and Beauty Protector. I tried the beauty protector and loved it!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Mar 14, 2013)

I placed an order yesterday. Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order) Choose 1 pack Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray 4397 1 $10.00 Dermablendâ„¢ Smooth Indulgence SPF 20 Concealer Shade Sand 883140500629 1 $22.00 Benefit High Brow 8798522638366 1 $20.00 Subtotal $52.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 20% Off For You, March20) -$18.40 Tax $2.69 300 reward points -$30.00 Grand Total $6.29


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm going to have 800 points this month and a 20% coupon... I was saving up for the Marula oil, but that went OOS and I asked CS and they don't know when it's going to be back. I got the Clarisonic Mia from clarsonic.com's deal a few weeks ago so I don't need one of those either... XD I have all the makeup I "need" --  buying my HG perfume from Sephora shortly, have like 50 gajillion eyeshadow palettes like everyone here, haven't gone through bottles of polish I bought last July, etc etc.
> 
> The only thing I think I'd want is maybe lipsticks and skincare stuff for people with acne scars. I don't think I'm interested in any of the post-acne spot treatments BB is carrying though. Sigh. I probably should've grabbed the Marula last month or the Bi-facil. ): Suggestions?


 I use Shea Terra's marula oil every day after I wash my face under my makeup.  It works every bit as well as the Leaky Collection's marula oil (I've tried that too) for a fraction of the price!  As for spot treatments, I've found that weekly salicylic or glycolic peels and lots of moisturizing (cue the marula oil) have pretty much completely fixed my acne scars.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Shea Terra's marula oil every day after I wash my face under my makeup.  It works every bit as well as the Leaky Collection's marula oil (I've tried that too) for a fraction of the price!  As for spot treatments, I've found that weekly salicylic or glycolic peels and lots of moisturizing (cue the marula oil) have pretty much completely fixed my acne scars.


 I'm using the salicylic acid spot treatments... they're semi-effective (as in they don't let it get worse for me), but no effect on my hyperpigmentation. Even my Missha bb creme has been doing a subpar job of covering up the last few days . Clearly this is a sign I should give up and/or claw my skin off. SIGH

Though it appears the Shea Terra marula (argan??) oil is also OOS in the shop now... I don't see it anymore. :S I'm getting a Clarisonic, so I'm hoping that with a combination of Marula oil will help even my skin out a little. Or possibly even do something about all the stupid craters on my face.


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 14, 2013)

I just used up my points and bought the, Earthen Instant Peel Packets. I usually get a professional chemical peel about three times a year, but I hate the down time that comes with them. I hope this product works. Have any of you lovely ladies tried this product?


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm saving up my points to buy myself a 3 month gift sub.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 14, 2013)

Totally random, but you can select a pick 2 when you buy a gift sub.  I just bought my sister-in-law a 6 month sub and was able to select a pick 2.  Today, it shows that the pick 2 shipped.

And then I just placed an order for the Benefit Hoola, Zoya polish remover and another pick 2.  I was able to use the bblove25, but I had gotten that code in an email last week for my 1 yr anniv.  Maybe that code is set up based on your anniv.  I know I'm unable to use the 3mth, etc codes when it's not the corresponding month for my sub.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 14, 2013)

This week I placed an order for:

Mighty Leaf tea- Citrus Camomile

Le Palais des ThÃ©s Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s   - (I'm a tea girl)

Benefit Fakeup- Light

stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner- Color: Electric (teal/emerald)

Choose 1 pack Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray 
I'm pretty stoked since I almost bought both the Fakeup and Stila liner when I was out shopping last week.  I got ALL this stuff for the price I would have paid for one of those items!  I tested the Stila liner at Sephora and it is gorgeous!  I got bit by the Pantone "Color of the Year" bug, and this color is perfect for it and it is glittery!  I am also happy they are offering the TIGI product as a "pick 2" because I have yet to get it in a box and I love the full size version I own.


----------



## lady41 (Mar 26, 2013)

does anyone know when they generally restock the pick 2 sample packs ? i am dieying to purchase the koh gen do spa water cleansing cloths but trying to wait until i can get the sample pack.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> does anyone know when they generally restock the pick 2 sample packs ? i am dieying to purchase the koh gen do spa water cleansing cloths but trying to wait until i can get the sample pack.


 I don't know.  I've never seen them sold out before.  I'm checking daily though.  Unfortunately, they're still not available.


----------



## lady41 (Mar 26, 2013)

bites


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 31, 2013)

I just used 200 points (and the 20% off code) for one of the Naked Princess lip glosses.  I need to toss some of my old lip gloss and have wanted to try it for a while.  I also *had* to use the code.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 1, 2013)

i just noticed they have 1 option on the 2 pack samples.....


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i just noticed they have 1 option on the 2 pack samples.....


 It kinda sucks - they both look like foil packets.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm waiting until they get some good ones to make my order.


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 2, 2013)

I had some points that were going to expire this month so I got the MAKE eye makeup remover. I used 100 points so I got it for $8.  Not as good of deal as some but I really like the sample I got and wanted a full size.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kinda sucks - they both look like foil packets.


 I've been waiting for a while for them to restock on their pick two freebies, but it has been a while since they've had anything good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is so much I want to try!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 2, 2013)

They have yet to add the new April items (they usually add stuff at the beginning of each month even before the spoiler video. I stalk the new items page multiple times a day!), so I kind of feel like the new pick-2 packs and the April stuff will go up at the same time.


----------



## Joi Turman (Apr 6, 2013)

I purchased Nude-Tude. I am in love with it!!!!  I wish I could refer people so I accumulate points quicker.


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a 16mo coupon code that is good for a couple of weeks (25% off), and I hit 200 points this month, so time to cash in!!  I think this is Birchbox's dream order (although probably not enough money, lol).  I'm getting one product I sampled in my box (the beauty protector spray), one product I tried in a pick-2 bonus from a previous purchase (Jouer lip enhancer), and one product they've featured but I didn't get in my box (Ruby Wing nail polish).  I'm just hoping they restock the bonus shop before my code expires so I can do that too!

After the coupon &amp; points, my final total should be $14.46... Instead of $45.95 (or $55.95 if they'll put in a new pick two)!!  I'll take it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 15, 2013)

I caved when I saw that Home box!  I was trying to save up my points on both accounts, but that box was just such a good deal!  My new policy is absolutely no spending on my main account (now with 1020 points) and spending when I *need* to on my other (previously with 519, now with 119 after this purchase).  I'm moving back to the states in a month and thought that this would be a great way to say hello to our new place.  Window box with basil, anyone?  I just hope I get a pretty Baggu market bag!  I buy groceries basically every other day since I cook all the time.


*Birchbox Home: From the Garden*



*Choose 1 pack*

TIGI Session Series Finishing Spray &amp; NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ® Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel



*Color ClubÂ® Metallic Nail Polish*

*Shade*

Platinum Record

*2 Sets of Core Bamboo colorful cutlery*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a 16mo coupon code that is good for a couple of weeks (25% off), and I hit 200 points this month, so time to cash in!!  I think this is Birchbox's dream order (although probably not enough money, lol).  I'm getting one product I sampled in my box (the beauty protector spray), one product I tried in a pick-2 bonus from a previous purchase (Jouer lip enhancer), and one product they've featured but I didn't get in my box (Ruby Wing nail polish).  I'm just hoping they restock the bonus shop before my code expires so I can do that too!
> 
> After the coupon &amp; points, my final total should be $14.46... Instead of $45.95 (or $55.95 if they'll put in a new pick two)!!  I'll take it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice! Let's hope they restock XD


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 19, 2013)

Interesting how the percentage off for 16 months is higher than 21 months. Guess 16 is definitely sweeter than being legal.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Interesting how the percentage off for 16 months is higher than 21 months. Guess 16 is definitely sweeter than being legal.


 Good one XD


----------



## Joi Turman (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved when I saw that Home box!  I was trying to save up my points on both accounts, but that box was just such a good deal!  My new policy is absolutely no spending on my main account (now with 1020 points) and spending when I *need* to on my other (previously with 519, now with 119 after this purchase).  I'm moving back to the states in a month and thought that this would be a great way to say hello to our new place.  Window box with basil, anyone?  I just hope I get a pretty Baggu market bag!  I buy groceries basically every other day since I cook all the time.
> 
> ...


 Hello,

You have 2 Birchbox accounts?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 21, 2013)

i cashed in 300 points! last time i cashed in at 400...but I felt accomplished saving up to 300! If only I could do this with real money...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i cashed in 300 points! last time i cashed in at 400...but I felt accomplished saving up to 300! If only I could do this with real money...


 So jelly you got the PTR gel! Dying to try it out XD


----------



## lizzie123 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have 600 points and im  hoping to get at least two items from my favorits list



 BAGGUÂ® Duckbag  6 $24.00
More Options Available


 BAGGUÂ® Backpack  4 $34.00
More Options Available


 ybf beauty Automatic Universal Taupe Eyebrow Pencil  101 $12.00
 


 beautyblenderÂ® double  441 $25.95


 One Love OrganicsÂ® My New Best Friend Skin Shammy  8 $24.00


 Quirky Pen Zen  17 $24.99
More Options Available


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 21, 2013)

I wanted to buy a Home box for my mom for mother's day, but was waiting until mine arrived before ordering a second one to make sure she would like it...now it's sold out




..  So now I'll wait till the next code and buy my Scalisi moisturizer or Kiehl's eye cream and Kushmi tea.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 21, 2013)

That backpack is SOOO cute!!' Now I want one too! For a while I've wanted the Pen Zen but I have so many mugs for that purpose scattered around my apartment.



> I have 600 points and im Â hoping to get at least two items from my favorits list
> 
> BAGGUÂ®Â Duckbag Â 6
> $24.00
> ...


----------



## lizzie123 (Apr 22, 2013)

I know right I just feel in love with the back pack! At first I was just going to get makeup products but I changed my mind on something that will last me a long time. Some people that purchased that backpack have had it for years so Its deff durable.i was thinking about using the penzen for makeup brushes


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 22, 2013)

Pretty excited; received the 25% Off, 16-Month Anniversary email on the main account, and *should* be getting a 12-Month Anniv email on the second BB account any day now (seems like the email is late, based on the previous 6-month and 9-month emails that were sent out mid-month with around the 22nd of the month for expiration of codes.)

I definitely want the Meet Matt(e) Nude palette, and am on the fence about getting a Clarisonic. I will most likely use the 25% off on the Clarisonic and save the palette for the second account.

Not sure if I will use the Clarisonic regularly, or perhaps just as a 'deep clean' treatment / facial on occasions. Currently I use the Shu Uemura cleansing oil as my main facial cleanser, and I love it.  My main concern is that I will get the Clarisonic but not use it enough to justify the cost.  I also have very sensitive skin, so am weary of incompatibility / sensitivity issues.

EDIT: Pulled the trigger on the Clarisonic. $5.50, oh yea!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty excited; received the 25% Off, 16-Month Anniversary email on the main account, and *should* be getting a 12-Month Anniv email on the second BB account any day now (seems like the email is late, based on the previous 6-month and 9-month emails that were sent out mid-month with around the 22nd of the month for expiration of codes.)
> 
> ...


 

Nice!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty excited; received the 25% Off, 16-Month Anniversary email on the main account, and *should* be getting a 12-Month Anniv email on the second BB account any day now (seems like the email is late, based on the previous 6-month and 9-month emails that were sent out mid-month with around the 22nd of the month for expiration of codes.)
> 
> ...


 Great deal!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty excited; received the 25% Off, 16-Month Anniversary email on the main account, and *should* be getting a 12-Month Anniv email on the second BB account any day now (seems like the email is late, based on the previous 6-month and 9-month emails that were sent out mid-month with around the 22nd of the month for expiration of codes.)
> 
> ...


 Wow, you got a great deal!


----------



## bri212 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm new here and new to posting. I've been ''stalking'' the MUT subscription forums for the past three months ever since I joined a couple subscription services and wanted to see spoilers. I did not know about the Birchbox point system and how awesome it was until now. since I only had Birchbox for two months I have not collect as many points, but I had to go ahead a make a purchase because of events coming up in May.

I was going to do a screen print of my order, but my netbook is too small and can't capture the full screen and if I zoom out, the words become too small.

I bought:

Limited edition Superwoman Collection   *$58*

2 Emily's Chocolate covered fortune cookies  * $11.98*  (Love with Food had to pull my order after 3 weeks after I contacted them about why it didn't arrive yet, but that's a whole different rant. glad I can still buy it elsewhere)

Republic Grow Me: Mini herb and Vegetable Growing Kit   *$6*

Gift With Purchase: amika Birchbox Mini Ceramic Styler in Pink Peacock  *$29*

Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)

Skin Poppy Soy Whip &amp; Youngblood Mineral Primer   *$10*
  *Total: $114.98*
*            - $39  for pick 2 and amika styler*
*            -20     redeemed my 200 points*
*Paid  $55.98*
  I feel like I got a good deal and I think my friends will enjoy the presents and snacks.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 600 points and im  hoping to get at least two items from my favorits list
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 25, 2013)

I was saving up points for the Whish Blueberry Shave Cream, but now I think I want to use them to get a Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lip Stick. But every time I log in to the Birchbox website, they're out of stock.


----------



## lizzie123 (Apr 25, 2013)

omg thats one of my biggest problems i get oily around my t-zone and i have not been able to find something to make it stop i will deff get the shammy just waiting for my anniversary code


----------



## gemstone (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was saving up points for the Whish Blueberry Shave Cream, but now I think I want to use them to get a Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lip Stick. But every time I log in to the Birchbox website, they're out of stock.


 Actually, they had never been in stock!  The page was up, and they just updated so you can actually order them.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 6, 2013)

> > I was saving up points for the Whish Blueberry Shave Cream, but now I think I want to use them to get a Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lip Stick. But every time I log in to the Birchbox website, they're out of stock.
> 
> 
> Actually, they had never been in stock! Â The page was up, and they just updated so you can actually order them.


 I see. I'm glad they finally stocked them. I bought one in 14. Perfect Kiss, a full-size Whish Blueberry shave cream, and added a +2 pack. I used 100 points and my 13-month anniversary code 25% off. Subtotal $56.55. I paid $24.91. I wish I had accumulated more points.


----------



## Goodie (May 18, 2013)

I just placed my first bb order after saving points since December.  I was really looking forward to trying the choco pods since they're so high rated but they were sold out.  Boo!  Oh well, there's always next time.  Never tried Mary Lou Manizer or the perfume but wanted to try some new things.  Getting 2 Vasanti's (1 full size, 1 sample) but I'm actually really curious to try the Jouer matte moisture tint sample.  Anyone try that and like it?


----------



## hiheather (May 18, 2013)

I have 160 points. I haven't even been tempted to buy anything. My whole goal in getting BB was to get a Clarisonic at a really discounted rate so me not being tempted is amazing for saving. I've noticed when I get points/rewards/gift cards I hoard them and save them. Yet if this was real money I'd blow it instantly!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 19, 2013)

I am at about 425 points currently and trying to make myself wait until I am sure I want something. Last time I spent my points, it was on a hair oil that I am sure is going to be great, but I haven't gotten around to using it yet as I have so many samples to work through lol. I think I want a Baggu for sure, don't know what else yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed my first bb order after saving points since December.  I was really looking forward to trying the choco pods since they're so high rated but they were sold out.  Boo!  Oh well, there's always next time.  Never tried Mary Lou Manizer or the perfume but wanted to try some new things.  Getting 2 Vasanti's (1 full size, 1 sample) but I'm actually really curious to try the Jouer matte moisture tint sample.  Anyone try that and like it?


 I got the Jouer Matte a few months back as a sample and loved it so much I bought a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It works really, really well for me &amp; seriously keeps my t-zone oil free for my whole work day. I hope you like it!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 22, 2013)

Spent points on the "Fabulous" perfume rollerball and Paul and Joe Beaute Lipstick. Got a pick two Incoco Nail Polish strips and some serum or another. It should ship soon.


----------



## AMaas (May 22, 2013)

I am placing an order today to get the Bonus points this month and the Pick Two with the Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo.  I've been dying to try it.   

I'm getting 2 of the Ruby Wing polishes, Cargo Woodstock lip gloss, and Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls from the May box. 

So after this order and the bonus points, I'm at 968 points.  I'm going to keep saving through July, which is my 1 year Anniversary, so I am hoping for a discount code.  And then I'll go nuts. 






Why can't I put this much effort/discipline around dieting?  Ugh...


----------



## gemstone (May 23, 2013)

> I am placing an order today to get the Bonus points this month and the Pick Two with the Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo.Â  I've been dying to try it. Â Â  I'm getting 2 of the Ruby Wing polishes, Cargo Woodstock lip gloss, and Miss Jessie's Jelly Soft Curls from the May box.Â  So after this order and the bonus points, I'm at 968 points.Â  I'm going to keep saving through July, which is my 1 year Anniversary, so I am hoping for a discount code.Â  And then I'll go nuts.Â  :smilehappyyes: Why can't I put this much effort/discipline around dieting?Â  Ugh...


 Actually, they haven't been sending out a 12 month code, but one at 13 months.


----------



## MissTrix (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have 160 points. I haven't even been tempted to buy anything. My whole goal in getting BB was to get a Clarisonic at a really discounted rate so me not being tempted is amazing for saving.
> 
> I've noticed when I get points/rewards/gift cards I hoard them and save them. Yet if this was real money I'd blow it instantly!


 A discounted Clarisonic is my goal as well.


----------



## AMaas (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, they haven't been sending out a 12 month code, but one at 13 months.


That's fine too!  More points for me.


----------



## dolceloure (Jun 12, 2013)

I saved up 300 points, combined them with some discount promo code, and bought the Stila In The Light palette, and it ended up costing me only $1.20.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I quit a few months later, but still had a little over 100 points. I'm SO glad I remembered them though, b/c my sister's birthday is coming up and I'm pretty broke -- so I used the 100 points towards another Stila palette (In the Garden) b/c she's been eyeing mine, haha. Paid $30 for it. Not as great a steal as the first palette, but still a good deal.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 13, 2013)

I almost have 400 and I'm saving them for those CEW Beauty Award boxes that should be out soon. I wish they'd hurry though because they're burning a hole in my pocket, so to speak!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 13, 2013)

Are they still doing promo codes? I haven't seen a 20% off in forever and didn't get a one year anniversary code. I have 300 points that I want to spend so I can just cancel.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2013)

> Are they still doing promo codes? I haven't seen a 20% off in forever and didn't get a one year anniversary code. I have 300 points that I want to spend so I can just cancel.


 There starting to send random ones out, from anniversary to 16 month ones.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm hoarding 800 points and want to spend it now! Just waiting for a promo code as well


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I almost have 400 and I'm saving them for those CEW Beauty Award boxes that should be out soon. I wish they'd hurry though because they're burning a hole in my pocket, so to speak!


 I've got 500 points and I'm also waiting for the CEW beauty award boxes!


----------



## dolceloure (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are they still doing promo codes? I haven't seen a 20% off in forever and didn't get a one year anniversary code. I have 300 points that I want to spend so I can just cancel.


 SnowLeopard, you can end your subscription if you want -- your points will still be there. I ended my subscription months ago and I still had 100+ points that I redeemed only a week ago.


----------



## MandyLeigh (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so enjoyed watching the things you all buy. I took your advice and saved my points up. While the waiting for things I wanted was hard it really was worth it due to the freebies. My first order of course I had a bunch of problems. My goodness...

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle $21.95 (they forgot to send it completely and when alerted them, it was now back order)

C.O. BIGELOW Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner $12.00

C.O. BIGELOW Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo $12.00 (leaked all over, waiting for another it leaked so much)

Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order) ----(Gone after I ordered but they gave me 100 points in it's place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Choose 1 pack

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer &amp; amika Color pHerfection Shampoo

OROFLUIDO Elixir $29.99

Gift With Purchase: amika Birchbox Mini Ceramic Styler in Pink Peacock $29.00

Subtotal $114.94

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Amika Styler with $75+ purchase) -$39.00

700 reward points -$70.00

Grand Total $5.94

So I made out really well! It's just going to take more time to get my order and I am bummed out about the Mary-Lou Manizer.

I felt a little weird though as when I alerted them to my shampoo leaking all over I was really nice and said my items just needed a wash and would be fine. Just if it's possible to do something about my now half bottle of shampoo. I got a response back many days later apologizing that my order wasn't "perfect". Have any of you got a response like that? Sorry your order wasn't perfect? In fact she gave me 100 points for my order not being Perfect lol. I never expected perfection, I understand accidents happen and this was even before I notified them that they completely forgot another item when I realized THAT days later.

Again though the advice to wait is a good one. I got 115$ worth of items for 6 bucks out of pocket. It was worth the wait! Or... will be when my product finish arriving lol.

If any of you have had anything good or bad about any of these products let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or have you received the "not perfect" response too. lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

I've received the "not perfect" response a couple of times when I let them know that caps came off things in transit.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I almost have 400 and I'm saving them for those CEW Beauty Award boxes that should be out soon. I wish they'd hurry though because they're burning a hole in my pocket, so to speak!


 me too! 400 points and 25% off until 6/21 i'm getting antsy! I have to make an order with this code and i'm just praying they announce those boxes by then! Which of course means they won't specifically so people with anniversary codes can't use them on this.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too! 400 points and 25% off until 6/21 i'm getting antsy! I have to make an order with this code and i'm just praying they announce those boxes by then! Which of course means they won't specifically so people with anniversary codes can't use them on this.


 same!


----------



## Dots (Jun 17, 2013)

It's super tempting to place an order with the 25% off code, especially because I want to order the Jouer Tint, but I think I will wait for the 16 month code which seems to be the same.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jun 17, 2013)

Placed my first BB order last night! I have so many samples that I didn't really need anything, lol. But I had a 25% off code for my anniversary so I couldn't pass it up! And I had some points going to expire. Everything I purchased has NOT been in past boxes except the color club and I loved the orange i got so I couldn't resist! I got: Deva Curl 3 step system - $19.00 Jurlique Rose Love Balm - $6.50 Marvis whitening toothpaste travel size - $7.50 Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre 30ml - $16.00 Dr Watkins peppermint foot repair salve - $8.99 Twistband workout collection - $15.00 Amika obliphica mask 60ml - $12.00 Color club wanderlust collection - $8.00 SubTotal - $92.99 25% off - -$23.25 Total - $69.74 After 700 points - $0.00!!!!!!! Can't wait to try out my goodies! Hope those CEW boxes post soon!


----------



## alterkate (Jun 17, 2013)

Super excited about my new Amika Spoil My Hair Kit! After a 25% off coupon and points I paid just $11.50 for it. I LOVED the conditioning mask and the oil treatment in my May box, so I really wanted to try the shampoo. I also bought the full size oil treatment, which I'm pretty sure will last me at least a year.  

Really dumb question - does anyone know how I'm supposed to open the full sized oil bottle? It's a twist off top with two plastic layers sealing it. The top one has a hole. Am I supposed to puncture it? Pull it off? I can't find anything on Google to help me!


----------



## brandyk (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm about to place my first order. I'm hemming &amp; hawing over 30ml of the Atelier Cologne Vetiver Fatal Petite Cologne Absolue vs the 200ml. I have a 20% off code that I want to use!  I have $110 in points to spend.  I love this cologne. wild over it.

Any thoughts? Is it dumb not to get the full size when I have this code? 

p.s. it's for my husband who has used dollar store cologne for years. don't get me started.


----------



## alterkate (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about to place my first order. I'm hemming &amp; hawing over 30ml of the Atelier Cologne Vetiver Fatal Petite Cologne Absolue vs the 200ml. I have a 20% off code that I want to use!  I have $110 in points to spend.  I love this cologne. wild over it.
> 
> ...


 If you really love it and know that you will wear it every day, why not use your hard earned points on a special splurge just for you? Especially with a coupon too! I don't know the shelf life of this particular cologne, but I have some bottles around that I don't even know how old they are and I still use them. 

Then again, I'm known as the enabler in my social circle and can rationalize pretty much any purchase. So maybe my advice isn't the most responsible!!


----------



## alterkate (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about to place my first order. I'm hemming &amp; hawing over 30ml of the Atelier Cologne Vetiver Fatal Petite Cologne Absolue vs the 200ml. I have a 20% off code that I want to use!  I have $110 in points to spend.  I love this cologne. wild over it.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you really love it and know that you will wear it every day, why not use your hard earned points on a special splurge just for you? Especially with a coupon too! I don't know the shelf life of this particular cologne, but I have some bottles around that I don't even know how old they are and I still use them.
> ...


 And if I had read more clearly, I would have seen that it is for your husband. Same logic applies though, but you are the one who has to smell him every day so it really is a treat for you too!!


----------



## brandyk (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG i have so much stuff I can't even deal with full size products any more. i get so many boxes for review that i just use what i get in those. i have plenty for me!!! i would get a fragrance for myself but i'm so picky and i haven't enjoyed anything (perfumes) that comes in the boxes. besides i just sorta like trying new stuff. I'm so uncommitted.

i can rationalize ANY purchase!


----------



## MandyLeigh (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for letting me know this.



I feel a little better now. I don't appreciate a company who is rude when they mess up and I am as nice as possible about working with them.

Whelp my birchbox tracker claims my box was delivered a week ago but I still don't have it. So now it's a new game of should I wait more or should I call them.

These people are always keeping me on my toes.



Yet they are so addicting.


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 18, 2013)

I couldn't resist and used my 25% off code:

(Sorry the new BB website makes the Order Page all text)





I only spent $4.20! Been waiting a few months to get the Meet Matt(e) Nude palette ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 18, 2013)

I just made my first Birchbox purchase ever, I've been sitting on my points ever since I joined last July lol. 

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip* *Scent*
Poppy 1114 1 $27.00 *Shea Terra Organics Authentic African Black Soap*
851781 001638 1 $8.00 *Fresh Citron de Vigne Rollerball*
H00001536 1 $20.00 *BVLGARI Jewel Charm - Jasmin Noir*
82269 1 $47.00 *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse &amp; Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 5226 1 $10.00 Subtotal $112.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Thank You 25% Offer, bblove25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$35.50 600 reward points -$60.00 *Grand Total*
*$16.50*


I wanted to wait until next month to redeem my points, but I had one of the 40 point boxes this month so most likely I would've only reached 690 points before the first ones I earned started expiring (just my luck), so I just spent the 600 that I had. Oh well, still got a really great deal! I just wish there'd been more pick 2 packs lol since the last thing I need is more volume in my hair, but hey, it was free lol.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 18, 2013)

I got my 16th month code and I want to use it but I don't know if I want to buy anything yet.

I have been eyeing the Benefit Erase Paste for so long!!

Has anyone used this before, did you guys like it?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 16th month code and I want to use it but I don't know if I want to buy anything yet.
> 
> ...


 I have it and like it, but I'm not much of a concealer connoisseur.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have it and like it, but I'm not much of a concealer connoisseur.


 Is it just for under the eyes or do you use it all over?


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made my first Birchbox purchase ever, I've been sitting on my points ever since I joined last July lol.
> 
> ...


 Do you know how long that discount will last?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know how long that discount will last?


 I have no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 19, 2013)

^ If you are asking about the 'bblove25' code, at the bottom of the email with the code, there is fine point that said it expires on 21Jun (this Fri) at 11:59PM Eastern..

Not sure if everyone else's are expiring then as well.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm hoarding my points for a future LE box should one come along. I loved the "We Heart" and "Garden Box"


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 19, 2013)

I got my 13th month code, I'm considering ordering the Clarisonic Mia with my 600+ points and pay the difference..  Have any of you ladies used the Clarisonic? Any thoughts?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 19, 2013)

just placed an order after hoarding points!

here's what I got:

Beauty Protector

100% Pure Nourishing Cream in Vanilla Bean AND Coconut!

Suki Exfoliating Foaming Cleanser

Color Club Wanderlust Collection

Dr. Lipp nipple balm for lips 

amika nourshing mask - 60 ml

SW Basics MakeUp Remover

Pick 2 pack

subtotal was $141.40

so used 800 points, free pick 2 pack, and 20% anniversary code. got all this for $31.69


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2013)

> I couldn't resist and used my 25% off code: (Sorry the new BB website makes the Order Page all text)
> 
> I only spent $4.20! Been waiting a few months to get the Meet Matt(e) Nude palette ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2013)

> I just made my first Birchbox purchase ever, I've been sitting on my points ever since I joined last July lol.Â  *Scent* Poppy 1114 1 $27.00 [/TR] [TR] *Shea Terra Organics Authentic African Black Soap* 851781 001638 1 $8.00 [/TR] [TR] *Fresh Citron de Vigne Rollerball* H00001536 1 $20.00 [/TR] [TR] *BVLGARI Jewel Charm - Jasmin Noir* 82269 1 $47.00 [/TR] [TR] *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose* Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse &amp; Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 5226 1 $10.00 [/TR] [TR] Subtotal $112.00 [/TR] [TR] Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 [/TR] [TR] Discount (Thank You 25% Offer, bblove25, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$35.50 [/TR] [TR] 600 reward points -$60.00 [/TR] [TR] *Grand Total* *$16.50* [/TR] I wanted to wait until next month to redeem my points, but I had one of the 40 point boxes this month so most likely I would've only reached 690 points before the first ones I earned started expiring (just my luck), so I just spent the 600 that I had. Oh well, still got a really great deal! I just wish there'd been more pick 2 packs lol since the last thing I need is more volume in my hair, but hey, it was free lol.


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2013)

> just placed an order after hoarding points! here's what I got: Beauty Protector 100% Pure Nourishing Cream in Vanilla Bean AND Coconut! Suki Exfoliating Foaming Cleanser Color Club Wanderlust Collection Dr. Lipp nipple balm for lipsÂ  amika nourshing mask - 60 ml SW Basics MakeUp Remover Pick 2 pack subtotal was $141.40 so used 800 points, free pick 2 pack, and 20% anniversary code. got all this for $31.69


 WOW!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just placed an order after hoarding points!
> 
> ...


 Amazing!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 21, 2013)

Beauty Protector Vasanti Brighten Up Eyeko Skinny Liner in Turquoise 25% off (-17.99) 300 points $23.96


----------



## Xiang (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made my first Birchbox purchase ever, I've been sitting on my points ever since I joined last July lol.
> 
> ...


 How is the Bvlgari perfume? I have all 4 favorited but I can't decide among the 4 scents. Is Jasmin Noir your favorite?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How is the Bvlgari perfume? I have all 4 favorited but I can't decide among the 4 scents. Is Jasmin Noir your favorite?


 I've actually never smelled it before, so I'll have to let you know once I get it lol! I love all things jasmine so it was basically a coin toss between Mon Jasmin Noir and Jasmin Noir. I ended up choosing the latter just because the description made it seem like it was muskier/earthier, which is what I tend to prefer.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just bought the Clarisonic Mia from Birchbox for $47.17 (had a 25% off promo code and $50 worth of Birchbox points)!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 13th month code, I'm considering ordering the Clarisonic Mia with my 600+ points and pay the difference..  Have any of you ladies used the Clarisonic? Any thoughts?


I just recently bought the Clarisonic Mia 2 and have been using it for a month.I bought mine thru QVC. LOVE it! It's such a treat for the face. It takes forever to charge but once it's charged it lasted several weeks before having to recharge it. I love how it beeps when it's time to move on to another area of the face. My face feels really clean after using it. I am using it with some Biore cleanser I received in an Allure box. Mine came with some Peter Thomas Roth cleanser but I want to use the Biore up first. It been taking a while tho because with the Clarisonic a little goes a long way! Hope you love yours too!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've actually never smelled it before, so I'll have to let you know once I get it lol! I love all things jasmine so it was basically a coin toss between Mon Jasmin Noir and Jasmin Noir. I ended up choosing the latter just because the description made it seem like it was muskier/earthier, which is what I tend to prefer.


 I'm attracted to them because of the bottle, lol! And all four seems to have such great reviews and they sound like amazing scents for different occasions.

I'm such a sucker for packaging.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm attracted to them because of the bottle, lol! And all four seems to have such great reviews and they sound like amazing scents for different occasions.
> ...


 lol don't worry, I'm a sucker for cute packaging too! Thankfully most times I can talk myself out of an impulse buy - but I still stare longingly at the products for months afterward 



. But now that you've mentioned it, I just realised that another factor of me choosing the Jasmin Noir was because the bottle is black and I love black hahaha.


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 21, 2013)

I have no self control, lol. I hit my first 100 points and spent it right away. I bought an Isaac Mizrahi roller-ball in Fabulous (too use and get free shipping) &amp; then a Baggu bag in the Alpaca pattern! I just received both today!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 22, 2013)

ARGHHH. My Suki just arrived today. Same issue here. The jar wasn't sealed and it was barely even half full - everything was clumped together on one side of the jar like someone had scooped out half the product.

So disappointed.. I LOVED the sample I got. I emailed BB, hopefully they can get this taken care of.


----------



## R8RJenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Question Re BB points.....  Can u use points to get another box or to gift a 6 month box? I need to use my points soon, I'm trying to decide what to get...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ARGHHH. My Suki just arrived today. Same issue here. The jar wasn't sealed and it was barely even half full - everything was clumped together on one side of the jar like someone had scooped out half the product.
> 
> So disappointed.. I LOVED the sample I got. I emailed BB, hopefully they can get this taken care of.


 Oh man, my Suki is out for delivery today. I'm kind of scared to open the box now! LOL


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Crap weasel!! My Suki was unsealed and only 2/3 full! Emailing BB, but not sure what will be done. What a pain! I wanted to use it!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 Ok, so I just got my box today and the first thing I tried was the Bvlgari perfume and... womp womp... I put one spritz on my wrists and it smelled like jasmine for about 30 seconds, and now I smell like a giant mothball. I did already have a Tokidoki scent on my wrists though (applied hours earlier), so I'm going to give it another try tomorrow and see if there's just some funky reaction going on between the two, or if my body chemistry actually turns the perfume into this nasty smell haha.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, so I just got my box today and the first thing I tried was the Bvlgari perfume and... womp womp... I put one spritz on my wrists and it smelled like jasmine for about 30 seconds, and now I smell like a giant mothball. I did already have a Tokidoki scent on my wrists though (applied hours earlier), so I'm going to give it another try tomorrow and see if there's just some funky reaction going on between the two, or if my body chemistry actually turns the perfume into this nasty smell haha.


 Awww, hopefully it'll turn out better tomorrow. I was planning on trying them out at Sephora sometime this summer and see if I like any of them. I'm oddly interested in these because the reviews makes it seem like a scent I would like and it's hyping me up and making me feel like it's THE one, lol. Of course, the charm bottle with the pouch is super cute and not available through sephora. But mothballs?? Eeekk! Gross, haha.


----------



## IffB (Jun 27, 2013)

Got one year gift account for myself (another email)  for $100 using 100 points, earned 220 points. 

Received 25% off for 16 months as a subscriber, so by using the discount and 200 points, I purchased a Clarisonic Brush for $69.25.

Closed that account with a little over 100 points left (earned from the Clarisonic Purchase) and will start fresh with my new  yearly gift subscription to myself, hopefully with the discipline not to shop too much.  The points are great. Since my daughter left for college we needed "seconds" of the stuff we share, so since I joined, I purchased 2 styla eyeshadow sets (in the light), the clarisonic brush, a home box, Wei mask and CC cream...all with great discounts.  So even if the samples are not that great all the time, I feel I got my money's worth!


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 27, 2013)

A bunch of people are mentioning the Suki not being sealed,  I don't believe the company puts a seal on that product...and often times (similar to a bag of chips) products are not filled up to the tippy top.  I can understand the half full complaints but 3/4 full is probably the norm.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine was half full and had the paper thingy that seals a jar on top of the jar and it was adhered maybe 1/4 of the way around. I consider that not sealed. It is weird though how some people say there was no seal at all. Obviously there were some quality control issues going on there and hopefully they got them all ironed out. I can deal with a jar that they just don't seal, although it isn't my preference, but when one is definitely unsealed it makes me nervous. Just my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MandyLeigh (Jun 27, 2013)

All I can do is laugh at this point. And it's OK Birchbox is trying I guess. All those issues with my very first large order. Leaking, missing products, then after calling they still don't get sent. I finally got this really wonderful woman on the phone who get me in line but the box that was initially sent to me (who the post office delivered to the wrong person who is enjoying it I guess) told me my box contents would not be the same as the initial box sent. So I wonder what I have missed out on. Did anyone get one of the "special" boxes they were talking about and were they good?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awww, hopefully it'll turn out better tomorrow. I was planning on trying them out at Sephora sometime this summer and see if I like any of them. I'm oddly interested in these because the reviews makes it seem like a scent I would like and it's hyping me up and making me feel like it's THE one, lol. Of course, the charm bottle with the pouch is super cute and not available through sephora. But mothballs?? Eeekk! Gross, haha.


 It must have reacted badly with the Tokidoki perfume because it doesn't smell like mothballs today. I'm still not sold on how it smells on me but maybe it'll grow on me (I actually think it'll be better when the weather is cooler here, it's definitely too heavy for 100F+ weather). If not, I'm sure my mum will be happy to take it off my hands lol. It smells a lot like incense, or like traditional Chinese medicines layered with cotton candy. I feel like I'd smell like this if I spent too much time in a trinket store in Chinatown haha (which totally reminds me that I need to go buy some cheesy gifts but ugh this weather).

The Fresh Citron de Vigne rollerball I got is AMAZING though, holy crap. I put a little bit on the backs of my hands before bed last night and I literally spent an hour staring at my ceiling and sniffing my hands instead of sleeping 




. I think it's going to be my new ~signature~ scent after I run out of my Tokidoki rollerballs.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 27, 2013)

How's the longevity on the Citron de Vigne? I have a Fresh rollerball trio from holiday and they are nice fragrances, but I can't smell any of them after about an hour.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How's the longevity on the Citron de Vigne? I have a Fresh rollerball trio from holiday and they are nice fragrances, but I can't smell any of them after about an hour.


 I've had it on for 7 hours so far while running around in 100+ degree weather and I can still smell it on my wrists and I'll catch a whiff of it once in a while if I'm sitting/standing still, but it's definitely faded since I first put it on.


----------



## cherilynn8 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I almost have 400 and I'm saving them for those CEW Beauty Award boxes that should be out soon. I wish they'd hurry though because they're burning a hole in my pocket, so to speak!


 What are the CEW Beauty Award boxes??  I haven't heard of that and was fixin to place my order and spend my 500 points.  Can anyone tell me what that is and what you get?  Also is it coming out soon because I just had my 1 year anniversary and I think some of my points are going to start expiring.

Thanks!!

cheri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Jul 11, 2013)

I had to have the full-size ceramidin right away. I got the cream in my box and went for the liquid too.  I waited until this morning so I could rate my box (had already rated my husband's box) and have $20 in points. I was wild and went with the mystery pack.  And I used my husband's 6 month anniversary discount! I just bought the huge size of a cologne last month so I didn't have many points saved up. But like I said, I HAD to have it.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Subtotal $125.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, 6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6monthman, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$55.40
200 reward points -$20.00
*Grand Total*
*$49.60*
*Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch*
TIBIGIFT 1 $28.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
Mystery Pack 5823 1 $10.00
*Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Liquid*
CM06 1 $39.00
*Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream*
CM07 1 $48.00


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jul 12, 2013)

I love my mia that I bought 2 years ago!  It makes a big difference for my face.  I have much cleaner pores on my cheeks than I used to.  Single best beauty purchase I have ever made-and I paid $120 for it.  When it dies, I will replace it!  I like to use mine with Philosophy's Purity Made Simple. The charge does last a long time!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 13, 2013)

I just used 400 points on the full size Dr Jart's+ Ceramiden Cream. I also got the Mystery Pick 2 and a sample of Coola moisturizer w/SPF for a grand total of......$8. That cream sample has been amazing on my  very sensitive, reactive skin.


----------



## cherilynn8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am fixin to place my order but asked earlier... What are the CEW Beauty Award boxes??   I would really like to know before I spend my 600 points tomorrow.. If anyone can enlighten me?  I guess no one saw my question earlier.

cheri


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cherilynn8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am fixin to place my order but asked earlier... What are the CEW Beauty Award boxes??   I would really like to know before I spend my 600 points tomorrow.. If anyone can enlighten me?  I guess no one saw my question earlier.


 Heres a link to the MuT page about it. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135402/cew-insiders-choice-box-2013


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 15, 2013)

I had been hoarding my points and a couple of weeks ago I finally blew them on a Mia. I had been using the Olay facial brush and I have to tell you it does not compare to the Mia. My skin feels totally different! So much softer and brighter. I have even used it with the Suki exfoliating cleanser and it is wonderful!  I ended up getting it for 29.99.  Best 30 bucks I have spent in a long, long time!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had been hoarding my points and a couple of weeks ago I finally blew them on a Mia. I had been using the Olay facial brush and I have to tell you it does not compare to the Mia. My skin feels totally different! So much softer and brighter. I have even used it with the Suki exfoliating cleanser and it is wonderful!  I ended up getting it for 29.99.  Best 30 bucks I have spent in a long, long time!


 Oh AWESOME!!!!  Congrats on saving up such an incredible amount of points!  You're my hero 



  

(I'm saving my points til Dec and using whatever I can accumulate on a Mia for myself!  I love seeing stories about others who have been able to successfully save points!)

Did you have a discount code in addition to your points?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had been hoarding my points and a couple of weeks ago I finally blew them on a Mia. I had been using the Olay facial brush and I have to tell you it does not compare to the Mia. My skin feels totally different! So much softer and brighter. I have even used it with the Suki exfoliating cleanser and it is wonderful!  I ended up getting it for 29.99.  Best 30 bucks I have spent in a long, long time!


 WOW! Thats amazing!  I am trying to save all of my points until my next code or till December because I want to upgrade to a yearly membership and I have a couple of things I would like to buy


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 15, 2013)

This may sound like a stupid question, but how do you use Birchbox points? I added something in my cart, but I didn't see an option to use my points. I have 110 currently. I checked their FAQ page but saw nothing useful.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh AWESOME!!!!  Congrats on saving up such an incredible amount of points!  You're my hero
> 
> ...


 I think I'm about two months away from my next discount code. I should have waited, but I caved. I had held out as long as I could and I started filling my cart and then emptying it and I knew I was going to end up using some points so I pulled the plug. I also bought the Suki full size when they had the extra points for a purchase, which did help me get to enough that I decided to go for it. I doubt I will be able to hold out that long ever again! Now I'm trying to save up so that I can at least get some things with my discount code!

I hope you make it to your goal...it is well worth the wait. I know you can do it!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2013)

> This may sound like a stupid question, but how do you use Birchbox points? I added something in my cart, but I didn't see an option to use my points. I have 110 currently. I checked their FAQ page but saw nothing useful.


 When you go through the check out process, there should be an option to apply your points in the payment method area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

I finally decided to use my points last month:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Subtotal $156.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Shipping on Birchbox Memberships, 12 Month Gift Offer: 110 Bonus Points, 12months110double, Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$38.00
1000 reward points -$100.00
*Grand Total*
*$18.00*
*Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch *
TIBIGIFT 1 $28.00
*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser &amp; stila lip glaze in Camera 5229 1 $10.00
*Color ClubÂ® Wanderlust Collection *
05mkbircha-US 1 $8.00
*Women's 1 Year Gift Subscription*
*Recipient*
     GIFTSUB1Y 1 $110.00


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally decided to use my points last month:
> 
> ...


 Oooh, nice job!  Way to work the free item code and Pick 2!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally decided to use my points last month:
> 
> ...


 Awesome!! I am trying to save 1000 points but I am only almost half way there, so we'll see how that goes..


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)

I just officially subscribed on my second account and they sent me a code for 100 extra points to be used during checkout. The code was *NEWSUBSCRIBER*.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just officially subscribed on my second account and they sent me a code for 100 extra points to be used during checkout. The code was *NEWSUBSCRIBER*.


 I tried on my 2nd account that I just sent a gift sub to and it didn't work.  Was there a minimum purchase amount?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried on my 2nd account that I just sent a gift sub to and it didn't work.  Was there a minimum purchase amount?


 No. I had a gift sub on a second account that had expired and I requested an invite to sign up on a month-to-month basis. I received the invite a few days later and it came with the code. I was able to apply it during the checkout process and the points were added to my account immediately.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2013)

I just went ahead and blew my points on my secondary account:


Birchbox bobby pins
Birchbox oversized barettes (yes, those huge gold and green ones)
Tweezerman skin care tool
Triple C Designs retractable earbuds
Marvis toothpaste in Aquatic Mint
mystery pick-two

The _Seventeen_ discount (7teen15 for 15% off) brought the total down to $50.15.  I broke one of my cardinal rules, and my points brought it down to fifteen cents.  I hate paying for part of an order with actual money.  If anything goes wrong, it tends to end *really* badly.  But this was the best I could do at cart Tetris, so I went with it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally spent my 1100 points, ladies!  I used my 21st box 21% off and went wild!  All for a measly $10!  Saving is hard, but boy does it pay off in the end!!!  Wooooo!  







*Item*

*Sku*

*Qty*

*Subtotal*

*Teroforma Whisky StonesÂ®*

HW1SO1

1

$20.00

*Tweezerman Stainless Steel No Slip Skin Care Tool*

2742-LLT

1

$11.00

*GO247 Styling Cream*

19610007

1

$16.00

*BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bag*

*Color*

Ostrich

BAGGUSTOST-FZ

1

$9.00

*Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser*

SUKCLEANSER - FZ

1

$32.95

*Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover*

ZOYREMOVER-FZ

1

$9.99

*LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil*

*Shade*

Ring of Fire

670541284766

1

$18.00

*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner*

*Shade*

Olive

60050422189

1

$16.00

*Alima PureÂ® Organic Nourishing Lip Balm*

*Flavor*

Cranberry

F4ONL2CRA

1

$7.00

*Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch*

TIBIGIFT

1

$28.00

*Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

*Choose*

Color Club Nail Polish - Mod in Manhattan &amp; twistbandâ„¢ Headband

Pick2 5825

1

$10.00

Subtotal

$177.94

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, 21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%, 21ANDCOUNTING, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)

-$67.39

Tax

$9.81

1100 reward points

-$110.00

*Grand Total*

*$10.36*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally spent my 1100 points, ladies!  I used my 21st box 21% off and went wild!  All for a measly $10!  Saving is hard, but boy does it pay off in the end!!!  Wooooo!
> 
> ...


 Wow I love this!  You are going to open up a box of AWESOME soon!!!  Congrats on saving so many points!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 21, 2013)

I really REALLY want both sets of the ModelCo lipsticks...but this is an expensive month preparing for BURNING MAN!!

I am gonna hold out for a 20% coupon and when I have at least 300 points (which is next month).  It's gonna be hard...


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jul 23, 2013)

Just saw in my email this morning that you can get an extra 50 birchbox points when you spend $35 on july box items with the code 

*BUY35EXTRA50*


----------



## mb214 (Jul 25, 2013)

.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 29, 2013)

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
Mystery Pack 5823 1 $10.00 *Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch*
TIBIGIFT 1 $28.00 *Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser*
SUKCLEANSER - FZ 1 $32.95 *amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 60 ml*
736211950260 1 $12.00 *ORIGINS Clear ImprovementÂ® Active Charcoal Mask*
32521 1 $23.00 Subtotal $105.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, 15% off for Seventeen Magazine, 7teen15) -$48.19 200 reward points -$20.00     
I really wanted to save up my points but my skin is horrible right now. I'm hoping that changes with some new skincare and my new diet next month.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi! Does anyone know the main differences between the Clarisonic Mia and the Mia2 that Nordstrom/Macy's is selling now?  The Mia2 is more expensive... 

I wanted to save up my points to buy a Mia but Birchbox doesn't carry the Mia2, only the Mia.  Just wanted to see what the benefits of the Mia2 in case I would want it instead (and save my points up for something else fun!)


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! Does anyone know the main differences between the Clarisonic Mia and the Mia2 that Nordstrom/Macy's is selling now?  The Mia2 is more expensive...
> 
> I wanted to save up my points to buy a Mia but Birchbox doesn't carry the Mia2, only the Mia.  Just wanted to see what the benefits of the Mia2 in case I would want it instead (and save my points up for something else fun!)


 Here you go:

http://www.clarisonic.com/shop/sonic_skin_cleansing_systems/mia_family_comparison_chart/

I'm considering getting the Clarisonice Aria with my points, but not sure if it'll work well for my skin. I've been reading conflicting reviews. Some say it's made their skin better than it's ever been while others have said it has wrecked their skin beyond belief. Don't want to waste all my points on something that I'll hate. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> ...


Thank you!

And I know! I can't decide either.  (Though I only have 410 points right now so I have A LOT more saving to do.)  I just like to read this thread as motivation to keep saving by thinking about all the awesome things I could get).  Can I ask why you would choose the Aria over the Mia?  Do you think the added features will help skin more?  I've heard conflicting things.  Some people say that extra features don't really matter at all...


----------



## birdiebijou (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been hoarding for awhile and I'm up to 1110 ($110). I have a few more months before I'll get my 13 month anniversary code (which I think is 25% - does anyone know if that is correct?) so I figure I'll wait for that and then go crazy.





Definitely planning on getting theBalm Nude Tude palette (I adore palettes) and the Number 4 hair care set (I've sampled the shampoo and the detangler so far and loved both). I have lots of "fun" things on my favorites list - stuff I would never spend big money on, but points? that's a different story - and will toss those in as needed to make it all even out and work for me with codes and stuff. The points system is definitely what puts BB ahead of every other sub, IMO.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


 I just like that it comes with a stand. It looks neater to me, that's all. I'm not a good shopper like you and did not look into the specs at all. Haha! I have a $120 in credit right now burning a hole in my account, and it's either I spend it one big ticket item (the Aria) or get a bunch of little things. Either way, good problem to have.


----------



## kellyc2606 (Jul 30, 2013)

I want to use mine on a year subscription...hoping they let me do that.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jul 30, 2013)

I bought the Mia a year ago with a lot of points I saved and a discount so I pretty much paid nothing. I have to say the wait for collecting enough points and the purchase was well worth it. It's done wonders for my skin! However, at first i did get some minor breakouts in areas i usually would have problems at to begin with. I think it was just purging the gunk out. Overall though I think its a great investment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I did have the olay brush before getting this one and dont think theyre the same. To me, the clarisonic works better for cleansing and the olay one is more so exfoliating (on my skin atleast).


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just like that it comes with a stand. It looks neater to me, that's all. I'm not a good shopper like you and did not look into the specs at all. Haha! I have a $120 in credit right now burning a hole in my account, and it's either I spend it one big ticket item (the Aria) or get a bunch of little things. Either way, good problem to have.


 Oh the stand definitely looks like a nice perk! I like it now too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what you spend your points on (whether or not you get the Aria!)



> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Mia a year ago with a lot of points I saved and a discount so I pretty much paid nothing. I have to say the wait for collecting enough points and the purchase was well worth it. It's done wonders for my skin! However, at first i did get some minor breakouts in areas i usually would have problems at to begin with. I think it was just purging the gunk out. Overall though I think its a great investment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I did have the olay brush before getting this one and dont think theyre the same. To me, the clarisonic works better for cleansing and the olay one is more so exfoliating (on my skin atleast).


 Thanks for the review! I'm just going to keep saving up and see what happens!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 31, 2013)

Ugh, my best friend just spent $438 in the shop, mostly because I gave her a sample of the caudiele premier cru something or other and she loved it and has to buy it. Also she wanted the Amika straighter to try straightening her hair again after a year break. 

She crazy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 31, 2013)

I had 200 points and I've been wanting to try the Shea Terra Black Soap. The Mystery Pick 2 Packs are what made me decide now was the time to order. I got the Shea Terra bar for $8, a Color Club nail polish $8, and a Mystery Pick 2 Pack $10. I used my 25% off 16-month anniversary code and the total came to $19.50, so I used all 200 points and got it all for free.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, my best friend just spent $438 in the shop, mostly because I gave her a sample of the caudiele premier cru something or other and she loved it and has to buy it. Also she wanted the Amika straighter to try straightening her hair again after a year break.
> 
> She crazy.


 Oh man! I wish I could spend that much in the shop! It would take me just a few minutes! I saved points forever so I could get my Mia for 30.00 and now I can't seem to save more than 100 points! LOL Think of the points she has now with that kind of purchase too.....*drool*


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I'm going to go for it and spend all my points on the Clarisonic Aria. I'm really, really hoping that it I'll like it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to go for it and spend all my points on the Clarisonic Aria. I'm really, really hoping that it I'll like it.


 Go you!  I hope you like it too!

(and remember the Tibi Bag, Amika Iron, and Plus Two Pack! GET ALL THE FREE STUFF, lol!)


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 1, 2013)

> Go you! Â I hope you like it too! (and remember the Tibi Bag, Amika Iron, and Plus Two Pack! GET ALL THE FREE STUFF, lol!)


 thanks! it shipped already, and i definitely remembered to add all the bonus items. the comeback20 code was so clutch for this buy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2013)

Why haven't they figured out scratch &amp; sniff through the internet yet?

I'm getting a Caldrea hand soap and I can't decide between Vanilla Quince Santal and Sea Salt Neroli... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks! it shipped already, and i definitely remembered to add all the bonus items. the *comeback20* code was so clutch for this buy.


 
20% off?! where did this code come from?! hmmmmm. :fills cart:


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 4, 2013)

> 20% off?! where did this code come from?! hmmmmm. :fills cart:


 And if that doesn't work, I got an email with code 20OFF good thru 8/5 for 20% off. I can vouch it works!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And if that doesn't work, I got an email with code 20OFF good thru 8/5 for 20% off. I can vouch it works!


Woohoo thanks! I just got the Amika Mask and a pick 2 for $22! Free shipping as well since the $10 pick 2 counted toward the total!

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $50.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (20% Off For You, 20OFF, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$18.00
100 reward points -$10.00
*Grand Total*
*$22.00*
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml $40.00 
Ordered: *1*
$40.00 
Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) Choose Mystery Pack $10.00 
Ordered: *1*
$10.00


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo thanks! I just got the Amika Mask and a pick 2 for $22! Free shipping as well since the $10 pick 2 counted toward the total!

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $50.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (20% Off For You, 20OFF, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$18.00
100 reward points -$10.00
*Grand Total*
*$22.00*
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml $40.00 
Ordered: *1*
$40.00 
Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) Choose Mystery Pack $10.00 
Ordered: *1*
$10.00 

Sweet! I was stoked for that code myself as I was just WAITING for a 20% off code. I got the Model Co. Party Packs (in both Classic/Neutrals) and a Mystery Pack out the door for $18 w/my 200 points and that code.  Made my weekend!! -L


----------



## Generalissima (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok so the mystery packs that everyone has been posting did me in. That and I really, really wanted the it cosmetics redness cream so here is my latest order.





I'm so excited! I'll post my mystery packs once they arrive


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 6, 2013)

I received my red Clarisonic Aria on Saturday. Shipping took a total of two days, so hooray to BB for dropping Newgistics. I'm happy with it so far, but I'm even happier with only having to pay $60 for it because of all the points! I got a mystery pack too, but I'm having the worst luck with those. I've just been receiving crap  leftovers. They're free though, so can't complain too much!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my red Clarisonic Aria on Saturday. Shipping took a total of two days, so hooray to BB for dropping Newgistics. I'm happy with it so far, but I'm even happier with only having to pay $60 for it because of all the points! I got a mystery pack too, but I'm having the worst luck with those. I've just been receiving crap  leftovers. They're free though, so can't complain too much!


Do you use it every day or every other day? Glad that you love the Aria!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you use it every day or every other day? Glad that you love the Aria!


 I'm using it every other day. It says that it can be made part of your daily skincare routine, but I'm still afraid of doing damage if I overuse it.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 8, 2013)

> Why haven't they figured out scratch &amp; sniff through the internet yet? I'm getting a Caldrea hand soap and I can't decide between Vanilla Quince Santal and Sea Salt Neroli... decisions, decisions...


 I tried the Sea Salt Neroli lotion at Kitchen Kaboodle recently, and to me it kind of smelled like cologne. I have weird chemistry though, so it could have just been me. They didn't have the vanilla, but it sounds amazing. I'm planning on buying the clarifying shampoo I sampled, in a few months, with points amd coupon, but I keep changing my mind on everything else.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why haven't they figured out scratch &amp; sniff through the internet yet?
> ...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 8, 2013)

I used my 100 points that I was supposed to be saving when I ordered the SaraBeth Raspberry/Strawberry preserves. They've been out of stock since March and my whole family is rabid for that item. Grocery store brands didn't cut it. So I ordered  3 jars , 2 Mystery Packs and a SPF stick.

   I have to quit buying and start hoarding points!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 8, 2013)

> Vanilla Quince ended up randomly falling into my online shopping cartÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â I have no idea how that happened, I swear! Â But I still haven't bought my items yet... waiting on a good coupon code! Thank you so much for letting me know about the Sea Salt Neroli! Â I do not like cologne-scented soaps!


 Bb accidentally sent me vanilla quince when I ordered a different scent last year, but I liked it so much I kept it instead of returning it!


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why haven't they figured out scratch &amp; sniff through the internet yet?
> 
> I'm getting a Caldrea hand soap and I can't decide between Vanilla Quince Santal and Sea Salt Neroli... decisions, decisions...


 seriously! life would be so much easier!!


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

I need need need the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Funny, I didn't care about it when I first got the sample, but then I tried the sample again during the summer and fell in love. I also want to buy the Shea Terra Organics African Black Soap. I have absolutely no problem with facial blemishes but for some reason I have really stubborn body acne. I also really want the Naked Princess lip gloss for some reason. I normally love bright lippies but I absolutely loved the formula of that stuff! If only I had more willpower for point saving!!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 10, 2013)

> I need need need the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Funny, I didn't care about it when I first got the sample, but then I tried the sample again during the summer and fell in love. I also want to buy the Shea Terra Organics African Black Soap. I have absolutely no problem with facial blemishes but for some reason I have really stubborn body acne. I also really want the Naked Princess lip gloss for some reason. I normally love bright lippies but I absolutely loved the formula of that stuff! If only I had more willpower for point saving!!


 I'm pretty sure that jouer's website is still running the promo where you can get 50% off an order if you sign up for their newsletter.


----------



## mspocket (Aug 11, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure that jouer's website is still running the promo where you can get 50% off an order if you sign up for their newsletter.


 No way!! Thanks for the info!! You're a gem! (Pun fully intended)


----------



## lorizav (Aug 11, 2013)

I just bought the sumita brow pencil, Anastasia wax brow tamer, ruby wing polish and a mystery pick 2 and got a free cha cha tint My pick 2 was Algenist and Boscia cleanser, a big one too almost 2oz. Very happy with my order


----------



## lorizav (Aug 11, 2013)

Stupid triple post, sorry


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm saving my points so I can get a Clarisonic but I keep getting tempted! I'll put stuff in my cart and start to checkout and have to then somehow shake myself silly so I can run far away from my computer so I won't follow through lol It's horrible.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 18, 2013)

I got a surprise 16 month code! Time to order.. It looks like it will be a hair product month..

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $102.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, SWEET16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$33.00
200 reward points -$20.00
*Grand Total*
*$49.00bir*
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk $18.00 
Ordered: *1*
$18.00 
Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray $22.00 
Ordered: *1*
$22.00 
Sumita Eye Base Shade--Simran $11.00 
Ordered: *1*
$11.00 
Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) Choose Pangea Organics Cleanser for Normal to Dry &amp; 2 twistbandâ„¢ Signature Lace hair ties 
$10.00 
Ordered: *1*
$10.00 
KÃ©rastase Age Premium Lait Substantif - Treat $41.00 
Ordered: *1*
$41.00 

I realized after the fact that the Sumita Eye Base in Simran is the "medium" shade, and I meant to order the lightest, "Daman".  There was no explanation on the BB site of the shades, so I just made a guess based on Simran listed first.  I was thinking that they would list them light-medium-dark, but after doing an untimely internet search (which I should have done earlier, but was too excited to spend




) .  I sent a message to CS immediately after I found out, so hopefully they will make the switch!

Also, I really liked Pangea Organics when they sent the products out about 2 years ago,  I hope they bring them back!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 18, 2013)

So is it bad that I don't use my points for things that I "need" to buy (like gifts for people) and get excited about the points I am collecting?  Or do you all save and not buy anything unless you use point?  If so, I need to learn your resolve!


----------



## pinkgemini (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm a point spender not saver usually, but I recently sampled and fell in live with Caudalie Premiere Cru but who can afford $150 face cream?! So I'm save, save, saving up my points so I can whittle that price down big time and maybe pair it with a 20% off anniversary code!


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 4, 2013)

I have 1300 points saved up and am *thisclose* to pulling the trigger on this cart. Even though I'm waiting on my 13 month code. All this... for free!! With 500 points still to my name, even... what should I do? Need enabling right now lol. Idk why but the amika dryer is just calling my name!


----------



## HHummel (Oct 4, 2013)

Try the "comeback20" and see if you can knock 20% off instead of 15%.


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 4, 2013)

Tried that already and it says code isn't valid. Thanks tho!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been playing cart Tetris for far too long - need to go to bed. Here's hoping my anniversary code shows up soon. I must have that dryer!!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 1300 points saved up and am *thisclose* to pulling the trigger on this cart. Even though I'm waiting on my 13 month code.

All this... for free!! With 500 points still to my name, even... what should I do? Need enabling right now lol. Idk why but the amika dryer is just calling my name!






Wow!  That looks like an amazing deal without using points!  I am waiting for my 6 month code!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tried that already and it says code isn't valid. Thanks tho!!





I've been playing cart Tetris for far too long - need to go to bed. Here's hoping my anniversary code shows up soon. I must have that dryer!!

FIRST20OFF still works (as of 20 min ago)


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 4, 2013)

Ooh that works!!! Thanks, Kate!


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's what I got...



:smilehappyyes:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2013)

I have to confess that I get a warm glow every time I see someone using the phrase "cart Tetris." I think that's my proudest contribution to this forum.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to confess that I get a warm glow every time I see someone using the phrase "cart Tetris." I think that's my proudest contribution to this forum.

It's one of my favorite games now!  Thanks!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's what I got...










WOW!  Bravo!!!  Yay for a fun FREE box o'goodies!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 4, 2013)

I am so stressed out over this amika dryer, I need 4 more reviews to hit 600 points, to get another $10 off, or should I just order now with $50 in points in order to make sure it's still here. I do not want it going out of stock for some reason.


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to confess that I get a warm glow every time I see someone using the phrase "cart Tetris." I think that's my proudest contribution to this forum.







Pretty much the greatest - and most appropriate - phrase ever!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmm. Ok if boxes are posted in the 10th you can bite the bullet and just do your reviews before getting your box to get points (at the risk of not being able to complain should something go wrong in transit...). It's only 6 days away! I feel like the straightener lasted a good while in the shop and while there's more talk of the blow dryer, I think it will be ok to wait 6 days. Buuuut if you're really worried is that $10 really going to make a *huge* difference and enough to worry about over 6 days?



> I am so stressed out over this amika dryer, I need 4 more reviews to hit 600 points, to get another $10 off, or should I just order now with $50 in points in order to make sure it's still here. I do not want it going out of stock for some reason.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm. Ok if boxes are posted in the 10th you can bite the bullet and just do your reviews before getting your box to get points (at the risk of not being able to complain should something go wrong in transit...). It's only 6 days away! I feel like the straightener lasted a good while in the shop and while there's more talk of the blow dryer, I think it will be ok to wait 6 days. Buuuut if you're really worried is that $10 really going to make a *huge* difference and enough to worry about over 6 days?

I think the straightener lasted awhile because you had to use a code to get it, the blowdryer you can just add to the back and the price is automatically taken off once you reach the right amount of $$.  I would place the order sooner rather than later, I really wanted the gorjana necklace and was really upset when it sold out before the 10th (I was waiting to do reviews).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the straightener lasted awhile because you had to use a code to get it, the blowdryer you can just add to the back and the price is automatically taken off once you reach the right amount of $$.  I would place the order sooner rather than later, I really wanted the gorjana necklace and was really upset when it sold out before the 10th (I was waiting to do reviews).


Ohhh. I didn't realize that had a code. That makes 100x more sense now! They *just* credited me 50 referral points. I'm now in a pretty similar position -- I'm 4 reviews away from 400. I might place an order now too anyway haha. I would probably kick myself if it sold out a day before the boxes come up.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 4, 2013)

So I did the math, with the 20% off and 500 points, it was going to be $2 more than the 15% and 600 points if I waited. There might be a chance that the 20% coupon stays past the 10th, but I doubt it, so I ordered. the 2 extra dollars were worth it to me to be able to know for a fact I will get that dryer. I am obsessed with the pattern. I hated the last amika x bb patterns, but this one is gorgeous, and I travel a ton, so YAY! I decided to get a couple concealers and new beauty blenders, since mine from my box 2 years ago is like missing chunks, its to ratty. And I have 2 concealers to my name, so I know I will use them. Instain is just because I was jealous of never getting the sample : (


----------



## cari12 (Oct 4, 2013)

I ended up with 229 points after upgrading to an annual sub this morning and it was kind of driving me crazy. So I started playing around with stuff I could get in the store to even it back out. Haha! I need a new moisturizer so I ended up getting an Elizabeth Arden one for $39. Added a mystery pick 2 and used the FIRST20OFF code which brought it down to 31.60, then used 200 points and paid $11.60 out of pocket. And now I have a nice even 40 points, a new moisturizer and another pick 2 heading my way :-D


----------



## AMaas (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I did the math, with the 20% off and 500 points, it was going to be $2 more than the 15% and 600 points if I waited. There might be a chance that the 20% coupon stays past the 10th, but I doubt it, so I ordered. the 2 extra dollars were worth it to me to be able to know for a fact I will get that dryer. I am obsessed with the pattern. I hated the last amika x bb patterns, but this one is gorgeous, and I travel a ton, so YAY! I decided to get a couple concealers and new beauty blenders, since mine from my box 2 years ago is like missing chunks, its to ratty. And I have 2 concealers to my name, so I know I will use them. Instain is just because I was jealous of never getting the sample : (








theBalm concealer is my absolute favorite concealer!  It works well with the sponge included, but I bet the BeautyBlender would also work well.  Nice choices!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to confess that I get a warm glow every time I see someone using the phrase "cart Tetris." I think that's my proudest contribution to this forum.
I love the term "cart Tetris"! So fun to know that you're its originator.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice hauls, Ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I did the math, with the 20% off and 500 points, it was going to be $2 more than the 15% and 600 points if I waited. There might be a chance that the 20% coupon stays past the 10th, but I doubt it, so I ordered. the 2 extra dollars were worth it to me to be able to know for a fact I will get that dryer. I am obsessed with the pattern. I hated the last amika x bb patterns, but this one is gorgeous, and I travel a ton, so YAY! I decided to get a couple concealers and new beauty blenders, since mine from my box 2 years ago is like missing chunks, its to ratty. And I have 2 concealers to my name, so I know I will use them. Instain is just because I was jealous of never getting the sample : (








theBalm concealer is my absolute favorite concealer!  It works well with the sponge included, but I bet the BeautyBlender would also work well.  Nice choices!


I use my fingers to blend concealer, apply it with a mac brush, the number escapes me at the moment. then blender it. 

my beauty blender is missing like 20% of its mass lol. the chunks just keep coming off in little pieces :/


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm going to place an order and use 100 Points on Monday. I want it to be as close to $35 as possible so I can get a Mystery Pick 2 Pack. I can't decide. Option 1: Ruffian Set of 3 $24 Sumita Eyeliner $11 Option 2: Color Club Wanderlust Set $8 Shea Terra Black Soap $8 Tea Forte Cherry Marzipan $6 Tea Forte Honey Yuzu $6 Runa Mint Tea $7


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2013)

> I'm going to place an order and use 100 Points on Monday. I want it to be as close to $35 as possible so I can get a Mystery Pick 2 Pack. I can't decide. Option 1: Ruffian Set of 3 $24 Sumita Eyeliner $11 Option 2: Color Club Wanderlust Set $8 Shea Terra Black Soap $8 Tea Forte Cherry Marzipan $6 Tea Forte Honey Yuzu $6 Runa Mint Tea $7


 Those are all great choices, the enabler in me says get them all!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 6, 2013)

Option 2! I like to use my points on tea too and this made me feel less alone. Haha. Kusmi FTW!



> I'm going to place an order and use 100 Points on Monday. I want it to be as close to $35 as possible so I can get a Mystery Pick 2 Pack. I can't decide. Option 1: Ruffian Set of 3 $24 Sumita Eyeliner $11 Option 2: Color Club Wanderlust Set $8 Shea Terra Black Soap $8 Tea Forte Cherry Marzipan $6 Tea Forte Honey Yuzu $6 Runa Mint Tea $7


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 6, 2013)

> > I'm going to place an order and use 100 Points on Monday. I want it to be as close to $35 as possible so I can get a Mystery Pick 2 Pack. I can't decide. Option 1: Ruffian Set of 3 $24 Sumita Eyeliner $11 Option 2: Color Club Wanderlust Set $8 Shea Terra Black Soap $8 Tea Forte Cherry Marzipan $6 Tea Forte Honey Yuzu $6 Runa Mint Tea $7
> 
> 
> Those are all great choices, the enabler in me says get them all!


 I want to get them all, but I keep telling myself 1 this month and 1 next month. I already have and order coming with the Sumita set of 4 mini eyeliners and the Caudalie hand cream. I want to maximize the number of Mystery Packs and gift with purchase. I should probably try to save up more points, too, but I'm impatient.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 6, 2013)

I want to try the Tea Forte teas mostly for their skin benefits. The descriptions also sound delicious. I'm thinking about skipping the Runa tea and getting 2 of the Color Club sets. I think they would make a cute holiday gift.



> Option 2! I like to use my points on tea too and this made me feel less alone. Haha. Kusmi FTW!
> 
> 
> > I'm going to place an order and use 100 Points on Monday. I want it to be as close to $35 as possible so I can get a Mystery Pick 2 Pack. I can't decide. Option 1: Ruffian Set of 3 $24 Sumita Eyeliner $11 Option 2: Color Club Wanderlust Set $8 Shea Terra Black Soap $8 Tea Forte Cherry Marzipan $6 Tea Forte Honey Yuzu $6 Runa Mint Tea $7


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 6, 2013)

I didn't like the Runa mint. There's other, better mints out there



> I want to try the Tea Forte teas mostly for their skin benefits. The descriptions also sound delicious. I'm thinking about skipping the Runa tea and getting 2 of the Color Club sets. I think they would make a cute holiday gift.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 6, 2013)

I apologize in advance for not reading thru this thread and being lazy by just asking lol but are there any bb discount codes out? I have some points saved up, although my sub has been cancelled for a few months and want to buy my mom a bday gift. Thanks!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I apologize in advance for not reading thru this thread and being lazy by just asking lol but are there any bb discount codes out? I have some points saved up, although my sub has been cancelled for a few months and want to buy my mom a bday gift. Thanks!

FIRST20OFF worked for me last week.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't like the Runa mint. There's other, better mints out there

My favorite flavor of the Runa was the Runa Cinnamon.  I am also in the pro- tea group!  The only one I ordered through bb was the tea forte cucumber mint, but I purchased a tin of euphoria from kusmi's website, and the kusmi detox and runi cinnamon from whole foods.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

Ohhh. I didn't know that they have Kusmi at whole foods! I'll have to keep an eye out for it.



> My favorite flavor of the Runa was the Runa Cinnamon. Â I am also in the pro- tea group! Â The only one I ordered through bb was the tea forte cucumber mint, but I purchased a tin of euphoria from kusmi's website, and the kusmi detox and runi cinnamon from whole foods.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh. I didn't know that they have Kusmi at whole foods! I'll have to keep an eye out for it.
OOOH!  That reminds me...Earth Fare (at least the one in Charlotte, NC) carries several flavors of the Chuao full-size bars and Sarabeth's Legendary Spreadable Fruit.  

Whole Foods also carries Egyptian Magic.


----------



## birdiebijou (Oct 7, 2013)

My order came today!!!! Super surprised to get it so fast - I ordered on Friday morning. I'm completely underwhelmed with Pick Two, as I mentioned in other thread, but excited for everything else. The Beauty Protector and Klorane are HG's for me, the InStain is GORGE and the dryer is so cute that I squealed when I opened the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

Not bad considering that most of these are gifts!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice!! I love the Royal Rose stuff. I gave some as gifts last Christmas using BB points/codes then I found out Williams &amp; Sonoma had them on sale for like $5.... So I bought more and stocked my bar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Not bad considering that most of these are gifts!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2013)

Weird.  Notice anything off about this?  (I already sent email to Birchbox because, uh, *what*?)

Quote:   *Your current balance is 661 reward points ($60.00).*

CURRENT EXCHANGE RATES: Each *100* reward points can be redeemed for *$10.00*.

Each *$1.00* spent will earn *1* reward points.

EACH EARNED REWARD POINTS RECORD EXPIRES IN 365 DAYS. Refer to reward points history to see if a specific record expires and when.

Points Activity Balance Amount Points Reason Date 691 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Folle de Joie eau de parfum 10/12/13 8:04 PM 681 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer 10/12/13 8:03 PM 671 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss 10/1/13 12:27 AM 661 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre - 3.4oz 10/1/13 12:25 AM 651 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Sienna Naturals Baobab Oil Moisturizing Hair &amp; Body Shampoo - 8 oz 10/1/13 12:24 AM 641 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Le Couvent des Minimes Gardener's Hand Healer - 2.6 oz 10/1/13 12:23 AM 631 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer 10/1/13 12:21 AM 681 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Whish Deodorant Swipes with Hair Inhibitor 9/3/13 9:51 PM 671 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on derma eÂ® Hydrating Mist with Hyaluronic Acid 9/3/13 9:49 PM 661 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Whish Exfoliating Body Wash 8/23/13 11:05 PM
  
(I went back through my points for the whole year so far.  I've inexplicably lost 175 points.  I'm subscribed to get notices when my points expire, and I have not received any of those notices, and there's no indication that the points were deducted because they expired, so I have no idea what is going on.  I want my points back, damn it!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird.  Notice anything off about this?  (I already sent email to Birchbox because, uh, *what*?)

Quote:   *Your current balance is 661 reward points ($60.00).*

CURRENT EXCHANGE RATES: Each *100* reward points can be redeemed for *$10.00*.

Each *$1.00* spent will earn *1* reward points.

EACH EARNED REWARD POINTS RECORD EXPIRES IN 365 DAYS. Refer to reward points history to see if a specific record expires and when.

Points Activity Balance Amount Points Reason Date 691 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Folle de Joie eau de parfum 10/12/13 8:04 PM 681 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer 10/12/13 8:03 PM 671 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss 10/1/13 12:27 AM 661 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre - 3.4oz 10/1/13 12:25 AM 651 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Sienna Naturals Baobab Oil Moisturizing Hair &amp; Body Shampoo - 8 oz 10/1/13 12:24 AM 641 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Le Couvent des Minimes Gardener's Hand Healer - 2.6 oz 10/1/13 12:23 AM 631 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer 10/1/13 12:21 AM 681 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Whish Deodorant Swipes with Hair Inhibitor 9/3/13 9:51 PM 671 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on derma eÂ® Hydrating Mist with Hyaluronic Acid 9/3/13 9:49 PM 661 $60.00 +10 Thanks for the feedback on Whish Exfoliating Body Wash 8/23/13 11:05 PM
  
(I went back through my points for the whole year so far.  I've inexplicably lost 175 points.  I'm subscribed to get notices when my points expire, and I have not received any of those notices, and there's no indication that the points were deducted because they expired, so I have no idea what is going on.  I want my points back, damn it!)


Yikes!  Let us know what they say, please!  That's not cool!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Just tried the 12 Benefits healthy hair treatment and I love it!  But when I went to add it to my cart at Birchbox it was out of stock!  WHAAA!!! 





I am planning to order the Model Co Trio in naturals, the 12 benefits hair treatment and when my birchbox 6 month code comes.  If I get one for 6 months.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2013)

Ooh, 30-month code! 30% off! I hope they introduce some good stuff to the shop soon.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2013)

Double-posting with a heads-up: they no longer send out point expiration emails even though they still list that as an option on the points history page, and they don't list the points as expired on your account. They just go *poof* and disappear.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Double-posting with a heads-up: they no longer send out point expiration emails even though they still list that as an option on the points history page, and they don't list the points as expired on your account. They just go *poof* and disappear.
That's so messed up, I guess its better for them if people don't redeem their points.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Double-posting with a heads-up: they no longer send out point expiration emails even though they still list that as an option on the points history page, and they don't list the points as expired on your account. They just go *poof* and disappear.
That is terrible!  I know that points expire after 12 months...and I have had some of mine for about 6 months.  I can imagine it would be hard to keep track after a while.  Especially after almost 3 years with them!  Did hey reissue them to you?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 15, 2013)

Ooo just got my 13th month code! I didn't even realize! Not sure to make a purchase or not, and what to even get?!?!


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if YEARLY99 is still working ? A friend has expressed an interest in subscribing but I don't want to mention the code and get her hopes up if it no longer works.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if YEARLY99 is still working ? A friend has expressed an interest in subscribing but I don't want to mention the code and get her hopes up if it no longer works.
I'm pretty sure it expired oct 6  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## CinD (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! I've been lurking around this forum for a while now and finally made my first BB purchase. Here's what I bought. I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuper bummed that on the day that I finally received my coupon code, the free hair blow dryer was all out



. Question: I'm kind of curious about the DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizing Serum. Any thoughts about it if you had tried it?


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice haul! And go you for being able to save 1000 points!


----------



## CinD (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nice haul! And go you for being able to save 1000 points!
ty ty



. I have made 2 separate complaints. 1 about my an eyeliner pot in my bb being super dried up. Another was about how I never received any anniversary codes. Got myself $20 from that.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies! I've been lurking around this forum for a while now and finally made my first BB purchase. Here's what I bought. I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuper bummed that on the day that I finally received my coupon code, the free hair blow dryer was all out



. Question: I'm kind of curious about the DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizing Serum. Any thoughts about it if you had tried it?




Nice haul!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2013)

There's nothing I REALLY REALLY WANT, but my points keep expiring with no notice, and I have a 30% off code, so I'm going with Benefit Fine One One (because, eh, why not, especially if I keep losing points?  I've kind of been wanting it, but I haven't been willing to spend actual *money* on it), one of those hair wrap knot things (because I do have a tendency to put my hair up, and I do *not* have a tendency to get it cut on anything resembling an appropriate schedule), and a mystery sample pack.  $29.40 after the discount, nothing after points, and I still have about 400 left.

(ETA:  Actually, there were a bunch of eyeliner pencils I REALLY REALLY WANT, but I'm not getting any more eyeliners between now and the end of the year unless they're the stila smudge sticks holiday set or Marc Jacobs gel Highliners.  I only have FORTY-NINE EYELINER PENCILS.  Well, really, fifty, although I don't count the mini benefit Bad Gal pencil because I did not specifically buy that one since it was part of the advent calendar, and I'm going to toss it in the swap box because I'm not a black eyeliner person.  I keep repeating FORTY-NINE EYELINER PENCILS so I remember that I do *not* need any more.  On the up side, I do use them, although I'm still working on a way to ensure I use all of them at least once a season since I'll get on, say, an Urban Decay Black Market set kick, as I am right now.  On the down side, there's no way I can use all of them up.  Ever.  And there are still several Urban Decay shades I want.)


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm new to birchbox and have a question. I have 170 points so if I buys something now I know points are redeemed by the 100 but does that mean my 70 disappear? Or will have a 70 point balance? I got a 20% code and want to use it but not if its going to screw me lol.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm new to birchbox and have a question. I have 170 points so if I buys something now I know points are redeemed by the 100 but does that mean my 70 disappear? Or will have a 70 point balance? I got a 20% code and want to use it but not if its going to screw me lol.
Your 70 points will remain on your account.  When you redeem points, they will only be taken out in 100-point chunks, so any partial chunk will remain on your account.  

But a warning for future purchases:  If you have 300 points and redeem them for something that costs $20.01, that will use all 300 points.  If you have enough points to cover a purchase, you cannot spend part of your points to cover a whole $10 increment and then pay for the balance with real money.  For this precise reason, if I'm just redeeming points and not spending money, I always make sure my purchase is as close to a $10 increment as possible without going over.  I call it cart Tetris.  It can take *hours* to work out exactly what to get!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for the explanation. So as long as I have fewer points than what I want to buy I'm good. I'm so glad u explained that overage because I would be so mad if I did that and lost $10 in points!


----------



## natashaia (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought the davines oil, the heat protectant that they use in their videos. and a round brush with the mobile code. I've been using the beauty protector spray when getting out of the shower and it does not really help and i hate the smell. today I air dried without it and my hair was much softer. 

I really want to try the klorane dry shampoo next! I have the kevin murphy and it works well but i hate the sweet vanilla smell. 

I also need a blow dryer! i was going to splurge on the Amika one but it is sold out. Does anyone have a blow dryer recommendation? should i wait for the amika one?


----------



## gemstone (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought the davines oil, the heat protectant that they use in their videos. and a round brush with the mobile code. I've been using the beauty protector spray when getting out of the shower and it does not really help and i hate the smell. today I air dried without it and my hair was much softer. 

I really want to try the klorane dry shampoo next! I have the kevin murphy and it works well but i hate the sweet vanilla smell. 

I also need a blow dryer! i was going to splurge on the Amika one but it is sold out. Does anyone have a blow dryer recommendation? should i wait for the amika one?

I have this one:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod1080048

And I really like it.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 19, 2013)

T



> I have this one: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod1080048 And I really like it. Â


 Thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's nothing I REALLY REALLY WANT, but my points keep expiring with no notice, and I have a 30% off code, so I'm going with Benefit Fine One One (because, eh, why not, especially if I keep losing points?  I've kind of been wanting it, but I haven't been willing to spend actual *money* on it), one of those hair wrap knot things (because I do have a tendency to put my hair up, and I do *not* have a tendency to get it cut on anything resembling an appropriate schedule), and a mystery sample pack.  $29.40 after the discount, nothing after points, and I still have about 400 left.

(ETA:  Actually, there were a bunch of eyeliner pencils I REALLY REALLY WANT, but I'm not getting any more eyeliners between now and the end of the year unless they're the stila smudge sticks holiday set or Marc Jacobs gel Highliners.  I only have FORTY-NINE EYELINER PENCILS.  Well, really, fifty, although I don't count the mini benefit Bad Gal pencil because I did not specifically buy that one since it was part of the advent calendar, and I'm going to toss it in the swap box because I'm not a black eyeliner person.  I keep repeating FORTY-NINE EYELINER PENCILS so I remember that I do *not* need any more.  On the up side, I do use them, although I'm still working on a way to ensure I use all of them at least once a season since I'll get on, say, an Urban Decay Black Market set kick, as I am right now.  On the down side, there's no way I can use all of them up.  Ever.  And there are still several Urban Decay shades I want.)
Wow that's a lot of eyeliners! I have been thinking of getting Fine One One but I keep getting distracted by other things I want.


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought the davines oil, the heat protectant that they use in their videos. and a round brush with the mobile code. I've been using the beauty protector spray when getting out of the shower and it does not really help and i hate the smell. today I air dried without it and my hair was much softer. 

I really want to try the klorane dry shampoo next! I have the kevin murphy and it works well but i hate the sweet vanilla smell. 

I also need a blow dryer! i was going to splurge on the Amika one but it is sold out. Does anyone have a blow dryer recommendation? should i wait for the amika one?
Birchbox ran out of the mini Amika blow dryers before they shipped my order (which they still haven't seemed to do, even though my order was placed on the 4th), so I ordered the full-sized one on Amazon.  I won't be getting 100+ points, but it was cheaper on Amazon than in the Birchbox store.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 19, 2013)

> Birchbox ran out of the mini Amika blow dryers before they shipped my order (which they still haven't seemed to do, even though my order was placed on the 4th), soÂ I ordered the full-sized oneÂ on Amazon. Â I won't be getting 100+ points, but it was cheaper on Amazon than in the Birchbox store.


 Does it still come with the warranty? I think I might get an anniversary code soon, so I was hoping to get it then but I don't think it will be in stock then!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox ran out of the mini Amika blow dryers before they shipped my order (which they still haven't seemed to do, even though my order was placed on the 4th), so I ordered the full-sized one on Amazon.  I won't be getting 100+ points, but it was cheaper on Amazon than in the Birchbox store.

Does it still come with the warranty?
I think I might get an anniversary code soon, so I was hoping to get it then but I don't think it will be in stock then! I assume so.  I got it new from the Amika Amazon store.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your 70 points will remain on your account.  When you redeem points, they will only be taken out in 100-point chunks, so any partial chunk will remain on your account.  

But a warning for future purchases:  If you have 300 points and redeem them for something that costs $20.01, that will use all 300 points.  If you have enough points to cover a purchase, you cannot spend part of your points to cover a whole $10 increment and then pay for the balance with real money.  For this precise reason, if I'm just redeeming points and not spending money, I always make sure my purchase is as close to a $10 increment as possible without going over.  I call it cart Tetris.  It can take *hours* to work out exactly what to get!
Thank you so much!  You really just saved me points by pointing that out so clearly.  I had no idea!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 20, 2013)

When does Birchbox typically release new gift with purchase items?  I would hate to place my order now and not get a freebie other than the pick 2

I am waiting for the 12 benefits to come in stock anyway.  But there are other things I am wanting.  There is always the chance that the gwp would require a code and void savings though.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 20, 2013)

> When does Birchbox typically release new gift with purchase items?Â  I would hate to place my order now and not get a freebie other than the pick 2 I am waiting for the 12 benefits to come in stock anyway.Â  But there are other things I am wanting.Â  There is always the chance that the gwp would require a code and void savings though.Â


 I think it's random when they add a new gwp. I hate it when gwp has a code and there's a coupon code so I have to pick which one to use. I've said no to a Birchbox gwp before in favor of using a percent off code.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 20, 2013)

> When does Birchbox typically release new gift with purchase items?Â  I would hate to place my order now and not get a freebie other than the pick 2 I am waiting for the 12 benefits to come in stock anyway.Â  But there are other things I am wanting.Â  There is always the chance that the gwp would require a code and void savings though.Â


 The big ones like the hair dryer come at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Mommyof5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Newbie here, I'm still learning about the point system, but I do see some candles by Illume that I am inetersted in using points on. I love making my house smell good.


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 21, 2013)

I need a coupon code soon so I can try the Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray!


----------



## natashaia (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anyone here had a birchbox package shipped from newgistics? is that for products such as aerosol containers? I placed two separate orders, and the one with the klorane dry shampoo is coming via newgistics


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone here had a birchbox package shipped from newgistics? is that for products such as aerosol containers? I placed two separate orders, and the one with the klorane dry shampoo is coming via newgistics 
I ordered a Klorane dry shampoo in September that shipped via USPS.  One poster did say she had an order ship via Newgistics a week or so ago, but I don't remember seeing if BB told her why.  I'd be interested in hearing!  They got enough complaints about it earlier in the year to send out an apology and switch back to USPS, so I wonder what changed!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The big ones like the hair dryer come at the beginning of the month.
Thank you!  I have a 20% coupon for 6 months sub, but those aren't so rare.  If my 12 benefits I was wanting was in stock I would just buy now, but it is out of stock.  I can see why, the stuff is amazing and I plan to stock up on 2-3 bottles when it comes in stock (I have waist length hair).


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 25, 2013)

I used 100 points to purchase the Yes To Grapefruit CC cream. When I first tried it I thought it didn't give me enough coverage, but I loved the smell and feel.  I decided to give it a try as an weekend alternate to foundation, and guess what - I like it more now.  Free shipping with a $5.99 purchase price and that's the kind of deal I hoped for from Birchbox!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
I hope I don't get this notice for the 12 benefits spray!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been on the waitlist for 2 weeks already!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
I hope I don't get this notice for the 12 benefits spray!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been on the waitlist for 2 weeks already!

I've been on the Number 4 wait list for moooooonths.  God, that was frustrating.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 30, 2013)

I just bought the Nude 'Tude palette for $7 with my 25% off code &amp; some points.


----------



## saku (Oct 30, 2013)

My order!! Yayy!! Got a stila palette for a buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My order!! Yayy!! Got a stila palette for a buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I love that palette! I play with it every time I'm at Sephora and the only reason I've put off buying it was that I was waiting to get a nice anniversary code through BB. I got a 13 month code but didn't have enough time to play cart tetris to get this (I didn't know that we couldn't specify the amount of points to use toward a purchase until recently). Instead, I got the set of beautyblenders, and it turns out that it's out of stock. Well, at least I got another 100 points out of it.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 30, 2013)

I got notice today that the 12 Benefits spray was back in stock and my little sample had run out.  Funny that the 12 benefits came back into stock the day _after_ my 6 month code expired!  That is ok!  I have been saving for this moment!  I had all my points from reviews, plus one complaint and a few referrals.  I didn't want to chance the next gwp not coinciding with a % coupon, and or my 12 benefits going out of stock in the meantime.  I am so thankful for the schooling on how points redemption works.  It took forever for me to figure out something-and I see now why so many people get the color club wanderlust. That $8 figure saved the day!  Originally, I had planned to get a model co three pack, but IPSY sent me an OFRA, and Glossy sent a lip gloss and BB5 sent a model co...and the only thing I need right now that BB carries is hair product and white polish.  Anyways....here it is!  I am so excited to finally share!





Does everyone pay tax, or is that just special for me since I live in NY?


----------



## saku (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Does everyone pay tax, or is that just special for me since I live in NY?

I didn't pay tax. I'm in Chicago..


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 31, 2013)

> > Â  Does everyone pay tax, or is that just special for me since I live in NY?
> 
> 
> I didn't pay tax. I'm in Chicago..


 My Birchbox orders never have tax. I live in Iowa.


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 31, 2013)

I went to sephora today to test out Benefit gimme brow before I took the plunge. Oh my gosh is it tiny! I thought they had samples out to try, but they were the full size. They definitely looked like samples. I don't think it will last me even a month. It really looked good on my brows. I'm on the fence.


----------



## Mahjick (Oct 31, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but how do I add the mystery pack to my cart? I keep searching for mystery and it only gives me the men's version.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2013)

> This may be a dumb question, but how do I add the mystery pack to my cart? I keep searching for mystery and it only gives me the men's version.


 Go to the women's Bonus Shop. That should drop you into the right place.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My order!! Yayy!! Got a stila palette for a buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got notice today that the 12 Benefits spray was back in stock and my little sample had run out.  Funny that the 12 benefits came back into stock the day _after_ my 6 month code expired!  That is ok!  I have been saving for this moment!  I had all my points from reviews, plus one complaint and a few referrals.  I didn't want to chance the next gwp not coinciding with a % coupon, and or my 12 benefits going out of stock in the meantime.  I am so thankful for the schooling on how points redemption works.  It took forever for me to figure out something-and I see now why so many people get the color club wanderlust. That $8 figure saved the day!  Originally, I had planned to get a model co three pack, but IPSY sent me an OFRA, and Glossy sent a lip gloss and BB5 sent a model co...and the only thing I need right now that BB carries is hair product and white polish.  Anyways....here it is!  I am so excited to finally share!





Does everyone pay tax, or is that just special for me since I live in NY?
Great haul! The reason you pay tax is because BB has a physical presence in NY.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 2, 2013)

I was browsing the holiday shop yesterday and burned all my points. Too much good stuff in the store.

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* Davines Love Smoothing Kit   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$24.00 Ordered: *1*
$24.00 stila portrait of a perfect eye   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$16.00 Ordered: *1*
$16.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
$10.00


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was browsing the holiday shop yesterday and burned all my points. Too much good stuff in the store.

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* Davines Love Smoothing Kit   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$24.00 Ordered: *1*
$24.00 stila portrait of a perfect eye   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$16.00 Ordered: *1*
$16.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
$10.00 
Nice!


----------



## lorizav (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm dying for the Liz Earle muslin cloths to come back in stock!!!!!


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 10, 2013)

I was waiting for the special edition holiday box to use my points.

I bought the Snow Day Box and the Stonewall Kitchen hostess gift, plus the mystery pick 2 and the kate spade GWP bag.  300 points later, a grand total of $33.95 for probably close to $130 of stuff.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was waiting for the special edition holiday box to use my points.

I bought the Snow Day Box and the Stonewall Kitchen hostess gift, plus the mystery pick 2 and the kate spade GWP bag.  300 points later, a grand total of $33.95 for probably close to $130 of stuff. 




Nice haul!


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 13, 2013)

Bought this yesterday, my HG winter moisturizer &amp; the snow day box!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 14, 2013)

I caved and did the Discovery Dash thing for the Caudalie stuff. Everything was out of stock except the Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream. I wanted the Body Lotion. I got 2 Hand and Nail Creams, used 200 Points, and paid nothing. Free shipping, too. I love this stuff for my hands ever since I got the sample in my September Birchbox.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bought this yesterday, my HG winter moisturizer &amp; the snow day box!




Nice!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 15, 2013)

I caved and got the Snow Day box, in a large part just get get that little Scrabble game so Louie and I can have something to do while waiting for our names to come up at karaoke.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoever the genius was that suggested buying gift cards with points for your secondary account, THANK YOU. I sent a $50 GC to my second account using points I had been hoarding, and got a free Pick 2 in the bargain.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever the genius was that suggested buying gift cards with points for your secondary account, THANK YOU. I sent a $50 GC to my second account using points I had been hoarding, and got a free Pick 2 in the bargain. 

Okay, now I have to thank you too! I hadn't thought of doing that! I had two accounts going for myself and my partner's Birchbox Man sub. I decided it would be a lot faster to accumulate points if I combined them into just one account but have been trying to decide what to do with the 100 points left in the canceled account since you can't transfer points. I just gifted myself the $10 and now I can forget about two accounts and just focus on mine!!

As a side note, Birchbox can go ahead and delay my box shipping for a couple more weeks if they keep sending me apology points! I've had 200 points deposited in my account now because my box was delayed. I still don't have it and it looks like it won't be here until at least the 19th.


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought the Lierac oil! I received it in one of my Birchboxes and I absolutely loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 18, 2013)

Just bought the Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray, Caudalie Stocking Stuffers Kit, and a mystery pick two. Used mobile20 and $10 in points to get ~$30 off!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 19, 2013)

I got my shipping notification today for an order I placed on Saturday.

I got two Caudalie Favorites Sets (1 for me, 1 for my sister-in-law) for $32.00 each, 1 Klorane Leave-In Cream with Desert Date (has anyone tried this? If you have, what do you think?), and a mystery pack.

I used the MOBILE20 code and 300 points for a total of $32.40 which is basically like buying my sister-in-law's present full price and getting my stuff for 20 cents each.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my shipping notification today for an order I placed on Saturday.

I got two Caudalie Favorites Sets (1 for me, 1 for my sister-in-law) for $32.00 each, 1 Klorane Leave-In Cream with Desert Date (has anyone tried this? If you have, what do you think?), and a mystery pack.

I used the MOBILE20 code and 300 points for a total of $32.40 which is basically like buying my sister-in-law's present full price and getting my stuff for 20 cents each.




nice haul, would love to know how the Caudalie favorites sets is!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 25, 2013)

Haha I have no will power. I just spent my 500 points....got 2 Stila eyeshadow palettes (@ $39 each) and a mystery pick 2, after coupon code mobile20 and my 500 points I paid $12 out of pocket. Woohoo $6 a piece. I love the birchbox point system.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Haha I have no will power. I just spent my 500 points....got 2 Stila eyeshadow palettes (@ $39 each) and a mystery pick 2, after coupon code mobile20 and my 500 points I paid $12 out of pocket. Woohoo $6 a piece. I love the birchbox point system.
Nice haul!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 26, 2013)

I have 600 points right now, and I'm thinking of getting either the Gorjana Large Aurora necklace, which I've been wanting since I missed out on the promo BB was running where they were giving it away for free with $50 min purchase or the Precious Metals box. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## cherilynn8 (Nov 26, 2013)

I finally placed my first Birchbox order.. I had $90 worth of points to use... plus I had a sweet16 discount (25% off!)  I also got some freebies from the bonus shop!!  Here is what I got!!  I can't wait to get all these goodies!!!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer* 681619700583 1 $24.00 *stila in the moment eyeshadow palette* 94800340954 1 $39.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml* 9507200224 1 $55.00 *Caudalie Stocking Stuffer Set * 3522930020011 2 $30.00 *Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner - Black* Z311-00140 1 $11.00 *Gift with Purchase: Caudalie Make-up Remover Cleansing Water* CAUDALIECW 1 $0.00 *Benefit Gimme Brow - Light / Medium* EC03 1 $22.00 Subtotal $191.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (50 Extra Points with Gimme Brow Purchase, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$55.25 900 reward points -$90.00 *Grand Total* *$45.75*


----------



## cherilynn8 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just a heads up on the points expiring.. If you notice they just expired and will call your order in they will put them back for you.  I had $10 in points that expired when I was emailing back and forth with them as I was having an issue trying to place an order (several things kept going in and out of stock)  Their customer service is the bomb!!!  I have never had such a nice experience and just love them.. I will never give up my birchbox!   They are too good!!

cheri


----------



## gemstone (Nov 26, 2013)

> I have 600 points right now, and I'm thinking of getting either the Gorjana Large Aurora necklace, which I've been wanting since I missed out on the promo BB was running where they were giving it away for free with $50 min purchase or the Precious Metals box. Decisions, decisions.


 I bought the necklace from jewelmint, and it is beautiful.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherilynn8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally placed my first Birchbox order.. I had $90 worth of points to use... plus I had a sweet16 discount (25% off!)  I also got some freebies from the bonus shop!!  Here is what I got!!  I can't wait to get all these goodies!!!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer* 681619700583 1 $24.00 *stila in the moment eyeshadow palette* 94800340954 1 $39.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml* 9507200224 1 $55.00 *Caudalie Stocking Stuffer Set * 3522930020011 2 $30.00 *Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner - Black* Z311-00140 1 $11.00 *Gift with Purchase: Caudalie Make-up Remover Cleansing Water* CAUDALIECW 1 $0.00 *Benefit Gimme Brow - Light / Medium* EC03 1 $22.00 Subtotal $191.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (50 Extra Points with Gimme Brow Purchase, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$55.25 900 reward points -$90.00 *Grand Total* *$45.75* 
Ahh! This is amazing! And props to you for being able to save 900 points!!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherilynn8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally placed my first Birchbox order.. I had $90 worth of points to use... plus I had a sweet16 discount (25% off!)  I also got some freebies from the bonus shop!!  Here is what I got!!  I can't wait to get all these goodies!!!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer* 681619700583 1 $24.00 *stila in the moment eyeshadow palette* 94800340954 1 $39.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml* 9507200224 1 $55.00 *Caudalie Stocking Stuffer Set * 3522930020011 2 $30.00 *Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner - Black* Z311-00140 1 $11.00 *Gift with Purchase: Caudalie Make-up Remover Cleansing Water* CAUDALIECW 1 $0.00 *Benefit Gimme Brow - Light / Medium* EC03 1 $22.00 Subtotal $191.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (50 Extra Points with Gimme Brow Purchase, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$55.25 900 reward points -$90.00 *Grand Total* *$45.75* 
Potentially dumb question--how were you able to get the Caudalie freebie and use an anniversary code? I thought the Caudalie was a code-required gift. 

Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherilynn8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally placed my first Birchbox order.. I had $90 worth of points to use... plus I had a sweet16 discount (25% off!)  I also got some freebies from the bonus shop!!  Here is what I got!!  I can't wait to get all these goodies!!!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer* 681619700583 1 $24.00 *stila in the moment eyeshadow palette* 94800340954 1 $39.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml* 9507200224 1 $55.00 *Caudalie Stocking Stuffer Set * 3522930020011 2 $30.00 *Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner - Black* Z311-00140 1 $11.00 *Gift with Purchase: Caudalie Make-up Remover Cleansing Water* CAUDALIECW 1 $0.00 *Benefit Gimme Brow - Light / Medium* EC03 1 $22.00 Subtotal $191.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (50 Extra Points with Gimme Brow Purchase, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$55.25 900 reward points -$90.00 *Grand Total* *$45.75* 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherilynn8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a heads up on the points expiring.. If you notice they just expired and will call your order in they will put them back for you.  I had $10 in points that expired when I was emailing back and forth with them as I was having an issue trying to place an order (several things kept going in and out of stock)  Their customer service is the bomb!!!  I have never had such a nice experience and just love them.. I will never give up my birchbox!   They are too good!!

cheri
I agree I love their cs.


----------



## akritenbrink (Nov 27, 2013)

Last time, I got some lipsticks that I would have not felt good spending $ on since I already have about one million lipsticks... and some other little things.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been in love with Vanille Insensee fragrance since I got a sample with my Sephora purchase, so when I spotted this gift set in Birchbox shop I knew I had to have it. That, and some Caudalie goodies of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I admit I'm awful and juicing the best value out of my points, after looking at some of the awesome hauls posted above.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been in love with Vanille Insensee fragrance since I got a sample with my Sephora purchase, so when I spotted this gift set in Birchbox shop I knew I had to have it. That, and some Caudalie goodies of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I admit I'm awful and juicing the best value out of my points, after looking at some of the awesome hauls posted above.




That's an AWESOME haul! I can never save that many points..I think the most I've had at once is 300.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherilynn8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great haul!!!  I have heard great things about the Caudalie so had to order it!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherilynn8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Potentially dumb question--how were you able to get the Caudalie freebie and use an anniversary code? I thought the Caudalie was a code-required gift.

Thanks!

I just added the code in and then when checking out added my anniversary code afterwards.. It was taking all the codes but in the end I did call my order in so if it is not working for you, you might wanna give them a call to find out why it isn't working or place your order over the phone and then just give them the anniversary code last.     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been in love with Vanille Insensee fragrance since I got a sample with my Sephora purchase, so when I spotted this gift set in Birchbox shop I knew I had to have it. That, and some Caudalie goodies of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I admit I'm awful and juicing the best value out of my points, after looking at some of the awesome hauls posted above.




Great haul!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is one of my black friday orders. I just received it yesterday but the Cynthia Rowley Eyeshadows wasn't there instead there were two of the Cynthia Rowley liquid eyeliners... on the order form it said "production" and was circled in pencil next to "Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeshadow Palette - No.1"

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $110.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Black Friday 20% off $35+, BLACKFRIDAY20pct, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$30.00 500 reward points -$50.00 *Grand Total* *$30.00* Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeshadow Palette - No.1   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$24.00 Ordered: *2*
Shipped: *2*
$48.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$10.00 Sasquatch Bar Soap   Scent

Pine Tar

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$6.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$6.00 imm Living Buck Stacking Game   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$46.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$46.00 

Confused!! Anyone else ever have something similar happen? I emailed AND FB messaged them but havent heard anything back yet..seeing as the eyeshadows are $24 each, and the eyeliners are $18 it is NOT an even swap... maybe a mistake? then why the pencil circle?? and why didn't they contact me if they were out? But I highly doubt they are out.... they've been promoting the Cynthia Rowley collections pretty heavily lately.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is one of my black friday orders. I just received it yesterday but the Cynthia Rowley Eyeshadows wasn't there instead there were two of the Cynthia Rowley liquid eyeliners... on the order form it said "production" and was circled in pencil next to "Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeshadow Palette - No.1"

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $110.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Black Friday 20% off $35+, BLACKFRIDAY20pct, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$30.00 500 reward points -$50.00 *Grand Total* *$30.00* Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeshadow Palette - No.1   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$24.00 Ordered: *2*
Shipped: *2*
$48.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$10.00 Sasquatch Bar Soap   Scent

Pine Tar

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$6.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$6.00 imm Living Buck Stacking Game   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$46.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$46.00 

Confused!! Anyone else ever have something similar happen? I emailed AND FB messaged them but havent heard anything back yet..seeing as the eyeshadows are $24 each, and the eyeliners are $18 it is NOT an even swap... maybe a mistake? then why the pencil circle?? and why didn't they contact me if they were out? But I highly doubt they are out.... they've been promoting the Cynthia Rowley collections pretty heavily lately.
Their customer service is usually pretty good, hope they are able to get that fixed for you.


----------



## JaxCarey (Dec 8, 2013)

*Limited Edition: Precious Metals*

Limited Edition: Precious Metals

1

$120.00

Subtotal

$120.00

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (Black Friday 20% off $35+)

-$24.00

Tax

$8.28

600 reward points

-$60.00

*Grand Total*

*$44.28*


Ended up LOVING this box, everything was way bigger than I expected, and the gold wire headphones and Cynthia Rowley palette were amazing. Just pissed I totally forgot to add a mystery sample pack, oh well.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 8, 2013)

> *Limited Edition: Precious Metals*  Limited Edition: Precious Metals  1  $120.00  Subtotal  $120.00   Shipping &amp; Handling  $0.00   Discount (Black Friday 20% off $35+)  -$24.00   Tax  $8.28   600 reward points  -$60.00   *Grand Total*  *$44.28*  
> Ended up LOVING this box, everything was way bigger than I expected, and the gold wire headphones and Cynthia Rowley palette were amazing. Just pissed I totally forgot to add a mystery sample pack, oh well.Â


 Call them! I've done that &amp; they added it on for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaxCarey (Dec 8, 2013)

Even if I've already received it?!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaxCarey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Limited Edition: Precious Metals*

Limited Edition: Precious Metals

1

$120.00

Subtotal

$120.00

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (Black Friday 20% off $35+)

-$24.00

Tax

$8.28

600 reward points

-$60.00

*Grand Total*

*$44.28*


Ended up LOVING this box, everything was way bigger than I expected, and the gold wire headphones and Cynthia Rowley palette were amazing. Just pissed I totally forgot to add a mystery sample pack, oh well.
That's a great deal!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

dp


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is one of my black friday orders. I just received it yesterday but the Cynthia Rowley Eyeshadows wasn't there instead there were two of the Cynthia Rowley liquid eyeliners... on the order form it said "production" and was circled in pencil next to "Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeshadow Palette - No.1"

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $110.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Black Friday 20% off $35+, BLACKFRIDAY20pct, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$30.00 500 reward points -$50.00 *Grand Total* *$30.00* Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeshadow Palette - No.1   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$24.00 Ordered: *2*
Shipped: *2*
$48.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$10.00 Sasquatch Bar Soap   Scent

Pine Tar

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$6.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$6.00 imm Living Buck Stacking Game   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$46.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$46.00 

Confused!! Anyone else ever have something similar happen? I emailed AND FB messaged them but havent heard anything back yet..seeing as the eyeshadows are $24 each, and the eyeliners are $18 it is NOT an even swap... maybe a mistake? then why the pencil circle?? and why didn't they contact me if they were out? But I highly doubt they are out.... they've been promoting the Cynthia Rowley collections pretty heavily lately.

Update: They responded via Facebook faster than email. Rep that did eventually reply via email wanted me to confirm/ verify that the eyeliners are in fact Cynthia Rowley before she would do anything. The rep via facebook immediately credited me 100 points for the mixup, put an order for the two replacement eyeshadow palettes in, and told me to keep the eyeliners. After sending the pictures of the eyeliners via email, I never heard from her again. I'm assuming that's because of some note on my account from the FB conversation though.

Fun Fact: The eyeliners' boxes both day brown ink, but when I tested one it was clearly black ink. So then I got curious and they are both black ink. I shared that info and was told they had passed it on to the warehouse to fix that mix up.. but who knows if it'll even go anywhere or do anything. Keep on eye out for anyone who orders the Cynthia Rowley eyeliners!


----------



## alterkate (Dec 9, 2013)

So I placed this order and used $10 store credit that I gifted myself from my old account which I'm trying to kill off: 

*Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls*PS-8oz1$22.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*58231$10.00

*Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Jelly Soft Curls*JSC-8.5oz1$14.00

Subtotal$46.00

Shipping &amp; Handling$0.00

Discount (Miss Jessie's 40% Discount, missjessies40, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$24.40

Store Credit-$10.00

*Grand Total**$11.60*

*I* love Miss Jessie's on my curly haired daughter! I was excited to receive a Stila Lip gloss and Ruffian Fox Hunt in my Mystery Sample Pack. But the cap on the Ruffian was open and it spilled out all over itself. It didn't leak onto anything else, but I'm sad about the polish. Do you think customer service will replace it? It was a free gift, so I don't want to complain too much, but it shouldn't have leaked like that!


----------



## JaxCarey (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a great deal!

 
Hells yeah, $44 for over $300 worth of stuff, best deal I'll get all season.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I placed this order and used $10 store credit that I gifted myself from my old account which I'm trying to kill off:

*Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls*PS-8oz1$22.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*58231$10.00

*Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Jelly Soft Curls*JSC-8.5oz1$14.00

Subtotal$46.00

Shipping &amp; Handling$0.00

Discount (Miss Jessie's 40% Discount, missjessies40, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$24.40

Store Credit-$10.00

*Grand Total**$11.60*

*I* love Miss Jessie's on my curly haired daughter! I was excited to receive a Stila Lip gloss and Ruffian Fox Hunt in my Mystery Sample Pack. But the cap on the Ruffian was open and it spilled out all over itself. It didn't leak onto anything else, but I'm sad about the polish. Do you think customer service will replace it? It was a free gift, so I don't want to complain too much, but it shouldn't have leaked like that!
They should replace it their cs is pretty good.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone experienced SUPER slow shipping with BB store orders via USPS First Class lately? Typically I get my stuff that is sent that method in 3-4 days tops. I ordered a few things on the 1st (gloves, a chuao bar, and a mystery pack - nothing too crazy! haha!) It shipped right away on the 2nd with an estimated delivery per USPS of the 5th. I didn't worry too much when it wasn't to my city on the 5th yet with holiday delays and such. But it's now almost the 11th and it is still a no show. I know there has been some crazy weather but it left NJ super late on the 2nd so I would think it would've been ahead of the recent ice storms and such. 

I just emailed but thought I'd check here and see if others were still waiting for stuff that shipped beginning of the month. I've received plenty of other packages sent USPS 1st class (even from around that area) in a reasonable time frame, this and my Enchanted Polish order are the only two that seem to have gone missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Dec 12, 2013)

i just got this benefit set from birchbox. it retails for $34 and i used $20 in points, so i only paid $14 in cash. this set is SO packed! I COULDN'T BELIEVE IT! included in the set is full size sugarbomb, full size high beam, full size perfume in laugh with me lee lee, vial of laugh with me lee lee, porefessional mini (1/3 of full size), and they're real mini!


----------



## saku (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone experienced SUPER slow shipping with BB store orders via USPS First Class lately? Typically I get my stuff that is sent that method in 3-4 days tops. I ordered a few things on the 1st (gloves, a chuao bar, and a mystery pack - nothing too crazy! haha!) It shipped right away on the 2nd with an estimated delivery per USPS of the 5th. I didn't worry too much when it wasn't to my city on the 5th yet with holiday delays and such. But it's now almost the 11th and it is still a no show. I know there has been some crazy weather but it left NJ super late on the 2nd so I would think it would've been ahead of the recent ice storms and such. 

I just emailed but thought I'd check here and see if others were still waiting for stuff that shipped beginning of the month. I've received plenty of other packages sent USPS 1st class (even from around that area) in a reasonable time frame, this and my Enchanted Polish order are the only two that seem to have gone missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
YEP! first class mail from NJ is soooo slow/things are missing, etc. i have an order that says 'Depart sort facility' on Nov 27, with est. delivery on Nov 29, but never came. BB sent me a replacement order, but i'm afraid the same thing is happening. this replacement is supposed to be delivered today, but is stuck in 'Depart sort facility' since Dec 9. i have another order that BB sent through Priority mail, est. delivery is today, and i already got that one. sigghhhhhh... i think i'll wait til next week for my replacement order to arrive, and if it didn't, shoot BB an email, and ask if they can ship through some other way. 

btw, both my priority mail and first class mail orders are both from NJ


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone experienced SUPER slow shipping with BB store orders via USPS First Class lately? Typically I get my stuff that is sent that method in 3-4 days tops. I ordered a few things on the 1st (gloves, a chuao bar, and a mystery pack - nothing too crazy! haha!) It shipped right away on the 2nd with an estimated delivery per USPS of the 5th. I didn't worry too much when it wasn't to my city on the 5th yet with holiday delays and such. But it's now almost the 11th and it is still a no show. I know there has been some crazy weather but it left NJ super late on the 2nd so I would think it would've been ahead of the recent ice storms and such. 

I just emailed but thought I'd check here and see if others were still waiting for stuff that shipped beginning of the month. I've received plenty of other packages sent USPS 1st class (even from around that area) in a reasonable time frame, this and my Enchanted Polish order are the only two that seem to have gone missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
YEP! first class mail from NJ is soooo slow/things are missing, etc. i have an order that says 'Depart sort facility' on Nov 27, with est. delivery on Nov 29, but never came. BB sent me a replacement order, but i'm afraid the same thing is happening. this replacement is supposed to be delivered today, but is stuck in 'Depart sort facility' since Dec 9. i have another order that BB sent through Priority mail, est. delivery is today, and i already got that one. sigghhhhhh... i think i'll wait til next week for my replacement order to arrive, and if it didn't, shoot BB an email, and ask if they can ship through some other way. 

btw, both my priority mail and first class mail orders are both from NJ

Yep, just heard back from them and they had resent my order. Except I was hoping to get an email first so I could have them send it to my parent's house instead since it won't get here before we leave now. Sigh. Hopefully it isn't too late for them to change it. 

Not that I'm not super thankful they are resending, it was just weird to get the new order confirmation before they even emailed me back to SAY they were resending. I'm also glad to have had awesome CS on this account, the CS I've gotten on one of my gift sub accounts has been awful. They're lucky it isn't my first impression of BB because I would not be continuing past the gift sub window if it was.


----------



## saku (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, just heard back from them and they had resent my order. Except I was hoping to get an email first so I could have them send it to my parent's house instead since it won't get here before we leave now. Sigh. Hopefully it isn't too late for them to change it. 

Not that I'm not super thankful they are resending, it was just weird to get the new order confirmation before they even emailed me back to SAY they were resending. I'm also glad to have had awesome CS on this account, the CS I've gotten on one of my gift sub accounts has been awful. They're lucky it isn't my first impression of BB because I would not be continuing past the gift sub window if it was. 
i got the replacement order confirmation before their reply too.. did you try to ask if they can ship priority, or any other way?


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, just heard back from them and they had resent my order. Except I was hoping to get an email first so I could have them send it to my parent's house instead since it won't get here before we leave now. Sigh. Hopefully it isn't too late for them to change it. 

Not that I'm not super thankful they are resending, it was just weird to get the new order confirmation before they even emailed me back to SAY they were resending. I'm also glad to have had awesome CS on this account, the CS I've gotten on one of my gift sub accounts has been awful. They're lucky it isn't my first impression of BB because I would not be continuing past the gift sub window if it was. 
i got the replacement order confirmation before their reply too.. did you try to ask if they can ship priority, or any other way?

I didn't think about asking them to ship priority, I think that would even be pushing it - we leave in a couple days. Hopefully sending it to Seattle won't be an issue though since the order is still processing. But we'll see. Worst case scenario is it sits in the USPS facility up here with the rest of the mail we are having held and I don't get it til we get back I guess.


----------



## saku (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't think about asking them to ship priority, I think that would even be pushing it - we leave in a couple days. Hopefully sending it to Seattle won't be an issue though since the order is still processing. But we'll see. Worst case scenario is it sits in the USPS facility up here with the rest of the mail we are having held and I don't get it til we get back I guess. 
i was just wondering if it's a first class mail issue cause my priority mail order came with no problem. i'm guessing they don't want to be missing orders too. i really don't mind delays, but missing packages on the other hand... hope we eventually get our orders.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't think about asking them to ship priority, I think that would even be pushing it - we leave in a couple days. Hopefully sending it to Seattle won't be an issue though since the order is still processing. But we'll see. Worst case scenario is it sits in the USPS facility up here with the rest of the mail we are having held and I don't get it til we get back I guess. 
i was just wondering if it's a first class mail issue cause my priority mail order came with no problem. i'm guessing they don't want to be missing orders too. i really don't mind delays, but missing packages on the other hand... hope we eventually get our orders.

Yeah. I think there might be a general first class mail delay/issue right now. My Enchanted Polish order was shipped first class too and also seems to have gone missing. But all my priority, fed ex, ups, etc. stuff has come right on time or within a day of the delivery window.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nevermind the problem I had on my gift sub I just complained about, they fixed it :-D Back to loving BB customer service everywhere!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if they're going to be having some big promos to stimulate sales because so many orders have been lost/wrong. I've had a couple issues also and have had replacements sent. Just seems like a lot of lost profits floating around in some sort of shipping black hole. Where does it all go??


----------



## saku (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if they're going to be having some big promos to stimulate sales because so many orders have been lost/wrong. I've had a couple issues also and have had replacements sent. Just seems like a lot of lost profits floating around in some sort of shipping black hole. Where does it all go??
i wonder too! i'm thinking it might still be delivered actually. this is not birchbox but i have a first class package from new york, which was stuck to 'depart' since dec 2. and finally updated just now that it's in my state! i'm kinda thinking the birchboxes are delayed as well. i usually receive mine on the 10th +/- 1 day, but not yet this month.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Also, I *think* First Class has a lower priority than Priority so with all the extra shipping going on right now, it could just be a delay and not actually lost. I still haven't seen movement on a couple first class things that were sent at the beginning of the month though which seems crazy long even for holiday busy season. 

Still waiting to hear back if they can ship my replacement to my parent's house. We're having our mail held while we are gone but I've had packages our local PO was supposed to be holding not make it to us in the past, so I've been trying to make sure any packages I'm having delivered between now and after Christmas go to Seattle so I know I'll get them the day they come.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Is BB always this hard to get ahold of or is it the holiday season? I've called twice and emailed once in the last two days and keep getting an answering machine or no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know email takes some time to get a response, but I figured they'd at least call me back by now. It's been 24ish hours since my first call


----------



## saku (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is BB always this hard to get ahold of or is it the holiday season? I've called twice and emailed once in the last two days and keep getting an answering machine or no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know email takes some time to get a response, but I figured they'd at least call me back by now. It's been 24ish hours since my first call
i emailed them last week on a friday as well, and got an email response in 30 minutes!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is BB always this hard to get ahold of or is it the holiday season? I've called twice and emailed once in the last two days and keep getting an answering machine or no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know email takes some time to get a response, but I figured they'd at least call me back by now. It's been 24ish hours since my first call
i emailed them last week on a friday as well, and got an email response in 30 minutes!

Yeah i got an email response to the "my package went missing" message fairly quickly, it's getting ahold of them to get the address changed on the replacement before it ships out that's tough! Haha! It's not the end of the world if it comes up here, I'll just have to send that gift late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 13, 2013)

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$10.00 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$10.00 Liz Earle Pure Muslin ClothsView Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$6.00 Ordered: *2*Shipped: *2*

$12.00 Sumita Brow Pencil Shade

Chai

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$11.00 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$11.00 Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Full Coverage Lipstick Shade

Retro

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$17.00 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$17.00


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 14, 2013)

> Product NamePriceQtySubtotalSubtotal$50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling$0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$10.00 Tax$0.00 400 reward points-$40.00 *Grand Total**$0.00* Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review$10.00Ordered: *1* Shipped: *1*$10.00Liz Earle Pure Muslin Cloths View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review$6.00Ordered: *2* Shipped: *2*$12.00Sumita Brow Pencil Shade Chai View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review$11.00Ordered: *1* Shipped: *1*$11.00Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Full Coverage Lipstick Shade Retro View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review$17.00Ordered: *1* Shipped: *1*$17.00


Awesome haul! I've only made it to 300. Cheers to you!


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $65.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Cyber Monday: Spend $50, get 75 extra points, CYBER50, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$35.00* TOCCA Crema Mani Hand Cream Trio   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$20.00 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$20.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$10.00 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$10.00 Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$10.00 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$10.00 Caudalie Limited Edition Hand Cream Trio   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$25.00 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$25.00 
Not too bad, I just love both of the hand creams.  I was pretty disappointed with the Free Sample pack with this order.  I certainly would have been upset if I actually paid the $10.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 14, 2013)

I just spent my 300 points:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 
*Sarabeth's Legendary Spreadable Fruit* *Flavor*

Mixed Berry Preserves

713109080124 1 $8.50 
*Color ClubÂ® Girl About Town Collection * *Shade*

The Uptown

05A1003 1 $8.00 *Ahmad Tea Brittania Collection* 896 1 $9.00 Subtotal $45.45 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$5.45* 

I hope my mystery pack is good. I also found it to be really annoying that almost all of the stocking stuffers I was thinking of getting were sold out- those little Stila palettes, a few different types of gloves, socks, truffle salt, that Benefit box that was posted up thread. Everyone took all the good stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Dec 14, 2013)

I love Birchbox Points

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *The Honest Company Winter Wellness Exclusive Kit* HONEST-KIT-FZ 1 $25.00 
*Sumbody Exfoliating Bonbons * *Scent*

Citrus Splash/Jasmine Orange Blossom/Tuscan Orange

873152005632 1 $13.50 *Ahmad Tea Tea Chest Four* 481 1 $13.50 *Le Couvent des Minimes Gardener's Hand Healer - 0.8 oz* 3253581263631 1 $8.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $70.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, Free Rebecca Taylor GWP with $55+ Purchase, rebeccagift, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 500 reward points -$50.00 Gift Card (BBS1FO3B75X2F8XF) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just spent my 300 points:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 
*Sarabeth's Legendary Spreadable Fruit* *Flavor*

Mixed Berry Preserves

713109080124 1 $8.50 
*Color ClubÂ® Girl About Town Collection * *Shade*

The Uptown

05A1003 1 $8.00 *Ahmad Tea Brittania Collection* 896 1 $9.00 Subtotal $45.45 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$5.45* 

I hope my mystery pack is good. I also found it to be really annoying that almost all of the stocking stuffers I was thinking of getting were sold out- those little Stila palettes, a few different types of gloves, socks, truffle salt, that Benefit box that was posted up thread. Everyone took all the good stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Agree, though I totally don't fault others for buying it up! I fault Birchbox for not stocking enough and myself for not ordering soon enough!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 17, 2013)

I got my sweet 16 email a month earlier than I had expected, and rushed to order, because I thought I could get the makeup bag gift with purchase, too. But it is a code, so I couldn't. It's not like I need another makeup bag, that one is just soooooo cute. Anyway, I did end up ordering,

Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Petite Cologne Absolue - 30ml - I wanted to save up for the huge one, but I can wait, I guess. (After the discount $52.50)

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod - I haven't gotten to sample these yet, and I am super curious. (With the discount, these are only like $7)

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)

So the total came to $59 and change, and I used $60 in points, so the whole she-bang was free!

I still want to order the honking huge bottle of Vanille Insensee, eventually. I'd like to swim in it. But free just sounds so much better than $75, which is what the big one would have cost me after the 25% discount and $60 in points, because the big bottle retails for $180. I lurve it, though.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 17, 2013)

*It was not easy to save up, and I did slip a couple of times and use a few points, but I finally accomplished what I set out to do with my Birchbox points...*





*I am SO excited!! *


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *It was not easy to save up, and I did slip a couple of times and use a few points, but I finally accomplished what I set out to do with my Birchbox points...*





*I am SO excited!! *




 
Omg so jealous! This is what I'm saving up for next for sure!!


----------



## LindaD (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *It was not easy to save up, and I did slip a couple of times and use a few points, but I finally accomplished what I set out to do with my Birchbox points...*





*I am SO excited!! *



 
Woo-hoo, $19 Clarisonic!


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 18, 2013)

BB made an error in my favor, resulting in some extra points on my account. Like I could resist spending them right away, especially with the anniversary code glitch right now. $83 worth of product for $8.80! Nothing super exciting, but all stuff I needed (including a stocking stuffer for my beardy love).


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

My birthday is next week I have $70 in points and a 20% off 9 month coupon enable me!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *It was not easy to save up, and I did slip a couple of times and use a few points, but I finally accomplished what I set out to do with my Birchbox points...*





*I am SO excited!! *



 
You won't be sorry. I love my Mia, it totally changed my skin.


----------



## akritenbrink (Dec 18, 2013)

You guys are shopping champions. I need to rethink my Birchbox points spending.... totally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm terrible at saving points buuuut I just bought two of the Laqa &amp; Co Fat Lip Pencil Sets (Wolfman/Fairyblood &amp; Bossy Boots/Ring of Fire), the Kikkerman Mustache Bag Clips, &amp; a Pick Two Mystery Pack for $8.80. Not bad at all


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 20, 2013)

> I'm terrible at saving points buuuut I just bought two of the Laqa &amp; Co Fat Lip Pencil Sets (Wolfman/Fairyblood &amp; Bossy Boots/Ring of Fire), the Kikkerman Mustache Bag Clips, &amp; a Pick Two Mystery Pack for $8.80. Not bad at allÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I'm after those laqa lippies too! I noticed they added a 5 pack with those colors plus lambchop. I think I'll be picking it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 20, 2013)

finally joining the club!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 20, 2013)

I get to 200 points and then I cannot wait to use them. I made it to 600 in 2012, but not recently. This time I got the Ruffian Crowd-Sourced Collection and the 100% Pure Green Apple Body Lotion. Using points, I spent $19 instead of $39.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got this benefit set from birchbox. it retails for $34 and i used $20 in points, so i only paid $14 in cash. this set is SO packed! I COULDN'T BELIEVE IT! included in the set is full size sugarbomb, full size high beam, full size perfume in laugh with me lee lee, vial of laugh with me lee lee, porefessional mini (1/3 of full size), and they're real mini!




Wow that's a nice set!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$10.00 Liz Earle Pure Muslin Cloths
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$6.00 Ordered: *2*
Shipped: *2*
$12.00 Sumita Brow Pencil Shade

Chai

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$11.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$11.00 Paul &amp; Joe BeautÃ© Full Coverage Lipstick Shade

Retro

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$17.00 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
$17.00 
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just spent my 300 points:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 
*Sarabeth's Legendary Spreadable Fruit* *Flavor*

Mixed Berry Preserves

713109080124 1 $8.50 
*Color ClubÂ® Girl About Town Collection * *Shade*

The Uptown

05A1003 1 $8.00 *Ahmad Tea Brittania Collection* 896 1 $9.00 Subtotal $45.45 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$5.45* 

I hope my mystery pack is good. I also found it to be really annoying that almost all of the stocking stuffers I was thinking of getting were sold out- those little Stila palettes, a few different types of gloves, socks, truffle salt, that Benefit box that was posted up thread. Everyone took all the good stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Birchbox Points

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *The Honest Company Winter Wellness Exclusive Kit* HONEST-KIT-FZ 1 $25.00 
*Sumbody Exfoliating Bonbons * *Scent*

Citrus Splash/Jasmine Orange Blossom/Tuscan Orange

873152005632 1 $13.50 *Ahmad Tea Tea Chest Four* 481 1 $13.50 *Le Couvent des Minimes Gardener's Hand Healer - 0.8 oz* 3253581263631 1 $8.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $70.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, Free Rebecca Taylor GWP with $55+ Purchase, rebeccagift, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 500 reward points -$50.00 Gift Card (BBS1FO3B75X2F8XF) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
Awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *It was not easy to save up, and I did slip a couple of times and use a few points, but I finally accomplished what I set out to do with my Birchbox points...*





*I am SO excited!! *




Congrats, enjoy it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BB made an error in my favor, resulting in some extra points on my account. Like I could resist spending them right away, especially with the anniversary code glitch right now. $83 worth of product for $8.80! Nothing super exciting, but all stuff I needed (including a stocking stuffer for my beardy love).


Nice!


----------



## award04 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a question- how do you apply Points on the mobile app! TIA


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got my 13-month code...  I only have til tomorrow night to use it, and every single thing I've had my eye on is out of stock!  No thanks, Birchbox, I'll keep my 600 points.  Grrrrrr.

Bodum mugs, Ahmad tea caddies (the cute ones shaped like London icons), Laqa mini-set, jewelry items, bags  - all out of stock!  And the Benefit set I was going to order has completely vanished from the website.

I think I'll just hold out til my low-buy gets to be too much, and then I'll go crazy.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 30, 2013)

Almost everything I want is OOS too!  and I have a 30% off code wahhhh



  I feel like I neeeed to utilize this code because I don't know when I'll see another one (its been six months since I received one)


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 30, 2013)

my six month code expires tomorrow.. and I have 500 points available...

I'm trying to convince myself to wait till the next code, isn't it at 9months? I'll be at 700 points.

Unless I make a purchase now and don't use points, just my code.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 31, 2013)

On the subject of points.  I've come across a couple people recently that had no idea the points system existed. One girl was going to cancel after 6 months and wanted Ipsy comparisons. Someone mentioned the points thing and she goes "I only have 10 points since July". I cringed at the thought of losing 6 months of points. 

Thank goodness for MUT!


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the subject of points.  I've come across a couple people recently that had no idea the points system existed. One girl was going to cancel after 6 months and wanted Ipsy comparisons. Someone mentioned the points thing and she goes "I only have 10 points since July". I cringed at the thought of losing 6 months of points. 

Thank goodness for MUT! 
I didn't find MUT until my second month of BB, and I'm still bitter that I missed out on 60 points from my first box!  My SIL subscribed to BB for 3 months, but thought it was too much of a hassle to review for points.  Crazy girl.  I should have 600 points at the end of January (assuming I get at least 4 products), and I can't decide if I finally want to spend or keep hoarding, lol.


----------



## MrsMeow (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL.  I also realized by looking at my screen name that apparently I lurked for 5 months before signing in to post (not that I post all that much now, anyway).  Silly me.


----------



## akritenbrink (Dec 31, 2013)

You guys.... I have a 30 month code!!! lol I don't have many points right now and no money, so I am not going to use it, but wow.


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Jan 1, 2014)

Not a huge order, and since I just redeemed a bunch of BB points a month or two ago, they didn't cover teh full order. I got C.O. Bigelow body wash (a friend recommended it - my skin has been so dry, not helped at all by lupus meds!), some tea, and another lip balm for Mr Holly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got him a 247 Men (or something like that) lip balm in his stocking and he says it is the best he's ever used. He's even ignoring his EOS balms.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 2, 2014)

Got my BB order from points today. 59.80 was my total (I get charged tax in my state) and I used 600 points. So excited I got all this for free, now I just have the long haul to get a bunch of points again, I'm hoping to get to 1,000 before I do my next order.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just got a points/code order! I paid $22 out of pocket after 300 points and a 20% off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got a points/code order! I paid $22 out of pocket after 300 points and a 20% off code







Ahhh obsessed with It's a 10!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just ran out &amp; waiting on this month's points to buy another bottle.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2014)

Sigh - knew I wouldn't hold out very long.  Kind of sad that the 25% off code expired, but 20% off is still good!  And now for a Birchbox no-buy.  I want to buy the Rosanna Alhambra jars &amp; tray for my mom for Christmas next year using as many points as I can save!

  Quantity Price Total 

 Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights Collection Shade

Baldwin Blues

1 $8.00 $8.00 

 IncocoÂ® Designer Collection Nail Polish Appliques Shade

Behind the Scenes

1 $9.00 $9.00 

 IncocoÂ® Designer Collection Nail Polish Appliques Shade

Venetian Lace

1 $9.00 $9.00 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 Jouer Sparkle &amp; Shine Holiday Cracker 1 $12.00 $12.00 

 Ahmad Tea Explore London Teabag Caddy 1 $9.00 $9.00 

 Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars Flavor

Salted Chocolate Crunch

1 $6.00 $6.00 

 Caldrea Stainless Sink Set Scent

Vanilla Quince Santal

1 $25.00 $25.00 Subtotal $88.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$25.60 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Standard) $0.00 


 600 reward points -$60.00 *Grand Total* *$2.40*


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, newbie to MUT here but I've been with BB since November and I LOVE them! The customer service is great and the points are even better! After receiving the 'FIRST20OFF' code for a 20% discount along with somehow having the willpower to save up 300 points, I just ordered these goodies and only paid $5.16 out of pocket:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*Caldrea Hand Soap* *Scent*

Basil Blue Sage

18305 1 $10.50 
*Illume Mini Glass Candle* *Scent*

Mediterranean

45002307000 1 $7.00 *Illume Boho Matchbook Set* 45180999000 1 $13.50 *govinoÂ® 'go anywhere' wine / cocktail glasses* 1 00 94922 33616 0 1 $12.95 Subtotal $43.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You, FIRST20OFF) -$8.79 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$5.16* 
I forgot to add the Mystery Pack on so I emailed BB Ops to see if they can still put it in for me, I'll be so happy if they do! 

Oh and on the Illume website they are having a great sale btw, up to 75% off! I noticed the same mini candle is only $3 from them directly, but you can't beat free with the BB points!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 5, 2014)

I currently have 370 points and I'm probably going to hoard them until a limited edition box comes out or until the day before they expire so I can use them all at once and just go crazy. XD 

On that note, does anyone have a favorite face moisturizer on the Birchbox website that they'd be willing to recommend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 10, 2014)

So, I placed an order on the 29th, it shipped on the 2nd and my tracking said it should arrive today except it apparently never left NJ, when should I contact BB?


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 10, 2014)

> So, I placed an order on the 29th, it shipped on the 2nd and my tracking said it should arrive today except it apparently never left NJ, when should I contact BB?


 I'd give it a couple days still, like Monday maybe. With the weather and recovering from the holidays I'd assume the mail system is still jacked up. Delivery dates are just estimations and the tracking doesn't *always* update like it seems like it should. I know it's hard to wait, though, when you're anxious to get your orders! Just hold tight. I'm sure it's otw.


> I currently have 370 points and I'm probably going to hoard them until a limited edition box comes out or until the day before they expire so I can use them all at once and just go crazy.Â XDÂ  On that note, does anyone have a favorite face moisturizer on the Birchbox website that they'd be willing to recommend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 So far my favorite moisturizer is Juice beauty. I have sensitive skin that is either extremely dry or oily. When it's dry juice beauty's moisturizer was so wonderful! When it's oily I loved my sample of benta berry's mattifying moisturizer, but they don't even sell it any more. :-( and my sample is totally gone. Hate when that happens.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So far my favorite moisturizer is Juice beauty. I have sensitive skin that is either extremely dry or oily. When it's dry juice beauty's moisturizer was so wonderful! When it's oily I loved my sample of benta berry's mattifying moisturizer, but they don't even sell it any more. :-( and my sample is totally gone. Hate when that happens.

Thank you for the recommendation! I'll have to look into the Juice Beauty moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they'll start carrying Benta Berry's again some day!


----------



## clover317 (Jan 10, 2014)

I ordered this with my points...



Sad panda. I've already emailed Birchbox, and I know they'll make it right. I'm just bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered this with my points...



Sad panda. I've already emailed Birchbox, and I know they'll make it right. I'm just bummed





Ahh, what a mess! I wonder if they'll replace everything or just the broken item?


----------



## clover317 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Ahh, what a mess! I wonder if they'll replace everything or just the broken item?


 I don't know. Wouldn't have minded the crackers being yuck if they were intended for me, but they were going to be gifts. I guess I can try and clean them and change the bows. Obviously the pick 2 is fine, it'll just be messy to get my goodies out! Happy to have gotten another Tocca though. They for perfectly in my server apron for work. Even though Cleopatra isn't my favorite scent, I love Tocca lotions.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh, what a mess! I wonder if they'll replace everything or just the broken item?

I don't know. Wouldn't have minded the crackers being yuck if they were intended for me, but they were going to be gifts. I guess I can try and clean them and change the bows. Obviously the pick 2 is fine, it'll just be messy to get my goodies out! Happy to have gotten another Tocca though. They for perfectly in my server apron for work. Even though Cleopatra isn't my favorite scent, I love Tocca lotions. 
I love Tocca lotions as well. I got the cucumber melon in my November box and it smells so fresh! I've been using it sparingly to make it last lol.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 10, 2014)

Today I gifted myself another 3-month subscription, got a teasing brush, some Ahmad tea, Jane Tran bobby pins (love them so much), the Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm, and a Pick Two...

All for just $35.xx (after the mobile20 discount and $30 in points). Woo!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know. Wouldn't have minded the crackers being yuck if they were intended for me, but they were going to be gifts. I guess I can try and clean them and change the bows. Obviously the pick 2 is fine, it'll just be messy to get my goodies out! Happy to have gotten another Tocca though. They for perfectly in my server apron for work. Even though Cleopatra isn't my favorite scent, I love Tocca lotions.
They usually replace the whole shebang if everything was damaged!  They only replace the single item when everything else is okay.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered this with my points...



Sad panda. I've already emailed Birchbox, and I know they'll make it right. I'm just bummed





What is it that spilled?? luckily for you, its dark and looks like it got on everything, I'd bet my points you get  whole replacement order AND maybe an extra 100 points.


----------



## clover317 (Jan 10, 2014)

> What is it that spilled?? luckily for you, its dark and looks like it got on everything, I'd bet my points you getÂ  whole replacement order AND maybe an extra 100 points.


 This is what broke.



It was bubble wrapped, but still spilled everywhere. I got an email back, and they're sending me a new bottle, plus a new mystery pack and one cracker. I can salvage one of the crackers by taking off the plastic and using the bow on the other one that didn't get funky. I feel bad about a new pick 2 as this one was still useable, just messy, but I guess I'll manage the guilt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also gave me 100 points, which was awesome, especially since I used 500 out of my 509 to place the order. They do have amazing customer service!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is what broke.




It was bubble wrapped, but still spilled everywhere. I got an email back, and they're sending me a new bottle, plus a new mystery pack and one cracker. I can salvage one of the crackers by taking off the plastic and using the bow on the other one that didn't get funky. I feel bad about a new pick 2 as this one was still useable, just messy, but I guess I'll manage the guilt



They also gave me 100 points, which was awesome, especially since I used 500 out of my 509 to place the order. They do have amazing customer service!
rereading my previous response, I meant lucky for you its dark because it makes it easier to see that it got on everything, as far as sending a photo to customer service.

Awesome they responded so quickly and are fixing the situation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wouldn't feel bad about the pick two.


----------



## clover317 (Jan 10, 2014)

> rereading my previous response, I meant lucky for you its dark because it makes it easier to see that it got on everything, as far as sending a photo to customer service. Awesome they responded so quickly and are fixing the situation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wouldn't feel bad about the pick two.


 Haha, no, I totally knew what you meant. I actually had the same thought as I was (sadly) taking pictures to send. It all showed up pretty clearly, no question about what came into contact with it! Thankfully my Rebecca Taylor GWP and package of bobby pins escaped the madness.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

I just used some points and ordered a Dr. Lipp "nipple" balm (ha!) that I got in one of my boxes. Love me some balm and that stuff was great for winter dry lips.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 11, 2014)

I saved 700 points I bought IT cosmetics bye bye pores,Detox tea, The tea infuser, its a 10 hair stuff, mystery pack, Toni and Guy heat protection spray, make up remover wipes, and antipersprint wipes, and a free Derm e scrub.....All for a whopping 1.48 after my points!!!!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 11, 2014)

An update on my order from the 29th, it finally showed up in PHX today, so I should get it by monday. It showed that it was accepted in NJ on the 2nd and the tracking never updated saying it left NJ! Then today, surprise! It's in AZ. I'll have to remember it takes forever for anything birchbox to travel almost across the entire country. I sometimes wonder why companies like this don't locate more centrally in the country near a major shipping facility (just my two cents).


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saved 700 points I bought IT cosmetics bye bye pores,Detox tea, The tea infuser, its a 10 hair stuff, mystery pack, Toni and Guy heat protection spray, make up remover wipes, and antipersprint wipes, and a free Derm e scrub.....All for a whopping 1.48 after my points!!!!
I'm definitely going to try to save up to 700 points like you! What an awesome haul.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah I can'twait for it to get here...I saved fast buying stuff and not using my points right away


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

How long do the points last?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 11, 2014)

> How long do the points last?


 Points expire 365 days after they're applied to your account.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

Great! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just got my 6-month 20% code. I was going to hoard my points (almost 400 right now), but I may cave for the Vasanti exfoliator..


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 17, 2014)

I got a 25% off code for my 25th month and have $20 in points anddd of course the things I want are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliu8108* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my 6-month 20% code. I was going to hoard my points (almost 400 right now), but I may cave for the Vasanti exfoliator..
The Vasanti Brighten Up! is probably the best sample I've ever received from Birchbox; I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a 25% off code for my 25th month and have $20 in points anddd of course the things I want are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's happened to me with BB in the past, it's so annoying!

I have a 21 month code and 300 points and have a cart picked out and ready to go but the pick 2 packs are sold out.  I'm going to wait a few more days since the code is good for two weeks.  But I want to order it all now!  So impatient.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's happened to me with BB in the past, it's so annoying!

*I have a 21 month code and 300 points and have a cart picked out and ready to go but the pick 2 packs are sold out. * I'm going to wait a few more days since the code is good for two weeks.  But I want to order it all now!  So impatient.
I'm starting to believe that they deliberately take those pick-twos out of stock when they send out the anniversary codes.  It seems like this happens every single month:  A round of codes goes out, the pick-twos are out of stock, and people put off ordering, sometimes until the codes expire.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm starting to believe that they deliberately take those pick-twos out of stock when they send out the anniversary codes.  It seems like this happens every single month:  A round of codes goes out, the pick-twos are out of stock, and people put off ordering, sometimes until the codes expire.
Hmmm.  Now that you mention that I kind of remember this being talked about before!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 18, 2014)

I cannot save my points long term for the life of me! This is my latest points haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's happened to me with BB in the past, it's so annoying!

*I have a 21 month code and 300 points and have a cart picked out and ready to go but the pick 2 packs are sold out. * I'm going to wait a few more days since the code is good for two weeks.  But I want to order it all now!  So impatient.
I'm starting to believe that they deliberately take those pick-twos out of stock when they send out the anniversary codes.  It seems like this happens every single month:  A round of codes goes out, the pick-twos are out of stock, and people put off ordering, sometimes until the codes expire.


I'd believe it! I went to purchase again and it said the mystery items were mysteriously out of stock, I also just got my 3 month anniversary code!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 19, 2014)

The men's pick twos are available... But they're not discounting in my cart. :-/ I tried loading some men's products to see if that was the issue and it definitely wasn't. I have a 20% code and 500points burning a hole in my account. If I can't at least get a pick two for my husband I think I'll just wait for the next code...just think of the points!!! Especially if my friends keep signing up with my referral code! Gah. I just want to shop and get pretties in the mail.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys!
I just subscribed to Birchbox for the first time ever, and my first box ships on the 26th.
I wanna know, what do I do to get more points??


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 19, 2014)

With 400 pts and the 20% off code, I got: Bodum Assam tea press ($25) A men's pick two mystery pack ($10) A women's pick two mystery pack ($0) Ahmad Tea Brittania collection ($9) Chuao rocky road chocolate bar ($6) Was a pretty sweet haul for absolutely free and it arrived pretty quickly. For any tea lovers out there, the Bodum tea press is awesome!!


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!
I just subscribed to Birchbox for the first time ever, and my first box ships on the 26th.
I wanna know, what do I do to get more points??
Make sure you review your items (10 points per item =$1).  You also earn points when purchasing items through the Birchbox shop (1 point per $10 spent) or referring friends (usually 50 points per referral).


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Make sure you review your items (10 points per item =$1).  You also earn points when purchasing items through the Birchbox shop (1 point per $10 spent) or referring friends (usually 50 points per referral).
Okay, Thank you! I can't wait for my first box!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

> Make sure you review your items (10 points per item =$1). Â You also earn points when purchasing items through the Birchbox shop* (1 point per $10 spent) *or referring friends (usually 50 points per referral).


 It's a point per dollar spent in the store! The redemption rate is 100 points = $10. And you must redeem points in increments of 100, and if you are buying more than an even $10, Birchbox will bump up to the next 100 points as long as you have more points than are required for the purchase. So if you have 500 points and buy $40.01 worth of stuff using points, all 500 points will be used. You cannot use 400 points and pay the penny. If you have 600 points and buy $40.01 worth of stuff, you will be left with 100 points, though.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 21, 2014)

Ugh.... i have my whole order all picked out and ready. I bought giftcards to transfer points from one account to the other and everything... but I can't get myself to finalize it.






I REALLY want to buy High Beam from Benefit but they're oos. I'm trying to see if they'll come back before my anni code expires, but I'm getting impatient at the same time. High Beam AND pick twos?? come one BB! Work with me here...


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm starting to believe that they deliberately take those pick-twos out of stock when they send out the anniversary codes.  It seems like this happens every single month:  A round of codes goes out, the pick-twos are out of stock, and people put off ordering, sometimes until the codes expire.
I know!  So irritating!  I have an order to place, but I am waiting for those pick 2's to come back, darn it!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh happy day -- I spent a grand total of $7.00 and got the following: -Vastanti BrightenUp! ($34) -Shea Terra African Black Soap ($8) -Under Armour Gotta Have It Headband ($12) -Best of Origins Skin Care GWP -Mystery Sample Pack x2 -Birchbox Makeup Bag -Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! Foundation ($36) -Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare by Benefit Intro Kit ($12) $100 worth of free awesomeness. I'll take it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is why I ADORE birchbox!!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Jan 21, 2014)

> Oh happy day -- I spent a grand total of $7.00 and got the following: -Vastanti BrightenUp! ($34) -Shea Terra African Black Soap ($8) -Under Armour Gotta Have It Headband ($12) -Best of Origins Skin Care GWP -Mystery Sample Pack x2 -Birchbox Makeup Bag -Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! Foundation ($36) -Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare by Benefit Intro Kit ($12) $100 worth of free awesomeness. I'll take it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is why I ADORE birchbox!!


 What an amazing haul!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 21, 2014)

Yay!  I just gifted my second account another 3-months and purchased an Ahmad tea loose leaf trio for $9 plus tax, added a pick 2 sample pack and used points to pay!  Crossing my fingers for a great sample pack item this time.


----------



## susanleia (Jan 21, 2014)

I just ordered:

*-amika Obliphica Perk Up Dry Shampoo*

*-Ahmad Tea Explore London Teabag Caddy*

*-**Chella Dual Size Pencil Sharpener*

plus a pick 2 mystery pack and a wrapster for $5 with points. Pretty excited, especially since the amika is so highly rated.


----------



## EeLo (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got my order

*Coastal Scents Revealed Palette with 3 brushes*

*La Fresh Travel lite Makeup Remover Wipes*

*Pick 2 w/$35 order (has laura mercier lip glace in quartz which is beautiful and a Juara candlenut body creme sample which is small)*

Used 300 points and a 6 month 20% code.

Total for this was *$0.00!!!!!*

*Stoked *


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 21, 2014)

Sooo excited for another points order to come! What I scored this time:

theBalm Time Balm Concealer ($18)

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Starter Kit ($24.50)

Mystery Pack ($10)

With my 3 month anniversary 20% discount code, getting the mystery pack for free, plus 300 points, my total came to a whopping $4.00!!!

I LOVE BIRCHBOX!!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh happy day -- I spent a grand total of $7.00 and got the following:

-Vastanti BrightenUp! ($34)
-Shea Terra African Black Soap ($8)
-Under Armour Gotta Have It Headband ($12)
-Best of Origins Skin Care GWP
-Mystery Sample Pack x2
-Birchbox Makeup Bag
-Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! Foundation ($36)
-Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare by Benefit Intro Kit ($12)

$100 worth of free awesomeness. I'll take it!!



This is why I ADORE birchbox!!
Great order!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 21, 2014)

Once I saw the plus two packs were back in stock I placed 2 orders.

On my account I ordered:

Tweezerman Mini Slant Tweezer in Green Tea ($14.00)

Ruffian Matte Coat ($10.00)

Sumbody Exfoliating Bonbons Lavender, Milky Rich, and Coconut Cream ($13.50) - these had mixed reviews but I figured I'd tried them.  I think i will like them.

Caldrea Hand Soap in Mandarin Vetiver ($10.50)

and Mystery Sample Pack (free)

With $30 in points and 21% off everything cost only $7.92

On my boyfriend's mom account I ordered:

MCMC Fragrance Maine Perfume Oil ($45.00) - haven't smelled this but I think I would like it from the description. Also I have the roll on of Phoenix and love it!

Mystery Sample Pack (free)

with 400 points and a 20% off code this cost $0.00!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 21, 2014)

I just made a purchase and realized when you purchase giftcards with points! (still amazes me that this is possible!!) You can spend PART OF a gift card!! Ok, obviously. That should be a no brainer... but when you spend points its ONLY in 100pt increments... this is a way of conserving your points! Pretty sure I'm only purchasing via gift cards from now on.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 25, 2014)

Can you use points to purchase a new yearly subscription?  I was thinking about saving my points to do that after my yearly is up.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you use points to purchase a new yearly subscription?  I was thinking about saving my points to do that after my yearly is up.
Only if you use the points to purchase a gift subscription for yourself (gifted to a different account, under a different email).


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only if you use the points to purchase a gift subscription for yourself (gifted to a different account, under a different email). 
Oh I see.  Thanks!  Guess I don't have to save points for the subscription then! I wouldn't want to gift to another account because then it will be more likely that I will get dupes of things I already got.  Oh well.  More points for full size pretties!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 25, 2014)

Haha, I just used my points to buy the Fatty Sunday's Chocolate Covered Pretzels and some tea.


----------



## saku (Jan 26, 2014)

this just happened. needless to say, my no/low buy is miserably failing.... why do i keep finding things to buy? 






Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *NUXE Love From Paris Huile ProdigieuseÂ® / Multi Usage Dry Oil* 3 264 680 007 187 1 $45.00 Subtotal $55.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20) -$19.00 100 reward points -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$26.00* 
edit: i think i'm getting better at getting only things that i need/know i'll use though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

I have points that are getting ready to expire, so this happened:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 
*BODUMÂ® Yo-Yo Tea Set* *Color*

Black

K11239-01BLK 1 $10.00 
*100% Pure Lip &amp; Cheek Tint* *Shade*

Sugar Plum

1CCTSPS 1 $15.00 
*100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Lip Creamstick* *Scent*

Perfect Naked Berry

1CLPPNB 1 $15.00 Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Creamstick with $25+ 100% Pure Purchase, 100%PUREGIFT) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
The free Creamstick is a double-ended eye pencil (chocolate and champagne, and it looks like a shadow pencil).  I needed none of these things, but I was going to start losing points again, so I got a jump on that.  Now I have three months' worth of points plus $30 in gift cards, so I can hoard points until October, if I'm doing the math correctly!


----------



## cherilynn8 (Jan 27, 2014)

I used a all my points not long ago.. I bought something for a gift so I wouldn't lose point either.  I tend to do that because that way I have a gift out of the way and I don't have to pay for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like you got some nice things!!

cheri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boulderbon (Jan 30, 2014)

I had seriously changed my cart several times! I was really hoping for some benefit, but the ones I wanted were out of stock! This is what I settled on, and pretty happy!! 

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $62.99 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%, 21ANDCOUNTING, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$21.13 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$1.86* Quirky Metal Cordies   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$14.99  Ordered: *1*
$14.99  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Clarisonic Brush Heads   Brush Type

Deep Pore

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$25.00  Ordered: *1*
$25.00  BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bag   Color

Peach

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$9.00  Ordered: *1*
$9.00  Kikkerland Mustache Bag Clips   Style

Mustache

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$4.00  Ordered: *1*
$4.00


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone know how many gift card codes you can apply to one Birchbox order?


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know how many gift card codes you can apply to one Birchbox order?


I've applied 4 to my cart right now, I was surprised I could use that many in one order.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I've applied 4 to my cart right now, I was surprised I could use that many in one order. Â


 Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got a points/code order! I paid $22 out of pocket after 300 points and a 20% off code







Nice!


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 31, 2014)

Man... I have 300 points burning a hole in my pocket...someone talk me out of using them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Jus used 300 points &amp; my anniversary code to get the full size Mary Lou-Manizer, It's a 10 leave in, &amp; a pick two for FREE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm pretty proud of myself, I have saved over 300 points (which doesn't sound like much, but it is for me, I've never been able to save them, ha) and I'm trying to decide what exactly I want to save up for!

Possibly a Clarisonic, though there are many cute home things! Normally I spend them on a few different little things, but I have so much makeup, so much skincare, etc I should probably do something different!

I can't remember the last time they sent me an anniversary code...I can't even keep track of how long I've been a member...over two years, BUT there were a couple of breaks. 

The good news is, I haven't been tempted to spend them yet because there isn't really anything I need right now and nothing I'm lusting over...hope I can keep it up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 1, 2014)

> I'm pretty proud of myself, I have saved over 300 points (which doesn't sound like much, but it is for me, I've never been able to save them, ha) and I'm trying to decide what exactly I want to save up for! Possibly a Clarisonic, though there are many cute home things! Normally I spend them on a few different little things, but I have so much makeup, so much skincare, etc I should probably do something different! I can't remember the last time they sent me an anniversary code...I can't even keep track of how long I've been a member...over two years, BUT there were a couple of breaks.Â  The good news is, I haven't been tempted to spend them yet because there isn't really anything I need right now and nothing I'm lusting over...hope I can keep it up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!! I thought I was the only one tempted by home things!! I feel like the BB points would be nice to outfit my home with the little, fun things once I move &amp; get a big girl job after finishing grad school in August. I currently have 1300 saved up! If I were to get make up though I would get the Revealed palette. My boyfriend is also putting in a request that my points be used on Kusmi tea! We'll see what we'll end up with. Now, if only my ability to hoard points was the same as saving real life actual factual money...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh - knew I wouldn't hold out very long.  Kind of sad that the 25% off code expired, but 20% off is still good!  And now for a Birchbox no-buy.  I want to buy the Rosanna Alhambra jars &amp; tray for my mom for Christmas next year using as many points as I can save!

  Quantity Price Total 

 Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights Collection Shade

Baldwin Blues

1 $8.00 $8.00 

 IncocoÂ® Designer Collection Nail Polish Appliques Shade

Behind the Scenes

1 $9.00 $9.00 

 IncocoÂ® Designer Collection Nail Polish Appliques Shade

Venetian Lace

1 $9.00 $9.00 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 Jouer Sparkle &amp; Shine Holiday Cracker 1 $12.00 $12.00 

 Ahmad Tea Explore London Teabag Caddy 1 $9.00 $9.00 

 Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars Flavor

Salted Chocolate Crunch

1 $6.00 $6.00 

 Caldrea Stainless Sink Set Scent

Vanilla Quince Santal

1 $25.00 $25.00 Subtotal $88.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$25.60 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Standard) $0.00 


 600 reward points -$60.00 *Grand Total* *$2.40* 
 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered this with my points...



Sad panda. I've already emailed Birchbox, and I know they'll make it right. I'm just bummed




 Hope they replaced that order for you.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm currently lusting over the Besame Creme blush-- it's not something I need but it's so vintage and cute! I also really want some tea, but I'm waiting to see if they stock the new Juice Beauty Oil cleanser. I have a lot of points right now from reviews, three boxes, all the extra points, and referrals... yay!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot save my points long term for the life of me! This is my latest points haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh happy day -- I spent a grand total of $7.00 and got the following:

-Vastanti BrightenUp! ($34)
-Shea Terra African Black Soap ($8)
-Under Armour Gotta Have It Headband ($12)
-Best of Origins Skin Care GWP
-Mystery Sample Pack x2
-Birchbox Makeup Bag
-Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! Foundation ($36)
-Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare by Benefit Intro Kit ($12)

$100 worth of free awesomeness. I'll take it!!



This is why I ADORE birchbox!!
Awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EeLo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my order

*Coastal Scents Revealed Palette with 3 brushes*

*La Fresh Travel lite Makeup Remover Wipes*

*Pick 2 w/$35 order (has laura mercier lip glace in quartz which is beautiful and a Juara candlenut body creme sample which is small)*

Used 300 points and a 6 month 20% code.

Total for this was *$0.00!!!!!*

*Stoked *




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Once I saw the plus two packs were back in stock I placed 2 orders.

On my account I ordered:

Tweezerman Mini Slant Tweezer in Green Tea ($14.00)

Ruffian Matte Coat ($10.00)

Sumbody Exfoliating Bonbons Lavender, Milky Rich, and Coconut Cream ($13.50) - these had mixed reviews but I figured I'd tried them.  I think i will like them.

Caldrea Hand Soap in Mandarin Vetiver ($10.50)

and Mystery Sample Pack (free)

With $30 in points and 21% off everything cost only $7.92

On my boyfriend's mom account I ordered:

MCMC Fragrance Maine Perfume Oil ($45.00) - haven't smelled this but I think I would like it from the description. Also I have the roll on of Phoenix and love it!

Mystery Sample Pack (free)

with 400 points and a 20% off code this cost $0.00!





Nice haul!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2014)

Just bought hubby's Valentine's Day gift!  He's the perfect combo of super-manly (hunts deer, loves bacon, etc) and metro (loves home decor and keeps stealing my moisturizer, lol), so I hope he loves it!  (And yes, I got a WOMAN'S Pick Two and the BB Diamond Case as free gifts for me because I deserve it for being a great bargain hunter!)  I reactivated an old sub, and cancelled/restarted my main sub when there was the 200 point glitch for the US Weekly code.  Which means I had $20 in points on my main account and 2 $10 gift cards from the secondary account I gifted to my main account.  Sometimes I'm so amazing I scare myself   






Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal     $51.00 $51.00 Shipping &amp; Handling   $0 $0.00 Discount (Free Cosmetic Case with $35+ Purchase, BBDIAMONDCASE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)   -$10.00 -$10.00 200 reward points      -$20.00 -$20.00 Gift Card (*redacted*)   -$10.00 -$10.00 Gift Card (*redacted*)     -$10.00 -$10.00 *Grand Total                     $1.00* *$1.00* imm Living Hunter's Den Tray - Bear   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$35.00  Ordered: *1*
$35.00  Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars   Flavor

Maple Bacon

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$6.00  Ordered: *1*
$6.00  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00


----------



## jocedun (Feb 1, 2014)

The USWEEKLY points glitch totally enabled me to buy some of the items I've been lusting after (and a lip balm for good measure). What a deal!

  Quantity Price Total 

 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle 1 $21.95 $21.95 

 Yes Toâ„¢ Pomegranate SPF 15 Naturally Smooth Lip Balm 1 $2.99 $2.99 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser 1 $21.50 $21.50 Subtotal $56.44 Discount (Free EVOLVh Leave-in Conditioner Travel-Size with $25+ Purchase, EVOLVH, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Standard) $0.00 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (--) -$10.00 Gift Card (--) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$6.44*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty proud of myself, I have saved over 300 points (which doesn't sound like much, but it is for me, I've never been able to save them, ha) and I'm trying to decide what exactly I want to save up for!

Possibly a Clarisonic, though there are many cute home things! Normally I spend them on a few different little things, but I have so much makeup, so much skincare, etc I should probably do something different!

I can't remember the last time they sent me an anniversary code...I can't even keep track of how long I've been a member...over two years, BUT there were a couple of breaks. 

The good news is, I haven't been tempted to spend them yet because there isn't really anything I need right now and nothing I'm lusting over...hope I can keep it up!





Yay!! I thought I was the only one tempted by home things!! I feel like the BB points would be nice to outfit my home with the little, fun things once I move &amp; get a big girl job after finishing grad school in August. I currently have 1300 saved up! If I were to get make up though I would get the Revealed palette. My boyfriend is also putting in a request that my points be used on Kusmi tea! We'll see what we'll end up with. Now, if only my ability to hoard points was the same as saving real life actual factual money... 
RIGHT? I am terrible at saving money. But, it doesn't help that I don't have much to save, as my pay is ridiculously low (the joy of working for a facility funded only by Medicaid...sigh...)

I love home things! When I have a little extra money to spend, I don't blink an eye at picking up makeup or something like that, but I never splurge on cute little home things for some reason, even though they make me so happy! This year, I'm trying to direct my spending in other directions...home decor (my apartment could use it) and CLOTHES (my wardrobe is embarrassing...I have like, 2 pairs of jeans, maybe 5 "regular" shirts (none of which I really like), and a couple of dresses that haven't worn out yet...dangers of living in scrubs and pajamas)...so when I actually so out in the world, I have all the makeup I need to make my face look awesome, cute necklaces, hats, scarves...and absolutely nothing to wear. RIDICULOUS. haha.


----------



## saku (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
RIGHT? I am terrible at saving money. But, it doesn't help that I don't have much to save, as my pay is ridiculously low (the joy of working for a facility funded only by Medicaid...sigh...)

I love home things! When I have a little extra money to spend, I don't blink an eye at picking up makeup or something like that, but I never splurge on cute little home things for some reason, even though they make me so happy! This year, I'm trying to direct my spending in other directions...home decor (my apartment could use it) and *CLOTHES (my wardrobe is embarrassing...I have like, 2 pairs of jeans, maybe 5 "regular" shirts (none of which I really like), and a couple of dresses that haven't worn out yet...dangers of living in scrubs and pajamas)...so when I actually so out in the world, I have all the makeup I need to make my face look awesome, cute necklaces, hats, scarves...and absolutely nothing to wear. RIDICULOUS. haha. *

this is me! i have more pajamas than jeans LOL


----------



## JC327 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Jus used 300 points &amp; my anniversary code to get the full size Mary Lou-Manizer, It's a 10 leave in, &amp; a pick two for FREE.




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty proud of myself, I have saved over 300 points (which doesn't sound like much, but it is for me, I've never been able to save them, ha) and I'm trying to decide what exactly I want to save up for!

Possibly a Clarisonic, though there are many cute home things! Normally I spend them on a few different little things, but I have so much makeup, so much skincare, etc I should probably do something different!

I can't remember the last time they sent me an anniversary code...I can't even keep track of how long I've been a member...over two years, BUT there were a couple of breaks. 

The good news is, I haven't been tempted to spend them yet because there isn't really anything I need right now and nothing I'm lusting over...hope I can keep it up!





Yay!! I thought I was the only one tempted by home things!! I feel like the BB points would be nice to outfit my home with the little, fun things once I move &amp; get a big girl job after finishing grad school in August. I currently have 1300 saved up! If I were to get make up though I would get the Revealed palette. My boyfriend is also putting in a request that my points be used on Kusmi tea! We'll see what we'll end up with. Now, if only my ability to hoard points was the same as saving real life actual factual money... Wow that's a lot of points. The most I had was 1000 and I used them to gift myself a 1 year gift sub.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just bought hubby's Valentine's Day gift!  He's the perfect combo of super-manly (hunts deer, loves bacon, etc) and metro (loves home decor and keeps stealing my moisturizer, lol), so I hope he loves it!  (And yes, I got a WOMAN'S Pick Two and the BB Diamond Case as free gifts for me because I deserve it for being a great bargain hunter!)  I reactivated an old sub, and cancelled/restarted my main sub when there was the 200 point glitch for the US Weekly code.  Which means I had $20 in points on my main account and 2 $10 gift cards from the secondary account I gifted to my main account.  Sometimes I'm so amazing I scare myself   





Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal     $51.00 $51.00 Shipping &amp; Handling   $0 $0.00 Discount (Free Cosmetic Case with $35+ Purchase, BBDIAMONDCASE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)   -$10.00 -$10.00 200 reward points      -$20.00 -$20.00 Gift Card (*redacted*)   -$10.00 -$10.00 Gift Card (*redacted*)     -$10.00 -$10.00 *Grand Total                     $1.00* *$1.00* imm Living Hunter's Den Tray - Bear   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$35.00 Ordered: *1*
$35.00 Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars   Flavor

Maple Bacon

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$6.00 Ordered: *1*
$6.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
$10.00 
That's awesome! I completely missed that glitch, when was it?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The USWEEKLY points glitch totally enabled me to buy some of the items I've been lusting after (and a lip balm for good measure). What a deal!

  Quantity Price Total 

 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle 1 $21.95 $21.95 

 Yes Toâ„¢ Pomegranate SPF 15 Naturally Smooth Lip Balm 1 $2.99 $2.99 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 1 $10.00 $10.00 

 Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser 1 $21.50 $21.50 Subtotal $56.44 Discount (Free EVOLVh Leave-in Conditioner Travel-Size with $25+ Purchase, EVOLVH, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Standard) $0.00 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (--) -$10.00 Gift Card (--) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$6.44* 
Nice!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone else get the 6 month Men's anniversary code and not able to get it to work? Waiting to hear back from Birchbox.


----------



## lacylei (Feb 2, 2014)

I spent my points to gift a subscription to one of the teachers that works for me. She also happens to be my childs teacher. I thought she would like it but when I saw the Feb collaboration box I had to spring for 6 months for her. lol i told her it was all her Teacher gifts for any holidays for the next six months. This seems like a cute idea for any teacher though start them off with a 3 month then add to it or something at each holiday? So they can keep getting them. What do yall think?


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lacylei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I spent my points to gift a subscription to one of the teachers that works for me. She also happens to be my childs teacher. I thought she would like it but when I saw the Feb collaboration box I had to spring for 6 months for her. lol i told her it was all her Teacher gifts for any holidays for the next six months. This seems like a cute idea for any teacher though start them off with a 3 month then add to it or something at each holiday? So they can keep getting them. What do yall think?
I would be very appreciative.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that I'm a teacher...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's awesome! I completely missed that glitch, when was it?

A few days ago, I think.  It was posted about in the Birchbox Feb 2014 thread.  Someone noticed that all new subs were getting 200 points instead of 100 with the US Weekly code.  Then someone else noticed that if you cancelled your current sub, then immediately signed back up with the US Weekly code, you could also get 200 points.  BB hasn't corrected any point balances yet that we know of.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's awesome! I completely missed that glitch, when was it?

A few days ago, I think.  It was posted about in the Birchbox Feb 2014 thread.  Someone noticed that all new subs were getting 200 points instead of 100 with the US Weekly code.  Then someone else noticed that if you cancelled your current sub, then immediately signed back up with the US Weekly code, you could also get 200 points.  BB hasn't corrected any point balances yet that we know of.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 3, 2014)

Just purchased the hubby's Valentine's Day gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He works outside sometimes and can be on his feet a lot for work, so I thought the muscle rub and the SPF stick would be handy. He also has to dress up for business meetings last second so the shoe wipes and body spray will come in handy too. We tried the Chuao chocolates before and loved them all so he'll love getting these again! Looking forward to the Men's Mystery Pack for him and of course the pretty Chamak Bangle for moi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*LA FRESHÂ® Travel LiteÂ® Shoe Shine Wipes* *Size*

3 packets

F1077B3 1 $2.49 *Lucky Tiger Head to Tail Muscle Rub* 00240 1 $12.00 
*C.O. Bigelow Barber Deodorizing Body Spray* *Scent*

Elixir Black

20560552 1 $10.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Raw Materials Mini Face Stick SPF 30* 896664001152 1 $5.00 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 Subtotal $49.44 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bangle with $35+ Purchase, CHAMAKBANGLE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$9.44 *Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## jocedun (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just purchased the hubby's Valentine's Day gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He works outside sometimes and can be on his feet a lot for work, so I thought the muscle rub and the SPF stick would be handy. He also has to dress up for business meetings last second so the shoe wipes and body spray will come in handy too. We tried the Chuao chocolates before and loved them all so he'll love getting these again! Looking forward to the Men's Mystery Pack for him and of course the pretty Chamak Bangle for moi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*LA FRESHÂ® Travel LiteÂ® Shoe Shine Wipes* *Size*

3 packets

F1077B3 1 $2.49 *Lucky Tiger Head to Tail Muscle Rub* 00240 1 $12.00 
*C.O. Bigelow Barber Deodorizing Body Spray* *Scent*

Elixir Black

20560552 1 $10.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Raw Materials Mini Face Stick SPF 30* 896664001152 1 $5.00 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 Subtotal $49.44 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bangle with $35+ Purchase, CHAMAKBANGLE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$9.44 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
OMG that muscle rub! What a great gift idea. Totally bookmarking that for my next boyfriend's next gift.


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 7, 2014)

I couldn't wait...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm obsessed with 100% Pure right now. I had 300 points and I got: 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream $19.00 100% Pure Lip &amp; Cheek Tint Shade: Peach Glow $15.00 (and a GWP 100% Pure Dual-Ended Creamstick in Chocolate/Champagne for orders over $25 of 100% Pure products.) Subtotal $34.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 300 reward points -$30.00 Grand Total $4.00


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 8, 2014)

I finally finished off my Chella eyebrow pencil, and needed a replacement. I opted for the Sumita, and I am in LOOOOOOVE. It is the best eyebrow pencil I have ever tried. The medium shade "Imlee" is perfect for my brows which are dark brown (my hair is dyed a reddish brown right now, so I wanted to play down how dark my natural brows are). The product itself is more powdery and less waxy, which is also something I'm a fan off -- I find that waxier pencils tend to make my brows look harsh and overdone, even if the shade is a good match. And it's super cheap -- $11, that's drugstore prices! I'm tempted to blow all my points just to stock up.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't wait...





I'm obsessed with 100% Pure right now. I had 300 points and I got:

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream $19.00
100% Pure Lip &amp; Cheek Tint Shade: Peach Glow $15.00
(and a GWP 100% Pure Dual-Ended Creamstick in Chocolate/Champagne for orders over $25 of 100% Pure products.)

Subtotal $34.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
300 reward points -$30.00
Grand Total $4.00
Nice! Have you tried their body creams yet? OMG. I looooooove them!! BB may have sent stupid ketchup packets but dang, those got me hooked! I also tried a sample of the eye cream &amp; it smells great!


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 8, 2014)

> Nice! Have you tried their body creams yet? OMG. I looooooove them!! BB may have sent stupid ketchup packets but dang, those got me hooked! I also tried a sample of the eye cream &amp; it smells great!


 No, so far I have only tried out their nail polishes. They sent me some to review for my blog, and I loved them, got obsessed with the brand, became an affiliate, but my blog is pretty small so I don't want to be greedy and ask for more and more stuff haha. So I thought I would sample these this way. I'm hoping if I keep writing posts about them they will eventually decide to send me more stuff hahahaha.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, so far I have only tried out their nail polishes. They sent me some to review for my blog, and I loved them, got obsessed with the brand, became an affiliate, but my blog is pretty small so I don't want to be greedy and ask for more and more stuff haha. So I thought I would sample these this way. I'm hoping if I keep writing posts about them they will eventually decide to send me more stuff hahahaha.




Wow! Thats awesome, and I'm totally jealous. Their body creams are amazing. I've tried Honey Almond, Coconut, and Vanilla. They smell so so so so good and feel very nice!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

i had to do it! i still have ~900 points left.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2014)

Oops...double post


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2014)

> i had to do it! i still have ~900 points left.


 I just got that tea yesterday.I am really pleased with it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

> I just got that tea yesterday.I am really pleased with it.


 My boyfriend and I love Kusmi. We feel sooo classy drinking it lol


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 9, 2014)

> Wow! Thats awesome, and I'm totally jealous. Their body creams are amazing. I've tried Honey Almond, Coconut, and Vanilla. They smell so so so so good and feel very nice!Â


 I was tempted to try some creams and lotions Birchbox had, but I have a ton of creams and lotions right now. (Not that I don't have a ton of makeup too, haha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally finished off my Chella eyebrow pencil, and needed a replacement. I opted for the Sumita, and I am in LOOOOOOVE. It is the best eyebrow pencil I have ever tried. The medium shade "Imlee" is perfect for my brows which are dark brown (my hair is dyed a reddish brown right now, so I wanted to play down how dark my natural brows are). The product itself is more powdery and less waxy, which is also something I'm a fan off -- I find that waxier pencils tend to make my brows look harsh and overdone, even if the shade is a good match. And it's super cheap -- $11, that's drugstore prices! I'm tempted to blow all my points just to stock up.


YES! This! Sumita was the first eyebrow pencil I'd ever used... bought it on a whim from BB. Then I got the chella and started using it -- went back to Sumita after a few days... it just didn't compare!


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, so far I have only tried out their nail polishes. They sent me some to review for my blog, and I loved them, got obsessed with the brand, became an affiliate, but my blog is pretty small so I don't want to be greedy and ask for more and more stuff haha. So I thought I would sample these this way. I'm hoping if I keep writing posts about them they will eventually decide to send me more stuff hahahaha.





Oh, I just checked out your blog to read your 100% Pure nail polish reviews. I got an email about their new colors and was curious about them...they have a lot of nice neutral shades, but I didn't know anything about the formula.  Glad to hear you love them, and they look great on your nails!  I think I'll try them now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So far I have only tried their body butter and mascara, but I liked both!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 15, 2014)

I got... OPI sheer tint - teal OPI - Alpine Snow Harney and Sons tea - Paris bombas socks - pink Bombas socks - blue Chuao - potato chip Women's pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubbalou33 (Feb 15, 2014)

A



> I got... OPI sheer tint - teal OPI - Alpine Snow Harney and Sons tea - Paris bombas socks - pink Bombas socks - blue Chuao - potato chip Women's pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just purchased the hubby's Valentine's Day gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He works outside sometimes and can be on his feet a lot for work, so I thought the muscle rub and the SPF stick would be handy. He also has to dress up for business meetings last second so the shoe wipes and body spray will come in handy too. We tried the Chuao chocolates before and loved them all so he'll love getting these again! Looking forward to the Men's Mystery Pack for him and of course the pretty Chamak Bangle for moi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*LA FRESHÂ® Travel LiteÂ® Shoe Shine Wipes* *Size*

3 packets

F1077B3 1 $2.49 *Lucky Tiger Head to Tail Muscle Rub* 00240 1 $12.00 
*C.O. Bigelow Barber Deodorizing Body Spray* *Scent*

Elixir Black

20560552 1 $10.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Raw Materials Mini Face Stick SPF 30* 896664001152 1 $5.00 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 Subtotal $49.44 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bangle with $35+ Purchase, CHAMAKBANGLE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$9.44 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't wait...





I'm obsessed with 100% Pure right now. I had 300 points and I got:

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream $19.00
100% Pure Lip &amp; Cheek Tint Shade: Peach Glow $15.00
(and a GWP 100% Pure Dual-Ended Creamstick in Chocolate/Champagne for orders over $25 of 100% Pure products.)

Subtotal $34.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
300 reward points -$30.00
Grand Total $4.00
Nice!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 15, 2014)

I have 200 points and my 3 month 20% off code...not sure if I want the revealed palette or not...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 15, 2014)

> I have 200 points and my 3 month 20% off code...not sure if I want the revealed palette or not...


 Do it! I love mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 200 points and my 3 month 20% off code...not sure if I want the revealed palette or not...
I love it and I'm not even huge on neutrals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just purchased the hubby's Valentine's Day gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He works outside sometimes and can be on his feet a lot for work, so I thought the muscle rub and the SPF stick would be handy. He also has to dress up for business meetings last second so the shoe wipes and body spray will come in handy too. We tried the Chuao chocolates before and loved them all so he'll love getting these again! Looking forward to the Men's Mystery Pack for him and of course the pretty Chamak Bangle for moi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*LA FRESHÂ® Travel LiteÂ® Shoe Shine Wipes* *Size*

3 packets

F1077B3 1 $2.49 *Lucky Tiger Head to Tail Muscle Rub* 00240 1 $12.00 
*C.O. Bigelow Barber Deodorizing Body Spray* *Scent*

Elixir Black

20560552 1 $10.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Raw Materials Mini Face Stick SPF 30* 896664001152 1 $5.00 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 Subtotal $49.44 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bangle with $35+ Purchase, CHAMAKBANGLE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$9.44 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
Nice haul!

He loved it all thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 16, 2014)

Just made the mother load purchase (for me) with the 1000 pts I've been hoarding.  Mix of things I've sampled &amp; loved (hot mama, Liz Earle), things I coveted in other people's boxes/MUT posts (revealed palette), &amp; things I need/am looking forward to trying (Ojon tamer for my fly-away bangs, new under eye concealer).  And of course a mystery pack!

I was able to use the 2YEARLOVE code they sent me on Jan 15 even though it said it would only be good for two weeks.  My dissertation is due on Thursday, so this is like a little congratulations celebration box to myself, since it will probably come either after I am done or (possibly??) even on Thursday!!  Either way I'm not opening the box til I finish that sucker.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I got...
OPI sheer tint - teal
OPI - Alpine Snow
Harney and Sons tea - Paris
bombas socks - pink
Bombas socks - blue
Chuao - potato chip
Women's pick 2











Great haul!  I love everything that you picked out!


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just made the mother load purchase (for me) with the 1000 pts I've been hoarding.  Mix of things I've sampled &amp; loved (hot mama, Liz Earle), things I coveted in other people's boxes/MUT posts (revealed palette), &amp; things I need/am looking forward to trying (Ojon tamer for my fly-away bangs, new under eye concealer).  And of course a mystery pack!

I was able to use the 2YEARLOVE code they sent me on Jan 15 even though it said it would only be good for two weeks.  My dissertation is due on Thursday, so this is like a little congratulations celebration box to myself, since it will probably come either after I am done or (possibly??) even on Thursday!!  Either way I'm not opening the box til I finish that sucker.

Awesome!!  I have almost 800 points, and I should have just over 1000 by the time my 25th month discount comes...I'm already planning the awesome stuff I will get.  Great haul!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just made the mother load purchase (for me) with the 1000 pts I've been hoarding.  Mix of things I've sampled &amp; loved (hot mama, Liz Earle), things I coveted in other people's boxes/MUT posts (revealed palette), &amp; things I need/am looking forward to trying (Ojon tamer for my fly-away bangs, new under eye concealer).  And of course a mystery pack!

I was able to use the 2YEARLOVE code they sent me on Jan 15 even though it said it would only be good for two weeks.  My dissertation is due on Thursday, so this is like a little congratulations celebration box to myself, since it will probably come either after I am done or (possibly??) even on Thursday!!  Either way I'm not opening the box til I finish that sucker.
Wow!



  Amazing order, I can never save up that many points.  Congrats on your dissertation as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



i had to do it! i still have ~900 points left.
Nice haul and wow so much points!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I got...
OPI sheer tint - teal
OPI - Alpine Snow
Harney and Sons tea - Paris
bombas socks - pink
Bombas socks - blue
Chuao - potato chip
Women's pick 2












Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just purchased the hubby's Valentine's Day gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He works outside sometimes and can be on his feet a lot for work, so I thought the muscle rub and the SPF stick would be handy. He also has to dress up for business meetings last second so the shoe wipes and body spray will come in handy too. We tried the Chuao chocolates before and loved them all so he'll love getting these again! Looking forward to the Men's Mystery Pack for him and of course the pretty Chamak Bangle for moi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*LA FRESHÂ® Travel LiteÂ® Shoe Shine Wipes* *Size*

3 packets

F1077B3 1 $2.49 *Lucky Tiger Head to Tail Muscle Rub* 00240 1 $12.00 
*C.O. Bigelow Barber Deodorizing Body Spray* *Scent*

Elixir Black

20560552 1 $10.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Raw Materials Mini Face Stick SPF 30* 896664001152 1 $5.00 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 Subtotal $49.44 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bangle with $35+ Purchase, CHAMAKBANGLE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$9.44 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
Nice haul!

He loved it all thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Might have to get that muscle rub for the hubby.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just made the mother load purchase (for me) with the 1000 pts I've been hoarding.  Mix of things I've sampled &amp; loved (hot mama, Liz Earle), things I coveted in other people's boxes/MUT posts (revealed palette), &amp; things I need/am looking forward to trying (Ojon tamer for my fly-away bangs, new under eye concealer).  And of course a mystery pack!

I was able to use the 2YEARLOVE code they sent me on Jan 15 even though it said it would only be good for two weeks.  My dissertation is due on Thursday, so this is like a little congratulations celebration box to myself, since it will probably come either after I am done or (possibly??) even on Thursday!!  Either way I'm not opening the box til I finish that sucker.
Awesome haul &amp; congrats!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like the Revealed palette is on sale on the CS website for $12.97, I realize the BB version comes with 3 brushes, but that really doesn't make me want to pay twice as much, plus I got a bunch of brushes from CS during their BF sale and I have points to use through them!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 17, 2014)

I am thinking I am going to get the Ruby Wing Color changing nail polish and the benefit fake up. Too bad that puts the order just under $35, I am looking for a little something to bump it over in order to get the mystery pack samples. Does anyone know if BB sends out promo codes for your birthday month? Mines next month, and then I'd have 300 points instead of over 200.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking I am going to get the Ruby Wing Color changing nail polish and the benefit fake up. Too bad that puts the order just under $35, I am looking for a little something to bump it over in order to get the mystery pack samples. Does anyone know if BB sends out promo codes for your birthday month? Mines next month, and then I'd have 300 points instead of over 200.
Nope.  Nothing for your birthday.  Just various anniversary months that may or may not make sense in the realm of significant numbers in the world (there were 6/9/13/16/a few others that *did* correspond to what we would consider milestone birthdays -- and then I just got one for my 34th month).


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i
Nope.  Nothing for your birthday.  Just various anniversary months that may or may not make sense in the realm of significant numbers in the world (there were 6/9/13/16/a few others that *did* correspond to what we would consider milestone birthdays -- and then I just got one for my 34th month).
Thanks, 

Well my 3 month code isn't working, it was emailed to me and it says 20% off $25 off full size products WTH!

 ​ Shopping Cart 
Promo code "3MONTH20" is not valid.

  Quantity Price Total 

 Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish Color

Ride 'Em Cowgirl

Remove   $10.00 $10.00 

 Benefit Fakeup Shade

Light

Remove   $24.00 $24.00 

 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) Remove   $10.00 $10.00 

 Quirky Stem Remove   $6.99 $6.99 Subtotal $50.99 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 *Grand Total* 
*$40.99*


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh ha ha, I forgot the S, all is well!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 17, 2014)

> Thanks,Â  Well my 3 month code isn't working, it was emailed to me and it says 20% off $25 off full size products WTH! Â
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 Same thing happened to me this month with a BB Man promo. I ended up rushing to use it on the last day and their office was already closed, so I couldn't call them. Instead, I emailed them and asked them to credit my account for the discount. They have done this for me in the past with other promo codes so I am hoping they will honor the discount this time. So weird how they don't work online sometimes!


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like the Revealed palette is on sale on the CS website for $12.97, I realize the BB version comes with 3 brushes, but that really doesn't make me want to pay twice as much, plus I got a bunch of brushes from CS during their BF sale and I have points to use through them!
That really really sucks as I just spent all my points on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That really really sucks as I just spent all my points on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Aw that stinks, I got it from CS for just over $15 with shipping since I decided it was worth using my CS points on.


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw that stinks, I got it from CS for just over $15 with shipping since I decided it was worth using my CS points on.
So how much was shipping to be clear? I may just cancel my birch box order tomorrow.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw that stinks, I got it from CS for just over $15 with shipping since I decided it was worth using my CS points on.
So how much was shipping to be clear? I may just cancel my birch box order tomorrow.

The cheapest shipping is around $7-8


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I am glad I waited this is what I ended up getting: 

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $62.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$20.40 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$21.60* Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish [SIZE=inherit]Color[/SIZE] Ride 'Em Cowgirl

$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Benefit Fakeup [SIZE=inherit]Shade[/SIZE] Light

$24.00  Ordered: *1*
$24.00  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds $18.00  Ordered: *1*
$18.00


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 18, 2014)

Ugh, that did not work! But it was $62.00 and after my 20% code and 200 points I paid $21.00


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am glad I waited this is what I ended up getting: 

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $62.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$20.40 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$21.60* Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish [SIZE=inherit]Color[/SIZE] Ride 'Em Cowgirl

$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Benefit Fakeup [SIZE=inherit]Shade[/SIZE] Light

$24.00  Ordered: *1*
$24.00  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds $18.00  Ordered: *1*
$18.00  
what is ?

Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds $18.00  Ordered: *1*
$18.00


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 18, 2014)

[@]nikkimouse[/@] I think it's this: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/25-and-under-1/lte-birchbox-finds


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@nikkimouse

I think it's this:
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/25-and-under-1/lte-birchbox-finds

that is super awesome and i need it now   there goes my 300 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 18, 2014)

Bam ordered!!!!

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $51.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$18.30 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (BBXVSIEGL6EE8XBB) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$3.20* Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$18.00  Ordered: *1*
$18.00  Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas   Flavor

Strawberry Sensation

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$3.50  Ordered: *1*
$3.50  BODUMÂ® Yo-Yo Tea Set   Color

Red

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish   Color

Ride 'Em Cowgirl

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  51.50 before discounts and points!  3.20 out of pocket!!!! yay points


----------



## inlustro (Feb 18, 2014)

I did some shopping!

EDITED: Ahhhh I can't get the alignment to work.

EDITED AGAIN: Ok I had to mess with the cell properties to get pricing info to fit.

*Secondary Account:*

Product Name Price Qty   Subtotal $27.94 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (9-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20) -$5.59 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.35* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle $21.95      Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumbers Facial Towelettes $5.99      *Main Account:*

Product Name Price Qty   Subtotal $72.90 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%, 21ANDCOUNTING, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$23.21 Tax $0.00 500 reward points -$49.69 *Grand Total* *$0.00* theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One $20.00      Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser $32.95      Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00      Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod $9.95      Opted not to get a mystery pack with my first order, since I only had 200 points to work with and I didn't want to end up paying for one (or even part of one). I think I may be ready to close out my 2nd account.

Almost everything was stuff I've sampled before, the blush, the suki, the beauty protector. For so little out of pocket! And I still have 400+ points on my main account! I kept adding and removing stuff from my cart, but nothing really jumped out; so I'll just bank it until my 25 month code which is just a few months away. I'll do my spring restock with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 18, 2014)

I know that some people are disappointed that the LE bb contains drug store items, but I looked over the super woman box and would MUCH rather be getting the bb Finds box. Plus it's a great price, which is pretty much free with my 3 month discount. The precious metals box was WAY over my price point.  Also, I am excited to get the Ruby Wing color change nail polish and benefit fakeup. I really wish those items were in my box, but oh well. This order is making up for a box this month that for me that was less than desirable. It really goes to show one person's dream box is another's worst box.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm super confused -- apparently the CR eyeliner is on backorder (of course it flipping is, of COURSE), but BB never notified me. I only noticed because I was checking my points balance, and they credited me 100 points as a "sorry", and then 73 points for the product itself -- which is confusing, since the CR eyeliner is $18, not $7.30. With the 20% code I used, it comes to $14.40. I used 300 points on the order, paying a total of $16.40 cash. I don't have any refund from BB showing on my bank account.

Just trying to figure out their bizarre-o math skills. Should I expect a credit of $7.10 back on my CC at some point? Should I email them now, or wait?


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 18, 2014)

> I'm super confused -- apparently the CR eyeliner is on backorder (of course it flipping is, of COURSE), but BB never notified me. I only noticed because I was checking my points balance, and they credited me 100 points as a "sorry", and then 73 points for the product itself -- which is confusing, since the CR eyeliner is $18, not $7.30. With the 20% code I used, it comes to $14.40. I used 300 points on the order, paying a total of $16.40 cash. I don't have any refund from BB showing on my bank account. Just trying to figure out their bizarre-o math skills. Should I expect a credit of $7.10 back on my CC at some point? Should I email them now, or wait?


 You should be getting a credit on your CC, but probably not exactly $7.10 since the points refund would also take into account the points you earned from the cash spent on the order. You may want to email them to find out exactly how much you're expecting or have them explain it to you.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 18, 2014)

So I decided to purchase the limited edition box mostly because I felt like I missed out on the CEW (or whatever) box. I really want the face mask but I'm also excited about the lip gloss, nail polish and hair oil. I'm not sure about the mascara and eyeshadow thing. I have sensitive eyes but I'll try them. I also got OPI Alpine Snow and a tocca hand cream in Giulietta. Oh and of course a pick two. Total was $45, after discount (used 16 instead of 21) and 300 points, it was free!!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm super confused -- apparently the CR eyeliner is on backorder (of course it flipping is, of COURSE), but BB never notified me. I only noticed because I was checking my points balance, and they credited me 100 points as a "sorry", and then 73 points for the product itself -- which is confusing, since the CR eyeliner is $18, not $7.30. With the 20% code I used, it comes to $14.40. I used 300 points on the order, paying a total of $16.40 cash. I don't have any refund from BB showing on my bank account.

Just trying to figure out their bizarre-o math skills. Should I expect a credit of $7.10 back on my CC at some point? Should I email them now, or wait?

You should be getting a credit on your CC, but probably not exactly $7.10 since the points refund would also take into account the points you earned from the cash spent on the order. You may want to email them to find out exactly how much you're expecting or have them explain it to you. 

You will be refunded something between $3-4, because they don't round up points I am not sure exactly how much it'll be


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 18, 2014)

That seems like a pretty bad system, no? If the item value is $14.40 after the code, and they "refunded" me $7.30 worth of points, then why would they only refund me $4? That means they are shorting me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I decided to purchase the limited edition box mostly because I felt like I missed out on the CEW (or whatever) box. I really want the face mask but I'm also excited about the lip gloss, nail polish and hair oil. I'm not sure about the mascara and eyeshadow thing. I have sensitive eyes but I'll try them. I also got OPI Alpine Snow and a tocca hand cream in Giulietta. Oh and of course a pick two. Total was $45, after discount (used 16 instead of 21) and 300 points, it was free!!
Is the Pick Two available right now? I don't see it as an option anywhere, just the regular mystery sample pack. I'm contemplating an order with a 3 month code, a mystery pack, which will get me enough points to order something else.


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 19, 2014)

> That seems like a pretty bad system, no? If the item value is $14.40 after the code, and they "refunded" me $7.30 worth of points, then why would they only refund me $4? That means they are shorting me.Â


 I think it will be more like $6-7. Just as an example, say they refund you $6.40 in cash. They would then owe you $8 in points (80 points). But they would need to subtract the 6 points you had earned from the $6.40 they are refunding you, so that would be 74 points (or $7.40). That makes sense, right? I am going to bed right after this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit - spelling


----------



## gemstone (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That seems like a pretty bad system, no? If the item value is $14.40 after the code, and they "refunded" me $7.30 worth of points, then why would they only refund me $4? That means they are shorting me. 
sorry, my math was wrong you'll get more than that but it'll be a little bit less than the $7.10 or whatever, as @easybreezy pointed out, you got points for the cash you spent initially.  instead of taking back the points they gave you on the money you spent and then refunding you the points you used as separate actions, they just do it all at once.  You end up with the same points, in the end. 

I forgot that you only get 1 point per dollar spent


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the Pick Two available right now? I don't see it as an option anywhere, just the regular mystery sample pack. I'm contemplating an order with a 3 month code, a mystery pack, which will get me enough points to order something else.
No, it's still the mystery pick 2. Do they not call them that anymore? Hahaha. It's definitely the regular mystery one.


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That seems like a pretty bad system, no? If the item value is $14.40 after the code, and they "refunded" me $7.30 worth of points, then why would they only refund me $4? That means they are shorting me. 

I fought them on this a while back.  They actually shorted me like $20 on an order, I had to send like 6 or 7 emails for them to understand that their math is wrong.  Their refund system when you pay with cash and points is totally out of whack.  In the future I would try to pay with all points or all cash to avoid any issues.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2014)

> I fought them on this a while back. Â They actually shorted me like $20 on an order, I had to send like 6 or 7 emails for them to understand that their math is wrong. Â Their refund system when you pay with cash and points is totally out of whack.* Â In the future I would try to pay with all points or all cash to avoid any issues. Â *


 Yup. I refuse to pay cash *and* points because their system is bizarro. I had two orders with exactly the same dollar and point amounts used as well as the same amount theoretically refunded for out of stock items, and the actual amounts refunded were wildly different. I think one of them ended up inexplicably *losing* points. I don't think they ever really fixed it. Lesson learned: Never pay one penny out of pocket if you're using points.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 19, 2014)

So I just received the Paula's choice vitamin serum I ordered from birchbox over a week ago, and it looks like the seal wasn't glued on completely because some of the product was leaking from the top and some had crystallized. It doesn't look like too much was lost, maybe a few days' worth and it's all still clear. Is this normal?


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 20, 2014)

I just got my huge points/anniversary code haul!!! I used the two year code and 1000 pts, and paid nothing out of pocket. I'm so in love!! Already tried the fake-up &amp; ojon tamer, and I am a fan of both! The pick-two was a great one - ayres body butter &amp; the lait cream, which I've sampled and like to put on my driest spots like my elbows and cuticles, so it lasts forever. So so happy with this order!


----------



## page5 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just got my huge points/anniversary code haul!!! I used the two year code and 1000 pts, and paid nothing out of pocket.

I'm so in love!! Already tried the fake-up &amp; ojon tamer, and I am a fan of both! The pick-two was a great one - ayres body butter &amp; the lait cream, which I've sampled and like to put on my driest spots like my elbows and cuticles, so it lasts forever.

So so happy with this order!

That's a great haul - enjoy!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just got my huge points/anniversary code haul!!! I used the two year code and 1000 pts, and paid nothing out of pocket.

I'm so in love!! Already tried the fake-up &amp; ojon tamer, and I am a fan of both! The pick-two was a great one - ayres body butter &amp; the lait cream, which I've sampled and like to put on my driest spots like my elbows and cuticles, so it lasts forever.

So so happy with this order!
That looks great! What are those brushes?


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That looks great! What are those brushes?
They're coastal scents - they came with the revealed palette!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 21, 2014)

Caved and placed an order with the anniversary code glitch, used my 6 month code from two months ago!

Have been dying to try the erase paste since a gf recently was raving about her's. Last time I ordered benefit's Boi-ing and I wasn't impressed... big hopes this time! and excited for the eyeliner! Women's pick two was OOS, so I settled for a men's, last time I did that I got TWO cologne samples and my DH didn't care for either.. crossing my finger's for a good one!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Caved and placed an order with the anniversary code glitch, used my 6 month code from two months ago!

Have been dying to try the erase paste since a gf recently was raving about her's. Last time I ordered benefit's Boi-ing and I wasn't impressed... big hopes this time! and excited for the eyeliner! Women's pick two was OOS, so I settled for a men's, last time I did that I got TWO cologne samples and my DH didn't care for either.. crossing my finger's for a good one!




I have almost bought the Spornette Little Wonder like 3 or 4 times.  Would like to hear what you think of it once you get it.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 21, 2014)

> I have almost bought the Spornette Little Wonder like 3 or 4 times.Â  Would like to hear what you think of it once you get it.Â


 Me to!! That's actually why I bought it.. Lol I figured I obviously I wanted it. After the discount and everything, it's next to nothing I might as well. And it's probably the most practical think in my order. I'll try to let you know what I think of it. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 21, 2014)

I odered the Beauty Protector oil last night for a whopping 75Â¢ after discount code and gift cards! Woo!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am glad I waited this is what I ended up getting: 

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $62.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$20.40 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$21.60* Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish [SIZE=inherit]Color[/SIZE] Ride 'Em Cowgirl

$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Benefit Fakeup [SIZE=inherit]Shade[/SIZE] Light

$24.00  Ordered: *1*
$24.00  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds $18.00  Ordered: *1*
$18.00  
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bam ordered!!!!

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $51.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$18.30 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (BBXVSIEGL6EE8XBB) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$3.20* Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$18.00  Ordered: *1*
$18.00  Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas   Flavor

Strawberry Sensation

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$3.50  Ordered: *1*
$3.50  BODUMÂ® Yo-Yo Tea Set   Color

Red

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish   Color

Ride 'Em Cowgirl

View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  51.50 before discounts and points!  3.20 out of pocket!!!! yay points 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did some shopping!

EDITED: Ahhhh I can't get the alignment to work.

EDITED AGAIN: Ok I had to mess with the cell properties to get pricing info to fit.

*Secondary Account:*

Product Name Price Qty   Subtotal $27.94 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (9-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20) -$5.59 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.35* Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle $21.95      Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumbers Facial Towelettes $5.99      *Main Account:*

Product Name Price Qty   Subtotal $72.90 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%, 21ANDCOUNTING, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$23.21 Tax $0.00 500 reward points -$49.69 *Grand Total* *$0.00* theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One $20.00      Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser $32.95      Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00      Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod $9.95      Opted not to get a mystery pack with my first order, since I only had 200 points to work with and I didn't want to end up paying for one (or even part of one). I think I may be ready to close out my 2nd account.

Almost everything was stuff I've sampled before, the blush, the suki, the beauty protector. For so little out of pocket! And I still have 400+ points on my main account! I kept adding and removing stuff from my cart, but nothing really jumped out; so I'll just bank it until my 25 month code which is just a few months away. I'll do my spring restock with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm super confused -- apparently the CR eyeliner is on backorder (of course it flipping is, of COURSE), but BB never notified me. I only noticed because I was checking my points balance, and they credited me 100 points as a "sorry", and then 73 points for the product itself -- which is confusing, since the CR eyeliner is $18, not $7.30. With the 20% code I used, it comes to $14.40. I used 300 points on the order, paying a total of $16.40 cash. I don't have any refund from BB showing on my bank account.

Just trying to figure out their bizarre-o math skills. Should I expect a credit of $7.10 back on my CC at some point? Should I email them now, or wait?
I think you should email them, they are pretty good at accommodating their customers.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just got my huge points/anniversary code haul!!! I used the two year code and 1000 pts, and paid nothing out of pocket.

I'm so in love!! Already tried the fake-up &amp; ojon tamer, and I am a fan of both! The pick-two was a great one - ayres body butter &amp; the lait cream, which I've sampled and like to put on my driest spots like my elbows and cuticles, so it lasts forever.

So so happy with this order!
Those are some great items, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Caved and placed an order with the anniversary code glitch, used my 6 month code from two months ago!

Have been dying to try the erase paste since a gf recently was raving about her's. Last time I ordered benefit's Boi-ing and I wasn't impressed... big hopes this time! and excited for the eyeliner! Women's pick two was OOS, so I settled for a men's, last time I did that I got TWO cologne samples and my DH didn't care for either.. crossing my finger's for a good one!




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I odered the Beauty Protector oil last night for a whopping 75Â¢ after discount code and gift cards! Woo!!
That's awesome!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 21, 2014)

They were out of the women's pick two, so I grabbed the men's, and a chuao bar for my boyfriend. Didn't get to try the Fakeup in my Birchbox, and I need an under eye concealer, and I love the Dry Shampoo. Spent a little so I could even out my points, I now have another 100 on one account.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*Benefit Fakeup* *Shade*

Light

IB299 1 $24.00 *Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk* C39171 1 $19.50 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 
*Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars* *Flavor*

Maple Bacon

87262900907-4 1 $6.00 Subtotal $59.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$19.90 Gift Card (BBXN6QN5UVHHD8VB) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$29.60*


----------



## ShannonHey (Feb 21, 2014)

BB customer service just made my week!  I put in an order on Monday for the Dr. Jart BB gift set, which contains a small size of each of the 4 BB creams available by the brand, plus Vasanti Exfoliator, and Ahmad teas, and a Pick 2.  The order arrived today and everything was there, but when I opened the BB set only 3 of the four creams were there, which I thought was really strange!  I called up and they said it was a mistake that's been happening recently and something is going on in their warehouse, but they would refund me for the set and give me 100 apology points, and that I could send back the set that was missing one.  This is an ok response, but I had used the MOBILE20 discount on this order so now it would be "wasted", plus I had reallllyy wanted to try the different BB creams, and didn't want to wait a few weeks to have to reorder.  My awesome customer service rep told me to just keep the set they sent me, and she still gave me the full refund PLUS the 100 apology points.  So awesome!!  So of course now I'm browsing the shop thinking, "now that I have all these points back, I need to make another order ASAP!!", plus they put me in such a good mood that now I actually really want to spend my money with them


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They were out of the women's pick two, so I grabbed the men's, and a chuao bar for my boyfriend. Didn't get to try the Fakeup in my Birchbox, and I need an under eye concealer, and I love the Dry Shampoo. Spent a little so I could even out my points, I now have another 100 on one account.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*Benefit Fakeup* *Shade*

Light

IB299 1 $24.00 *Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk* C39171 1 $19.50 
*Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Two Pack*

Mystery Pack

menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 
*Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars* *Flavor*

Maple Bacon

87262900907-4 1 $6.00 Subtotal $59.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$19.90 Gift Card (BBXN6QN5UVHHD8VB) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$29.60* 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BB customer service just made my week!  I put in an order on Monday for the Dr. Jart BB gift set, which contains a small size of each of the 4 BB creams available by the brand, plus Vasanti Exfoliator, and Ahmad teas, and a Pick 2.  The order arrived today and everything was there, but when I opened the BB set only 3 of the four creams were there, which I thought was really strange!  I called up and they said it was a mistake that's been happening recently and something is going on in their warehouse, but they would refund me for the set and give me 100 apology points, and that I could send back the set that was missing one.  This is an ok response, but I had used the MOBILE20 discount on this order so now it would be "wasted", plus I had reallllyy wanted to try the different BB creams, and didn't want to wait a few weeks to have to reorder.  My awesome customer service rep told me to just keep the set they sent me, and she still gave me the full refund PLUS the 100 apology points.  So awesome!!  So of course now I'm browsing the shop thinking, "now that I have all these points back, I need to make another order ASAP!!", plus they put me in such a good mood that now I actually really want to spend my money with them 




That's awesome!


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 22, 2014)

My recent BB order





I ordered Chuao in the Maple Bacon flavor (I opened it up before I even took the picture)

Voesh New York Collagen Gloves (I'm really excited to try these!)

Sabatino and Co. Roma Vanilla Bean Sugar

Whish Flawless Ingrown Hair Serum

Caldrea Hand Soap in Vanilla Quince Santal (I love the smell of vanilla and this soap smells really nice.  It's kind of a spicy scent and I don't usually like scents that are spicy but this one has a nice balance.)

The mascara and shampoo were my pick two.  The Voesh hand lotion was a GWP for buying the Collagen Gloves. 

I had 100 points that I used towards the order.  Now to start saving them back up again.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 23, 2014)

I decided to clear out my gift cards (sent to my primary account from my secondary account and purchased with points) and just roll with my points for the year, so I used my 25% off code (34-month anniversary) and went with:


Triple C Designs iBoost Portable Power
Harney &amp; Sons Paris tea
Men's mystery pack

I specifically wanted the power pack to use on a trip I'm taking at the end of March.  This way, I don't have to buy another phone charger cord and hunt down outlets at a comic con.  I can just recharge both my phone and the power pack at night, and I should be set for the whole day.  I have no guy to give the men's mystery pack to, but I'm not passing up a mystery pack, and maybe the stars will align, and I'll get, oh, minty lipbalm and toothpaste.  Or muscle rub, since I'll be walking walking walking for *ever* that weekend.  That would be pretty much *perfect*.  Or beard oil or beard wash, and then I'll save it for Christmas for my brother.  He looks like the prototypical Portland hipster although he lives in Vancouver and gets seriously offended whenever you call him a PDX hipster (well, dude, then don't hang out on Mississippi, where I completely unexpectedly ran into him and his family today.  Mississippi is hipster central, which is saying something in this town):  Chunky black plastic glasses, ALL OF THE BEARD (I think it's about three inches long now), and a slicked-back undercut.  The funny thing is that this is how he's looked for about twenty years (he grows his hair out until he gets sick of it and then chops it all off every five years or so, and he'll do the same with the beard:  Grow it out until it's too damned hot outside and then shave.  He tries not to shave, though, because he looks younger than our college freshman college when he does so. It's kind of sad when you are pushing forty and get carded buying cold meds), but now it's A Thing, and I run into dudes who look like him *everywhere* now.

ANYWAY.  I wanted to get shampoo and conditioner because I feel like buying fancy haircare, but I couldn't figure out what to get, so, power pack because I've been wanting something like that for over a year.  I almost got an eyeliner pencil instead of the tea, but with the discount, it took my total under $30, so Birchbox wanted to charge me shipping, and, uh, no, I'll just ditch the eyeliner I really don't need anyway and get some tea, which I also don't really need, but I don't-need-it less than yet another eyeliner.

(My points balance is untouched and currently at just over 200.  If I just let my annual subscription renew, do all of the reviews, and don't buy anything, I will probably end the year with around 800 points.)  

(In completely unrelated news, my VERY LARGE gray kitty is trying to sleep sitting upright on the back of the couch with his tongue sticking out.  Oookay, Oscar, whatever.)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone used the Sarah Potempa Beachwaver?  I have a 25% anniv code and 400 points ready to go....  I just don't want another appliance that sits collecting dust if it sucks.  I have straight hair just to my bra strap with long layers.  I'm probably chopping it to shoulder length in the next few weeks. 

TIA for any feedback!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 24, 2014)

I got my limited edition box. I am not too pleased with the shade of Nivea I got, "sheer caramel" I was hoping it would be more of a pink or red instead of beige... what's the point of a kiss of color if there is no color? Also, does anyone know,  did everyone get the shade "ice queen" in the Covergirl bombshell shineshadow? Otherwise, I am pretty pleased with the box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 25, 2014)

my bb haul today:









I love the finds box but i do agree about the sheer caramel nivea  but i was way more worried about a good nail polish color so i'm super happy.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My recent BB order





I ordered Chuao in the Maple Bacon flavor (I opened it up before I even took the picture)

Voesh New York Collagen Gloves (I'm really excited to try these!)

Sabatino and Co. Roma Vanilla Bean Sugar

Whish Flawless Ingrown Hair Serum

Caldrea Hand Soap in Vanilla Quince Santal (I love the smell of vanilla and this soap smells really nice.  It's kind of a spicy scent and I don't usually like scents that are spicy but this one has a nice balance.)

The mascara and shampoo were my pick two.  The Voesh hand lotion was a GWP for buying the Collagen Gloves. 

I had 100 points that I used towards the order.  Now to start saving them back up again.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to clear out my gift cards (sent to my primary account from my secondary account and purchased with points) and just roll with my points for the year, so I used my 25% off code (34-month anniversary) and went with:


Triple C Designs iBoost Portable Power
Harney &amp; Sons Paris tea
Men's mystery pack

I specifically wanted the power pack to use on a trip I'm taking at the end of March.  This way, I don't have to buy another phone charger cord and hunt down outlets at a comic con.  I can just recharge both my phone and the power pack at night, and I should be set for the whole day.  I have no guy to give the men's mystery pack to, but I'm not passing up a mystery pack, and maybe the stars will align, and I'll get, oh, minty lipbalm and toothpaste.  Or muscle rub, since I'll be walking walking walking for *ever* that weekend.  That would be pretty much *perfect*.  Or beard oil or beard wash, and then I'll save it for Christmas for my brother.  He looks like the prototypical Portland hipster although he lives in Vancouver and gets seriously offended whenever you call him a PDX hipster (well, dude, then don't hang out on Mississippi, where I completely unexpectedly ran into him and his family today.  Mississippi is hipster central, which is saying something in this town):  Chunky black plastic glasses, ALL OF THE BEARD (I think it's about three inches long now), and a slicked-back undercut.  The funny thing is that this is how he's looked for about twenty years (he grows his hair out until he gets sick of it and then chops it all off every five years or so, and he'll do the same with the beard:  Grow it out until it's too damned hot outside and then shave.  He tries not to shave, though, because he looks younger than our college freshman college when he does so. It's kind of sad when you are pushing forty and get carded buying cold meds), but now it's A Thing, and I run into dudes who look like him *everywhere* now.

ANYWAY.  I wanted to get shampoo and conditioner because I feel like buying fancy haircare, but I couldn't figure out what to get, so, power pack because I've been wanting something like that for over a year.  I almost got an eyeliner pencil instead of the tea, but with the discount, it took my total under $30, so Birchbox wanted to charge me shipping, and, uh, no, I'll just ditch the eyeliner I really don't need anyway and get some tea, which I also don't really need, but I don't-need-it less than yet another eyeliner.

(My points balance is untouched and currently at just over 200.  If I just let my annual subscription renew, do all of the reviews, and don't buy anything, I will probably end the year with around 800 points.)  

(In completely unrelated news, my VERY LARGE gray kitty is trying to sleep sitting upright on the back of the couch with his tongue sticking out.  Oookay, Oscar, whatever.)
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my limited edition box. I am not too pleased with the shade of Nivea I got, "sheer caramel" I was hoping it would be more of a pink or red instead of beige... what's the point of a kiss of color if there is no color? Also, does anyone know,  did everyone get the shade "ice queen" in the Covergirl bombshell shineshadow? Otherwise, I am pretty pleased with the box.
I think everyone got the "ice queen" shade.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my bb haul today:









I love the finds box but i do agree about the sheer caramel nivea  but i was way more worried about a good nail polish color so i'm super happy. 
Nice colors. I ended up getting two of those boxes one for me and one for my friend.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 26, 2014)

I cashed in my BB points last week and got my order yesterday:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*rumbaTime Union Gem* *Shade*

Crystal Gold

15897 1 $50.00 *Davines Melu Kit* DAVMELU-FZ 1 $24.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 
*Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas* *Flavor*

Peach &amp; Passionfruit

699 1 $3.50 Subtotal $87.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$25.50 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (BBXUP1607B1W2ETX) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBXUOXPKV19CZVL1) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBXUL7IAX8NKCAS9) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBWI722LJ4RNCVZA) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00* 

I ordered the davines melu kit, however I think they ran out of it and substituted the products for the full/larger sizes!

(It's now listed as sold out)

The conditioner and shampoo are the full sizes, and the oil is a little less than 1/2 of the full size!  It also just came packed together in a bag, similar to the mystery packs.  Was this just me or were these kits a better deal than BB was advertising?


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 27, 2014)

I just got an email from birchbox, saying that I have points that are about to expire. I do not think that is possible, unless they have left the original points I earned sit at the bottom of the points bottle.

I only have 198 points saved, and I was planning on saving them for May. I just spend all of my spendable points back in December of this past year, with a measly 19 points left in the bank. Before that I reduced the balance to 53 points in August of 2013. See what I mean? I have been spending those points regularly. Frustratingly, the email they sent gives no amount, or date of expiration.

I'm going to email them, because this is balls.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 27, 2014)

I got that too. I definitely don't have points expiring soon but I'll move them all to a gift card anyway



> I just got an email from birchbox, saying that I have points that are about to expire. I do not think that is possible, unless they have left the original points I earned sit at the bottom of the points bottle. I only have 198 points saved, and I was planning on saving them for May. I just spend all of my spendable points
> ​
> back in December of this past year, with a measly 19 points left in the bank. Before that I reduced the balance to 53 points in August of 2013. See what I mean? I have been spending those points regularly. Frustratingly, the email they sent gives no amount, or date of expiration. I'm going to email them, because this is balls.
> Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 27, 2014)

I just got the points expiring email as well, and I definitely should not have any expiring. I'm guessing it's a system error on their part.


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 27, 2014)

I received that garbage email before and received it again today, its just a ploy to get you to use your points.  I had 7 points in July and now I have 700, they should not expire for another few months.


----------



## Sourkraut (Feb 28, 2014)

This site is the best! I came on here because I got the same email and was going to post because I too didn't see how it's possible I have any old points left after making several large orders in the past six months. It must be a glitch/error since you guys have the same experience. Now I feel better. I went ahead and emailed them anyway but was worried for a second that I'd have to place an order without (*gasp*) using a discount code!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sourkraut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This site is the best! I came on here because I got the same email and was going to post because I too didn't see how it's possible I have any old points left after making several large orders in the past six months. It must be a glitch/error since you guys have the same experience. Now I feel better. I went ahead and emailed them anyway but was worried for a second that I'd have to place an order without (*gasp*) using a discount code!
I emailed them, too, and haven't heard back yet. I was in total panic mode, hopefully I didn't sound too hysterical. lol

I am getting low my Beauty Protector spray, but I am hoping I can stretch it out for a few months, and purchase it in May when I will be getting a sweet discount.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure if this was stupid, I'm still getting the hang of all the birchbox promos:

Bought Big Easy (got 35 extra points) &amp; a Pick 2. Used the 50Extra code (good on any $35 purchase).  

Used 100 points &amp; $10 gift card, paid $18 out of pocket (and earned another 18 points).  So all in all I earned 103 points for the purchase, which I'll probably use against another order today with the Feb20 code.


----------



## redangel75 (Feb 28, 2014)

I planned to save up for a clarisonic, but some negative reviews changed my mind. I've wanted the Benefit Cha Cha Tint forever and finally pulled the trigger before it goes OOS again. Had to play cart roulette for a while, but I think I made out alright! Now to start saving points again.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 28, 2014)

> I planned to save up for a clarisonic, but some negative reviews changed my mind. I've wanted the Benefit Cha Cha Tint forever and finally pulled the trigger before it goes OOS again. Had to play cart roulette for a while, but I think I made out alright! Now to start saving points again.


 Nice.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 28, 2014)

> I planned to save up for a clarisonic, but some negative reviews changed my mind. I've wanted the Benefit Cha Cha Tint forever and finally pulled the trigger before it goes OOS again. Had to play cart roulette for a while, but I think I made out alright! Now to start saving points again.


 I love Mary-Lou Manizer, and I also have been wanting Cha Cha Tint forever. Good use of points!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cashed in my BB points last week and got my order yesterday:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*rumbaTime Union Gem* *Shade*

Crystal Gold

15897 1 $50.00 *Davines Melu Kit* DAVMELU-FZ 1 $24.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 
*Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas* *Flavor*

Peach &amp; Passionfruit

699 1 $3.50 Subtotal $87.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$25.50 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (BBXUP1607B1W2ETX) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBXUOXPKV19CZVL1) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBXUL7IAX8NKCAS9) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBWI722LJ4RNCVZA) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00* 

I ordered the davines melu kit, however I think they ran out of it and substituted the products for the full/larger sizes!

(It's now listed as sold out)

The conditioner and shampoo are the full sizes, and the oil is a little less than 1/2 of the full size!  It also just came packed together in a bag, similar to the mystery packs.  Was this just me or were these kits a better deal than BB was advertising?
That's really nice of them to give you full sizes.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if this was stupid, I'm still getting the hang of all the birchbox promos:

Bought Big Easy (got 35 extra points) &amp; a Pick 2. Used the 50Extra code (good on any $35 purchase).  

Used 100 points &amp; $10 gift card, paid $18 out of pocket (and earned another 18 points).  So all in all I earned 103 points for the purchase, which I'll probably use against another order today with the Feb20 code.  
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I planned to save up for a clarisonic, but some negative reviews changed my mind. I've wanted the Benefit Cha Cha Tint forever and finally pulled the trigger before it goes OOS again. Had to play cart roulette for a while, but I think I made out alright! Now to start saving points again.




Great haul!


----------



## award04 (Mar 7, 2014)

When or how do you apply your Points to your order? I can't figure it Out.


----------



## award04 (Mar 7, 2014)

Never



> When or how do you apply your Points to your order? I can't figure it Out. Never mind. I emailed CS. And they immediately responded. For those who would like to know - it is at the very end of your purchase as you place your order and approve payment.


----------



## award04 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's what I got with my 300 points. I'm pretty happy with my order. Sku Qty Subtotal Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper - 100 ml 898496000006 1 $10.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00 Marcelle BB Cream Shade Medium to Dark 056599 64252 7 1 $23.00 Harney &amp; Sons Fine Teas Caribe 636046-35526 4 1 $9.60 Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds LTEBBFIND-FZ 1 $18.00 Subtotal $70.60 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$22.12 300 reward points -$30.00 Grand Total $18.48


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

So once upon a time, I had well over 200 points expire with no warning because they no longer send out expiration alerts.. Customer service didn't care. Lesson learned: Use up the points when I hit 600. A few days ago, I noticed I didn't get points for my annual renewal, and I started wondering if I get points for that, so I sent email asking and explained that I keep close track of my points ever since The Point Purge. Then my renewal points showed up, so yay! THEN. I just received email from CS. This time around, SHE RESTORED MY LOST POINTS! I wasn't even asking for that. I just wanted to explain my paranoia. I might need to be talked down from that theBalm cheek palette!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got the Three Tarts Marshmallows in Cinnamon, Bodum Yo-Yo Tea Set in red, 100%Pure Body Cream in Pink Grapefruit, and Pick Two with Chella Highlighter and Color Club in On the Rocks. I love the body cream. Of all the scents pink grapefruit and coconut are my favorites.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Mar 7, 2014)

> So once upon a time, I had well over 200 points expire with no warning because they no longer send out expiration alerts.. Customer service didn't care. Lesson learned: Use up the points when I hit 600. A few days ago, I noticed I didn't get points for my annual renewal, and I started wondering if I get points for that, so I sent email asking and explained that I keep close track of my points ever since The Point Purge. Then my renewal points showed up, so yay! THEN. I just received email from CS. This time around, SHE RESTORED MY LOST POINTS! I wasn't even asking for that. I just wanted to explain my paranoia. I might need to be talked down from that theBalm cheek palette!


 HA! Girl, you Sooooooo need that palette! I've been eyeing it too. Buy it!!!! That's great customer service too!


----------



## Dlmcd36 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got The Finds box with mine. I paid 3.00 out of pocket, not too shabby.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




HA! Girl, you Sooooooo need that palette! I've been eyeing it too. Buy it!!!!





That's great customer service too!


The thing about the palette is that I already have the five-pan stila convertible color palette from the holiday collection that I hardly use! I've been relying heavily for the past month or so on the Starlooks HD fluid blushes I received about this time last year, and I have two of their cream blushes on the way (and a third already in my collection awaiting the summer). I have a feeling that this palette would just kind of sit there being neglected until it went bad! I wish companies put out cream blush palette samplers with pans the size of a penny or *maybe* a nickel. I'm such a fickle flitterer when it comes to this sort of thing that I *do not* need full-sized stuff. There's no need for a large pan diameter for me because I just dab some onto my fingertip and apply. I don't need something big enough for a brush when it comes to cream products.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's what I got with my 300 points. I'm pretty happy with my order.
Sku Qty Subtotal
Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper - 100 ml 898496000006 1 $10.00
Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00
Marcelle BB Cream
Shade
Medium to Dark
056599 64252 7 1 $23.00
Harney &amp; Sons Fine Teas Caribe 636046-35526 4 1 $9.60
Limited Edition: Birchbox Finds LTEBBFIND-FZ 1 $18.00
Subtotal $70.60
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$22.12
300 reward points -$30.00
Grand Total $18.48
Great haul, let me know how you like the   BB cream I have been thinking about getting that one.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So once upon a time, I had well over 200 points expire with no warning because they no longer send out expiration alerts.. Customer service didn't care. Lesson learned: Use up the points when I hit 600. A few days ago, I noticed I didn't get points for my annual renewal, and I started wondering if I get points for that, so I sent email asking and explained that I keep close track of my points ever since The Point Purge. Then my renewal points showed up, so yay! THEN. I just received email from CS. This time around, SHE RESTORED MY LOST POINTS! I wasn't even asking for that. I just wanted to explain my paranoia. I might need to be talked down from that theBalm cheek palette!
Get it! its so pretty. BB has great customer service.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dlmcd36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got The Finds box with mine. I paid 3.00 out of pocket, not too shabby.





That's great!


----------



## award04 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just an FYI- I placed my order yesterday- and I got a shipping notice last night!! I'm impressed!!


----------



## Dlmcd36 (Mar 8, 2014)

> Just an FYI- I placed my order yesterday- and I got a shipping notice last night!! I'm impressed!!


 That's very fast!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 11, 2014)

I used a 2nd e-mail address and gifted myself 3-month subscription with 300 points. There seem to be a lot of awesome products for March. I've been playing cart tetris for 2 weeks and there's really nothing in the Birchbox store I want bad enough to spend anything (even points), so I figured 2 March boxes means twice the chance of getting amazing samples, and the same for April and May. Fingers Crossed. I added a Chella sharpener to make it $35 and added the Mystery Pick-2 to see if it worked. It looks like it did.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2014)

So I have 98 points on my main sub.  Ugh someone wasn't paying attention when I placed my last order!

Is it dumb to order the $2.49 shoe shine wipes (they ship free) to get my points up to 100 so I can use them for a purchase on my gift sub (I just got my 3 month 20% off code)?

The shoe shine wipes are something my bf would use, he got them in his men's box and really liked them, I could use them to dust off my summer slides too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have 98 points on my main sub.  Ugh someone wasn't paying attention when I placed my last order!

Is it dumb to order the $2.49 shoe shine wipes (they ship free) to get my points up to 100 so I can use them for a purchase on my gift sub (I just got my 3 month 20% off code)?

The shoe shine wipes are something my bf would use, he got them in his men's box and really liked them, I could use them to dust off my summer slides too.  
No, not dumb at all! And thank you for this. I'm having the EXACT same issue right now-98 points! I think I'll follow your lead


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, not dumb at all! And thank you for this. I'm having the EXACT same issue right now-98 points! I think I'll follow your lead 




Bahh the wipes only ship free with a $10 order but if you add something like the yes to lip balm it should ship free for only $5.50. Hmmmm might have to re-think the best way to get two points.  haha!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 12, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Miniature Assortment? I have not tried any of the Kusmi teas and was wondering if this might be a cost-effective way to try all of the flavors.

Edit: On their website the minis are 0.88 oz. If I did the math right I think the set values for $19.50


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone purchased the Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Miniature Assortment? I have not tried any of the Kusmi teas and was wondering if this might be a cost-effective way to try all of the flavors.

Edit: On their website the minis are 0.88 oz. If I did the math right I think the set values for $19.50

I haven't purchased the mini tins assortment myself (I prefer to buy the ones already in teabags), but I think the price is fine.  There aren't many places to buy Kusmi tea online from what I can tell, and the assortment you're talking about is Out of Stock at Kusmi's US website. The price is similar to their other mini tin assortments.

I like to check around other prices before buying through Birchbox.  Some prices, like for makeup, are pretty standard across the board, but I other find the home/food/lifestyle items for 30% cheaper at other sites.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks @RedBadger . I've got 400 pts burning a whole in my box and I kind of wanted to treat myself to some tea.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

I have officially talked myself out of theBalm cheek palette.  I've got so many cream blushes right now that they're going to go bad (anything containing oil makes me nervous about potential rancid nastiness) before I use them all!  I have also officially flipped my six hundred points to gift cards, so I am no longer stressed about them expiring again, and now I know they're there for times when I desperately need some retail therapy but am flat broke.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2014)

> Has anyone purchased the Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Miniature Assortment? I have not tried any of the Kusmi teas and was wondering if this might be a cost-effective way to try all of the flavors. Edit: On their website the minis are 0.88 oz.Â If I did the math right I think the set values for $19.50


 I think the bags are a bit more expensive (I think?) but it's awesome. I'm so glad I got to try a TON of flavors this way! I've ordered it 2x now. Maybe 3


----------



## gemstone (Mar 12, 2014)

Ooh maybe I will buy tea with my 25 month code! I love the kusmi tea but kusmi sends out free shipping codes extremely rarely. If you have a tea ball the tins are definitely a better deal.


----------



## award04 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yay!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes Birchbox teas. Everybody complains when they get tea- and I am thrilled. P.S. I bought a box of tea with my BB points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2014)

> Ooh maybe I will buy tea with my 25 month code! I love the kusmi tea but kusmi sends out free shipping codes extremely rarely. If you have a tea ball the tins are definitely a better deal.


 I like loose tea much better than that in the bag but it's more convenient when I'm going to/from class. I add the Kusmi to my basket whenever there's a really good code and some points!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 12, 2014)

My second Birchbox order, I can never save my points, but hey I think I did ok. I wanted all the tea and chocolate, but I resisted and got useful things I need want. 




 In the March discussion thread, a few were discussing those Rosanna vessels and tray, and I've decided I want them for my bathroom. I'll try to get one for each order I make.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks ladies on the Kusmi input. I totally forgot that I had posted as I have been staring/scrolling through the March thread. I think I might bite the bullet. My last order included the Bodum cup &amp; strainer set. And I already own the Bodum tea pot.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Yay!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes Birchbox teas. Everybody complains when they get tea- and I am thrilled. P.S. I bought a box of tea with my BB points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes!!! I mostly drink only water and tea. I don't do soda and rarely drink juice. I would love to set up a tea relief station where all the unwanted/unloved tea samples could join me and my teacup!


----------



## ashleylind (Mar 13, 2014)

Since I'm still building my make-up collection, there's an insane amount on my BB wish list. I'm so excited to get my order! And to try the Chuao chocolate that everyone's been talking about. 





My 6-month splurge:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2014)

Yaaaaay Birchbox!  My favorite way to shop! 

Product Name / Price / Subtotal

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenate  $34.00 

SARAHPOTEMPA â€˜Darbyâ€™ Hair Clips (Set of 4) $16.00 

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00 

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas - Rosehip, Hibiscus and Cherry $3.50 

Subtotal $63.50

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, SWEET16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$23.38

400 reward points -$40.00

*Grand Total **$0.12*


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

Sooo, basically what I'm *attempting* to do is save up my points on all 3 accounts and use them all at the end of the year for a "Merry Christmas to me" kind of splurge. We'll see how this works. lol. I have 400 points on my main account, and I just now opened my other 2 accounts. I MUST resist buying all the Birchbox items with my points. ;x lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone purchased the Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Miniature Assortment? I have not tried any of the Kusmi teas and was wondering if this might be a cost-effective way to try all of the flavors.

Edit: On their website the minis are 0.88 oz. If I did the math right I think the set values for $19.50
I haven't bought that one in particular but I love Kusmi teas.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second Birchbox order, I can never save my points, but hey I think I did ok. I wanted all the tea and chocolate, but I resisted and got useful things I need want. 



 In the March discussion thread, a few were discussing those Rosanna vessels and tray, and I've decided I want them for my bathroom. I'll try to get one for each order I make.




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleylind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I'm still building my make-up collection, there's an insane amount on my BB wish list. I'm so excited to get my order! And to try the Chuao chocolate that everyone's been talking about. 





My 6-month splurge:




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaaaaay Birchbox!  My favorite way to shop! 

Product Name / Price / Subtotal

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenate  $34.00 

SARAHPOTEMPA â€˜Darbyâ€™ Hair Clips (Set of 4) $16.00 

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) $10.00 

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas - Rosehip, Hibiscus and Cherry $3.50 

Subtotal $63.50

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, SWEET16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$23.38

400 reward points -$40.00

*Grand Total **$0.12*
That's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooo, basically what I'm *attempting* to do is save up my points on all 3 accounts and use them all at the end of the year for a "Merry Christmas to me" kind of splurge. We'll see how this works. lol. I have 400 points on my main account, and I just now opened my other 2 accounts. I MUST resist buying all the Birchbox items with my points. ;x lol
Last year I saved all the points from my first sub to gift myself a yearly 2nd  account. This year im planning to use the points from my first sub to renew the gift account. I love having 2 boxes.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. I refuse to pay cash *and* points because their system is bizarro. I had two orders with exactly the same dollar and point amounts used as well as the same amount theoretically refunded for out of stock items, and the actual amounts refunded were wildly different. I think one of them ended up inexplicably *losing* points. I don't think they ever really fixed it. Lesson learned: Never pay one penny out of pocket if you're using points.
What if you're using gift cards?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

I got these two adorable vessels:

 



And a pick 2:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh they're so pretty @yousoldtheworld !!!  Thanks for the pic, the ones on the BB site don't do them justice.  I'm having trouble deciding if I want to get these for my Mom for Christmas or buy some for myself, lol.  

Have you tried the lip balm yet?  I like that it's made with only 5 ingredients, but I wouldn't prefer cinnamon.  I'm curious if it makes lips tingly.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh they're so pretty @yousoldtheworld !!!  Thanks for the pic, the ones on the BB site don't do them justice.  I'm having trouble deciding if I want to get these for my Mom for Christmas or buy some for myself, lol.  

Have you tried the lip balm yet?  I like that it's made with only 5 ingredients, but I wouldn't prefer cinnamon.  I'm curious if it makes lips tingly.

They are so pretty and solid and the boxes they come in are gorgeous...I am actually keeping the boxes to keep jewelry and little odds and ends on my dresser!  This is the medium and large - the medium is perfect for keeping my bobby pins and hair pins, hair ties in, and the large, I've decided to put the samples I'm currently using in. I want the small one now, too!

I am going to try the balm right now...I said I woudln't, since I have a billion balms open, but I am too curious, too!

Okay, the texture is great, super smooth and not thick, the way I like it. It actually smells more like cardamom with a bit of cinnamon...reminds me a LOT of chai, I like it! No tingle or anything, just a really natural chai kind of scent. I am a fan!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got these two adorable vessels:

 



And a pick 2:




Those containers are adorable. I love that Kerastase conditioner you got its great for my thin colored hair.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

I got my large vessel today and the medium one is coming tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course got my fiance some Sasquatch soap, too. lol


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my large vessel today and the medium one is coming tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course got my fiance some Sasquatch soap, too. lol




The large vessel is gorgeous! I might have to rethink what I want to get with my points now...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The large vessel is gorgeous! I might have to rethink what I want to get with my points now...

I'm in love with this set in general. I ordered the infinity tray as well and I can't wait for it to get here tomorrow! Going to save up for the small vessel as well and keep bobby pins or something little in it. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're just so pretty!! They're a tiny bit smaller than I visualized but that ends up being a good thing considering the lack of space on my vanity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Mar 15, 2014)

Crap. Posted in the wrong thread. Ooooooopsies


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in love with this set in general. I ordered the infinity tray as well and I can't wait for it to get here tomorrow! Going to save up for the small vessel as well and keep bobby pins or something little in it. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're just so pretty!! They're a tiny bit smaller than I visualized but that ends up being a good thing considering the lack of space on my vanity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Please post a photo of the infinity tray when you get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really tempted by that one when I first saw it. XD Your vanity's going to look so spiffy when you get the entire set!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please post a photo of the infinity tray when you get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really tempted by that one when I first saw it. XD Your vanity's going to look so spiffy when you get the entire set!
Oh I will! I post photos of everything because I live with a bunch of guys that don't care about all my hauls LOL


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm not even off the wait list and I'm already spending my points...


----------



## saku (Mar 15, 2014)

thrilled that i have 7 products to review this month = 70 points! wooohoo!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 15, 2014)

> I'm not even off the wait list and I'm already spending my points...


 How did you get points before being subscribed?


----------



## LindaD (Mar 15, 2014)

Woo-hoo, I love Birchbox! Those Rifle Paper notebooks look so cute in gold foil.


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 16, 2014)

> How did you get points before being subscribed?


 Lol I'm mentally spending points I don't even have yet. I'm still in the wait list but there is so much I want!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry for the lame picture! I just got in the door and wanted to show the Alhambra infinity tray that finally got here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just grabbed the few items that were closest to me to put on it so you can get a size idea, haha. My medium vessel came today as well!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for the lame picture! I just got in the door and wanted to show the Alhambra infinity tray that finally got here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just grabbed the few items that were closest to me to put on it so you can get a size idea, haha. My medium vessel came today as well!




They both look amazing!!! Thank you for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for the lame picture! I just got in the door and wanted to show the Alhambra infinity tray that finally got here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just grabbed the few items that were closest to me to put on it so you can get a size idea, haha. My medium vessel came today as well!




Ahhh those are so stinkin' cute! 

Part of me wants to wait until I have more points but... I also don't want them to sell out or something! Might just bite the bullet &amp; buy them this week.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for the lame picture! I just got in the door and wanted to show the Alhambra infinity tray that finally got here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just grabbed the few items that were closest to me to put on it so you can get a size idea, haha. My medium vessel came today as well!




I'm excited I ordered the small one which will be here this week! Love them.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Now that I've got it on my vanity with the GWP tray:





I usually having a bunch of stuff out on my vanity, but I won't use stuff if it's stored away in drawers, so I like the idea of having my most used stuff out on the trays to force myself to see it/use it. I totally love BB for forcing me to organize the top of my vanity which was a hot mess before this picture LOL


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I've got it on my vanity with the GWP tray:





I usually having a bunch of stuff out on my vanity, but I won't use stuff if it's stored away in drawers, so I like the idea of having my most used stuff out on the trays to force myself to see it/use it. I totally love BB for forcing me to organize the top of my vanity which was a hot mess before this picture LOL
Omg that is so freaking adorable! You're tempting me to get the GWP tray too! Gah, my wallet can't handle the cuteness!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg that is so freaking adorable! You're tempting me to get the GWP tray too! Gah, my wallet can't handle the cuteness!
I love the GWP tray! Way more than I expected to, actually. I'm really glad I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## probablyedible (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the GWP tray! Way more than I expected to, actually. I'm really glad I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That tray looks so cute on your vanity that I just had to bite the bullet and get it!  Your picture above really helped with my decision and since you love it so much I know I will too =).  I've been hoarding my points but at least I still have plenty of points left to hoard after this purchase so it's all good! 

---------------------------------------------------------

I've been wanting to try the Ceramidin cream forever so finally got it!  If anyone has used this product before, please let me know the your review(s) of it!!  =P

Subtotal $58.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, BBDIAMONDTRAY, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 500 reward points -$48.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$48.00 Ordered: *1*
$48.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
$10.00


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

[@]probablyedible[/@] fantastic purchase!!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 17, 2014)

That tray and container is Sooo cute!! Question does birch box often offer more ways to earn points ( I know about the promotion bb100 that ends 3/23 and reviewing products)


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I've got it on my vanity with the GWP tray:





I usually having a bunch of stuff out on my vanity, but I won't use stuff if it's stored away in drawers, so I like the idea of having my most used stuff out on the trays to force myself to see it/use it. I totally love BB for forcing me to organize the top of my vanity which was a hot mess before this picture LOL
Your vanity looks gorgeous! I'm having the same issue right now with mine; do you mind listing out the products you ordered from BB to get this awesome setup? Thank you!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your vanity looks gorgeous! I'm having the same issue right now with mine; do you mind listing out the products you ordered from BB to get this awesome setup? Thank you!
Sure!

If you go here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?stype=tbm&amp;s=all&amp;q=Rosanna+Alhambra You can see all the items, but I have:

- Alhambra Infinity Vanity Tray

- Alhambra Large Vessel

- Alhambra Medium Vessel

And then in the center of the photo is the free gift with $55 purchase item from Birchbox this month:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-organizer-tray-gwp


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sure!

If you go here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?stype=tbm&amp;s=all&amp;q=Rosanna+Alhambra You can see all the items, but I have:

- Alhambra Infinity Vanity Tray

- Alhambra Large Vessel

- Alhambra Medium Vessel

And then in the center of the photo is the free gift with $55 purchase item from Birchbox this month:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-organizer-tray-gwp
thanks that was helpful!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 17, 2014)

I decided to just keep an updated wishlist and hoard all of my points for as long as I can and then just go insane with a shopping spree! This is my 2nd month and I managed to get 400pts so far, so hopefully I can keep up that momentum. I probably shouldn't be reading this thread though, it's making me want to spend them!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2014)

> That tray and container is Sooo cute!! Question does birch box often offer more ways to earn points ( I know about the promotion bb100 that ends 3/23 and reviewing products)


 There is the referral program, of course, but there are also times when you get extra points for ordering a certain product, ordering things from a selection of products (usually the monthly box items), or spending certain dollar amounts. But without spending money? Just feedback and referrals.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 18, 2014)

@probablyedible I'm obsessed with the ceramidin cream! It's my HG moisturizer, I haven't found anything that I like better - which kind of stinks because it's a little expensive!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

My order finally arrived after what felt like forever. BP spray, Yes To toilettes, and Rosanna Small vessel.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 19, 2014)

Edit: Wrong Thread haha


----------



## bubbalou33 (Mar 19, 2014)

WELCOMEOFFER20 for 20% off purchase of $25+


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how to tell if the tray is available, you can't add to cart, but it shows up as a valid promo code, but it doesn't list it in the order review.


----------



## sweetharlot (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I've got it on my vanity with the GWP tray:





I usually having a bunch of stuff out on my vanity, but I won't use stuff if it's stored away in drawers, so I like the idea of having my most used stuff out on the trays to force myself to see it/use it. I totally love BB for forcing me to organize the top of my vanity which was a hot mess before this picture LOL

Looks so good! I bought the medium "vessel" and the large one a few weeks ago but not the tray. I was thinking I didn't need the tray but now I think I do after seeing how nice it looks!! I was also going to order the small "vessel" but last I looked it was out of stock. I also have the "diamond" organizer GWP on its way to me, can't wait!

I just ordered this with points: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/wild-wolf-ping-pong-set For my parents. They had a ping pong table when they first got married and loved to play, I thought this would be fun for them.

Quote:  WELCOMEOFFER20 for 20% off purchase of $25+

And stuff like this is why I need to remember to ALWAYS check MUT before playing an order. Sad horn.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 20, 2014)

I love all the Alhambra stuff you guys are getting! When they first appeared in the bb shop, I started saving my points and decided my last bb haul would be those. Without many reviews and no pictures to get an idea of size I decided to buy products instead. I'm regretting it now!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love all the Alhambra stuff you guys are getting! When they first appeared in the bb shop, I started saving my points and decided my last bb haul would be those. Without many reviews and no pictures to get an idea of size I decided to buy products instead. I'm regretting it now!!

hahah I love how out of nowhere, we all collectively decided to buy it all up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I totally know what you mean about the reviews/pictures etc. I was pretty unsure about them since each item had like 1 review, but I figured I could return them if they didn't work out. You should totally snag them next time you have points!

I've had the Alhambra stuff on my wishlist because I've been hoarding points for something special, as I really didn't want to spend my points on more makeup/beauty stuff as I'm trying to cut back on new stuff and use up what I have. I thought the Alhambra stuff were things I'd love to buy, but I'd never pull the trigger on because of their price.

I think a lot of ladies had the same idea and we all jumped on it!

We'll all have matching vanities!


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahah I love how out of nowhere, we all collectively decided to buy it all up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I totally know what you mean about the reviews/pictures etc. I was pretty unsure about them since each item had like 1 review, but I figured I could return them if they didn't work out. You should totally snag them next time you have points!

I've had the Alhambra stuff on my wishlist because I've been hoarding points for something special, as I really didn't want to spend my points on more makeup/beauty stuff as I'm trying to cut back on new stuff and use up what I have. I thought the Alhambra stuff were things I'd love to buy, but I'd never pull the trigger on because of their price.

I think a lot of ladies had the same idea and we all jumped on it!

We'll all have matching vanities!




I actually canceled my birchbox, so I haven't been on the march thread much, but all the sudden the alhambra stuff keeps popping up! Since I cancelled my account and cashed out my points, I don't see myself buying them anytime soon. Like you, there were things I liked but wouldn't buy full price. Maybe I'll join BB again and then once I have some points, they will be mine!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2014)

Kinda worked out perfectly because I needed to spend $2 to even out my 98 points to an even 100.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 Kinda worked out perfectly because I needed to spend $2 to even out my 98 points to an even 100.
Gah, I just thought I was adding 10 pts, but I ended up adding 9 cause of stupid tax so know I have 99 pts. GRR!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah, I just thought I was adding 10 pts, but I ended up adding 9 cause of stupid tax so know I have 99 pts. GRR!
haha omg I'm cringing just thinking about that!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm artsy/crafty. I think I will try making a stencil an painting my own tray for a quarter of he price. Ain't no body got $$$ for that!!! Lol at least I don't with my $9 an hour part time job.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my large vessel today and the medium one is coming tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course got my fiance some Sasquatch soap, too. lol




That container is gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Woo-hoo, I love Birchbox! Those Rifle Paper notebooks look so cute in gold foil.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I've got it on my vanity with the GWP tray:





I usually having a bunch of stuff out on my vanity, but I won't use stuff if it's stored away in drawers, so I like the idea of having my most used stuff out on the trays to force myself to see it/use it. I totally love BB for forcing me to organize the top of my vanity which was a hot mess before this picture LOL
Looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the GWP tray! Way more than I expected to, actually. I'm really glad I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That tray looks so cute on your vanity that I just had to bite the bullet and get it!  Your picture above really helped with my decision and since you love it so much I know I will too =).  I've been hoarding my points but at least I still have plenty of points left to hoard after this purchase so it's all good! 

---------------------------------------------------------

I've been wanting to try the Ceramidin cream forever so finally got it!  If anyone has used this product before, please let me know the your review(s) of it!!  =P

Subtotal $58.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, BBDIAMONDTRAY, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $0.00 500 reward points -$48.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$48.00 Ordered: *1*
$48.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00 Ordered: *1*
$10.00 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 Kinda worked out perfectly because I needed to spend $2 to even out my 98 points to an even 100.
Nice!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

So, I'm on a bit of a crisis. I had originally planned to save all my points all year and have a 'Merry Christmas to Candi' splurge at the end of the year. But I'm on a no-buy til May, and I have 70$ in points just staring at me... lol. To use or not to use?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2014)

> So, I'm on a bit of a crisis. I had originally planned to save all my points all year and have a 'Merry Christmas to Candi' splurge at the end of the year. But I'm on a no-buy til May, and I have 70$ in points just staring at me... lol. To use or not to use?


 Don't use. What specifically are you looking at? Why do you want it? I'm in a similar situation ($80 in gift cards, all purchased with points), and when I get serious about picking out things to buy, I realize I don't really want those things after all, and then I can roll though the months adding more and more points. And if you sit on those points, if there's an expensive or frivolous item you *really* want down the road, you can get it guilt-free.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh good grief.  I just checked out my points and I have 999.  Seriously?  That's going to drive me nuts.  I guess I have to spend $11...or $21...or $31...you get the picture, lol.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh good grief.  I just checked out my points and I have 999.  Seriously?  That's going to drive me nuts.  I guess I have to spend $11...or $21...or $31...you get the picture, lo
Oh goodness. That sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh good grief.  I just checked out my points and I have 999.  Seriously?  That's going to drive me nuts.  I guess I have to spend $11...or $21...or $31...you get the picture, lol.
Haha I have 195, I figure that after March I'll buy something worth $25 and pay $5 for it and then I will have a nice round number of points to go off of from there. I am terrible at saving the points!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't use. What specifically are you looking at? Why do you want it? I'm in a similar situation ($80 in gift cards, all purchased with points), and when I get serious about picking out things to buy, I realize I don't really want those things after all, and then I can roll though the months adding more and more points. And if you sit on those points, if there's an expensive or frivolous item you *really* want down the road, you can get it guilt-free.
I cancelled and resubbed on all 3 accounts to get the extra 100. So, now I'll have 100$ next month after boxes. And your reply has motivated me to save them! I'll have a BB shopping spree in December.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## landmang (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I've been lurking on MUT for a while, but just joined specifically to show off this points order!  I can't wait for everything to arrive - and thanks to everyone who posts here for teaching me the tricks to maximizing orders   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catipa (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *landmang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies!

I've been lurking on MUT for a while, but just joined specifically to show off this points order!  I can't wait for everything to arrive - and thanks to everyone who posts here for teaching me the tricks to maximizing orders   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Quote: Originally Posted by *landmang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies!

I've been lurking on MUT for a while, but just joined specifically to show off this points order!  I can't wait for everything to arrive - and thanks to everyone who posts here for teaching me the tricks to maximizing orders   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Quote: Originally Posted by *landmang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies!

I've been lurking on MUT for a while, but just joined specifically to show off this points order!  I can't wait for everything to arrive - and thanks to everyone who posts here for teaching me the tricks to maximizing orders   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Quote: Originally Posted by *landmang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies!

I've been lurking on MUT for a while, but just joined specifically to show off this points order!  I can't wait for everything to arrive - and thanks to everyone who posts here for teaching me the tricks to maximizing orders   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice job!!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe not quite as exciting as other orders, but I got a full size bottle of the Oribe dry texture spray from a stylist friend who also recommended these two products, but OMG they are expensive as heck, almost 100 bucks for two hair products! 

But I think the dry texture is seriously 1000x better than any dry shampoo and the 8.5oz bottle has lasted 10 months and is still half full even after daily use. So MAYBE it's worth it. Maybe. $7 is much more reasonable out of pocket to complete the trio.


----------



## tabarhodes (Mar 26, 2014)

999 points?? You are my hero!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 27, 2014)

I got the $10 bottle of Curl Keeper, the Stila Brush Set, and a black Starlight eyeliner, all for $22, thanks to my 3 month code and my points. Winning! Next time I'm gonna hoard my points and save up for some awesome spendy stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

i posted this in the april thread too! these are the points on my secondary account. i still have 1000something on my main one. I got the water bottle since my sucky-camelbak started to get pretty gross and even with constant washing the bitey part gets nasty. i figured this just means i wont have to pay out of pocket for a nalgene to replace my camelbak. Not the most exciting order. I was going to get Benefit's Gimme Brow but I can't decide if I will actually use it or need it so I passed for now. Or at least until I can stare at it a bit in Sephora.


----------



## saku (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i posted this in the april thread too! these are the points on my secondary account. i still have 1000something on my main one. I got the water bottle since my sucky-camelbak started to get pretty gross and even with constant washing the bitey part gets nasty. i figured this just means i wont have to pay out of pocket for a nalgene to replace my camelbak. Not the most exciting order. I was going to get Benefit's Gimme Brow but I can't decide if I will actually use it or need it so I passed for now. Or at least until I can stare at it a bit in Sephora.
i got the gimmer brow on birchbox when they had 50 (or 35?) extra points for gimme brow purchase, and a mini bad gal mascara GWP for benefit purchases! maybe something like that will come up soon!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got the gimmer brow on birchbox when they had 50 (or 35?) extra points for gimme brow purchase, and a mini bad gal mascara GWP for benefit purchases! maybe something like that will come up soon! 
i remember that! i think i couldn't take the plunge because i'm not sure i'll actually use it. do you think you can post a before/after with yours if you have time and if you don't mind? (you can PM me!) I know that someone in the sephora thread did that but i wanna see what its like on dark brows lol. I just don't know if my brows really need anything extra...but...you know, these points are burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i remember that! i think i couldn't take the plunge because i'm not sure i'll actually use it. do you think you can post a before/after with yours if you have time and if you don't mind? (you can PM me!) I know that someone in the sephora thread did that but i wanna see what its like on dark brows lol. I just don't know if my brows really need anything extra...but...you know, these points are burning a hole in my pocket.
I use mine because my eyebrows aren't very full and filled in, kinda spoty if you will and it works great. I only use it on special occasions though when I want to look a little more made up, because I notice a big difference.


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 27, 2014)

I am even more in love with my order now that I actually have it! The UA headband and Reviver were my pick two mystery pack. The how bout them apples is HUGE, I was expecting something half the size. I got another ruby wing nail polish in peony, because I liked  ride 'em cowgirl, the colors are way prettier than the site shows. Indoors it's a super pretty coral and outdoors it's a nice dark pinky color. I got a 20% code from Birchbox for leaving the items in my cart while I was waiting for the pick two mystery back back in stock and used some of my points and got all of this for just $26!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 27, 2014)

> I am even more in love with my order now that I actually have it! The UA headband and Reviver were my pick two mystery pack. The how bout them apples is HUGE, I was expecting something half the size. I got another ruby wing nail polish in peony, because I liked Â ride 'em cowgirl, the colors are way prettier than the site shows. Indoors it's a super pretty coral and outdoors it's a nice dark pinky color. I got a 20% code from Birchbox for leaving the items in my cart while I was waiting for the pick two mystery back back in stock and used some of my points and got all of this for just $26! Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that palette is huge! Now I am kind of rethinking purchasing it. Thats almost too much product. I dont need any more blush at all, let alone that much. Wow


----------



## trustlust (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am even more in love with my order now that I actually have it! The UA headband and Reviver were my pick two mystery pack. The how bout them apples is HUGE, I was expecting something half the size. I got another ruby wing nail polish in peony, because I liked  ride 'em cowgirl, the colors are way prettier than the site shows. Indoors it's a super pretty coral and outdoors it's a nice dark pinky color. I got a 20% code from Birchbox for leaving the items in my cart while I was waiting for the pick two mystery back back in stock and used some of my points and got all of this for just $26!

 



  



 
Those UA headbands are my favorite thing ever. &lt;3 Nice purchase, btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow that palette is huge! Now I am kind of rethinking purchasing it. Thats almost too much product. I dont need any more blush at all, let alone that much. Wow
I know, right?  Based on the sample I got in my box I was expecting something far smaller. I am going to be set on blush for a long while!


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 27, 2014)

Benefit Stay Flawless 15-Hour Primer FC04 1 $32.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00 Yu-Be Foaming Skin Polish 850353000772 1 $18.00 Discount (20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$20.00 Tax $3.70 400 reward points -$40.00 Grand Total $3.70 Darn Birchbox for moving to my state and causing me to pay sales tax. But not bad.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 27, 2014)

Guys, ugh I'm bummed.

I got my order today and my vessel is chipped. 












It's not very visible when sitting on the table.  I can't find the missing piece in the shipping box or container's box, so makes me think the chip happened before going in the box.


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 28, 2014)

I placed an order a couple of days ago, and got the shipping notice. However, it seems that my Anika blowout spray didn't get included? It still says available on the website, and there's no notice that it's back ordered. Is that weird or am I overthinking birchbox?! What did get shipped is the Beauty Protector spray, Sumita in Nila, Yes to Blueberries wipes, and a pick two. (25% off 13 month code and $30 in points, $17 cash)


----------



## wadedl (Mar 28, 2014)

*Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars - Pop Corn Pop* 87262900951-7 1 $6.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo* 8436530030011 1 $9.50 Subtotal $47.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$17.50 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$10.00* My latest order. Now I wish I had bought the large vessel two weeks ago! I opted for the Becca One perfecting brush instead that time.


----------



## saku (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I placed an order a couple of days ago, and got the shipping notice. However, it seems that my Anika blowout spray didn't get included? It still says available on the website, and there's no notice that it's back ordered. Is that weird or am I overthinking birchbox?!

What did get shipped is the Beauty Protector spray, Sumita in Nila, Yes to Blueberries wipes, and a pick two. (25% off 13 month code and $30 in points, $17 cash)
maybe it's coming in a separate shipment. they seem to do that a lot.


----------



## mspocket (Mar 29, 2014)

So I've decided it's time to spend my points on some Jouer stuff--specifically the matte moisture tint and a lip gloss. Any discount codes right now?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 29, 2014)

> So I've decided it's time to spend my points on some Jouer stuff--specifically the matte moisture tint and a lip gloss. Any discount codes right now?


 FIRST20OFF worked for me the other day even though it wasn't my first purchase! I think letsgo20 will work too. If not, try leaving stuff in your cart. They'll send over a code. I think it changes every so often.


----------



## mspocket (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


FIRST20OFF worked for me the other day even though it wasn't my first purchase! I think letsgo20 will work too. If not, try leaving stuff in your cart. They'll send over a code. I think it changes every so often.
Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, I'm impressed with the orders y'all get using points and discounts! I signed up in January and I'm kind of just hoarding points on my main account and I signed up for a second account to try to get theBalm (and did) and for the extra points. I'm hoarding those as well. I can't seem to bring myself to buy anything yet. I added something to my cart but I just can't seem to go through with buying it (the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream stuff). I'm really wary about buying stuff just on word of mouth the way I'm considering the eye cream. Any suggestions on stuff that could be nice to add to the order? I have about $30 worth of points if I get a $10 gift card from my second account. Any other point hoarders out there that take a long time to decide on purchases?


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I'm impressed with the orders y'all get using points and discounts! I signed up in January and I'm kind of just hoarding points on my main account and I signed up for a second account to try to get theBalm (and did) and for the extra points. I'm hoarding those as well. I can't seem to bring myself to buy anything yet. I added something to my cart but I just can't seem to go through with buying it (the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream stuff). I'm really wary about buying stuff just on word of mouth the way I'm considering the eye cream. Any suggestions on stuff that could be nice to add to the order? I have about $30 worth of points if I get a $10 gift card from my second account. Any other point hoarders out there that *take a long time to decide on purchases*? 
I add, removed, get close to finalizing the order, all about 50 times each before I finally make an order...


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I'm impressed with the orders y'all get using points and discounts! I signed up in January and I'm kind of just hoarding points on my main account and I signed up for a second account to try to get theBalm (and did) and for the extra points. I'm hoarding those as well. I can't seem to bring myself to buy anything yet. I added something to my cart but I just can't seem to go through with buying it (the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream stuff). I'm really wary about buying stuff just on word of mouth the way I'm considering the eye cream. Any suggestions on stuff that could be nice to add to the order? I have about $30 worth of points if I get a $10 gift card from my second account. Any other point hoarders out there that take a long time to decide on purchases? 
I'm actually attempting to hoard my points on all 3 of my accounts until December. Then go on a "Merry Christmas to me!" spree. ;D


----------



## LindaD (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I'm impressed with the orders y'all get using points and discounts! I signed up in January and I'm kind of just hoarding points on my main account and I signed up for a second account to try to get theBalm (and did) and for the extra points. I'm hoarding those as well. I can't seem to bring myself to buy anything yet. I added something to my cart but I just can't seem to go through with buying it (the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream stuff). I'm really wary about buying stuff just on word of mouth the way I'm considering the eye cream. Any suggestions on stuff that could be nice to add to the order? I have about $30 worth of points if I get a $10 gift card from my second account. Any other point hoarders out there that take a long time to decide on purchases? 

Oh, I am like this too. I get sick of the bombardment of e-mails I get when I leave something in the cart, so I just stick everything in the Favorites and leave them there. But when the time comes (aka, when the anniversary codes come out), I just have anything that I really want to have right away. I think between all my accounts, I probably have something like $200 to spend.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, I am like this too. I get sick of the bombardment of e-mails I get when I leave something in the cart, so I just stick everything in the Favorites and leave them there. But when the time comes (aka, when the anniversary codes come out), I just have anything that I really want to have right away. I think between all my accounts, I probably have something like $200 to spend.
That's so awesome!! I hope I have at least that much by Christmas!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

I've decided to finally save my points for a Clarisonic, but I do like your idea @trustlust of saving them for a Christmas splurge! Maybe I'll wait until then and I can get the Clarisonic and a few other things


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've decided to finally save my points for a Clarisonic, but I do like your idea @trustlust of saving them for a Christmas splurge! Maybe I'll wait until then and I can get the Clarisonic and a few other things 




Okay... I must ask... I've seen A LOT of people wanting a Clairsonic... what's the deal with these? I use an exfoliator pad every other day with my normal face wash. Is this something special?

I just hope I have the will power, I'm on a no-buy... and I'm having to resist the urge to send things to my mailbox with my BB points! lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay... I must ask... I've seen A LOT of people wanting a Clairsonic... what's the deal with these? I use an exfoliator pad every other day with my normal face wash. Is this something special?

I just hope I have the will power, I'm on a no-buy... and I'm having to resist the urge to send things to my mailbox with my BB points! lol
I don't have one yet, but I imagine it's like an electric toothbrush for your face. Gets off more dead skin and grime than regular soap and exfoliators, and it's supposed to make your skin amazingly soft. Even if I use an exfoliator in the winter, I still can't seem to get off all the dead flaky skin, so I'm hoping this is the solution.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 30, 2014)

> I don't have one yet, but I imagine it's like an electric toothbrush for your face. Gets off more dead skin and grime than regular soap and exfoliators, and it's supposed to make your skin amazingly soft. Even if I use an exfoliator in the winter, I still can't seem to get off all the dead flaky skin, so I'm hoping this is the solution.


 It won't take the place of exfoliation but I know it made huge different in my skin. It was actually made by sonicare. It does not work for every skin type though I heard.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It won't take the place of exfoliation but I know it made huge different in my skin. It was actually made by sonicare. It does not work for every skin type though I heard.
Ahhh... so it's really just meant to be a deep cleanser tool?


----------



## wadedl (Mar 30, 2014)

> Ahhh... so it's really just meant to be a deep cleanser tool?


 Yes that is what it is for but it does make your skin look smoother so it does some exfoliation. It just does not completely replace it. I stopped using it for a week and my skin quickly saw a difference and went right back to it. It helps all my products work better, they soak and and don't just lay on top. I think my skin also likes the stimulation.


----------



## award04 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Great haul, let me know how you like theÂ Â  BB cream I have been thinking about getting that one.


 Regarding the Marcelle BB cream- I love it! First of all- it's a huge tube and its a measured pump. So I get a dime size per pump (no waste) which is just about perfect. The color is perfect on my medium skin. No sparkles not yellowy. It layers well where I need extra coverage. It looks very natural. Not oily. I can even use over moisturizer with no problem. I'm so glad I didn't spend twice as much for a similar product. I hope they always carry this!!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 31, 2014)

i want to buy a tea pot and a toner but i am waiting for the gap they will post for april! i hope it is good!


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay ladies, I made my first BB store purchase on the 24th of the Cynthia Rowley Palette and Benetint +Pick2. Like 2 days later my Benetint and Pick Two shipped and I will be getting them here in about an hour. Yet my Palette hasn't even shipped. Is this normal for the BB store? I had so many problems in March that I really hate to email again, just wondering if I'm being impatient!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *anbdobbs22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay ladies, I made my first BB store purchase on the 24th of the Cynthia Rowley Palette and Benetint +Pick2. Like 2 days later my Benetint and Pick Two shipped and I will be getting them here in about an hour. Yet my Palette hasn't even shipped. Is this normal for the BB store? I had so many problems in March that I really hate to email again, just wondering if I'm being impatient!
I've seen some ladies have stuff ship seperate like that, it's never personally happened to me. But I know someone said they were swapping warehouses or something, so maybe that's what the delay is about? Maybe it'll ship this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluturtle (Mar 31, 2014)

I ordered the Amika bombshell blowout spray along with a few other things, and they haven't even shipped it out yet. The rest of the order is in transit (and it's moving WAY slow.) I haven't even received a shipping notice on the Amika. I emailed them and the response was just that's how it works sometimes.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 1, 2014)

Shipping seems to be extremely slow for shop orders. I ordered on the 27th and I still haven't gotten shipping notification. The shipped out the pick two today but nothing else on the order.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 1, 2014)

OMG, I love the Egyptian Magic balm/lotion/wax stuff. It literally looks like beeswax. It just arrived yesterday and I used it last night. I can feel the difference in how chapped my hands are already. It made them less rough. It's really oily, so I'm not sure about using it for an eye cream like the product description suggests. My Pick-2 was a Reviver Deodorant Wipe and Derma E body lotion. I am not so thrilled about those. I paid $0.02 out of pocket for the order, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Shipping seems to be extremely slow for shop orders. I ordered on the 27th and I still haven't gotten shipping notification. The shipped out the pick two today but nothing else on the order.


 I ordered a pick two, Benetint and Cynthia Rowley palette on the 24th, got shipping for the Benetint on the 27th and got it in TX on Monday. I emailed today because I still haven't gotten shipping for my palette and while all I wanted was for her to see if it was OOS or just hadn't shipped yet, she acted like it totally got forgotten and placed me a new order for it. So now idk if I'm getting two or they really forgot to add it to my order the first time!


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 1, 2014)

I just spoke with Kristina, and she said that they're having numerous issues due to the moving of the warehouse from NJ to TN. Evidently, some of the products have already been moved and parts of orders are being fulfilled from NJ while other parts are fulfilled from TN. She also said that items in the store may appear to be out of stock while the stock is transferred from warehouse to warehouse.

So, I'll give them a couple of more days to send out the other piece to my order before I give them the "I paid for it, where is it, I'm now testy about this" phone call.

And in other news, my replacement birchbox for March should be here tomorrow. Finally.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 1, 2014)

> I just spoke with Kristina, and she said that they're having numerous issues due to the moving of the warehouse from NJ to TN. Evidently, some of the products have already been moved and parts of orders are being fulfilled from NJ while other parts are fulfilled from TN. She also said that items in the store may appear to be out of stock while the stock is transferred from warehouse to warehouse. So, I'll give them a couple of more days to send out the other piece to my order before I give them the "I paid for it, where is it, I'm now testy about this" phone call. And in other news, my replacement birchbox for March should be here tomorrow. Finally.Â


 Just peachy. My order has my primer in it. I have three samples to use up but then either I have to go to a real store. Or make an online order without a coupon. ::sigh::


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 1, 2014)

Well the positive of the move from NJ to TN is that's seven hundred miles closer to me and hopefully much less time in shipping than it currently is!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just spoke with Kristina, and she said that they're having numerous issues due to the moving of the warehouse from NJ to TN. Evidently, some of the products have already been moved and parts of orders are being fulfilled from NJ while other parts are fulfilled from TN. She also said that items in the store may appear to be out of stock while the stock is transferred from warehouse to warehouse.

So, I'll give them a couple of more days to send out the other piece to my order before I give them the "I paid for it, where is it, I'm now testy about this" phone call.

And in other news, my replacement birchbox for March should be here tomorrow. Finally. 

Good to know- I got confused when one of my items was just crossed off one of my recent orders.  I talked to them about it and they said it was shipping separately.  Good it was the one thing I wanted quickly, obviously.  I love Birchbox, but sometimes their shipping drives me insane.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 2, 2014)

I think I am going to wait on my orders until they have the warehouse stuff situated. Hopefully I will have a code and more pouts by then too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2014)

> Guys, ugh I'm bummed. I got my order today and my vessel is chipped.Â  :icon_cry:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very visible when sitting on the table.Â  I can't find the missing piece in the shipping box or container's box, so makes me think the chip happened before going in the box.


 Bah I'm just not meant to have vessels. This is the replacement vessel I received today


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bah I'm just not meant to have vessels. This is the replacement vessel I received today



Oh no! Now I'm worried mine is chipped somewhere I didn't notice... *runs to check on vessel*


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 3, 2014)

> > Guys, ugh I'm bummed. I got my order today and my vessel is chipped.Â  :icon_cry:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 That's really bad. Their quality control department should have caught that.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bah I'm just not meant to have vessels. This is the replacement vessel I received today




For real?  Two chipped vessels in a row?  I'm so sorry girl.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's really bad. Their quality control department should have caught that.
Well they could have been damaged during shipment.  It may not be Birchbox's fault at all.  

I knew it was a bad sign when I was opening the box and I could hear shards of the vessel moving around.

With the first one I couldn't find the chipped piece in either box, which makes me think it was just missed when packed, but the second one seems like it was damaged in shipment.  I can't imagine them shipping me a vessel that chipped.

These were the pieces that fell out when I opened the replacement vessel.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well they could have been damaged during shipment.  It may not be Birchbox's fault at all.  

I knew it was a bad sign when I was opening the box and I could hear shards of the vessel moving around.

With the first one I couldn't find the chipped piece in either box, which makes me think it was just missed when packed, but the second one seems like it was damaged in shipment.  I can't imagine them shipping me a vessel that chipped.

These were the pieces that fell out when I opened the replacement vessel.





Ohh that's so sad.. it didn't even chip in one easy piece to glue back on. (not that that's ideal, but it's better than a huge hunk out of the side!) Have you been able to talk to Ops yet?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ohh that's so sad.. it didn't even chip in one easy piece to glue back on. (not that that's ideal, but it's better than a huge hunk out of the side!) Have you been able to talk to Ops yet?
Yeah, first time they sent the replacement and gave me 100 points.

My order for the vessel only cost me $3.92 out of pocket see below:

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 Kinda worked out perfectly because I needed to spend $2 to even out my 98 points to an even 100.
They've given me $18.66 credit and 100 points as well this time. I mentioned I didn't want a third vessel.  I just don't want to risk another damaged one.

I'm bummed they're damaged, I *can* still use them just hide the chips. I'm satisfied with the refund and points.  I'll just turn around and spend more money in the shop.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *landmang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies!

I've been lurking on MUT for a while, but just joined specifically to show off this points order!  I can't wait for everything to arrive - and thanks to everyone who posts here for teaching me the tricks to maximizing orders   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome, great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Maybe not quite as exciting as other orders, but I got a full size bottle of the Oribe dry texture spray from a stylist friend who also recommended these two products, but OMG they are expensive as heck, almost 100 bucks for two hair products! 

But I think the dry texture is seriously 1000x better than any dry shampoo and the 8.5oz bottle has lasted 10 months and is still half full even after daily use. So MAYBE it's worth it. Maybe. $7 is much more reasonable out of pocket to complete the trio.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



i posted this in the april thread too! these are the points on my secondary account. i still have 1000something on my main one. I got the water bottle since my sucky-camelbak started to get pretty gross and even with constant washing the bitey part gets nasty. i figured this just means i wont have to pay out of pocket for a nalgene to replace my camelbak. Not the most exciting order. I was going to get Benefit's Gimme Brow but I can't decide if I will actually use it or need it so I passed for now. Or at least until I can stare at it a bit in Sephora.
Wow so many points!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am even more in love with my order now that I actually have it! The UA headband and Reviver were my pick two mystery pack. The how bout them apples is HUGE, I was expecting something half the size. I got another ruby wing nail polish in peony, because I liked  ride 'em cowgirl, the colors are way prettier than the site shows. Indoors it's a super pretty coral and outdoors it's a nice dark pinky color. I got a 20% code from Birchbox for leaving the items in my cart while I was waiting for the pick two mystery back back in stock and used some of my points and got all of this for just $26!

 




  



 
That's a great haul and that palate is so adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Benefit Stay Flawless 15-Hour Primer FC04 1 $32.00
Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00
Yu-Be Foaming Skin Polish 850353000772 1 $18.00

Discount (20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$20.00
Tax $3.70
400 reward points -$40.00

Grand Total $3.70

Darn Birchbox for moving to my state and causing me to pay sales tax. But not bad.
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, ugh I'm bummed.

I got my order today and my vessel is chipped. 











It's not very visible when sitting on the table.  I can't find the missing piece in the shipping box or container's box, so makes me think the chip happened before going in the box.
Sorry to see that, hope you contacted BB and they helped you out.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluturtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I placed an order a couple of days ago, and got the shipping notice. However, it seems that my Anika blowout spray didn't get included? It still says available on the website, and there's no notice that it's back ordered. Is that weird or am I overthinking birchbox?!

What did get shipped is the Beauty Protector spray, Sumita in Nila, Yes to Blueberries wipes, and a pick two. (25% off 13 month code and $30 in points, $17 cash)
Nice haul, I would say definitely contact their cs they are always really helpful.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars - Pop Corn Pop* 87262900951-7 1 $6.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Keims Cleanshine Energizing Shampoo* 8436530030011 1 $9.50 Subtotal $47.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$17.50 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$10.00* My latest order. Now I wish I had bought the large vessel two weeks ago! I opted for the Becca One perfecting brush instead that time.
How do you like the Becca brush? I have been intrigued by it for a while. Also that's a nice haul.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I'm impressed with the orders y'all get using points and discounts! I signed up in January and I'm kind of just hoarding points on my main account and I signed up for a second account to try to get theBalm (and did) and for the extra points. I'm hoarding those as well. I can't seem to bring myself to buy anything yet. I added something to my cart but I just can't seem to go through with buying it (the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream stuff). I'm really wary about buying stuff just on word of mouth the way I'm considering the eye cream. Any suggestions on stuff that could be nice to add to the order? I have about $30 worth of points if I get a $10 gift card from my second account. Any other point hoarders out there that *take a long time to decide on purchases*? 
I add, removed, get close to finalizing the order, all about 50 times each before I finally make an order...

Same here.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great haul, let me know how you like the   BB cream I have been thinking about getting that one.
Regarding the Marcelle BB cream- I love it! First of all- it's a huge tube and its a measured pump. So I get a dime size per pump (no waste) which is just about perfect. The color is perfect on my medium skin. No sparkles not yellowy. It layers well where I need extra coverage. It looks very natural. Not oily. I can even use over moisturizer with no problem. I'm so glad I didn't spend twice as much for a similar product. I hope they always carry this!! Thanks for letting me know! I want to pick it up with my next anniversary code.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, ugh I'm bummed.
I got my order today and my vessel is chipped. 













It's not very visible when sitting on the table.  I can't find the missing piece in the shipping box or container's box, so makes me think the chip happened before going in the box.

Bah I'm just not meant to have vessels. This is the replacement vessel I received today



Oh no! Looks like they need to  package those better.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ohh that's so sad.. it didn't even chip in one easy piece to glue back on. (not that that's ideal, but it's better than a huge hunk out of the side!) Have you been able to talk to Ops yet?
Yeah, first time they sent the replacement and gave me 100 points.

My order for the vessel only cost me $3.92 out of pocket see below:

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

 Kinda worked out perfectly because I needed to spend $2 to even out my 98 points to an even 100.
They've given me $18.66 credit and 100 points as well this time. I mentioned I didn't want a third vessel.  I just don't want to risk another damaged one.

I'm bummed they're damaged, I *can* still use them just hide the chips. I'm satisfied with the refund and points.  I'll just turn around and spend more money in the shop.   

That's great, I love their cs.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you like the Becca brush? I have been intrigued by it for a while. Also that's a nice haul.
I have only used it a few times but it helps speed up the process of applying products and it distributes them nicely and not streaky. I like how I can go from cream to powder without having to switch brushes so that makes me less lazy about using more products. It blends my products nicely. I also liked it for contouring with bronzer.

The beauty blender works better and I have done cream and powder products with it as well. I am a bit lazy about the BB because I have to wash it every time and I heard about it growing mold so I make sure and let it dry completely between uses so I would not be able to use it daily. 

 I can see using the Becca most the days and the Beauty Blender for more special occasions when I have more time..


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you like the Becca brush? I have been intrigued by it for a while. Also that's a nice haul.
I have only used it a few times but it helps speed up the process of applying products and it distributes them nicely and not streaky. I like how I can go from cream to powder without having to switch brushes so that makes me less lazy about using more products. It blends my products nicely. I also liked it for contouring with bronzer.

The beauty blender works better and I have done cream and powder products with it as well. I am a bit lazy about the BB because I have to wash it every time and I heard about it growing mold so I make sure and let it dry completely between uses so I would not be able to use it daily. 

 I can see using the Becca most the days and the Beauty Blender for more special occasions when I have more time..

Thank you so much for all the info!


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 4, 2014)

I just used 600 points! I purchased the set of ice cream bowls and a pick two for myself, and I gifted a friend a 3 month subscription. 



  She's so excited!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

I started cashing out my points for gift cards, and realized two of them were missing their codes. Anyone else had this happen? I emailed them and sent them screenshots. So strange. It was weird though it did seem to take a really long time to get the emails.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started cashing out my points for gift cards, and realized two of them were missing their codes. Anyone else had this happen? I emailed them and sent them screenshots. So strange. It was weird though it did seem to take a really long time to get the emails.
It happened to me once I just emailed Birchbox Ops the email and they sent me the code.  Easy.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been sittong on my cart for a few weeks now everything is out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i hope they restock soon


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been sittong on my cart for a few weeks now everything is out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i hope they restock soon
I think it's because of their warehouse move. I'm sure once that's fully complete things will be back in stock.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 5, 2014)

I have 321 points and am saving them for the next LE box... when do they usually appear?! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 5, 2014)

> I have 321 points and am saving them for the next LE box... when do they usually appear?! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


 Mother's Day and Christmastime for sure. The rest just seem kinda random, maybe 3 times a year.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mother's Day and Christmastime for sure. The rest just seem kinda random, maybe 3 times a year.
Perfect, my 6th month anniversary is next month too!


----------



## trustlust (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been sittong on my cart for a few weeks now everything is out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i hope they restock soon
I'm trying to buy my boyfriend some beard conditioner for his Easter basket (yes, we still do Easter baskets for each other lol) and it's out of stock too. I just don't think he'll use the oil like he may the conditioner.

On another rant, the conditioner is 34$. Really? You can't make it one more dollar so I can get a pick 2? lol.

ETA: I decided to get him the 14$ beard oil and go ahead and replace my almost empty BP spray, and I went to add a pick 2. And both the women's and the men's pick 2 is out of stock. ;/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been sittong on my cart for a few weeks now everything is out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i hope they restock soon
 Me too! And the longer I wait...the more items go out of stock! I was going to buy the Arcona Cranberry Gommage + the CS Revealed Palette + a pick two and all three are out of stock now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey, I went to spend the points on my second account to gift cards and only see $25 as the lowest amount. I thought we could do $10?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, I went to spend the points on my second account to gift cards and only see $25 as the lowest amount. I thought we could do $10?
You should be able to! Make sure you're doing the 'by e-mail' card &amp; not the 'by mail' ones.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 6, 2014)

I've saved enough points to get my hubs the English Laundry cologne, but all the pick twos are still out. I refuse to buy it without the pick two. Is that bad?


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 6, 2014)

> Me too! And the longer I wait...the more items go out of stock! I was going to buy the Arcona Cranberry Gommage + the CS Revealed Palette + a pick two and all three are out of stock now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sure they'll be back in stock soon! Seems they're "Out of stock"-ing item by item as they pack up and ship it warehouse to warehouse.


----------



## clover317 (Apr 7, 2014)

New LE box!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 7, 2014)

> I'm sure they'll be back in stock soon! Seems they're "Out of stock"-ing item by item as they pack up and ship it warehouse to warehouse.


I wonder why I didn't get that email and I'm on there VIP thing.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 7, 2014)

Darn! I wish they would have waited a couple weeks so I'd have time to review my products in my box and have 400 points!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 7, 2014)

How much do  the limited edition boxes usually cost? And how fast do they sell out?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 7, 2014)

18 to 45 bucks and they sell out fast.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 7, 2014)

I want to say the Christmas one was like $120, it was very out of my price range, but it still sold out fast.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 8, 2014)

Do they let you know whats in the boxes first? And how fast do they sell out? Like first hour or what?


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 8, 2014)

> Do they let you know whats in the boxes first? And how fast do they sell out? Like first hour or what?


 Yes they will tell us what is in it and fast usually means a couple of days or a week depending on what's in it and how much it costs.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 9, 2014)

I just used the promo code they emailed for 50 extra points when you buy $35 of product from the March box (BUY35EXTRA50), and I got TheBalm "How Bout Them Apples" and a Stila lip glaze! Not my favorite lip gloss ever but I like them fine and I needed something to round out the order. It worked perfectly - $40 exactly, and I used the $40 worth of gift cards that I got myself using points from subscribing for four April boxes (with the SFBB100 code). So everything was free and I got 50 points out of the deal! I was going to wait for a pick 2 to come back in stock, but I got impatient...oh well, I have plenty of boxes of surprises coming my way this month anyway.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay so I got my mom a gift subscription and she went and filled out everything and saw the referral points thing. She wants to know if she likes it and subscribes do I get points. I know she would have to use my referral link but I have no idea what happens when a gift subscription ends. Does anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay so I got my mom a gift subscription and she went and filled out everything and saw the referral points thing. She wants to know if she likes it and subscribes do I get points. I know she would have to use my referral link but I have no idea what happens when a gift subscription ends. Does anybody have any experience with this?
she will get the points from reviewing her products every month.  When the gift sub is over they will give her the option of continuing the subscription.  she won't need to use your referral link at that point because she is already a box subscriber.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 10, 2014)

> > Okay so I got my mom a gift subscription and she went and filled out everything and saw the referral points thing. She wants to know if she likes it and subscribes do I get points. I know she would have to use my referral link but I have no idea what happens when a gift subscription ends. Does anybody have any experience with this?
> 
> 
> she will get the points from reviewing her products every month. Â When the gift sub is over they will give her the option of continuing the subscription. Â she won't need to use your referral link at that point because she is already a box subscriber.Â Â


 Thanks. I wasn't sure how she would need to subscribe when her gift was over.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 11, 2014)

I saw that women's pick 2s are back in stock, and I couldn't help myself! Just made my 2nd almost-free order this week: Sumita brow pencil, MAKE Silk Cream Lipstick in Magnolia, the Besame lipstick/rouge duo and a pick 2 for $2 out of pocket. And now I'm all out of points and gift cards for the moment, and awaiting very exciting orders!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Now that the women's pick two are in stock... I just placed my first ever full sized order on my second account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still busy hoarding points on my main account, lol. But I'm super excited about this order since I only paid $1.60 out of pocket after points, gift cards, and the 3months20 promo code!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Now that the women's pick two are in stock... I just placed my first ever full sized order on my second account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still busy hoarding points on my main account, lol. But I'm super excited about this order since I only paid $1.60 out of pocket after points, gift cards, and the 3months20 promo code! 
i want the bodum bug with the built in infuser for loose tea! its out of stock though.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i want the bodum bug with the built in infuser for loose tea! its out of stock though. 




I've been waiting for that to come back in stock too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But we just bought a set of the bodum bistro mugs from Macy's (15 oz) and loved them so I decided to just get more, haha. I'm definitely getting the mugs with the built in infusers too (if they ever come back)!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been waiting for that to come back in stock too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But we just bought a set of the bodum bistro mugs from Macy's (15 oz) and loved them so I decided to just get more, haha. I'm definitely getting the mugs with the built in infusers too (if they ever come back)!
I bought the infuser kettle instead! but i still want the mugs! 

now i am debating kusmi tea or going to my local tea shop. it has weird hours but crazy selection! it also looks like something out of harry potter. LOL


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought the infuser kettle instead! but i still want the mugs! 

now i am debating kusmi tea or going to my local tea shop. it has weird hours but crazy selection! it also looks like something out of harry potter. LOL
If you can get the kusmi tea for free with points + free shipping... then I'd suggest that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But going to actual tea shops are amazing! It's always awesome to actually smell each kind. XD


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 11, 2014)

Made an order! Not crazy exciting, but a good mix of practical (concealer--trying a new one, brush cleaning stuff, and hem strips, because I am the laziest person on earth) and fun (chocolate! and my first Deborah Lippmann!). Used my re-activated 13 month code from last month:





The best part is I still have $30 in giftcards and over 500 points!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Is it weird I want to buy the Reviver wipes with my points?? It's coming upon summer, and I've been using "natural" deodorant (which doesn't work at all so far...).... but it seems so boring!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *ARCONA Cranberry Gommage* 874316000067 1 $44.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Mini Infinity Tray* 94901 1 $30.00 Subtotal $106.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$34.00 Tax $0.00 400 reward points -$40.00 Gift Card (BBZCLEFWKT27HYJK) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0ILKZSQZDMLRSX) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0BS2FK1Q2UXCEW) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB1AA6RZ8H2GA9D9) -$2.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
Whooooo so excited! And I still have $28 to put towards the Miracle Skin Revival Mud if it ever comes back in stock.


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 12, 2014)

> Is it weird I want to buy the Reviver wipes with my points?? It's coming upon summer, and I've been using "natural" deodorant (which doesn't work at all so far...).... but it seems so boring!


 Nope, I do that too. Then I have the money that I would spend on necessities to spend on shiny things.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Now that the women's pick two are in stock... I just placed my first ever full sized order on my second account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still busy hoarding points on my main account, lol. But I'm super excited about this order since I only paid $1.60 out of pocket after points, gift cards, and the 3months20 promo code! 
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Item Sku Qty Subtotal *ARCONA Cranberry Gommage* 874316000067 1 $44.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Mini Infinity Tray* 94901 1 $30.00 Subtotal $106.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$34.00 Tax $0.00 400 reward points -$40.00 Gift Card (BBZCLEFWKT27HYJK) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0ILKZSQZDMLRSX) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0BS2FK1Q2UXCEW) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB1AA6RZ8H2GA9D9) -$2.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 
Whooooo so excited! And I still have $28 to put towards the Miracle Skin Revival Mud if it ever comes back in stock. 
Awesome haul!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 12, 2014)

Since the mystery pick-twos came back in stock I decided to place an order and the diamond tray is back in stock too!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 13, 2014)

I placed two different orders to get twofree mystery packs ... yes I am addict:

This is what I got:

Michael Todd's Fruit Enzyme Scrub

Michael Todd's Honey &amp; Oats Cleanser

Michael Todd's Blue Alge Toner 

Caudalie Cleanser

For $26.00 in Total...can't wait!!! Plus used the *BUY35EXTRA50 code for one order since you can't use the code more than once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed two different orders to get twofree mystery packs ... yes I am addict:

This is what I got:

Michael Todd's Fruit Enzyme Scrub

Michael Todd's Honey &amp; Oats Cleanser

Michael Todd's Blue Alge Toner 

Caudalie Cleanser

For $26.00 in Total...can't wait!!! Plus used the *BUY35EXTRA50 code for one order since you can't use the code more than once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *
That is a nice set of pick twos IMO!


----------



## JulietIsTaken (Apr 14, 2014)

I was pretty happy with this order! They messed up and sent me a box of Kusmi I Heart Detox tea (which is $25.24 in the shop! Ridiculous for tea) instead of the strawberry tea, so I got to keep that one, they sent me the correct tea and gave me 100 points on top of it! If I include those extras it brings the total to -$14.37.



 Not too shabby!

The sample pack had dupes I've already received from BB in it, a Chella Highlighter pencil (my third one from subs lol) and a sample sized vial of Folle De Joie.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got home and found my bb order from last week. Ordered my husband the English Laundry Oxford Bleu (mmmmmmm!!), a pick two, and a POP lippie for myself. Opened the box all excitedly to find NO ENGLISH LAUNDRY. Wtf, bb?!?! The receipt says "ORMD" next to the cologne but I don't know what that stands for and did they email to say it would possibly be coming later?? Noooooo. In fact, they never even sent me tracking! Ugh. I'm irritated, especially since I waited a few weeks for the cologne to be in stock, too.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 14, 2014)

> I just got home and found my bb order from last week. Ordered my husband the English Laundry Oxford Bleu (mmmmmmm!!), a pick two, and a POP lippie for myself. Opened the box all excitedly to find NO ENGLISH LAUNDRY. Wtf, bb?!?! The receipt says "ORMD" next to the cologne but I don't know what that stands for and did they email to say it would possibly be coming later?? Noooooo. In fact, they never even sent me tracking! Ugh. I'm irritated, especially since I waited a few weeks for the cologne to be in stock, too.


 Where do you live? From google, I found this: http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/hazardous/examples/ground_ormd.html I'm not sure if that's it or not lol


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 14, 2014)

> Where do you live? From google, I found this: http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/hazardous/examples/ground_ormd.html I'm not sure if that's it or not lol


 I'm in FL but I'm going to guess that's what ORMD stands for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for posting that because I would have never thought the acronym had anything to do with the type of product. I just assumed it was more of an internal code for back-ordered or something. Oh and his pick 2 is awesome! He got a Gameday face scrub in a good travel sized bottle and the WÃ¼rkin Stiffs magnetic collar stays. Excellent timing since he has an interview next week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in FL but I'm going to guess that's what ORMD stands for.



Thank you for posting that because I would have never thought the acronym had anything to do with the type of product. I just assumed it was more of an internal code for back-ordered or something.

Oh and his pick 2 is awesome! He got a Gameday face scrub in a good travel sized bottle and the WÃ¼rkin Stiffs magnetic collar stays. Excellent timing since he has an interview next week!




OMG you can get the Wurkin Stiffs in a men's pick two??? I think I might need to start putting the men's pick two in my cart instead...


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 15, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised by this men's pick two! I'll probably start getting them even for myself. The Gameday scrub is extra gentle and the light mint scent is so refreshing. (I'm planning to five-finger it when he's not watching)


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 15, 2014)

I placed an order yesterday and ordered then men's pick 2 since the woman's were out of stock. So excited to see what I will get.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm trying to decide if I should use my points on the Quirky cutting board thingy with the drawers. I think it's so cute! But it is $50 (I do have points/coupons) which feels like a lot for a cutting board... Plus, bed bath and beyond has it for $40! Not that I can spend my points at BBB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but still. What to dooooo.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

If you're on makeup overload like I am and trying to use BB points on things like home decor and practical stuff, then get the quirky board (and maybe the BB tray GWP?). But if you're still wanting ALL THE PRETTIES and spending the points on makeup later will help you not spend "real money" at Sephora, then best to save them for now!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 15, 2014)

@magicalmom my game plan is to save up all my points to buy home-stuff for my new apartment in August! i'd rather use a 20% off than the BBDIAMOND tray. I'm totally on pretties overload!  I *really* want those damn ice cream bowls to come back in stock.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JulietIsTaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I was pretty happy with this order! They messed up and sent me a box of Kusmi I Heart Detox tea (which is $25.24 in the shop! Ridiculous for tea) instead of the strawberry tea, so I got to keep that one, they sent me the correct tea and gave me 100 points on top of it! If I include those extras it brings the total to -$14.37.




 Not too shabby!

The sample pack had dupes I've already received from BB in it, a Chella Highlighter pencil (my third one from subs lol) and a sample sized vial of Folle De Joie.
That's great!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not a mom, but that limited edition baby buggy pouch w/the items are pretty tempting. The only thing I wouldn't use is the diaper rash cream and I am sure I could find a home for it. The pouch itself is adorable! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not a mom, but that limited edition baby buggy pouch w/the items are pretty tempting. The only thing I wouldn't use is the diaper rash cream and I am sure I could find a home for it. The pouch itself is adorable!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
I think so too, and a know a few soon to be new mom's so gifting the baby stuff should be pretty easy.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 16, 2014)

I placed an order on Sunday night and it still is processing and hasn't shipped. I don't remember any of my previous orders taking so long, but does that still sound in the range of normal??


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, I was trying to save up to 500 points and wait for my 6 month anniversary code next month, but I used the mobile 20 code and ended up paying just $1.60 for the bundle of joy set!  I am not a mom, but the pouch is adorable and the items are great too. I debated about waiting for mystery 2 packs coming back in stock, but I decided I didn't want to risk it going out of stock.

Subtotal $52.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You - Mobile Only) -$10.40 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 Gift Card  -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$1.60* Birchbox Bundle of Joy Set     $52.00


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried sending a gift card from and to the same email address?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 17, 2014)

> Has anyone tried sending a gift card from and to the same email address?


 I just did it today. It went through immediately.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried sending a gift card from and to the same email address?
I just did it today. It went through immediately. Yup, I do this all the time and it goes through just the same.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2014)

> > Has anyone tried sending a gift card from and to the same email address?
> 
> 
> I just did it today. It went through immediately.


 Fantastic! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 17, 2014)

Just ordered: 

theBalmÂ® Cosmetics Exclusive Meet Matt(e) Nudeâ„¢ and Put a Lid On It Set

$48.00  Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)

$10.00  Subtotal         $58.00

Shipping &amp; Handling      $0.00

Discount (3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$19.60

100 reward points-$10.00

Gift Card -$10.00

Gift Card -$10.00

*Grand Total**$8.40*

*Not bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 17, 2014)

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Miracle Skin Transformer Miracle Revival Mud* 818399000000 1 $38.00 
*Floss Gloss Nail Polish* *Shade*

Dimepiece

FG011 1 $8.00 *Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 Subtotal $56.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, BBDIAMONDTRAY, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB1AA6RZ8H2GA9D9) -$8.00 Gift Card (BB2AUX0AOMCT8ABR) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB1ABLVKK7JSYS1T) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB2AU5IDY67NG9G8) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$8.00* 
I was going to just do the Miracle Mud + sample pack for free, but added the polish to get the BB tray. Figured if I couldn't find a % off code, I might as well use another code!


----------



## saku (Apr 18, 2014)

all the pick twos are out of stock! i want to place an order to use my 13months25 code..


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey girls I got a question: The yearly99 promo code was get 99 points for spending 99 for the year upgrade plus 100 promo points?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hey girls I got a question: The yearly99 promo code was get 99 points for spending 99 for the year upgrade plus 100 promo points?


 I believe it was just $99 for the sub (which is normally $110) and the 99 points for spending that much money. No extra points. ETA: I remember running the numbers and figuring out that the effective per-box price was exactly the same whether you used that promo or the one where you paid the regular price and got 100 extra points.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 18, 2014)

Had no idea there was a 30 month code for 30% off, but I'll take it!  I decided to use it on brands that rarely (if ever) go on sale:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss* *Shade*

Glamour

656509-03717 1 $33.00 
*Sunday Riley Modern Lip Color* *Shade*

Sunday

SR317 1 $32.00 
*Piret &amp; Tamara Eye Silk* *Shade*

Tiger's Eye

3765482007 1 $25.00 Subtotal $90.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 30-Box Anniversary Discount - 30%, DIRTY30) -$27.00 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$43.00*


----------



## trustlust (Apr 18, 2014)

So... I love Birchbox, but I want to try some other subscription boxes, so I decided to cancel all 3 Birchbox accounts for right now. Andd.... this just happened.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 18, 2014)

After May, I will no longer be subscribing to BB. So yesterday I used 1000 points that I had accumulated and bought quite a few things! After using my points, I only paid $12.93 out of pocket!



I've been wanting to try the Caudalie elixir for a long time so I thought this would be the perfect opportunity. I needed to replace my Real Techniques sponge so I am upgrading to the real deal by purchasing the Beauty Blenders. I've been wanting one of the macaron trinket boxes for a while and my husband finally finished my vanity so that will be a welcome addition. Has anyone used that Becca foundation before? I'm still trying to find my HG and have wanted to try something from the band for a while.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After May, I will no longer be subscribing to BB. So yesterday I used 1000 points that I had accumulated and bought quite a few things! After using my points, I only paid $12.93 out of pocket!





I've been wanting to try the Caudalie elixir for a long time so I thought this would be the perfect opportunity.
I needed to replace my Real Techniques sponge so I am upgrading to the real deal by purchasing the Beauty Blenders.
I've been wanting one of the macaron trinket boxes for a while and my husband finally finished my vanity so that will be a welcome addition.

Has anyone used that Becca foundation before? I'm still trying to find my HG and have wanted to try something from the band for a while.

I want to say I have a bronze foundation from Becca- I'll check when I get home tonight!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2014)

First time spending NO points on a BB purchase. I LOVED the FEED bag, but didn't care for the rest of the stuff, so thankfully they put just the pouch up for sale!









21% was the smallest of 4 available discount codes, and with such a small purchase the difference was .64 cents. I'd rather save the 25% offs for big points purchases.


----------



## saku (Apr 18, 2014)

women's pick two back in stock! quick!


----------



## saku (Apr 18, 2014)

placed my order! got the bodum assam tea press, ahmad tea lndon bus caddy, and the brush guard variety pack. + pick two, and converted the rest of my points to gift cards. used my 25% off code too! finally, i can stop stalking birchbox for when the pick two becomes available again!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*BODUMÂ® ASSAM Tea Press* *Color*

Black

18444-01USBLK 1 $25.00 *Ahmad Tea London Bus Caddy* 891 1 $5.29 *The Brush Guard Variety Pack* 20081000 1 $5.50 
*Gift Card* *Gift Card Sender*

*Gift Card Recipient*

BBOXGIFTCARD 1 $25.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $70.79 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13MONTHS25, Free Shipping on Birchbox Memberships, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$18.95 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$11.84* 
i have 495 points, so what i did is added a $25 gift card. so i have 95 points left + 11 that i earned in this order, which puts me at another $10 credit.. i'll be converting that to a gift card now.

i really don't need anything, so i'm very happy with this small order. i really only wanted the tea press and the tea, but i guess might as well add a $5 item to get the mystery pack! i have plenty of brush guards for eye brushes, but none of the bigger ones, so this is a perfect way to get a 'fitting' for my larger brushes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

ohhhh...its not letting me use a gift card and points at the same time. anyone else running into this?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

oh! and i'm trying to buy a gift card with points but once its in my cart it shows as a yearly sub gift? weird!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 18, 2014)

> ohhhh...its not letting me use a gift card and points at the same time. anyone else running into this?


 Geez... More problems huh? They really need to get stuff sorted out. Shipping issues, out of stock items, the pick 2 not showing up as free the other day, points being taken away (yeah I know... They weren't earned blah blah blah), and now this hiccup. Also they tweeted FIFTEEN tweets all at once at 6:00 pm CST. I love Birchbox! I just hope they don't dig themselves into a hole they can't climb out of.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Geez... More problems huh? They really need to get stuff sorted out. Shipping issues, out of stock items, the pick 2 not showing up as free the other day, points being taken away (yeah I know... They weren't earned blah blah blah), and now this hiccup. Also they tweeted FIFTEEN tweets all at once at 6:00 pm CST. I love Birchbox! I just hope they don't dig themselves into a hole they can't climb out of.
i can't tell if i'm doing something wrong or what but my GCs look like they're applied to my order...and i have DEFINITELY used points and cards in one order before. but after i click the box "use 1100 points" or whatever in the payment section, my gift cards go away and my order is only showing points as payment!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 18, 2014)

> i can't tell if i'm doing something wrong or what but my GCs look like they're applied to my order...and i have DEFINITELY used points and cards in one order before. but after i click the box "use 1100 points" or whatever in the payment section, my gift cards go away and my order is only showing points as payment!


 That's really weird!!! Did you try logging out and logging back in? When I had the pick 2 problem the other day I emailed them, posted on their FB wall and tweeted them. They answered the FB post AFTER I posted that it was working again. Never answered the email or the tweet. On FB they said to just message them next time... Um nope! I put it on their wall in case anyone else is having the same problem. Oh... And when they finally answered me it was because I posted it as a response to one of their status updates. I said something like: so I see somebody is here, so how about you fix the pick 2 problem lol


----------



## trustlust (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  women's pick two back in stock! quick!
of course... 2 hours after i decided to stop waiting and placed my order. ;x


----------



## trustlust (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohhhh...its not letting me use a gift card and points at the same time. anyone else running into this?
Earlier today, I used 600 rewards points and 70$ in gift cards in the same purchase.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Earlier today, I used 600 rewards points and 70$ in gift cards in the same purchase.
i know i've done that before too..this is soooo annnooooying.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i know i've done that before too..this is soooo annnooooying. 
These kind of things is why I decided to take a break from Birchbox. They have some serious issues going on right now. After the whole points debacle, I just wanted to use my points and wait until everything is back to normal.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These kind of things is why I decided to take a break from Birchbox. They have some serious issues going on right now. After the whole points debacle, I just wanted to use my points and wait until everything is back to normal.
i guess i can wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was trying to order some things for my boyfriend. this is quite the hassle right now!


----------



## jmd252 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know if anyone posted this already, but they also took away the option of purchasing a digital gift card. The only increment you can buy is $110 :/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if anyone posted this already, but they also took away the option of purchasing a digital gift card. The only increment you can buy is $110 :/
it shows up in your cart as a yearly sub.


----------



## jmd252 (Apr 18, 2014)

> it shows up in your cart as a yearly sub.


 Hmm...makes sense given the amount. What's going on, BB?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow now I feel better about my decision to cash out every 100 point increment I had weeks ago onto gift cards, and save it all for a big purchase. I'm not really sure what I want yet, except that Clarisonic Mia 2 (which incidentally the bf is excited about me getting so he can use it for his beard, what a goof). I definitely also want some home items, but I can't decide what else! Now I can just wait for the problems to subside and items to go in stock.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohhhh...its not letting me use a gift card and points at the same time. anyone else running into this?
This happened to me last month. I would add my gift card just fine, get to the page where you can apply points, apply them, and then on the final screen it would look like I hadn't added any giftcards and was using all of my points. 

I contacted BB about it and they said it was a browser thing, which IMO obviously it isn't and it was a website thing. I still tried it on a bunch of different browsers though to be safe, and that didn't help. They finally said just to call them and they would do it over the phone, which uuugh I hate so I still haven't used those gift cards, haha.


----------



## jmd252 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Wow now I feel better about my decision to cash out every 100 point increment I had weeks ago onto gift cards, and save it all for a big purchase. I'm not really sure what I want yet, except that Clarisonic Mia 2 (which incidentallyÂ the bf is excited about me getting so he can use it for his beard, what a goof). I definitely also want some home items, but I can't decide what else! Now I can just wait for the problems to subside and items to go in stock.


 That's exactly what I want! I've saved my points for months and I want to switch the last 20 over from my 2nd acct, and can't. So frustrating. I just want my Mia!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

GREAT. Not only did they take away the 100 points, but I can't gift my points to my other account to make up for it so I can by my foundation in a summer color.  I accepted that they took away the points (but found it annoying), but this is dumb.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Apr 18, 2014)

I got the Rosanna Tray, Medium Vessel, Pick 2 w/ my anniversary code and points. Paid $1.07 OOP. My annual sub just ran out. I have been underwhelmed with my recent boxes. And, I was part of PointGate. I think I'm going to enjoy my pretties and take a BB break. Still waiting on my two slow boxes for April.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if anyone posted this already, but they also took away the option of purchasing a digital gift card. The only increment you can buy is $110 :/
Wow WTF... Good thing I have enough points on my second account to cash out to a $50 physical gift card. But seriously, all of these changes are making me lose interest in Birchbox.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow WTF... Good thing I have enough points on my second account to cash out to a $50 physical gift card. But seriously, all of these changes are making me lose interest in Birchbox. 
Ditto. I cancelled for a little while until they can get things straightened out.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if anyone posted this already, but they also took away the option of purchasing a digital gift card. The only increment you can buy is $110 :/

Ugh I am super not happy about this. Not being able to use points in different accounts that way is definitely going to make me reconsider multiple subscriptions! And I don't even feel like I can complain about it since I think you're technically not supposed to _have _multiple accounts. With all these changes and problems, I feel like maybe I should just spend all the gift cards I have right now ($40...) in case they make some new change (like, I don't know, not being able to use multiple GCs in an order? I don't even want to say it, but I fear it), and cancel all my accounts, and wait and see what happens with Birchbox.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 18, 2014)

As of right now... I can't place an order for a $50 physical gift card. Birchbox will only let me add a $100 physical gift card.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

That sucks!!! I guess the next step will be for BB to charge those of us who were able to flip their points to gift cards if they were extra "invalid" points... That happens the sh*t's gonna hit the fan!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That sucks!!! I guess the next step will be for BB to charge those of us who were able to flip their points to gift cards if they were extra "invalid" points... That happens the sh*t's gonna hit the fan!

Don't even say that! I'm pretty sure that the $30 (I did that three times) would overdraft the account I used to pay! Out of paranoia, I just looked to see if there's a way to edit billing info if my subscription is already cancelled, just in case so I could input a different card, and there's not, that I can see.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

> Don't even say that!Â I'm pretty sure that the $30 (I did that three times) would overdraft the account I used to pay! Out of paranoia, I just looked to see if there's a way to edit billing info if my subscription is already cancelled, just in case so I could input a different card, and there's not, that I can see.


 My account would overdraw too. I don't think they'd do that... Can they legally do that? So many people would cancel for sure.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My account would overdraw too. I don't think they'd do that... Can they legally do that? So many people would cancel for sure.

Yeah, I don't know. I wouldn't think they could do that, but they don't have a good recent track record.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 19, 2014)

Out of curiosity... has anyone ever bought a physical gift card before?


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

I bought a $50 gift card by mail a few weeks. Took forever to arrive but it did come in a cute presentation box.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

Welp, all these recent changes have just proven that I need to cancel my multiple accounts. No sense in having more than one anyway, but if we're going to no longer be able to use the points we all earn (even though they're on different accounts), then all the more reason to scale back. Maybe I'll reactivate my Ipsy account.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought a $50 gift card by mail a few weeks. Took forever to arrive but it did come in a cute presentation box.
Awesome! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I guess I'll go ahead and place my order for my $100 gift card so that at least I'll have something they can't take away. XD


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

I just wrote them an email asking about the lack of lower-value gift cards...I'll post here if I get a response.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 19, 2014)

Well... I just made this order. XD 





I feel _kind of_ guilty, because I essentially got the Bodum glasses for free and I'm still keeping my 1,000 points... just now in a different form, lol. But since Birchbox is making all of these changes and the pick twos are in stock, I thought I'd go for it. Hopefully I'll get everything in tact next week since orders of $100+ as part of the Ace program gets me two-day shipping.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

> Well... I just made this order. XDÂ
> 
> I feelÂ _kind of_Â guilty, because I essentially got the Bodum glasses for free and I'm still keeping my 1,000 points... just now in a different form, lol. But since Birchbox is making all of these changes and the pick twos are in stock, I thought I'd go for it. Hopefully I'll get everything in tact next week since orders of $100+ as part of the Ace program gets me two-day shipping.Â


 Wow! Nice!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! Nice!!
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope that they will remember to include the gift card, lol. XD


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 19, 2014)

i made the following orders this month:

*Juicy Couture Couture La La Malibu - 1.3 oz* JYCF40003 1 $52.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $62.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, bbdiamondtray, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $2.76 300 reward points -$30.00 Gift Card (BB1RO280QX2PQEMF) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB1RB1LEGBRWHEK7) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$4.76*




*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Limited Edition: Free for All* LTENATURAL-FZ 1 $44.00 Subtotal $54.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2yearlove) -$21.00 Tax $1.75 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$4.75* 

*Clarisonic Mia Sonic Skin Cleansing System* *Color*

Lavender

8 87242 00137 4 1 $125.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $135.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$35.00 Tax $5.30 400 reward points -$40.00 Gift Card (BB0POUXQTSB3DWAQ) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0P77KW8V28QGN1) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0PDX6YBD8DR711) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0P9EJZDK1R1FRO) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$25.30* 
My fiance is amazing by how little I spend out of pocket.  I'm so glad that I cashed out my points before "pointgate".


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

This just happened: CLEAN Shower Fresh for Men $74.00 Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack $10.00 govinoÂ® â€˜go anywhereâ€™ decanter and wine glass set $14.95 Subtotal $98.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$27.79 Store Credit -$68.00 *Grand Total $3.16* Had a $68 store credit for the English Laundry debacle, and since others are reporting issues using points and gift cards together, I figured I'd cash out this account and use my $40 in gift cards on a diff account. But now I have no idea what else to get!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm sure they're going to fix the gift cards. It's most likely a glitch. They wouldn't just allow one amount option for e-gift cards, never mind the fact that it's $110, which is not only a super random amount, but no one is going to buy that high of a gift card as a gift lol...

It just looks like there's some kind of issue with them. Has anyone e-mailed BB and let them know?


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure they're going to fix the gift cards. It's most likely a glitch. They wouldn't just allow one amount option for e-gift cards, never mind the fact that it's $110, which is not only a super random amount, but no one is going to buy that high of a gift card as a gift lol...

It just looks like there's some kind of issue with them. Has anyone e-mailed BB and let them know?

I emailed them, but seeing as it's the weekend, and a holiday weekend at that, it'll be a few days I think before anything is changed/we get any answers.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This just happened:

CLEAN Shower Fresh for Men $74.00

Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack $10.00

govinoÂ® â€˜go anywhereâ€™ decanter and wine glass set $14.95

Subtotal $98.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$27.79
Store Credit -$68.00
*Grand Total $3.16*


Had a $68 store credit for the English Laundry debacle, and since others are reporting issues using points and gift cards together, I figured I'd cash out this account and use my $40 in gift cards on a diff account. But now I have no idea what else to get!
That's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it's gift cards, then I'd save them for now since they never expire. Maybe you could get the next LE box with those points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

[@]ikecarus[/@] Thanks! Normally I would sit on the gift cards but I'm paranoid they'll start changing and taking stuff away, so I went ahead and placed this order too. There's a code for a free derma e scrub, which is $12.75 on its own, so even better than a 20% off code. The duck bag is going to get a heavy layer of waterproofing for moto days and I just couldn't resist the "B" pouch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BAGGUÂ® Sailor Stripe Duck Bag $24.00 derma eÂ® Anti-Wrinkle Vitamin A Glycolic Scrub $12.75 Mystery Sample Pack $10.00 Birchbox Diamond Coin Pouch $6.00 Subtotal $52.75 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Derma e Scrub with $25+ Purchase, dermae) -$10.00 Gift Card. -$0.80 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 *Grand Total $1.95*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 19, 2014)

Spent the rest of my points! Went with some 'essentials' I'm almost out of.




Had been waiting for the large Rosanna vessel to come back in stock, but I'll probably just pick it up with a code &amp; no points.


----------



## jmd252 (Apr 19, 2014)

> I'm sure they're going to fix the gift cards. It's most likely a glitch. They wouldn't just allow one amount option for e-gift cards, never mind the fact that it's $110, which is not only a super random a freemount, but no one is going to buy that high of a gift card as a gift lol... It just looks like there's some kind of issue with them. Has anyone e-mailed BB and let them know?


 I was thinking the same thing, especially since usofjessamerica pointed out that the only digital gift card isn't even a gift card - it links you to an annual subscription. I am wondering, though, if its acting up because they are in the process of revamping their gift card system to prevent moving points from account to account. I wish I placed my order last week while I could! Fingers crossed that it is a simple glitch that can be fixed easily.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 19, 2014)

Cashed out all my points the night before "point gate" happened! Thank goodness I did, now just hoping that they didn't screw up my order like they did my last three times.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2014)

[@]katiecoll[/@] Nice haul! I see you got the govino set, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish BB would carry more workout/exercise items. I know they're focused on beauty products and I'm not complaining at all. But I think that'd be a fun area for them to branch into.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2014)

Uggggh. Ok it's still not working for me... When I get to the payment options it says : Use points 1115 available Use credit card 1 Use credit card 2 Other or whatever $20 in gift cards applied to order Then when I check the points the gift cards go away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ok. I'm done. I'm going to wait until Monday. I'm really annoyed. I guess I *could* use just the points but that kinda defeats the purpose of me having gift cards to use... Oh and the e-gift card is still showing up as an annual sub


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uggggh. Ok it's still not working for me...
When I get to the payment options it says :

Use points 1115 available
Use credit card 1
Use credit card 2
Other or whatever

$20 in gift cards applied to order

Then when I check the points the gift cards go away



Ok. I'm done. I'm going to wait until Monday. I'm really annoyed. I guess I *could* use just the points but that kinda defeats the purpose of me having gift cards to use...

Oh and the e-gift card is still showing up as an annual sub

What are you trying to buy? Did I see earlier that you were trying to buy a gift card? Maybe you just can't use gift cards to buy gift cards. I don't know, though, that's just a guess.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2014)

> What are you trying to buy? Did I see earlier that you were trying to buy a gift card? Maybe you just can't use gift cards to buy gift cards. I don't know, though, that's just a guess.


 No. I'm trying to buy a water bottle and the quirky cutting board. So when that wasn't working to let me pay with gift card/point combo I cleared my cart, logged out and back in then tried to buy a gift card with my points so I can pay only in gift cards. That's not working. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. I was trying to come up with a solution.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 19, 2014)

I had $10 in redeemable points on one account and I just ordered a bottle of perfume, a monthly subscription (I had previously cancelled on that account), and a mystery pack. I used a promo code but it didn't give me the option to use my points. Strange. I also noticed the email gift cards are still set to $110 only.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

I received my order (meet matte nude kit and men's pick 2) today. Ordered it on Wednesday. Fast shipping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 19, 2014)

> I received my order (meet matte nude kit and men's pick 2) today. Ordered it on Wednesday. Fast shipping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!


----------



## saku (Apr 19, 2014)

i'm waiting anxiously for my tea press and tea!!! gahhhhh!!!! i hope it ships already!!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScoutSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my order (meet matte nude kit and men's pick 2) today. Ordered it on Wednesday. Fast shipping!





How do you like it??? I can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 19, 2014)

> How do you like it??? I can't wait for mine to get here!


 I haven't gotten to play with it yet. :/ We took our son to the amusement park and we've been here about six hours so far lol I'll probably get to play with it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did open if to make sure it was intact and everything was fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 19, 2014)

First BB order:  





Pretty happy with how the order total vs. points worked out 





I was going to turn the points into a giftcard but it's still being glitchy.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 20, 2014)

The e gift card issue has to be a website problem- I am sure they will fix it.  Especially because they don't know yet that you are trying to use points for the order yet- and gift cards are a huge money maker for companies.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had no idea there was a 30 month code for 30% off, but I'll take it!  I decided to use it on brands that rarely (if ever) go on sale:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss* *Shade*

Glamour

656509-03717 1 $33.00 
*Sunday Riley Modern Lip Color* *Shade*

Sunday

SR317 1 $32.00 
*Piret &amp; Tamara Eye Silk* *Shade*

Tiger's Eye

3765482007 1 $25.00 Subtotal $90.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 30-Box Anniversary Discount - 30%, DIRTY30) -$27.00 200 reward points -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$43.00* 
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... I love Birchbox, but I want to try some other subscription boxes, so I decided to cancel all 3 Birchbox accounts for right now. Andd.... this just happened.








Great haul, I love the beauty protector.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After May, I will no longer be subscribing to BB. So yesterday I used 1000 points that I had accumulated and bought quite a few things! After using my points, I only paid $12.93 out of pocket!





I've been wanting to try the Caudalie elixir for a long time so I thought this would be the perfect opportunity.
I needed to replace my Real Techniques sponge so I am upgrading to the real deal by purchasing the Beauty Blenders.
I've been wanting one of the macaron trinket boxes for a while and my husband finally finished my vanity so that will be a welcome addition.

Has anyone used that Becca foundation before? I'm still trying to find my HG and have wanted to try something from the band for a while.
Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  placed my order! got the bodum assam tea press, ahmad tea lndon bus caddy, and the brush guard variety pack. + pick two, and converted the rest of my points to gift cards. used my 25% off code too! finally, i can stop stalking birchbox for when the pick two becomes available again!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 
*BODUMÂ® ASSAM Tea Press* *Color*

Black

18444-01USBLK 1 $25.00 *Ahmad Tea London Bus Caddy* 891 1 $5.29 *The Brush Guard Variety Pack* 20081000 1 $5.50 
*Gift Card* *Gift Card Sender*

*Gift Card Recipient*

BBOXGIFTCARD 1 $25.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $70.79 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13MONTHS25, Free Shipping on Birchbox Memberships, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$18.95 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$11.84* 
i have 495 points, so what i did is added a $25 gift card. so i have 95 points left + 11 that i earned in this order, which puts me at another $10 credit.. i'll be converting that to a gift card now.

i really don't need anything, so i'm very happy with this small order. i really only wanted the tea press and the tea, but i guess might as well add a $5 item to get the mystery pack! i have plenty of brush guards for eye brushes, but none of the bigger ones, so this is a perfect way to get a 'fitting' for my larger brushes.
Love that tea and the packaging is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well... I just made this order. XD 





I feel _kind of_ guilty, because I essentially got the Bodum glasses for free and I'm still keeping my 1,000 points... just now in a different form, lol. But since Birchbox is making all of these changes and the pick twos are in stock, I thought I'd go for it. Hopefully I'll get everything in tact next week since orders of $100+ as part of the Ace program gets me two-day shipping. 
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i made the following orders this month:

*Juicy Couture Couture La La Malibu - 1.3 oz* JYCF40003 1 $52.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $62.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, bbdiamondtray, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00 Tax $2.76 300 reward points -$30.00 Gift Card (BB1RO280QX2PQEMF) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB1RB1LEGBRWHEK7) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$4.76*




*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Limited Edition: Free for All* LTENATURAL-FZ 1 $44.00 Subtotal $54.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2yearlove) -$21.00 Tax $1.75 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$4.75* 

*Clarisonic Mia Sonic Skin Cleansing System* *Color*

Lavender

8 87242 00137 4 1 $125.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $135.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$35.00 Tax $5.30 400 reward points -$40.00 Gift Card (BB0POUXQTSB3DWAQ) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0P77KW8V28QGN1) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0PDX6YBD8DR711) -$10.00 Gift Card (BB0P9EJZDK1R1FRO) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$25.30* 
My fiance is amazing by how little I spend out of pocket.  I'm so glad that I cashed out my points before "pointgate".
Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This just happened:

CLEAN Shower Fresh for Men $74.00

Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack $10.00

govinoÂ® â€˜go anywhereâ€™ decanter and wine glass set $14.95

Subtotal $98.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$27.79
Store Credit -$68.00
*Grand Total $3.16*


Had a $68 store credit for the English Laundry debacle, and since others are reporting issues using points and gift cards together, I figured I'd cash out this account and use my $40 in gift cards on a diff account. But now I have no idea what else to get!
Love seeing everyone's great hauls!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 21, 2014)

I ended up placing the order for the Quirky cutting board and a Kor water bottle for my boyfriend. I added a men's pick two since those are usually cooler anyway. It still wasn't letting me use my gift cards AND points so I just placed it using points. I had my cart sitting for DAYS. The Quirky said it was out of stock on my cart page so I deleted it. Then I went to the Quirky page... Also said it was out of stock. Hit refresh then it said "add to cart" or whatever, indicating that it IS in stock. So I placed my order... Has this happened to anyone? I hope I get my cutting board lol


----------



## OiiO (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been slowly replacing my crap brushes with quality pieces, and this one has been on my wishlist forever. My order hasn't shipped yet, but I already look forward to using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $83.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2YEARLOVE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$28.49 500 reward points -$50.00 *Grand Total* *$5.46* IT CosmeticsÂ® Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$48.00  Ordered: *1*
$48.00  Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$9.95  Ordered: *1*
$9.95  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  MIYU Beauty de-stress mi beauty tea   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$16.00  Ordered: *1*
$16.00


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been slowly replacing my crap brushes with quality pieces, and this one has been on my wishlist forever. My order hasn't shipped yet, but I already look forward to using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $83.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2YEARLOVE, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$28.49 500 reward points -$50.00 *Grand Total* *$5.46* IT CosmeticsÂ® Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$48.00  Ordered: *1*
$48.00  Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$9.95  Ordered: *1*
$9.95  Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$10.00  Ordered: *1*
$10.00  MIYU Beauty de-stress mi beauty tea   
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review
$16.00  Ordered: *1*
$16.00  


I totally want that brush, QVC has it in a set with IT's Bye Bye Pores finishing powder for $42 but I should probably just use my points and get it from BB.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 21, 2014)

> Awesome haul!


 Thank you!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 23, 2014)

I figured this out while the site was down and was dying to let y'all know that I figured out how to order a gift card despite the page not working!  Unfortunately, it only works if you have already gifted one to yourself in the past.  Go to Account Settings, and then scroll down to purchase activity.  If you have gifted a card to yourself in the past, you will be able to reorder it.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 23, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I figured this out while the site was down and was dying to let y'all know that I figured out how to order a gift card despite the page not working!  Unfortunately, it only works if you have already gifted one to yourself in the past.  Go to Account Settings, and then scroll down to purchase activity.  If you have gifted a card to yourself in the past, you will be able to reorder it.


You are brilliant!  I have my 30th month/30% off code to use and I only have 100 points saved up on that account...so I was needing the extra points from my other two accounts to get a bigger discount.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 23, 2014)

I placed two big orders around 2am Friday morning and no update or shipping for either. Looking at the items online, they're now almost all listed as out of stock, but weren't as of Tuesday night. I'm going to rage if I get notices that my items are unavailable so far after placing the order.


----------



## keewee10 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sure this is the dumbest question, but I just got burned with Julep, so I'm going to ask anyway...

I dont have to have two accounts to buy myself a giftcard, do I?  ie - I can use my points to buy a giftcard and then use that giftcard on the same account?


----------



## LindaD (Apr 23, 2014)

keewee10 said:


> I'm sure this is the dumbest question, but I just got burned with Julep, so I'm going to ask anyway...
> 
> I dont have to have two accounts to buy myself a giftcard, do I?  ie - I can use my points to buy a giftcard and then use that giftcard on the same account?


Yup, I do this all the time and haven't had any problems. Just fill out the info with the same name/email address on both sides, and it goes through without a hitch.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 23, 2014)

I used my points the other day and finally received my package today, they sent the wrong foundation color... even the packing slip had the wrong color listed. Oh well, they gave me a refund and I think I'll buy the LE mothers day box with the money from that.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2014)

It seems they've fixed the gift card glitch. I just gifted myself 2 $10 ones with no problems.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 23, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> It seems they've fixed the gift card glitch. I just gifted myself 2 $10 ones with no problems.


 Same- just gifted my self one $10. Still waiting for it to get emailed to me though- usually it's instantaneous.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 23, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I figured this out while the site was down and was dying to let y'all know that I figured out how to order a gift card despite the page not working!  Unfortunately, it only works if you have already gifted one to yourself in the past.  Go to Account Settings, and then scroll down to purchase activity.  If you have gifted a card to yourself in the past, you will be able to reorder it.


Awesome! Thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 23, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I placed two big orders around 2am Friday morning and no update or shipping for either. Looking at the items online, they're now almost all listed as out of stock, but weren't as of Tuesday night. I'm going to rage if I get notices that my items are unavailable so far after placing the order.


Ditto. Everything from my Friday order is showing out of stock. It would be so nice if they'd send out some communication if that's the case.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 23, 2014)

My order + pick two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Apr 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> My order + pick two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That tray is too cute.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 23, 2014)

casey anne said:


> That tray is too cute.


I've been coveting it since I saw it in the Neiman Marcus PSMH LE box!


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 23, 2014)

I placed two orders on Friday from two different accounts and just got emails with 100 point credits due to the shipping delays. Part of one order came today, so I'm not complaining, but it will be interesting to see if the other items have actually gone out of stock.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 23, 2014)

And I just checked and besides the pick two, I ordered two other products that are also now out of stock. Not feeling optimistic.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 23, 2014)

Really was looking forward to make a big order now that they fixed the glitch with sending gift cards by email. Alas, pick 2s are out of stock as is the Evologie skin perfecting kit. Bah.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 23, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Really was looking forward to make a big order now that they fixed the glitch with sending gift cards by email. Alas, pick 2s are out of stock as is the Evologie skin perfecting kit. Bah.


It is kinda annoying how so many things are out of stock.  I wanted to use my points before they expired and my discount before that expired and almost everything I wanted was out of stock or not available for sale yet.  I ended up buying a giftcard as soon as the mystery pick 2 was available.  It would be nice if they post an ETA of when things may be available again.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 23, 2014)

tulippop said:


> It is kinda annoying how so many things are out of stock.  I wanted to use my points before they expired and my discount before that expired and almost everything I wanted was out of stock or not available for sale yet.  I ended up buying a giftcard as soon as the mystery pick 2 was available.  It would be nice if they post an ETA of when things may be available again.


Tell me about it! I purchased the BECCA satin finish foundation last week in the color shell, when I received my box today they had sent me the color porcelain instead. So I called them and asked them about a refund and if they have the color I want in stock and they didn't but they haven't taken it off of the website. So when you go to the page the item is listed IS, I feel like their website has been very misleading lately and with so many items OOS, it's hard to round out an order.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Tell me about it! I purchased the BECCA satin finish foundation last week in the color shell, when I received my box today they had sent me the color porcelain instead. So I called them and asked them about a refund and if they have the color I want in stock and they didn't but they haven't taken it off of the website. So when you go to the page the item is listed IS, I feel like their website has been very misleading lately and with so many items OOS, it's hard to round out an order.


ITA and I feel like a loser stalking the mystery pick 2 page every freaking hour to see if it's up so I can complete my order


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Really was looking forward to make a big order now that they fixed the glitch with sending gift cards by email. Alas, pick 2s are out of stock as is the Evologie skin perfecting kit. Bah.


Hmm, I still can't add a gift card to my cart. Is it fixed for everyone else??


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 23, 2014)

tulippop said:


> ITA and I feel like a loser stalking the mystery pick 2 page every freaking hour to see if it's up so I can complete my order


They don't even have men's pick 2's. Irritating.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 23, 2014)

tulippop said:


> ITA and I feel like a loser stalking the mystery pick 2 page every freaking hour to see if it's up so I can complete my order


Don't feel bad, I'm right there with you doing the same! The order I ordered last week from another account, the tracking still doesn't work. They are "looking into it." I have a giant list of stuff I have wanted a long time that I check every day and it's always oos.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 23, 2014)

I was going to get this with a men's pick two, but those sold out too. I didn't want to risk any of my other items going out of stock in the meantime so I just did this. I was saving up these points for a Clarisonic, but I got 1200 points in about two months from all the promos so I figure I can do that again once they finally stock the Mia 2. Plus I asked for makeup for my birthday and no one obliged. So here's my present to myself, with 12 $10 gift cards. This also included free 2-day air shipping:


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was going to get this with a men's pick two, but those sold out too. I didn't want to risk any of my other items going out of stock in the meantime so I just did this. I was saving up these points for a Clarisonic, but I got 1200 points in about two months from all the promos so I figure I can do that again once they finally stock the Mia 2. Plus I asked for makeup for my birthday and no one obliged. So here's my present to myself, with 12 $10 gift cards. This also included free 2-day air shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome! That's going to be a great order to receive! I am so glad they added Beauty Blenders to the shop. Happy belated birthday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 23, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I placed two orders on Friday from two different accounts and just got emails with 100 point credits due to the shipping delays. Part of one order came today, so I'm not complaining, but it will be interesting to see if the other items have actually gone out of stock.


I got the same email and mine was for a pick two.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 23, 2014)

So instead of ordering the limited edition free for all box, I just ordered the nail polish remover and the Alima lip tint, but unfortunately BOTH arrived damaged, the box was far too large for the items and they bumped around in there, so the lip tint had a HUGE chunk that came out when I went to twist it up and 1/4 of the nail polish remover spilled all over the box. Luckily BB sent me both items again, this time in a MUCH smaller box with MANY more air pillows. Plus they gave me 100 points for my troubles. It arrived in half the time as well.  After getting that order the first time I was soo disappointed, but now I am much happier!


----------



## saku (Apr 23, 2014)

i placed an order on friday, and most of my items have shipped on tuesday, and should be here tomorrow. my pick two, however, hasn't shipped yet up to now. i was surprised when i got an e-mail from bb this afternoon apologizing for the delay in shipping of some of my items, and giving me 100 points for the trouble. i love that they took initiative, and not wait for me to complain!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 23, 2014)

[SIZE=14.666666984558105px]i placed a bunch of birchbox orders for home stuff - the quirky chopping board (its HUGE HUGE HUGE), a Kor water bottle for my boyfriend (in blue. i have a pink one), and those ice cream bowls that i've been wanting have finally come back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/SIZE]


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 23, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> [SIZE=14.666666984558105px]i placed a bunch of birchbox orders for home stuff - the quirky chopping board (its HUGE HUGE HUGE), a Kor water bottle for my boyfriend (in blue. i have a pink one), and those ice cream bowls that i've been wanting have finally come back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/SIZE]


Ooo ooo pics!? I have been wanting that cutting board and the ice cream bowls!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ooo ooo pics!? I have been wanting that cutting board and the ice cream bowls!



get the board. its awesome. but you might want some butcher's oil for it. i'll take pics of all of them when the bowls come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i do hope the ice cream bowls are nice though. i've been wanting them for a while!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 23, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> get the board. its awesome. but you might want some butcher's oil for it. i'll take pics of all of them when the bowls come in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i do hope the ice cream bowls are nice though. i've been wanting them for a while!


You can also use mineral oil to prep a butcher's block or something similar- it's easier to come by


----------



## melcore (Apr 23, 2014)

hi - been lurking for awhile but finally getting around to posting.  i just received this in the mail today, using my points.  didn't receive the mystery sample pack, though.  booooo.  anyone know if they're gonna mail those back whenever they finally get them back in stock??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 23, 2014)

gemstone said:


> You can also use mineral oil to prep a butcher's block or something similar- it's easier to come by


ohh. i'll do that!!

 i know its already quoted but the BF recommended we treat it again just in case. thanks!!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Y'all I've never subbed to Birchbox, but people seem to love the point perks. I've looked a past boxes, foils and tea so don't do it for me.

BUT do I have this right: If I purchased a year sub, I would get 110 points for the cost of the sub and each month I'd get 4 or 5 products to review giving me 40 to 50 points per month. So by the end of my sub I'd have around 650 points or $60 to spend in the store?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 24, 2014)

SaraP said:


> Hi Y'all I've never subbed to Birchbox, but people seem to love the point perks. I've looked a past boxes, foils and tea so don't do it for me.
> 
> BUT do I have this right: If I purchased a year sub, I would get 110 points for the cost of the sub and each month I'd get 4 or 5 products to review giving me 40 to 50 points per month. So by the end of my sub I'd have around 650 points or $60 to spend in the store?


Correct. On average you would get $60 by the end of the year to spend just from reviews. However at the time of purchase, since you're spending $110, you get 110 points. Plus you could try using the bb100 code, i'm not sure if it still works or not so if i doesn't i'm sorry! But that would get you an extra 100 points. So just from signing up &amp; buying the annual sub you get $20 to spend in the shop on top of the $60 you would earn from reviews.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 24, 2014)

SaraP said:


> Hi Y'all I've never subbed to Birchbox, but people seem to love the point perks. I've looked a past boxes, foils and tea so don't do it for me.
> 
> BUT do I have this right: If I purchased a year sub, I would get 110 points for the cost of the sub and each month I'd get 4 or 5 products to review giving me 40 to 50 points per month. So by the end of my sub I'd have around 650 points or $60 to spend in the store?


Yes, but they've been doing so many monthly 100 point bonus monthly subscription promos lately. I accumulated about 1200 over two months and three accounts with mostly these promos. If it were me I would stick to the monthly plan. You can cancel and resub whenever to take advantage of the promos. Plus I like it because it means I can pay for my sub almost whenever I want. A lot more freedom that way.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 24, 2014)

Also i want to add that i've never had a month where there wasn't at least 5 review-able items. There have been months where it'll be 4 items plus a bb find or an extra but you can always review them, so i personally don't mind because i still get the 50 points for that month.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks @ and @kellysilva that really makes the cost of the box $4 a month....now that seems like something I can justify!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 24, 2014)

melcore said:


> Screenshot_2014-04-23-21-17-48.jpg
> 
> hi - been lurking for awhile but finally getting around to posting.  i just received this in the mail today, using my points.  didn't receive the mystery sample pack, though.  booooo.  anyone know if they're gonna mail those back whenever they finally get them back in stock??


I would shoot them an email just in case. Let them know you never got your pick two.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone ever had points awarded for a purchase and then had them revoked and "held for review?"

Balance Amount Points Reason Date

61 $0.00 +1 Points restored after review 4/20/14 10:49 AM

60 $0.00 -1 Held for review 4/19/14 5:23 AM

61 $0.00 +1 Earned points for order 4/19/14 5:23 AM

What the hell is going on with Birchbox lately? I'm SO OVER THIS CRAP!  :angry:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Anyone ever had points awarded for a purchase and then had them revoked and "held for review?"
> 
> Balance Amount Points Reason Date
> 
> ...


LOL they had to review your ONE point?! That's very amusing. 

Yeah, I don't know what is going on either..but I'm over it too. Seems like there's just issues with everything lately!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been attempting to order and actually *receive *items from them for two weeks now with no response or feedback. 

If they cancel my orders because the items are out of stock again, I'm going to flip my refunded points to gift cards and just give them away.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 24, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Anyone ever had points awarded for a purchase and then had them revoked and "held for review?"
> 
> Balance Amount Points Reason Date
> 
> ...


That's very strange! I've never had that happen before


----------



## casey anne (Apr 24, 2014)

So this happened today!!

*Limited Edition: In Full Bloom* LTEBLOOM-FZ 1 $58.00
*Liz Earle Instant Boost™ Skin Tonic* F01120/005 1 $23.90
*stila stay all day® waterproof liquid eye liner* *Shade* Intense Black S389010001 1 $20.00 *Antonym Cosmetics Blush Brush* Antonym_Item1 1 $20.00
*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle* 700371000000 1 $21.95
*Acure Organics Stem Cell Lotion* *Type* Mandarin Orange + Argan 854049002019 1 $9.99 *Tweezerman Stainless Steel No Slip Skin Care Tool* 2742-LLT 1 $11.00
*Tweezerman Mini Slant Tweezer* *Color* Green tea 1248-GTT 1 $16.00
*Baggu® 3D Zip Medium Bag* *Color* Alpaca 7-00987-97506-2 1 $10.00
*KIND Healthy Grain Bars* *Flavor* Maple Pumpkin Seeds with Sea Salt 60265218053-8 1 $11.88 *KIND Healthy Grains Clusters Oats &amp; Honey Clusters with Toasted Coconut* 60265217186-4 1 $4.70
*Miss Jessie's® Original Jelly Soft Curls* JSC-8.5oz 1 $14.00
*Baggu® 3D Zip Large Bag* *Color* Sailor Stripe 7-00987-97502-4 1 $12.00
*Baggu® 3D Zip Medium Bag* *Color* Dark Blue 7-00987-97504-8 1 $10.00
*Spornette Ion Fusion Paddle Brush* 172 1 $17.00
Subtotal $260.42
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20) -$52.08

I had $200 in gift certificates and paid $8.34 out of pocket! Whoo! No pick 2, but whatever.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes! I finally made orders on two accounts because the pick 2 was finally in stock. I got the In Full Bloom box on one and the balm Nude Tude palette on the other. Paid nothing out of pocket. Happy!


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 25, 2014)

Eyeko Black Magic Mascara Shade Midnight Blue $24.00

amika Bombshell Blowout spray - 8 oz  $24.00

Sumita Brow Pencil Shade Imlee $11.00

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)  $10.00

Subtotal $69.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Organizer Tray with $55+ Purchase, BBDIAMONDTRAY, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00

Tax $4.13

400 reward points -$40.00

*Grand Total* *$23.13*

I had these items sitting in my cart since yesterday morning. I rec'd 3 e-mails from BB reminding me and on the third try they offered me a 20% off code. I opted for the free Diamond Tray anyway. So many of you posted about how cute it is that I just had to grab it.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got this:

Clarisonic Mia Sonic Skin Cleansing System

Color. Lavender. $125.00

KIND Healthy Grain Bars

Flavor Maple Pumpkin Seeds with Sea Salt

$11.88

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)

$10.00

Subtotal $146.88

Shipping &amp; Handling	$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, Sweet16, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)	-$44.22

700 reward points	-$70.00

Gift Card -$0.40

Store Credit	-$30.00

Grand Total	$2.26

My little sister's birthday is coming up &amp; she's been begging for a Clarisonic. I was able to use the code sweet16 back in January, it was the highest %off code it would let me use. I'm very happy with my purchase. Can't wait to see my sister's face when she opens her birthday present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Apr 25, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just got this:
> 
> Clarisonic Mia Sonic Skin Cleansing System
> 
> ...


You're sister of the year! Very sweet of you!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 25, 2014)

I ordered the limited edition box on the 23rd and it arrived today.

That is REALLY impressive shipping, especially for Birchbox!

I really love everything in it, but I'm actually pleasantly surprised at how much I love the smell of the Tocca roll on. I was a bit disappointed to see that the Liz Earle wasn't in one of those pretty blue boxes, though! Overall I'm super happy with the box. I got 20% off as well as used points to get it, so it was totally worth it for me!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 26, 2014)

I think BB is finally catching up on shipping some delayed orders. Yesterday I got 1/3 of an order and today I got another item from the same order (a men's pick two), so now just waiting for the final piece of that puzzle to arrive.

And I've received 2 items of a 5-item order I placed last week. Still waiting for my Baggu sailor stripe bag, a women's pick two, and a promo derma e scrub to come in from that order.

The Birchbox diamond coin pouch is sooooo adorable and because it's a vinyl-coated canvas outer, it will make a great beach/workout/pool pouch for smalls. It's pretty tiny and doesn't have a strap, but it's def cute and waterproof (for the most part).

BB is redeeming itself through product delivery.


----------



## tulippop (Apr 26, 2014)

I just ordered the In Full Bloom box for $16.40 after the 20% discount and 300 points.  I bought it to give to someone but now that I've seen the video with Katia going though the whole box... I want to keep it myself!!! 

The order I placed on the 19th was shipped out today.  I got a tracking # yesterday but I think they just created and emailed it out because the CS rep I talked to said most orders should go out on the 24th but mine wasn't received by ups until 8:49pm today.  I'm glad I ordered the In Full Bloom box today.  I wanted to wait until I got my giftcard but it would probably be out of stock by then and I wouldn't have the 20% off discount either.

I'm curious, are your orders coming from NJ or TN?  Mine is coming from TN (aka the new warehouse).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 26, 2014)

I caved and bought the Full Bloom box. I have a lot of dupes, but I can split it up and give them away as presents during the holidays. I was worried that if I decided to cave later that the pick 2's would be OOS again. It was only $9.18 for me after $40 in points and 20%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Man I like how I did really well at not buying sruff during lent, and actually that was what was stopping me. I bought so much recently and I don't think i'm capalbe of stopping myself... ): oops


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 26, 2014)

I got a full-sized bottle of Kiems, Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid exfoliant, Paula's Choice Pore-reducing toner, a 2 oz Agave Healing Oil, a Quirky Stem (because omg I love lime juice so much and it sounded fun), and a pick two for $5.19 today.  I had a 20% off coupon and a bunch of gift cards sent to me from dupe accounts. Nothing too exciting, but all stuff I needed/wanted.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 26, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I got a full-sized bottle of Kiems, Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid exfoliant, Paula's Choice Pore-reducing toner, a 2 oz Agave Healing Oil, a Quirky Stem (because omg I love lime juice so much and it sounded fun), and a pick two for $5.19 today. I had a 20% off coupon and a bunch of gift cards sent to me from dupe accounts. Nothing too exciting, but all stuff I needed/wanted.


Please report back on the Stem after you try it. I've seen it a lot and I'm intrigued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great haul, too!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Has anyone ever had a gift card held for review for 2 days? I tried sending one to my account two days ago and it's still under review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 26, 2014)

Bought the in full bloom box finally this morning! Was going back and forth all week about it, and finally decided to pull the trigger since pick 2's are back in stick. Used the 3months20 code, 300 points, and ended up just paying $16.

I had 90 points left, and the 16 points put me back up to having $10 in points again! And I should be able to cash out another 200 after May's boxes so I'm in good shape!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 26, 2014)

So...I still haven't received a shipping notice on my order from 4/19. Contacted Birchbox &amp; they said it's because I picked standard shipping. Has anyone ordered anything the last few days, picked standard shipping, and gotten a shipping notice already? I just feel like they're lying to me lol

I'm pretty sure it's not shipping because everything I ordered is now showing out of stock.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So...I still haven't received a shipping notice on my order from 4/19. Contacted Birchbox &amp; they said it's because I picked standard shipping. Has anyone ordered anything the last few days, picked standard shipping, and gotten a shipping notice already? I just feel like they're lying to me lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not shipping because everything I ordered is now showing out of stock.


I didn't but I am a little irked that my full size order that qualified for free 2 day air hasn't shipped. If it was in 2 business days it would have shipped yesterday, but everyone is getting their Mother's Day LE boxes shipped already and some have arrived within this time. I double checked and my items aren't out of stock, but still if I'm getting upgraded shipping, I shouldn't have to wait until Monday for it to ship.


----------



## LooseSeal (Apr 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So...I still haven't received a shipping notice on my order from 4/19. Contacted Birchbox &amp; they said it's because I picked standard shipping. Has anyone ordered anything the last few days, picked standard shipping, and gotten a shipping notice already? I just feel like they're lying to me lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not shipping because everything I ordered is now showing out of stock.


Yeah that's bs. I made an order on 4/22 that arrived yesterday and I selected standard shipping. I also made an order on 4/18 and only received part of it and then got the email about sorry points and shipping delays. I've gotten shipping notices for everything now and I should get it all Monday.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I didn't but I am a little irked that my full size order that qualified for free 2 day air hasn't shipped. If it was in 2 business days it would have shipped yesterday, but everyone is getting their Mother's Day LE boxes shipped already and some have arrived within this time. I double checked and my items aren't out of stock, but still if I'm getting upgraded shipping, I shouldn't have to wait until Monday for it to ship.


This is what happened with my last order. Finally I emailed them about it and they told me most of my order was out of stock. So they shipped out the one item that was in stock and gave me my points back for the rest.

I hope your ships soon! If it's all in stock, there's really no excuse for it not shipping yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 26, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> Yeah that's bs. I made an order on 4/22 that arrived yesterday and I selected standard shipping. I also made an order on 4/18 and only received part of it and then got the email about sorry points and shipping delays. I've gotten shipping notices for everything now and I should get it all Monday.


Haha ok yeah I thought so. I replied to her e-mail &amp; copy/pasted the line from my order confirmation that states "Full-size product orders ship within two business days." We'll see what they say, I guess!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha ok yeah I thought so. I replied to her e-mail &amp; copy/pasted the line from my order confirmation that states "Full-size product orders ship within two business days." We'll see what they say, I guess!


I gave in and emailed them. Even though I figure I won't get a response until Monday and my order probably won't ship until at least Monday either. Maybe I'll also use this opportunity to express how disappointed I was about getting my 100 points from 3 accounts taken away, and how long my boxes took to arrive this month. One took 15 days. I was kind of over it, but now with my order having issues too, I'm a little more annoyed than I usually get about this sorts of things.


----------



## Amanda xo (Apr 26, 2014)

I really wish they sold the Clarisonic head bundle packs- that's what I'd use my points on. I wish they had more ways to earn points! I'm not too greedy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> My order + pick two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That tray is so cute!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 26, 2014)

JC327 said:


> That tray is so cute!


I agree, I have been eyeing that tray for awhile now!!

ALSO: Does anyone know why the Clarisonic Mia 2 isn't available on the site anymore? It was up for a few days and suddenly disappeared. It's still in my favorites but the link is dead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was saving up for it!


----------



## tulippop (Apr 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So...I still haven't received a shipping notice on my order from 4/19. Contacted Birchbox &amp; they said it's because I picked standard shipping. Has anyone ordered anything the last few days, picked standard shipping, and gotten a shipping notice already? I just feel like they're lying to me lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not shipping because everything I ordered is now showing out of stock.


I ordered on the 19th on a non-aces account with standard shipping.  I got the email and an apology.  I think you should call in, I get better responses when I do.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was going to get this with a men's pick two, but those sold out too. I didn't want to risk any of my other items going out of stock in the meantime so I just did this. I was saving up these points for a Clarisonic, but I got 1200 points in about two months from all the promos so I figure I can do that again once they finally stock the Mia 2. Plus I asked for makeup for my birthday and no one obliged. So here's my present to myself, with 12 $10 gift cards. This also included free 2-day air shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 26, 2014)

The most points I have been able to save up before placing an order is 300... darn you birchbox!  I kind of want the Anastasia brow kit, however it's a bit expensive for me at this point.  Also, that zebra tray is so cute, and then I stumbled upon THIS:





I have a polar bear collection, and although it appears to be a grizzly bear, it's white so it could pass as part of my collection lol!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

melcore said:


> Screenshot_2014-04-23-21-17-48.jpg
> 
> hi - been lurking for awhile but finally getting around to posting.  i just received this in the mail today, using my points.  didn't receive the mystery sample pack, though.  booooo.  anyone know if they're gonna mail those back whenever they finally get them back in stock??


Welcome, nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

casey anne said:


> So this happened today!!
> 
> *Limited Edition: In Full Bloom* LTEBLOOM-FZ 1 $58.00
> 
> ...


Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Yes! I finally made orders on two accounts because the pick 2 was finally in stock. I got the In Full Bloom box on one and the balm Nude Tude palette on the other. Paid nothing out of pocket. Happy!


Nice!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 26, 2014)

So my gift card appeared today (no more holding for review), but when I checked out I noticed that I applied my gift card and it didn't deduct from my total. I checked the gift card number and it has 0 balance but my email receipt shows it wasn't deducted. I emailed them but I don't know if they can do anything.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Eyeko Black Magic Mascara Shade Midnight Blue $24.00
> 
> amika Bombshell Blowout spray - 8 oz  $24.00
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just got this:
> 
> Clarisonic Mia Sonic Skin Cleansing System
> 
> ...


Thats so sweet!


----------



## tulippop (Apr 26, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> So my gift card appeared today (no more holding for review), but when I checked out I noticed that I applied my gift card and it didn't deduct from my total. I checked the gift card number and it has 0 balance but my email receipt shows it wasn't deducted. I emailed them but I don't know if they can do anything.


I would call them on Monday.  They should do something about your giftcard.  Now I'm worried about the giftcard I have coming in the mail...


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 26, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I would call them on Monday. They should do something about your giftcard. Now I'm worried about the giftcard I have coming in the mail...


 I hope they answer. I have used the gift cards before with no problem so I really hope they can apply it. Otherwise I just spent a whole lot of money that I was not intending to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 27, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> So my gift card appeared today (no more holding for review), but when I checked out I noticed that I applied my gift card and it didn't deduct from my total. I checked the gift card number and it has 0 balance but my email receipt shows it wasn't deducted. I emailed them but I don't know if they can do anything.


Something similar to this happened to me this week. Luckily, I noticed the gift cards weren't applied before I checked out. I called right away and they applied a $30 credit to my account. I was able to check out without any problems. Seems like they might be having issues with their gift cards.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 27, 2014)

I just placed an order with $20 in gift cards and a 20% off code, which meant I am getting Benefit Fakeup and Marcelle Lux Gloss Creme in Chiquita (neither of which I've tried before - in fact, I've never tried any Marcelle products) and a pick 2 for $8 out of pocket. Even better, those 8 points now put me at exactly 450 points earned this year, meaning I will qualify for the aces program after May reviews. Which is exciting, but also terrible, because it will make me way more tempted to order things impulsively when I have free shipping!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> The most points I have been able to save up before placing an order is 300... darn you birchbox!  I kind of want the Anastasia brow kit, however it's a bit expensive for me at this point.  Also, that zebra tray is so cute, and then I stumbled upon THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this for my hubby for Valentine's Day, he loved it!  It's great quality, and I do think it could pass as a polar bear, no problem!  It's the perfect size for a mini "catch-all" tray on his desk (paper clips, keys, etc), but he just likes having it there looking all adorably ferocious.  For anyone with a more "stylish" dude in your life, this tray + the chocolate/bacon Chuao bar makes an awesome gift! (haha i should be in a commercial for it).  Or you know, get it for yourself.  It's a great item either way!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 27, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Something similar to this happened to me this week. Luckily, I noticed the gift cards weren't applied before I checked out. I called right away and they applied a $30 credit to my account. I was able to check out without any problems. Seems like they might be having issues with their gift cards.


 I had used the mobile app when I placed the order because I couldn't seem to sign in on the regular site, i looked but didn't find a place where you can cancel an order. I hope they haven't processed it by Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So...I still haven't received a shipping notice on my order from 4/19. Contacted Birchbox &amp; they said it's because I picked standard shipping. Has anyone ordered anything the last few days, picked standard shipping, and gotten a shipping notice already? I just feel like they're lying to me lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not shipping because everything I ordered is now showing out of stock.


I thought they used to say that orders were processed within two business days, but I can't find that on the website anymore.  With over a week just to process the order, and then however long it will take to actually ship to you, it could be weeks before you get an order with free shipping!  I feel like they should say something about that somewhere on their site if that is the case.  I like to order from Birchbox because they have fast and reliable service/shipping.  It doesn't seem like that is the case anymore. :/



allistra44 said:


> This is what happened with my last order. Finally I emailed them about it and they told me most of my order was out of stock. So they shipped out the one item that was in stock and gave me my points back for the rest.
> 
> I hope your ships soon! If it's all in stock, there's really no excuse for it not shipping yet.


I am really hoping my last order is in stock then!  I don't want points back for my order - it wouldn't be enough to be able to cash them out without earning more points first.  I don't think that is fair!

I can't wait until this warehouse move is complete so we can see what the real status is with BB shipping changes...


----------



## cari12 (Apr 28, 2014)

I got parts of all 3 of my orders today. Still missing all 3 mystery pick twos and a couple of the full sized things but they haven't given me either a date when to expect the missing stuff yet OR points/credit. So I'm hoping there's still a chance I'll get it all eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish they had communicated better, I never got tracking for any of it and the few emails I've sent back and forth have been pretty vague.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 28, 2014)

I still haven't gotten tracking for an order I placed on the 18th    I emailed them and she said she would look into it. I really don't get why it's taking so long, both items i ordered are still showing in stock.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 29, 2014)

An order I placed last week finally arrived, but along with it was another box and when I opened that one, I discovered it was a cologne I ordered on the 9th, was told a week later was OOS, and received a refund for it. So I used the refunded points to place the order that has finally arrived.

I emailed them to see if I should return it or pay for it. I'm kind of bummed because it was the fragrance my husband wanted more, so had we known it would be back in stock, I would have just waited another week. But thinking it was no longer available (they even removed it from the website after refunding my points), I ordered a different fragrance he mentioned liking. Plus, when he saw both colognes, he thought I'd ordered them on purpose and tried both.

Has this happened to anyone else and if so, what did they ask you to do w the error package?


----------



## kotoko (Apr 29, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> An order I placed last week finally arrived, but along with it was another box and when I opened that one, I discovered it was a cologne I ordered on the 9th, was told a week later was OOS, and received a refund for it. So I used the refunded points to place the order that has finally arrived.
> 
> I emailed them to see if I should return it or pay for it. I'm kind of bummed because it was the fragrance my husband wanted more, so had we known it would be back in stock, I would have just waited another week. But thinking it was no longer available (they even removed it from the website after refunding my points), I ordered a different fragrance he mentioned liking. Plus, when he saw both colognes, he thought I'd ordered them on purpose and tried both.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else and if so, what did they ask you to do w the error package?


Typically, Birchbox CS is really good, and any CS worth their salt wouldn't make you send them back a package sent to you in error. They'll probably tell you to keep it and eat the costs themselves. It happens!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 29, 2014)

@@kotoko That's exactly what she told me. I've offered to pay for it though because it's an expensive cologne and I don't want them to feel like I'm gaming the system. But yeah, my BB rep, Taylor, has been super awesome w my ordering fiasco.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Apr 29, 2014)

Amanda xo said:


> I really wish they sold the Clarisonic head bundle packs- that's what I'd use my points on. I wish they had more ways to earn points! I'm not too greedy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just saw this in the new products section: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/clarisonic-4-pack-brush-head-kit


----------



## LindaD (Apr 29, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Just saw this in the new products section: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/clarisonic-4-pack-brush-head-kit


Ooh, and it looks like they're going to offer the Mia 2 in non-limited colors too: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/clarisonic-mia-2-cleansing-brush


----------



## bluturtle (May 1, 2014)

Now that the pick 2s popped back into stock, I completed my order...I picked up:

Benefit They're Real Mascara

Yes to Blueberries Wipes

Sumita Eyeliner in Brown

Flexible cutting mat in ziggy

Supergood CC cream in light/medium

I used $40 in gift cards, COMEBACK20OFF (the magic you've left things in your cart for 2 weeks code), and paid $22 out of pocket. I decided to save my 205 points on this account for the next order. Saving $66 is enough of a bonus!


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

my poor cart was just sitting there waiting for the 2 picks to come back in stock - I do think that their shipping woes is compounded by the constant out of stock 2 picks   I have an order that I placed last friday with a 2 pick and it hasn't shipped out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I am happy with my purchase- am I the only one that LOVES G&amp;S  spa therapy?   I was reading the May BB thread, and man, it was getting crucified over there.  I really needed the Lomasi (the best thing ever to get glitter nailpolish off, imho)

*Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion/Body Wash Duo* K128BWBL2008 1 $27.00

*Lomasi Mani•Pedi Gel Remover* LMPRE04 1 $4.95

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

*Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas* *Flavor* Mint Mystique 751 1 $3.50

Subtotal $45.45

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Special Welcome Offer, WELCOMEOFFER20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$17.09

Tax $1.77

300 reward points -$30.00

*Grand Total**  $0.13*


----------



## kotoko (May 1, 2014)

I've accumulated $70 in BB points *already* and I don't even know what I'm going to spend them on! I don't feel like I need anything yet... I might just be a hoarder...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my poor cart was just sitting there waiting for the 2 picks to come back in stock - I do think that their shipping woes is compounded by the constant out of stock 2 picks   I have an order that I placed last friday with a 2 pick and it hasn't shipped out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I am happy with my purchase- am I the only one that LOVES G&amp;S  spa therapy?   I was reading the May BB thread, and man, it was getting crucified over there.  I really needed the Lomasi (the best thing ever to get glitter nailpolish off, imho)
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## MissJexie (May 2, 2014)

I spend $70 in points on my fiance because I am ALWAYS getting package and I thought he would be excited to get one too! (he totally was!) And now I have $80 in points left across my 3 accounts. I'm hoarding every point I possibly can from now on until I can get a clarisonic


----------



## eliu8108 (May 2, 2014)

Finally caved and placed an order for the Arcona Cranberry Gommage with MOBILE20 since the pick twos are back in stock!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 2, 2014)

Since I got the forgive us code (20% off) - I used my points ($80)

My free Haul:


TokyoMilk Lip Balm (I wanted to find what the craze was about TokyoMilk)
Dr. Lipp Nipple-lip Balm (I have been using it before bed every night; my chronic dry lips have been 90% better!)
Bkr glass water bottle 16 oz. in the purple color
Big Baggu (Love these for bringing lunch and for shopping)
Caldera hand soup in Lavender Pine
SuperGoop spray sunscreen
nail clippers that my husband won't steal from me and then misplace
Pick two mystery pack
Total was $108

                - $10 (free pick two)

                - free 2 day free shipping

                - 20% OFF

               --------------------------------

                $ 78.40

               - 800 points

              ------------------------------------

              $ 0.00

Which equals:   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (May 2, 2014)

Edited for double post


----------



## IMDawnP (May 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> But I am happy with my purchase- am I the only one that LOVES G&amp;S  spa therapy?   I was reading the May BB thread, and man, it was getting crucified over there.  I really needed the Lomasi (the best thing ever to get glitter nailpolish off, imho)


 
I don't know if this is the same as the spa therapy lotion but I received the G&amp;S London Collection Body Lotion in March and I really like it. The fragrance is very light but it smells great and absorbs quickly without any greasy residue left behind on your hands. My skin feels silky soft after using it and at $16.00 that pushes it into love territory. I'm waiting for my next anniversary code to get a bunch of things I just want and this will be one of them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

eliu8108 said:


> Finally caved and placed an order for the Arcona Cranberry Gommage with MOBILE20 since the pick twos are back in stock!


I ordered this a few weeks back with my points &amp; now I'm obsessed! It smells SO GOOD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (May 2, 2014)

Ugh I ordered on 4-26 and it qualified for the aces 2nd days shipping. I emailed yesterday morning about no shipping yet, didn't receive a response, but I did get an email with shipping confirmation, they are 2nd day airing just the kind bars on my order!!! WTH Birchbox I have 5 other full size items and a mystery pack where are those?! I can't believe how much extra money this warehouse move must be costing them. At least my order only cost me $0.34 or I would be PISSED!


----------



## camel11 (May 2, 2014)

How long does it take GCs to come off "under review" It's been a few hours and I want to place my order! I'm leaving for vacation, and am hoping I can get then RMS lip shine in Sublime... 

Ugh.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Since I got the forgive us code (20% off) - I used my points ($80)
> 
> My free Haul:
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## camel11 (May 2, 2014)

Obviously I finally get my GC, and none of the coupon codes are working....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

camel11 said:


> Obviously I finally get my GC, and none of the coupon codes are working....


Did you try welcomeoffer20? That's the only one I can get to work. I think the rest expired 4/30.


----------



## camel11 (May 2, 2014)

I tried..... boooo


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 2, 2014)

camel11 said:


> I tried..... boooo


Try comback20off


----------



## camel11 (May 2, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Try comback20off


Tried that too.. thanks though! I'm going to let my cart sit and hope they email me one....


----------



## TippyAG (May 4, 2014)

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Baggu® 3D Zip Medium Bag Color Alpaca

View Product Page · Write a Product Review $10.00 Ordered: *1*

Shipped: *1* $10.00 Bare Love Hair Luxury Hair Fuel, Hair and Scalp Treatment

View Product Page · Write a Product Review $28.00 Ordered: *1*

Shipped: *1* $28.00 KIND Healthy Grain Bars Flavor Dark Chocolate Chunk

View Product Page · Write a Product Review $11.88 Ordered: *1*

Shipped: *1* $11.88 Cynthia Rowley Beauty Spring Collection

View Product Page · Write a Product Review $35.00 Ordered: *1* $35.00 Kusmi Tea Paris Tea Infuser

View Product Page · Write a Product Review $7.99 Ordered: *1* $7.99 Subtotal $92.87 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 9-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 9months20) -$18.57 300 reward points -$30.00 Gift Card ) -$10.00 Gift Card ) -$10.00 Gift Card ) -$10.00 Gift Card ) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$4.30*

The CR was a pre-order, but i'm curious if they'll throw the Tea Infuser in with it... I did actually recieve it with the rest of my order, but since its not marked "shipped" like the others it left me wondering...


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Baggu® 3D Zip Medium Bag Color Alpaca
> 
> View Product Page · Write a Product Review $10.00 Ordered: *1*
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## jayeme (May 4, 2014)

I'm already planning what I'm going to get with my points once May reviews are done...I'll have $50 then, and I'm thinking the Smashbox Full Exposure palette. Does anyone have this palette &amp; have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 4, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I'm already planning what I'm going to get with my points once May reviews are done...I'll have $50 then, and I'm thinking the Smashbox Full Exposure palette. Does anyone have this palette &amp; have any thoughts on it?


I don't have it, but I haven't heard the best things about it. If you want a palette with your points I think the Coastal Scents one is rated highly, and so is theBalm Nude 'Tude palette. I can't speak from experience since I don't actually have any of these, but the Coastal Scents one is a pretty close dupe to the Naked 1 and 2 palettes (which I do have and love, best splurge on an eyeshadow palette in my opinion), and the Nude 'Tude I just ordered, but I'm still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## jayeme (May 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't have it, but I haven't heard the best things about it. If you want a palette with your points I think the Coastal Scents one is rated highly, and so is theBalm Nude 'Tude palette. I can't speak from experience since I don't actually have any of these, but the Coastal Scents one is a pretty close dupe to the Naked 1 and 2 palettes (which I do have and love, best splurge on an eyeshadow palette in my opinion), and the Nude 'Tude I just ordered, but I'm still waiting for it to arrive.


Hmm good to know. Let me know how you like Nude 'Tude! (If you ever get it with all these shipping issues....) I was also looking at some of those Stila palettes -In The Garden and In The Light both look nice, but I don't really know about quality...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 4, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I'm already planning what I'm going to get with my points once May reviews are done...I'll have $50 then, and I'm thinking the Smashbox Full Exposure palette. Does anyone have this palette &amp; have any thoughts on it?


i have both the nude tude and the coastal scents revealed. i love love love both of them.  i swatched the full exposure one and i felt like it was too..powdery? or the pigment wasn't there for the price? i wanted to get it with points also but it was so meh to me. i'm glad i didn't pick it up.


----------



## gemstone (May 4, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Hmm good to know. Let me know how you like Nude 'Tude! (If you ever get it with all these shipping issues....) I was also looking at some of those Stila palettes -In The Garden and In The Light both look nice, but I don't really know about quality...


I love the stila palettes!  I have in the moment and in the know.  The colors are long lasting and lovely.  They are definitely more subtle than Urban Decay, but I find that I reach for them more often because of it.  Plus they sell them at Ulta and Sephora, so you can always go and swatch them if you live near one and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have heard amazing things about nudetude as well.  I am sad that the full exposure palette seems to be such a miss, one of my all time favorite palettes is from smashbox so I had high expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (May 4, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i have both the nude tude and the coastal scents revealed. i love love love both of them.  i swatched the full exposure one and i felt like it was too..powdery? or the pigment wasn't there for the price? i wanted to get it with points also but it was so meh to me. i'm glad i didn't pick it up.


exactly my thoughts!!

birchbox sent me the sample card of the full exposure and it was AWFUL i liked the black matte with glitter but it too lacked pigment but it was beautiful on top of my black eyeliner

i feel these shadows would work well over a cream base like nyx jumbo pencils but still didnt work that well with my too faced shadow insurance


----------



## KaitC13 (May 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't have it, but I haven't heard the best things about it. If you want a palette with your points I think the Coastal Scents one is rated highly, and so is theBalm Nude 'Tude palette. I can't speak from experience since I don't actually have any of these, but the Coastal Scents one is a pretty close dupe to the Naked 1 and 2 palettes (which I do have and love, best splurge on an eyeshadow palette in my opinion), and the Nude 'Tude I just ordered, but I'm still waiting for it to arrive.


I have both and I LOVE both (reveal palette and Nude'tude.)  I never thought I would be a nude eyeshadow gal - but they are perfect for work and easier to do!  I tend to mix and match both of them together and get really nice results.


----------



## jayeme (May 4, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i have both the nude tude and the coastal scents revealed. i love love love both of them.  i swatched the full exposure one and i felt like it was too..powdery? or the pigment wasn't there for the price? i wanted to get it with points also but it was so meh to me. i'm glad i didn't pick it up.





gemstone said:


> I love the stila palettes!  I have in the moment and in the know.  The colors are long lasting and lovely.  They are definitely more subtle than Urban Decay, but I find that I reach for them more often because of it.  Plus they sell them at Ulta and Sephora, so you can always go and swatch them if you live near one and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have heard amazing things about nudetude as well.  I am sad that the full exposure palette seems to be such a miss, one of my all time favorite palettes is from smashbox so I had high expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Angelalh said:


> exactly my thoughts!!
> 
> birchbox sent me the sample card of the full exposure and it was AWFUL i liked the black matte with glitter but it too lacked pigment but it was beautiful on top of my black eyeliner
> 
> i feel these shadows would work well over a cream base like nyx jumbo pencils but still didnt work that well with my too faced shadow insurance





KaitC13 said:


> I have both and I LOVE both (reveal palette and Nude'tude.)  I never thought I would be a nude eyeshadow gal - but they are perfect for work and easier to do!  I tend to mix and match both of them together and get really nice results.



Thanks for the input everybody! Maybe I'll go for the Coastal Scents since it comes with brushes and I've been saying I need more eye brushes...I can go swatch the Stila and Smashbox palettes at Ulta, but it's a little harder since I can't do that for theBalm or Coastal Scents! The pans on the Nude Tude seem really tiny in pictures though...I mean, not that I'm probably going to use up a palette anyway, but if they're as small as they look I could definitely see myself hitting pan on some colors while having barely touched others, which annoys me in palettes. Are the pans as small as they look?

Or maybe I'll just decide this is too much of a difficult decision and go for new lipsticks and face wash or something instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (May 4, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Thanks for the input everybody! Maybe I'll go for the Coastal Scents since it comes with brushes and I've been saying I need more eye brushes...I can go swatch the Stila and Smashbox palettes at Ulta, but it's a little harder since I can't do that for theBalm or Coastal Scents! The pans on the Nude Tude seem really tiny in pictures though...I mean, not that I'm probably going to use up a palette anyway, but if they're as small as they look I could definitely see myself hitting pan on some colors while having barely touched others, which annoys me in palettes. Are the pans as small as they look?
> 
> Or maybe I'll just decide this is too much of a difficult decision and go for new lipsticks and face wash or something instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think having both allows you to get a lot of use.  I always say to buy the thing you KNOW you are going to get more use out.  I will say, the pigmentation on TheBalms nude'tude goes a long way.  Coastal scents - you do get more bang for your buck with the brushes. (That was selling point for me, as I love their brushes).


----------



## Angelalh (May 4, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Thanks for the input everybody! Maybe I'll go for the Coastal Scents since it comes with brushes and I've been saying I need more eye brushes...I can go swatch the Stila and Smashbox palettes at Ulta, but it's a little harder since I can't do that for theBalm or Coastal Scents! The pans on the Nude Tude seem really tiny in pictures though...I mean, not that I'm probably going to use up a palette anyway, but if they're as small as they look I could definitely see myself hitting pan on some colors while having barely touched others, which annoys me in palettes. Are the pans as small as they look?
> 
> Or maybe I'll just decide this is too much of a difficult decision and go for new lipsticks and face wash or something instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the balm is having a flash sale tuesday from 10am-noon pst so you can get it for $18

the eyeshadows are small but nothing compares the the buttery softness of the balm eyeshadows... a little goes a very very long way


----------



## saku (May 4, 2014)

@@jayeme

sorry to say this, but i don't like thebalm eyeshadows at all. i used to have the nudetude but gave it to my sister (she's didn't have any makeup at the time). i think they're very pigmented, but not blendable and kinda dry and chalky. when i try to blend them, everything just gets muddy and i don't get the desired effect of a smooth transition between the colors. i also have a couple shady lady palettes and the balm jovi, but i have the same issues. i vote for the stila palettes instead. in the light is a very reliable palette with excellent eyeshadows.


----------



## jayeme (May 5, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I think having both allows you to get a lot of use.  I always say to buy the thing you KNOW you are going to get more use out.  I will say, the pigmentation on TheBalms nude'tude goes a long way.  Coastal scents - you do get more bang for your buck with the brushes. (That was selling point for me, as I love their brushes).


Are the particular brushes included with the Revealed palette useful for you? 



Angelalh said:


> the balm is having a flash sale tuesday from 10am-noon pst so you can get it for $18
> 
> the eyeshadows are small but nothing compares the the buttery softness of the balm eyeshadows... a little goes a very very long way


I know, I just want to spend points instead of real money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I am tempted!



saku said:


> @@jayeme
> 
> sorry to say this, but i don't like thebalm eyeshadows at all. i used to have the nudetude but gave it to my sister (she's didn't have any makeup at the time). i think they're very pigmented, but not blendable and kinda dry and chalky. when i try to blend them, everything just gets muddy and i don't get the desired effect of a smooth transition between the colors. i also have a couple shady lady palettes and the balm jovi, but i have the same issues. i vote for the stila palettes instead. in the light is a very reliable palette with excellent eyeshadows.


I have the Meet Matt(e) Nude palette and I like it, but I haven't tried any of their shimmery eyeshadows so I don't know if the quality is different. Have you tried the matte shadows as well, and if so do you feel like the quality on the shimmery ones is the worse?

I'm definitely going to go to Ulta and swatch the Stila palettes before I make my decision!


----------



## saku (May 5, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Are the particular brushes included with the Revealed palette useful for you?
> 
> I know, I just want to spend points instead of real money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I am tempted!
> 
> ...


i don't have any matte palettes from thebalm.. maybe the shimmer shadows are just not to par with lorac and UD shimmers? to me, they just feel kinda dry and not buttery or almost creamy like lorac/ud.. good luck finding your perfect palette!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 5, 2014)

@@jayeme - I really use the eyeshadow brush the most.  The blending ones - I am just really getting into how to use the different ones.  I don't have the kind of money to just buy pricey brushes (i.e., MAC).  But so far the CS ones I have gotten via purchases (reveal palette) and through Sub boxes (Ipsy) - I have LOVED compared to my first brush set my hubby bought me.  I tend to go for the CS ones every time. 

The Balm - it's weird because I have Meet Matt(e) Nude and a bunch of different other ones (Balm Jovi, and the newer one) and sometimes one wears better then the other.  So far I have had the most luck withe the nude'tude one.  Everyone's skin/body chem. is different.  

If you are using points - I figure it isn't your cold hard cash completely wasted.  

Stila - I just swatted some of their other colored smudge sticks - holy crap - the turquoise one is beauty! 

Can't wait to hear what you decide on.


----------



## jayeme (May 5, 2014)

saku said:


> i don't have any matte palettes from thebalm.. maybe the shimmer shadows are just not to par with lorac and UD shimmers? to me, they just feel kinda dry and not buttery or almost creamy like lorac/ud.. good luck finding your perfect palette!





KaitC13 said:


> @@jayeme - I really use the eyeshadow brush the most.  The blending ones - I am just really getting into how to use the different ones.  I don't have the kind of money to just buy pricey brushes (i.e., MAC).  But so far the CS ones I have gotten via purchases (reveal palette) and through Sub boxes (Ipsy) - I have LOVED compared to my first brush set my hubby bought me.  I tend to go for the CS ones every time.
> 
> The Balm - it's weird because I have Meet Matt(e) Nude and a bunch of different other ones (Balm Jovi, and the newer one) and sometimes one wears better then the other.  So far I have had the most luck withe the nude'tude one.  Everyone's skin/body chem. is different.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the input, everyone! I will definitely update with what I decide to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

There's a 50% off theBalm sale on Tuesday &amp; I've been trying to talk myself out of it aaaaall weekend. I'm on a low-buy, but I've been lusting after those Instain blushes!

THEN, I remembered Birchbox sells them. 

Just bought 3 of the blushes, a mystery sample pack, and a few things for the boyfriend for zero dollars &amp; zero cents!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is why I will never ever quit Birchbox, no matter how rough the boxes are sometimes. THOSE POINTS.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There's a 50% off theBalm sale on Tuesday &amp; I've been trying to talk myself out of it aaaaall weekend. I'm on a low-buy, but I've been lusting after those Instain blushes!
> 
> THEN, I remembered Birchbox sells them.
> 
> ...


YES!  It almost pays for itself in the end.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There's a 50% off theBalm sale on Tuesday &amp; I've been trying to talk myself out of it aaaaall weekend. I'm on a low-buy, but I've been lusting after those Instain blushes!
> 
> THEN, I remembered Birchbox sells them.
> 
> ...


Right?  I keep waiting for another Coastal Scents thing for the Revealed palette, but I'm kind of just at this point thinking I'll just snag it with points and be done with it!


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

I got a refund today for an order that may or may not be lost (they didn't know what happened to it, said it might show up, it might not) and even if it doesn't, I decided I'd rather have a palette than what I originally ordered, so I used my refunded points for Nude 'Tude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks to everyone who helped me decide on a palette! Now hopefully it actually manages to get to me...


----------



## katiecoll (May 6, 2014)

So I got the yumi kim phone case the 2nd time it was placed back in stock, and while I like it and think it's pretty, wow was it cheaply made. I realize we got it for free as a gift for purchase, but it shouldn't be falling apart after having it on my phone for 3 weeks! The corners of the plastic are starting to chip away and the color of the print is starting to fade/scratch away, to the point of about a good square inch of the color is completely worn away. This isn't just because of dropping or using it "hard." I'm actually super careful with my phone!


----------



## katyrn (May 6, 2014)

I can't remember which thread it was posted on, but I received my In Full Bloom box today. The Tocca roll on had those floaty/crystal looking objects. What did anyone find out about those?

Other than that Tocca roll on thing, I love this box!! The gardenia hand cream is amaze-balls and I pretty much love everything else about this box. The combination of everything this in my box probably makes it my favorite thing I've received in a sub box thus far. Mmm. Such lovely scents.


----------



## katiecoll (May 6, 2014)

Was anyone else's In Full bloom boxes missing anything? Mine was missing the nail polish. Not my most wanted item in the box, but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also have little floaters in my roller ball. I do love the Tokyo milk though! The box it came in is adorable!

ETA: wrote hand cream on accident, I have that, missing the nail polish.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 7, 2014)

I didn't use my points, but I decided I needed the bkr bottle after all, 

I got the bkr water bottle in the color "dive"

2 Liz Earle cleansing cloths, I actually need a new one (or two) my sample has outlived the cloth!

and, a mystery 2-pack. 

With the mobile 20 code, I paid $28.80!  

Basically I got the cleansing cloths for free and a $1.20 off the bkr bottle. and of course the mystery pack is free too, we'll see if it's good or if it will be going up on my trade list!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 8, 2014)

I must be a glutton for punishment because I'm sure half of this order won't be in stock for some reason, but I decided to try anyway. I'd been eyeing the flask for a few weeks thinking 3 oz would be perfect for me so I'm most excited about it. Played cart Tetris for quite some time trying to get things I wanted while also spending $7 to round my accumulated points from 23 to 30 (OCD), and I finally got it just right.

Please, please, pleeease Birchbox gods, make this order flawless.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment because I'm sure half of this order won't be in stock for some reason, but I decided to try anyway. I'd been eyeing the flask for a few weeks thinking 3 oz would be perfect for me so I'm most excited about it. Played cart Tetris for quite some time trying to get things I wanted while also spending $7 to round my accumulated points from 23 to 30 (OCD), and I finally got it just right.
> 
> Please, please, pleeease Birchbox gods, make this order flawless.


LOVE Sasquatch soap! 

Also, that is some excellent cart tetris-ing. You have mad skills!  B)


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

@@jbrookeb  I hope you don't have any issues with shipping like I did.  Great haul!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 8, 2014)

I was going to wait until I saved up 1000pts for my 1st Birchbox order, but this month I'll only have 500 and I am dying to spend them! I got a sample of Benefit Fakeup with a Benefit order and fell madly in love. It has been in my favorites well before I tried it and now I need it. I'm scared to order now though because of all the issues going on. Plus I want an order big enough to get a free pick two.


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I was going to wait until I saved up 1000pts for my 1st Birchbox order, but this month I'll only have 500 and I am dying to spend them! I got a sample of Benefit Fakeup with a Benefit order and fell madly in love. It has been in my favorites well before I tried it and now I need it. I'm scared to order now though because of all the issues going on. Plus I want an order big enough to get a free pick two.


If you want pick twos, then definitely split your orders up! The order only has to be $35 before a discount to get a pick 2, so if you have a 20% off code it's even better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can spend only about $28 and get a pick two! And if you don't know what you want but need it to be a certain dollar amount, if that amount is below $25 you can go to the $25 or below section and order it by price, thus finding the perfect $11 (or whatever amount) item.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2014)

jayeme said:


> If you want pick twos, then definitely split your orders up! The order only has to be $35 before a discount to get a pick 2, so if you have a 20% off code it's even better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can spend only about $28 and get a pick two! And if you don't know what you want but need it to be a certain dollar amount, if that amount is below $25 you can go to the $25 or below section and order it by price, thus finding the perfect $11 (or whatever amount) item.


Yep! As fun as it is to place a big order, I've been playing cart tetris and using different accounts to make orders as close to $35 as possible and spread the promo codes I have around too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course it hasn't quite panned out because I have yet to get any of the pick twos (I think I have four on order now?)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Yep! As fun as it is to place a big order, I've been playing cart tetris and using different accounts to make orders as close to $35 as possible and spread the promo codes I have around too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course it hasn't quite panned out because I have yet to get any of the pick twos (I think I have four on order now?)


Haha I've gotten a package every single day this week from Birchbox containing a pick two that was backordered. And they put them in those big cardboard boxes!  :blink:


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha I've gotten a package every single day this week from Birchbox containing a pick two that was backordered. And they put them in those big cardboard boxes!  :blink:


I am getting so irritated with all the delays because I feel like I can't complain too much since all my orders were made with points and/or gift cards bought with points. I know I still "earned" them but I feel like I'm not a priority since I'm not spending actual money. 

But being told they are sending me my pick twos AND getting the order confirmations from them but nothing since (and it's been at least a week) after just getting "oh we are so sorry for the delay" emails from the full size orders those pick twos were supposed to come in is getting old. Especially since I see people posting here nearly every day that they are getting theirs. I placed another order last week and have yet to see that ship either. I'm sure it'll be just as delayed, if I ever get it, as the first three I placed last month. I'm hoarding my the points I do have left until they get this all figured out. 

Gah! Sorry to rant.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 9, 2014)

@ Thanks! I toyed w the cart a couple nights at work until I found items I'd enjoy and use. No mad skills here though... Just a generally slow overnight shift all by myself. Lol

@@KaitC13 Thanks! This is the third order I've placed in less than a month but the only one to actually ship. They gave me the run-around w the first two until finally canceling and refunding them, but this one looks like it's all available and on the way, so hopefully the warehouse issues are fixed.


----------



## ashleylind (May 9, 2014)

So this just happened...


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 9, 2014)

I had unsubbed on my main account. I decided to chance it with the shipping issues and resub using BB100. I had 93 points, so I bought 2 Ahmad teas, used a $10 gift card and paid $7 out of pocket. That brought my total to 200 points, so I made another order.

Caudalie Favorites Kit, Chella Sharpener, Pick-2 using a $10 gift card &amp; 200 points. Welcomeoffer20 worked on this order. $0 out of pocket. Yay.

And I just got a new job, so my finances are getting back in order. This was my way to celebrate, and $7 total for 2 orders isn't bad.


----------



## katiecoll (May 10, 2014)

I had to play a lot of BB Tetris to get to this! Still wanting to get a full size Marcelle BB cream in golden glow, but I can wait till next month for that.


----------



## Moonittude (May 10, 2014)

Quantity

Price

Total





Jouer Leopard “IT” Bag
1

$48.00 

$48.00 





Benefit Benetint
1

$30.00 

$30.00 





amika Bombshell Blowout spray - 8 oz
1

$24.00 

$24.00 





Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
1

$10.00 

$10.00 

Subtotal

$112.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%, 21andcounting, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)

-$31.42

Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Standard)

$0.00



 300 reward points

-$30.00



 Gift Card (BB12JSV82OJYQ2F6)

-$10.00



 Gift Card (BB12IGZ5PF3LOENJ)

-$10.00

*Grand Total*

*$30.58*

 
Not as spectacular as some of your orders, but not bad. I also wanted the Whish correcting gel, but it is out-of-stock. FYI, I originally had some France Luxe hair thingies in my cart, but when I visited their website to see better pictures, I discovered that they are having a 30% off mother's day sale and for every three items you buy, they send you a free surprise. They had some sweet deals in the clearance, so needless to say, I really went overboard.


----------



## ikecarus (May 10, 2014)

Just made an order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






The FEED bracelet, Keims, and mystery sample pack are all for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the Madison Reed conditioner is for my mom since she liked it so much but won't buy it at full price. XD


----------



## chaostheory (May 12, 2014)

I'm trying to buy the pixi shea butter lip balm that's in this month's box. It says free shipping but when I actually go to buy, it's not free shipping. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## celiajuno (May 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm trying to buy the pixi shea butter lip balm that's in this month's box. It says free shipping but when I actually go to buy, it's not free shipping. Am I doing something wrong?


You have to spend at least $10 to get free shipping


----------



## RedBadger (May 12, 2014)

I finally took the plunge and shelled out for the Clarisonic brush.  I ordered the Mia 2 (two speeds, rechargable) and tacked on a mystery 2 pack.  I used my 2YEARLOVE code for 25% off (saved $47!!) and got the free 2 day air shipping for being an Ace.  All in all, $102.50.  I hope I love it as much as everyone else seems to!


----------



## misslaurelann (May 12, 2014)

I placed a couple orders the other day and used gift cards that I purchased with my points (and got two extra pick twos!)


----------



## saku (May 12, 2014)

so, i checked on my account and my box contents hasn't updated yet.. checked my points history and i got Sorry points too. i started browsing and there are a few new stuff at the shop. so i got the ban.do umbrella! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!! i'm so freaking excited. i hope it's good quality. i need an umbrella since mine just broke. this is perfect! i also browsed around ban.do website and all their stuff are just so freakin cute!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *ban.do Dottie Rain or Shine Umbrella* 14030113 1 $28.00 *Gift Card* *Gift Card Sender*   *Gift Card Recipient*   BBOXGIFTCARD 1 $10.00 *Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* menpicktwo7 1 $10.00 Subtotal $48.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 9-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, Free Shipping on Birchbox Memberships, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$15.60 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$2.40*

also, i now have $35 in gift cards. there's nothing in the beauty department that interests me, so i'm really glad they offer so much other stuff!!!! I LOVE BIRCHBOX SOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## Spazkatt (May 12, 2014)

Soon to have 300 points and a 6 month code... originally I had only 100 to spend, but due to several shipping mess ups I have more. I am not sure if I should place an order just using the 20% off code and save up my points or use my points. Ugh decisions!


----------



## saku (May 12, 2014)

oh, btw, i was surprised (but not surprised) that i was able to use the 9-month code. i just used my 13-month code, and thought i used my 9-month code already..but, it worked in my order!


----------



## MrsMeow (May 13, 2014)

BOOM!  1300 points to spend + 25 month 25% off code + treating myself for Mother's Day =

Kate Spade Saturday The Mini Weekender Tote ($65)

Kate Spade Saturday The Weekender Bag in Hazy Check ($180)

And, of course, a Mystery Pack

Subtotal:  $255

25% off Discount/Free Sample Pack:  ($71.25)

1300 in points:  ($130.00)

FREE 2 day shipping (Aces, baby!)

*TOTAL:  $53.75*

I'm SO excited!  I never buy bags, ever.  I had been planning on stocking up on my make-up go-tos and essentials, and then I realized I should treat myself (especially since I saw the 2 bags and couldn't decide between them...so I picked both!).  Did I mention I am SO excited?!


----------



## tulippop (May 14, 2014)

Quick question, how do I use my points AND my gift card?  When I put in the gift card when checking out, once it goes to payment info it won't allow me to apply my points as well.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Quick question, how do I use my points AND my gift card?  When I put in the gift card when checking out, once it goes to payment info it won't allow me to apply my points as well.


Hmmm it should! I always do a combination of both. 

Maybe it's just glitching right now? I've been having issues adding things to my cart tonight.


----------



## tulippop (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hmmm it should! I always do a combination of both.
> 
> Maybe it's just glitching right now? I've been having issues adding things to my cart tonight.


Well my order was $40 and my gc is $100.  I wanted my 200 points to apply first since points eventually expire.  Oh well, I just ordered it anyways because it's been out of stock and I'm afraid i'll go out of stock again.  I can't even find it when I do a search for the brand, I have to use the link I saved (which kinda scares me since they're having so many issues still and I'm STILL waitng on an order from 3/25)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Well my order was $40 and my gc is $100.  I wanted my 200 points to apply first since points eventually expire.  Oh well, I just ordered it anyways because it's been out of stock and I'm afraid i'll go out of stock again.  I can't even find it when I do a search for the brand, I have to use the link I saved (which kinda scares me since they're having so many issues still and I'm STILL waitng on an order from 3/25)


Ohhh ok. Hmm. 

If you haven't already, maybe try this. Clear out your gift card and go to check out. Then click the check box to apply your points in the payment screen. Then go back to your cart. Your points should show applied. And THEN add the gift card. 

I have no idea if that will work, just thinking maybe adding them in the opposite order might work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh ok. Hmm.
> 
> If you haven't already, maybe try this. Clear out your gift card and go to check out. Then click the check box to apply your points in the payment screen. Then go back to your cart. Your points should show applied. And THEN add the gift card.
> 
> I have no idea if that will work, just thinking maybe adding them in the opposite order might work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMGosh that worked!  I didn't realize we could go back to the cart while checking out.  A little too late since I already ordered but I'll remember that for next time!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

tulippop said:


> OMGosh that worked!  I didn't realize we could go back to the cart while checking out.  A little too late since I already ordered but I'll remember that for next time!  Thanks a bunch!


YAY! So glad that worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 14, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> BOOM!  1300 points to spend + 25 month 25% off code + treating myself for Mother's Day =
> 
> Kate Spade Saturday The Mini Weekender Tote ($65)
> 
> ...


Love these bags.  Great order. Enjoy!

Actually, let us know how you like them.  I might get the mini Weekender tote in the Steel blue/lagoon color.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 14, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> BOOM!  1300 points to spend + 25 month 25% off code + treating myself for Mother's Day =
> 
> Kate Spade Saturday The Mini Weekender Tote ($65)
> 
> ...


omg, that tote is amazing!! makes me want to re-sub to BB to hoard points again haha!


----------



## MrsMeow (May 14, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> omg, that tote is amazing!! makes me want to re-sub to BB to hoard points again haha!


I'm so obnoxious about points that next time I'm going to try to save even more.  I'm not even sure that's possible, since a good 400 (at least!) were Birchbox "Oops!" points!



LuckyMoon said:


> Love these bags.  Great order. Enjoy!
> 
> Actually, let us know how you like them.  I might get the mini Weekender tote in the Steel blue/lagoon color.


I'll let you know how the bags are once I get them...whenever that may be.  :rotfl:    Still waiting for my shipping notice, no surprise there.


----------



## katyrn (May 14, 2014)

Alright. Order placed this evening. 

*Ahmad Tea London Bus Caddy   *$5.29

*KOR Aura Water Bottle **Color *Orchid Pink  $11.95

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)   *$10.00

*Miss Jessie's® Original Curly Meringue  *$22.00

Subtotal      $49.24

Shipping &amp; Handling  $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3months20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)-$17.85

Gift Card -$10.00

Gift Card -$10.00

Gift Card -$10.00

*Grand Total  **$1.39*

Now to hoping that I have no problems with shipping and logistics. Please let everything be in the shop. By the way, I've been with BB &gt;3 months and it still let me apply the 3 month 20% discount. Maybe it only let's you use it once and that was my first time to use the code... so it worked. My only wish is that the water bottle was in the green color, but of course, it was out of stock. Still going to love the pink one. Hurry hurry and get here.


----------



## misslaurelann (May 15, 2014)

Anyone else place an order than hasn't shipped yet? I placed two GC orders with mystery sample packs and two product orders with mystery sample packs on 5/10 and nothing has shipped yet on two different accounts. I just wanted to see if others were having problems before I bothered CS


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

I want to place an order with the bracelet GWP that came out today- but the thing I want to order isn't in stock.  C'mon Revealed Palette... come back!!


----------



## jayeme (May 15, 2014)

misslaurelann said:


> Anyone else place an order than hasn't shipped yet? I placed two GC orders with mystery sample packs and two product orders with mystery sample packs on 5/10 and nothing has shipped yet on two different accounts. I just wanted to see if others were having problems before I bothered CS


They're having tons of problems - there's a whole thread about it: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131950-birchbox-shippingooswarehouse-issues/. If you call, they will probably tell you they're looking into it and give you 100 sorry points, and your order still won't come in a timely manner.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 15, 2014)

I got a present for my Fairy Godchild.


----------



## Whitehurst (May 16, 2014)

I would save up on this yummy theBalm® cosmetics NUDE 'tude™ Nude Eyeshadow Palette! I really love the way it highlights my beauty. It is a good thing that I can check out my points through giift.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 16, 2014)

oops, I accidentally ordered another bkr bottle a Pixi shea butter lip balm in raspberry and a mystery sample pack and paid 40 cents for it all!


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

I really, really, REALLY want to buy this (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/kate-spade-saturday-the-weekender-tote) BUT I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2014)

@@ikecarus Do eeet!


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> @@ikecarus Do eeet!


AHHHH XD I think I'll wait until next month when I get one of my accounts up to 500 points so that I can cash out for a gift card and get the tote for "free" with points on my main account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I really, really, REALLY want to buy this (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/kate-spade-saturday-the-weekender-tote) BUT I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD.


You definitely should! 

I kinda want one too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> You definitely should!
> 
> I kinda want one too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I kind of want to see it in person before I buy it though. XD Which color combination were you thinking of?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I kind of want to see it in person before I buy it though. XD Which color combination were you thinking of?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm thinking the Coral one, just because it's totally different from anything else that I have!

I will probably try to save up some more points (even though I already have a crazy amount right now) and hope it doesn't sell out.


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm thinking the Coral one, just because it's totally different from anything else that I have!
> 
> I will probably try to save up some more points (even though I already have a crazy amount right now) and hope it doesn't sell out.


I love blues/cool colors, but I think the coral one is just so pretty! AHHhhhh, decisions. Well, hopefully it won't sell out any time soon so that we can both get one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (May 16, 2014)

Finally cashed out a gripload of points! I paid $1.29 out of pocket after a discount code and my points. Pretty dang pleased with myself


----------



## MrsMeow (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm thinking the Coral one, just because it's totally different from anything else that I have!
> 
> I will probably try to save up some more points (even though I already have a crazy amount right now) and hope it doesn't sell out.


The Coral one is on the way to my house - should be here Monday.  I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## ikecarus (May 17, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> The Coral one is on the way to my house - should be here Monday.  I'll let you know what I think!


Yes please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (May 17, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> The Coral one is on the way to my house - should be here Monday. I'll let you know what I think!


Picture please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have my eye on it, I'm just not sure about the size.


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 18, 2014)

I haven't redeemed any points since before Christmas. I was excited for another order...it helped me deal with my sadness concerning my Birchbox and Kate Spade necklace being delivered to Oregon. 

Mystery Sample Pack - 10.00

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle - 21.95

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner - 16.00

Subtotal - 47.95

Discount -  -17.59 (welcome20, free sample pack with purchase)

300 rewards points 

Total = $0.36

I'm pretty satisfied. I have been rationing my BP sample until I saved up enough points. Though as soon as I soon the Kate Spade bag, I'm having buyer regret. Oh well... my hair and eyes will be pretty!


----------



## quene8106 (May 18, 2014)

i just did this and then cancelled my account. i'm so over their shipping issues.


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2014)

I really wanted a good stipple brush

points &amp; gift card (from points on 2nd account) and 20% promo (mobile20 still works)


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

Whitehurst said:


> I would save up on this yummy theBalm® cosmetics NUDE 'tude™ Nude Eyeshadow Palette! I really love the way it highlights my beauty. It is a good thing that I can check out my points through giift.


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I really, really, REALLY want to buy this (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/kate-spade-saturday-the-weekender-tote) BUT I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD.


Its a beautiful bag. Do it!


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really wanted a good stipple brush
> 
> points &amp; gift card (from points on 2nd account) and 20% promo (mobile20 still works)


Let me know how you like that brush looks so pretty.


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Let me know how you like that brush looks so pretty.


will do!!  I bought Translucent Bronzing Tint _by_ Dr.Hauschka (from saffron rouge - I have 20% off there) and needed a good brush for that very expensive tint!! lol

I cannot wait to get both items!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

I couldn't help myself. My 16 month code randomly worked today (never used it) and I ended up with 300 points this month due to BB's mishaps.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I couldn't help myself. My 16 month code randomly worked today (never used it) and I ended up with 300 points this month due to BB's mishaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the spa pedicure in lemon a couple of months back - you will love it!!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got the spa pedicure in lemon a couple of months back - you will love it!!


I got that too and really liked but thought the lemon was a little different for a foot product, so I'm excited to try another scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (May 19, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> BOOM!  1300 points to spend + 25 month 25% off code + treating myself for Mother's Day =
> 
> Kate Spade Saturday The Mini Weekender Tote ($65)
> 
> ...


So, obviously this photo does NOT do the color justice, but it's dark and stormy and I have little light to work with.  And I'm lazy.  Here's the Mini Weekender Tote.  It's really cute, and a lot smaller than I expected - I threw the water bottle next to it for size reference.  Will I use it?  Fo sho!  But it's smaller than I like a purse to be; not sure if I'd ever by another.  I didn't take a picture of the Weekender Bag, but it is large and beautiful and I want to go away for a few days now.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> So, obviously this photo does NOT do the color justice, but it's dark and stormy and I have little light to work with.  And I'm lazy.  Here's the Mini Weekender Tote.  It's really cute, and a lot smaller than I expected - I threw the water bottle next to it for size reference.  Will I use it?  Fo sho!  But it's smaller than I like a purse to be; not sure if I'd ever by another.  I didn't take a picture of the Weekender Bag, but it is large and beautiful and I want to go away for a few days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! Thank you for the photo + size reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll pass on getting the mini since it is so small, but I might just have to go for the regular (?) weekender tote. Now to agonize over which color combination to get...


----------



## KatieKat (May 19, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> So, obviously this photo does NOT do the color justice, but it's dark and stormy and I have little light to work with.  And I'm lazy.  Here's the Mini Weekender Tote.  It's really cute, and a lot smaller than I expected - I threw the water bottle next to it for size reference.  Will I use it?  Fo sho!  But it's smaller than I like a purse to be; not sure if I'd ever by another.  I didn't take a picture of the Weekender Bag, but it is large and beautiful and I want to go away for a few days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty please post a picture of the Weekender Bag? It's currently sitting in my cart but I'd love to see a real life picture of it before I pull the trigger, if possible.


----------



## MrsMeow (May 19, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Pretty please post a picture of the Weekender Bag? It's currently sitting in my cart but I'd love to see a real life picture of it before I pull the trigger, if possible.


LOL.  Ok.  Again, picture quality is obviously very poor.  SF, SL.  The size of the Weekender is seriously perfect for a weekend away.  I was NOT disappointed.  The colors aren't quite as vibrant as they are in the photo on Birchbox's website, but then again, when are they?  I love the Weekender.  A lot.  I did do a picture with the mini tote, but I think it just makes the Weekender look smaller than it is (because my photo doesn't account for width).

Verdict:  Yes to the Weekender.  Meh to the tote (but I'm keeping it!)


----------



## saku (May 19, 2014)

i love the saturday.com website for size reference.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 19, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> So, obviously this photo does NOT do the color justice, but it's dark and stormy and I have little light to work with.  And I'm lazy.  Here's the Mini Weekender Tote.  It's really cute, and a lot smaller than I expected - I threw the water bottle next to it for size reference.  Will I use it?  Fo sho!  But it's smaller than I like a purse to be; not sure if I'd ever by another.  I didn't take a picture of the Weekender Bag, but it is large and beautiful and I want to go away for a few days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's soooo adorable!!  :wub:


----------



## KatieKat (May 19, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> LOL.  Ok.  Again, picture quality is obviously very poor.  SF, SL.  The size of the Weekender is seriously perfect for a weekend away.  I was NOT disappointed.  The colors aren't quite as vibrant as they are in the photo on Birchbox's website, but then again, when are they?  I love the Weekender.  A lot.  I did do a picture with the mini tote, but I think it just makes the Weekender look smaller than it is (because my photo doesn't account for width).
> 
> Verdict:  Yes to the Weekender.  Meh to the tote (but I'm keeping it!)


Awesome! Thank you for posting the pictures!


----------



## Kelsey Abourezk (May 20, 2014)

I want the weekender bag-the big one SO bad but I feel like I should wait for some more points to stack up and a good promo code to come through. I also just scored a nice size Coach weekend back at the Coach outlet near my place so I feel like I need to get some more use on that one first. My boyfriend and I are pretty in to weekend trips though....maybe multiple weekend bags aren't a bad thing...


----------



## latinafeminista (May 20, 2014)

OK BB Points experts, I have a scenario for you, plz help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

SO I have my secondary account, that really isn't that great and I just need to shut it down.  Right now I have 0 points and a six-item box to review for this month.  From what I understand, If I make a 40 dollar purchase (and do my reviews), I should get up to 100 points right? If that's the case, then I'll cash that out to a $10 gift card and close the account.  

My main question is: I have two $10 gift cards right now that I want to apply to the $40 dollar purchase; will I still earn that 40 points I need to cash out if I use gift cards to partially pay? 

Thanks!


----------



## flynt (May 20, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> OK BB Points experts, I have a scenario for you, plz help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> SO I have my secondary account, that really isn't that great and I just need to shut it down.  Right now I have 0 points and a six-item box to review for this month.  From what I understand, If I make a 40 dollar purchase (and do my reviews), I should get up to 100 points right? If that's the case, then I'll cash that out to a $10 gift card and close the account.
> 
> ...


I just checked and I did not receive points for using gift cards on my last order.  I used 20$ in gift cards and 10.70$ in cash and received 10 points for the order.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 20, 2014)

flynt said:


> I just checked and I did not receive points for using gift cards on my last order.  I used 20$ in gift cards and 10.70$ in cash and received 10 points for the order.


That's what I was suspecting, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I couldn't help myself. My 16 month code randomly worked today (never used it) and I ended up with 300 points this month due to BB's mishaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

MrsMeow said:


> So, obviously this photo does NOT do the color justice, but it's dark and stormy and I have little light to work with.  And I'm lazy.  Here's the Mini Weekender Tote.  It's really cute, and a lot smaller than I expected - I threw the water bottle next to it for size reference.  Will I use it?  Fo sho!  But it's smaller than I like a purse to be; not sure if I'd ever by another.  I didn't take a picture of the Weekender Bag, but it is large and beautiful and I want to go away for a few days now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute, love the color.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

Despite the shipping issues I realized I had to order the bf his birthday present so I did this. The June Men's box items looked like things he would enjoy, and if not I'll take them lol. Women's sample pack for me since they were out of mens. And he's been having dry beard problems, so I've heard good things about the Mr. Natty Beard Elixir, and a new dopp bag for him, since his current one is getting pretty beat up. I hope it all gets here in time, but if it doesn't he'll understand. We decided we were going to do a joint birthday present to each other and split the cost of a nice espresso machine to have when we eventually move in together at the end of the summer, after his grueling grad school qual exams. But I just wanted to get him something small, and for $1.20, I'll take it!


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Despite the shipping issues I realized I had to order the bf his birthday present so I did this. The June Men's box items looked like things he would enjoy, and if not I'll take them lol. Women's sample pack for me since they were out of mens. And he's been having dry beard problems, so I've heard good things about the Mr. Natty Beard Elixir, and a new dopp bag for him, since his current one is getting pretty beat up. I hope it all gets here in time, but if it doesn't he'll understand. We decided we were going to do a joint birthday present to each other and split the cost of a nice espresso machine to have when we eventually move in together at the end of the summer, after his grueling grad school qual exams. But I just wanted to get him something small, and for $1.20, I'll take it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## ikecarus (May 27, 2014)

Okay. I did it. I finally made this order. XDDD

I was waiting for the women's pick two to come back and for 50 more points to get it absolutely free! And after much debate, I went with the steel blue/lagoon because I just love blue too much to pass on it. But yay for Aces + free two-day shipping on $100+ orders. Hopefully I'll love this tote... and hopefully the Birchbox warehouse won't screw this up.


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 28, 2014)

I placed my first order today, and I am so very pleased with it! I am so excited to get it! I just hope there's no problems with it

I have yet to insert a picture into the new forum and boy is it frustrating!!


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I placed my first order today, and I am so very pleased with it! I am so excited to get it! I just hope there's no problems with it
> 
> I have yet to insert a picture into the new forum and boy is it frustrating!!
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 30, 2014)

Ok gals, I need your help! I have wicked dark under eye circles and am looking for something to cover them... taking into account that I am 40 (but my skin looks younger, but I am starting to get some fine lines) and that i want to use my BB points! Go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anbdobbs22 (May 30, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Okay. I did it. I finally made this order. XDDD
> 
> I was waiting for the women's pick two to come back and for 50 more points to get it absolutely free! And after much debate, I went with the steel blue/lagoon because I just love blue too much to pass on it. But yay for Aces + free two-day shipping on $100+ orders. Hopefully I'll love this tote... and hopefully the Birchbox warehouse won't screw this up.


Oh so jealous! I have this excact thing sitting in my cart, promising myself that I'll wait until I have enough points to make it free. I currently have a wopping 70 points so...hopefully its still in stock by christmas lol. You gotta post a picture when you get it!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 30, 2014)

Ok, so I made the order... I ended up getting the Benefit FakeUp, and I HAD to purchase enough to get free shipping AND a 2-pack, duh!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Benefit Fakeup* *Shade* Light IB299 1 $24.00

*Benefit Hello Flawless!* *Shade* Petal IB306 1 $34.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

Subtotal $68.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (20% Off For You, COMEBACK20OFF, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$21.60

200 reward points -$20.00

*Grand Total **$26.40*

*OMG!! This is ticking me off!! Why can't I format this correctly!!?? LOL*


----------



## inlustro (May 30, 2014)

Birchbox cart tetris, woohoo! 

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

*Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit* NN1001 1 $24.50

*Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish* *Color* Peony RW191035 1 $10.00

*The Laundress® Wash and Stain Bar* B-00 1 $6.00

*Liz Earle Pure Muslin Cloths* LIZEARLE-MUS 1 $6.00

*Soak Rinse-Free Wash* *Scent* Celebration S04-6G 1 $16.00

Subtotal $72.50

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 20% Off For You, comeback20off) -$22.50

Tax $0.00

400 reward points -$40.00

Gift Card (BB019QK0196R7M6G) -$10.00

*Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Ok, so I made the order... I ended up getting the Benefit FakeUp, and I HAD to purchase enough to get free shipping AND a 2-pack, duh!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *Benefit Fakeup* *Shade* Light IB299 1 $24.00
> 
> ...


I have the Fakeup and I like it, I also got the Benefit Bo-ing to try that and I like both. Enjoy your mini haul!


----------



## meganbernadette (May 30, 2014)

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00
*Caldrea Hand Soap* *Scent* Ginger Pomelo 18805 1 $10.50
*TONI&amp;GUY Cleanse Dry Shampoo* 0-79400-19713-9 1 $15.00
*Caldrea Hand Balm* *Scent* Rosewater Driftwood 19353 1 $10.00
*Caldrea Hand Soap* *Scent* Rosewater Driftwood 19305 1 $10.50
*Caldrea Dish Soap* *Scent* Rosewater Driftwood 19303 1 $9.00
*Caldrea Hand Soap* *Scent* Mandarin Vetiver 19105 1 $10.50
Subtotal $75.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 20% Off For You, comeback20off) -$23.10 Gift Card (BB56OD6A4KZBYLKM) -$10.00 Store Credit -$10.00
*Grand Total* *$32.40*
 

*I reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally wanted fakeup in medium but it was OOS, so I got lots of Caldrea.* I've been obsessed since I tried the Rosewater Driftwood soap in the May popsugar box! But I did something really dumb... after adding my gift cards *i forgot to use my points!* Now I have 400+ points waiting to be used, and I just paid for this order. Oops.


----------



## casey anne (May 30, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00
> 
> *Caldrea Hand Soap* *Scent* Ginger Pomelo 18805 1 $10.50
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's meant to be that you forgot to use your points! Wait for the Fakeup to be back in stock!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 30, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Ok, so I made the order... I ended up getting the Benefit FakeUp, and I HAD to purchase enough to get free shipping AND a 2-pack, duh!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *Benefit Fakeup* *Shade* Light IB299 1 $24.00
> 
> ...


I  just purchased the fakeup with my points I only tried a sample but I LOVED it so much! I don't have any dark circles so I don't know how well it works for that I just loved how it brightened up my eyes and it also covered up my freckles so I am thankful for that! A 22yr old does not need freckles &lt;_&lt;

Enjoy your haul I hope you love the fakeup!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 31, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I  just purchased the fakeup with my points I only tried a sample but I LOVED it so much! I don't have any dark circles so I don't know how well it works for that I just loved how it brightened up my eyes and it also covered up my freckles so I am thankful for that! A 22yr old does not need freckles &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Enjoy your haul I hope you love the fakeup!


I LOVE freckles!!! I wish I had freckles, I would OWN them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 31, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I  just purchased the fakeup with my points I only tried a sample but I LOVED it so much! I don't have any dark circles so I don't know how well it works for that I just loved how it brightened up my eyes and it also covered up my freckles so I am thankful for that! A 22yr old does not need freckles &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Enjoy your haul I hope you love the fakeup!





ScoutSays said:


> I LOVE freckles!!! I wish I had freckles, I would OWN them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a face of subtle freckles. I love them, never been ashamed of my freckles!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 31, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I LOVE freckles!!! I wish I had freckles, I would OWN them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Kelly Silva said:


> I have a face of subtle freckles. I love them, never been ashamed of my freckles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, don't get me wrong I think freckles are cute...on other people. I just don't like them. I rock them because I have no other choice. I could cover them up with foundation I guess, but I don't like wearing it. 
I hate the fact that I am covered. In the summer its like *BAM* freckles on my face, arms (most of which are covered with tattoos though), and even my legs. I just think my makeup would look so much better without them. It tricky to get the right bronzer, concealer, or things like that to look natural


----------



## ScoutSays (May 31, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong I think freckles are cute...on other people. I just don't like them. I rock them because I have no other choice. I could cover them up with foundation I guess, but I don't like wearing it.
> 
> I hate the fact that I am covered. In the summer its like *BAM* freckles on my face, arms (most of which are covered with tattoos though), and even my legs. I just think my makeup would look so much better without them. It tricky to get the right bronzer, concealer, or things like that to look natural


I only get freckles in the summer when I accidentally get sunburned and then it's only on my arms. I hope to eventually have arms that are covered in tattoos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 31, 2014)

Chicks w freckles = tres beauté!


----------



## quene8106 (May 31, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Chicks w freckles = tres beauté!


I agree. My mom had red hair and freckles and I love looking at them in old pics. I wish I inherited her freckles.


----------



## gingerneko (Jun 1, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I  just purchased the fakeup with my points I only tried a sample but I LOVED it so much! I don't have any dark circles so I don't know how well it works for that I just loved how it brightened up my eyes and it also covered up my freckles so I am thankful for that! A 22yr old does not need freckles &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Enjoy your haul I hope you love the fakeup!


Heh. I'm in my 40s and I still have freckles. _Everywhere_. I gave up decades ago on trying to hide them, now I embrace them as 'built-in color cosmetics.' Or something. I've come to love the frecklage, in that 'annoying little brother who occasionally does something brilliant enough to make you swoon' sort of way.

That's why I don't use full-cover foundation any more -- I never found one that didn't look completely weird on me, or feel like glop. I remember back in my teenage years that I tried some nasty purple paste to 'correct color' to try and hide the damn things. Didn't realize it went under foundation, and walked around with lavender-tinged freckleface for a few days. I was the girl-without-clue when it came to makeup.


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 1, 2014)

I really love the No 4 shampoo. I wish I would have gotten a conditioner to sample too. I am going to purchase with my next % off. I just passed my 13 month - whats the next % month?  I am at about month 16 in June. Anybody have any help with No 4 conditioners?


----------



## ScopeIt (Jun 1, 2014)

SWEET16 should be your next discount code!


----------



## TracyT (Jun 3, 2014)

I might have done a completely nimrod thing. Is it right that a $25 gift card costs 300 points? Shouldn't it be 250?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

TracyT said:


> I might have done a completely nimrod thing. Is it right that a $25 gift card costs 300 points? Shouldn't it be 250?


No, you can only spend your points in increments of 100. So unfortunately you lost 50 of your points doing that.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

Purchased my goodies on May 30th, received them today! Everything was intact and in the box!! Hallelujah!! Lol the Fake Up is bigger than I thought it would be! The Hello Flawless powder has interesting packaging... There isn't near as much actual product as you would think by looking at it. The brush and sponge are stored in the bottom and there is a mirror in the top. What would be brilliant is if Benefit offered refills for this!

My mystery pack is Ruby Wing color changing polish in Mini Kitten Heels and Joan Vass L'eau de Opale perfume!!

I'm a happy girl!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2014)

I think the warehouse issues are finally starting to be resolved!  I placed 2 orders mid-week last week, one was delivered by Friday and the other on Monday. Both correct, both intact, I was very pleased!  

(They're items for my Fairy Godchild in the Midsummer Swap, otherwise I'd brag about my order!  Got some fun goodies that I hope she'll LOVE!)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jun 3, 2014)

I got my order Monday and was so excited except my sample pack was Jergens BB Body cream and a LA Fresh hand sanitizer wipe &lt;_&lt; The worst!

I LOVE the smashbox kit and the fakeup! I die for that stuff but the Cynthia Rowley kit was kind of a let down. I like it, but I am not in love.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm going to hoard up points and GCs for my 34 month code....I think that's the next one after the 30 month, isn't it?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 4, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAY IT'S HERE. It's honestly really gorgeous and it has so much room for everything.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> YAAAAAAAAY IT'S HERE. It's honestly really gorgeous and it has so much room for everything.


Love it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> YAAAAAAAAY IT'S HERE. It's honestly really gorgeous and it has so much room for everything.


AHHHH ITS SO PRETTY!

Did they already send out your replacement?! Are you getting two of these lovely things?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AHHHH ITS SO PRETTY!
> 
> Did they already send out your replacement?! Are you getting two of these lovely things?


The replacement has already shipped! But I emailed them when my original order found its way to me and requested a return label. I would feel guilty about keeping both. XD But Chelsea (the CS rep) was super nice and told me I could keep the mystery sample pack that's coming in the replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 5, 2014)

Sooooo... Oops, this just happened:




Couldn't sleep so I started browsing the Birchbox shop to see if they added anything new.. There's a new gift with purchase for Skullcandy headphones!  




There are two variations available - the ones pictured above (burgundy w/floral, which is what I picked) or a pretty light blue color w/dark purple (link: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/skullcandy-headphones-gwp#pdp-options-carousel). They appear to be the Skullcandy Bombshell headphones that retail for $49.99. I couldn't pass them up, they're so cute  :wub:


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Ohh I want those skull candy headphones! I almost want that more that I want to use my 20% off code... hmmm....

I have to wait till the 10th to place my order since I'm waiting for the 400 in points I'll hit from my reviews. So we'll see if they even still have those by then.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 5, 2014)

Last night I bought the Modern Mermaid box. I used mobile20, 200 points, added a pick-2, and paid $15.20 out of pocket. I said I wasn't going to order from Birchbox again until August, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 5, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Sooooo... Oops, this just happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh I want those!  They're so cute.  And I go through headphones like crazy.  My Skullcandy ones are always my favorite.  I was thinking about another purchase next week...


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 8, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Sooooo... Oops, this just happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of those colors are in my sorority color, but I just got beats headphones via my job. I always see skull candy headphones at tjmaxx/marshalls for $15 or less.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 8, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Sooooo... Oops, this just happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are super cute. Too bad I just made a purchase over $60 :/ 



nc42 said:


> one of those colors are in my sorority color, but I just got beats headphones via my job. I always see skull candy headphones at tjmaxx/marshalls for $15 or less.


Now I'm going to have to check out my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls to see if they've got a skull candy headphone variation. A lot of my headphones that have come with apple products have wasted away throughout the years and I could use some colorful ones. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 9, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Ohh I want those skull candy headphones! I almost want that more that I want to use my 20% off code... hmmm....
> 
> I have to wait till the 10th to place my order since I'm waiting for the 400 in points I'll hit from my reviews. So we'll see if they even still have those by then.


I did the same.. chose the Skullcandy gwp over using my 20% off code. But, now I'm also tempted to place another order to use the 20% off :X

I'm bummed my order with the Skullcandy headphones hasn't shipped out yet. I'm so impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 9, 2014)

nc42 said:


> one of those colors are in my sorority color, but I just got beats headphones via my job. I always see skull candy headphones at tjmaxx/marshalls for $15 or less.


I never thought to look for headphones there! I will definitely be on the look out next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2014)

You're welcome! re: skull candy headphones

@@girlwithclass @@katyrn


----------



## JulietIsTaken (Jun 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Purchased my goodies on May 30th, received them today! Everything was intact and in the box!! Hallelujah!! Lol the Fake Up is bigger than I thought it would be! The Hello Flawless powder has interesting packaging... There isn't near as much actual product as you would think by looking at it. The brush and sponge are stored in the bottom and there is a mirror in the top. What would be brilliant is if Benefit offered refills for this!
> 
> My mystery pack is Ruby Wing color changing polish in Mini Kitten Heels and Joan Vass L'eau de Opale perfume!!
> 
> I'm a happy girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you checked to see whether or not the Ruby Wing changes color? I got the same shade in my February box and it doesn't change. Although the pink is such a happy color that I didn't totally mind that it was defective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got the mermaid LE box with my points! Woo! Glad they still are in stock since I was waiting for my review points this morning to scoop one up.

I paid a grand total of $0.00! With 20% off, and 35 in gift cards/points and a free pick two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2014)

JulietIsTaken said:


> Have you checked to see whether or not the Ruby Wing changes color? I got the same shade in my February box and it doesn't change. Although the pink is such a happy color that I didn't totally mind that it was defective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It doesn't change for me (on my toe nails), yet it changes on my sister (finger nails).  Weird!


----------



## Pixels (Jun 10, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> It doesn't change for me (on my toe nails), yet it changes on my sister (finger nails).  Weird!


Mine didn't change but I still liked it. Good for summer.


----------



## saku (Jun 11, 2014)

i haven't been on MUT for maybe 10 days (!), but i'm dropping by to post my bb order i placed a few minutes ago. so very very happy with my selections - i can't wait!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jun 11, 2014)

Just placed an order:

Liz Earle Pure Muslin Cloths
View Product Page · Write a Product Review $6.00 Ordered: *1* $6.00 

Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser
View Product Page · Write a Product Review $16.00 Ordered: *1* $16.00 

clariSEA Instant Glow Powder Exfoliant
View Product Page · Write a Product Review $18.00 Ordered: *1* $18.00 

Shea Terra Organics Argan &amp; Green Coffee Around-Eye Serum
View Product Page · Write a Product Review $11.00 Ordered: *1* $11.00 

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)
View Product Page · Write a Product Review $10.00 Ordered: *1* $10.00 

Harney &amp; Sons Fine Teas Rooibos Chai
View Product Page · Write a Product Review $9.60 Ordered: *1* $9.60 

Subtotal $70.60

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (Free Michael Todd Cranberry Toner sample with $25+ Purchase, MTGIFT, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00

600 reward points -$60.00

*Grand Total* *$0.60*

I just cancelled and actually I was amazed at how much I managed to get for my little points amount. Everything I got is from the ingredient conscious selection and I'm really happy about that. The main reason I'm cancelling is because I've gotten way too many hair products and other things with chemicals I am cutting out of my routine. I'll post a photo when it all arrives ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 11, 2014)

Placed this order last night &amp; it already shipped out! I could've gotten it for free if I used more points, but if didn't want to loose out on $8 worth of points since you can't split up the points in increments of $10. Still a great deal for $12 &amp; I'm glad I finally used up the points from my other accounts.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 12, 2014)

For a total of $9.50:





Yay points!


----------



## jayeme (Jun 14, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Placed this order last night &amp; it already shipped out! I could've gotten it for free if I used more points, but if didn't want to loose out on $8 worth of points since you can't split up the points in increments of $10. Still a great deal for $12 &amp; I'm glad I finally used up the points from my other accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you swatch those LAQA &amp; Co when you get them? I got the coral and the purple in boxes, and I really like the purple. (The coral is not really my color.) I think I might like the hot pink or rose, though.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess you all already know I have a birchbox problem - I just renewed 2 more July subs with the BBJETBLUE code for 100 pts each, and then used that combined with $20 in gift cards I already had, plus a 20% off code, to get $62 worth of stuff for $2 out of pocket. I won't post what all the items are since some are for my swap buddy, but basically: 

3 items that are normally $10 each, in a value set for $20. Keeping one for myself and giving two to my summerswap buddy. 

1 item normally $7.50 for my summerswap buddy.

Stila Convertible Color in Petunia for me ($25 full price)

Plus a mystery pick 2 of course. 

I haven't even gotten my last order yet and I already made a new one! Oh well, at least I have the excuse now that some of it was for my summerswap buddy.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 15, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Can you swatch those LAQA &amp; Co when you get them? I got the coral and the purple in boxes, and I really like the purple. (The coral is not really my color.) I think I might like the hot pink or rose, though.


I'll probably get them tomorrow &amp; can swatch then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also think the birchbox Instagram had swatches of all of the colors a while back


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't know how to post the screen shot lol but I just ordered the Stila vibrant lip palette, Benefit Posiebalm, Dr. Lipp lip balm and C.O. Bigelow lemon lip cream and a sample pack for $4.00 out of pocket! This is my 2nd BB order and I am very excited about this! Lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 18, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I don't know how to post the screen shot lol but I just ordered the Stila vibrant lip palette, Benefit Posiebalm, Dr. Lipp lip balm and C.O. Bigelow lemon lip cream and a sample pack for $4.00 out of pocket! This is my 2nd BB order and I am very excited about this! Lol


Did you get a mystery pick-2 from the Bonus Shop? If your order is over $35, you can add it to your cart and it's free.

If you meant to get 1 and didn't, you can call Birchbox CS before the order ships and they will add it.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 18, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Did you get a mystery pick-2 from the Bonus Shop? If your order is over $35, you can add it to your cart and it's free.
> 
> If you meant to get 1 and didn't, you can call Birchbox CS before the order ships and they will add it.


Oh yeah that's what I meant by "sample pack" haha yes, I did get it =] but thank you so much for checking! =]=] that was very nice of you. With my first order, I didn't get it and I found out about it from a thread on mut and called CS and they added it. I was so happy I found out about it when I did! You ladies are great! =]


----------



## bluturtle (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got my two orders which included: 2 mystery sample packs, Revealed 2, sumita colors of India 4 eyeliner pack, Beauty Protector spray, Yes to blueberries wipes, Summita eyeliner in Bhura (this is my HG brown eyeliner, so I keep at least one backup on hand).


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 19, 2014)

I just got a shipping notification from an order I forgot about! I renewed my sister's gift subscription for another 3 months because of the extra 50 points code and added the rainy day cards so I could get another mystery sample pack, plus I thought they were kinda cute.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 19, 2014)

Dear Birchbox,

Please quit adding new items to your shop that I've been dying to get my hands on.. you are making it so impossible for me to save and hoard my points :'(
 

Oh.. who am I kidding? I love that they keep adding new items! I'm so happy to see the Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in the shop   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/anastasia-beverly-hills-dipbrow-pomade

I've been wanting to try this since it came out.. I actually tried to purchase it on several different occasions, but it was always sold out. Glad I can spend points on it now instead  :wub:


----------



## jayeme (Jun 19, 2014)

Okay, I am done with birchbox for the month! I renewed 2 more boxes with the 100 pt codes and then placed this order:




I hope that color works for me...When I looked in Ulta there was also a lighter shade, Porcelain, and I wasn't sure if Porcelain or Fair was better, but the Birchbox website made the decision for me by not having Porcelain. I hope that this one works though! Even if just for summer.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok...I had too many points to NOT place a Birchbox order. 

I got Benefit Posiebalm, Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in Chocolate, Hayadi Hair Relief Mask, &amp; a pick two in one order. And then Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk, theBalm Instain Blush in Toile, &amp; a pick two on another order. And then a few things for my Summer Santa lady &amp; another pick two on a third order. 

*$0.00*

Free shopping is my favorite kind of shopping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2014)

Had a $20 code from the KS necklace issue, and $10 in points from the BB/Jetblue promo... So this just happened.  Oh yeah.  I love Birchbox!!!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Skinny Black Diamond Swarovski Teardrop Stackable Ring* *Size* Size 7 R48(G)C - BlkDiam - 7 1 $18.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, LETSGO20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.00 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card (redacted) -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00*


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

So... this just happened. 






I had the hardest time trying to decide between the light blue and the purple floral skullcandy headphones. XD I'm still not convinced I made the right choice hahaha.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Had a $20 code from the KS necklace issue, and $10 in points from the BB/Jetblue promo... So this just happened.  Oh yeah.  I love Birchbox!!!
> 
> Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Skinny Black Diamond Swarovski Teardrop Stackable Ring* *Size* Size 7 R48(G)C - BlkDiam - 7 1 $18.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, LETSGO20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.00 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card (redacted) -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00*





ikecarus said:


> So... this just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHH ROSANNA VESSELS  :wub:

I have been very impatiently waiting for the large one to come back in stock. I have the medium &amp; the tray and they look drop dead gorgeous on my vanity!


----------



## flynt (Jun 20, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Dear Birchbox,
> 
> Please quit adding new items to your shop that I've been dying to get my hands on.. you are making it so impossible for me to save and hoard my points :'(
> 
> ...


Part of me is annoyed that I just got the dipbrow from sephora a couple weeks ago but eyebrow makeup matching has been a witch and it's much easier to return sephora stuff.  But if I ever run out I know where I'm repurchasing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

Was going to make a big points purchase. Now I still have most of a $50 gift card and at least 600 points to cash out between various accounts still. Makes me mind the Kate Spade necklace thing a whole lot less.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 21, 2014)

I am trying to resist buying the Mermaid box with points BUT the CEW boxes are bound to be offered soon and I know I will want those. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 21, 2014)

I kinda want the small sized Kate Spade overnight bag. I feel like it would be perfect for the gym! I definitely have a lot of points and no other wants... Decisions decisions!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 22, 2014)

I emailed CS because they sent me a men's pick two instead of a women's with my Modern Mermaid box. Getting a new pick two sent out to me and they gave me 100 points. After reviewing my June box, that put me just above 400 points on that account! Paid $3 and cashed them out for $35 in gift certificates plus the Tweezerman nail clippers and a pick two. (These are totally going to be my clippers only and I'm hiding them from my boyfriend lol.)

And then this happened. I'm actually really excited about everything in this order.  :luv:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

isn't it amazing how it all adds up?


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 22, 2014)

UGHHHH I'm still flip-flopping on whether or not I should use my points on a clarisonic or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once my July boxes get here I will have about $150 in points as well a anniversary code. I alway feel dead set on getting a clarisonic and then I see the review around MUT, and feel like maybe I shouldn't spend the points after all...and then I see another person raving about it somewhere else and I want one again, and then I see all the big hauls of awesome stuff from Birchbox and then I think I shouldn't get one again...

Someone help me decide what I should do LOL


----------



## misslaurelann (Jun 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> UGHHHH I'm still flip-flopping on whether or not I should use my points on a clarisonic or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once my July boxes get here I will have about $150 in points as well a anniversary code. I alway feel dead set on getting a clarisonic and then I see the review around MUT, and feel like maybe I shouldn't spend the points after all...and then I see another person raving about it somewhere else and I want one again, and then I see all the big hauls of awesome stuff from Birchbox and then I think I shouldn't get one again...
> 
> Someone help me decide what I should do LOL


I think the clarisonic is great as long as you get the right brush head. I have extremely sensitive dry acne prone skin and I use the delicate brush every night and when I don't use it and just take off my makeup with a wipe I end up breaking out because my wipe and cleanser didn't do a good enough job getting all my makeup off compared to all my makeup coming off with wipe + clarisonic +cleanser. I think if you plan well so that you buy brush heads with points or when sephora/ulta has percentages off it is worth it. I think if you're only going to use it once a week it may not be worth it to have to replace the brush every three months when you've only used it 12 times in those three months


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't resist the extra 100 points, so I resubbed with bbjetblue on the women's box on my main account.

Then I had 300 points again, so I got Caudalie Vine Oil Body Butter $34.00, Caudalie Organic Grape Water - Travel Size $10.00, and a free Mystery Pick-2. I used 2yearlove, which I am sure I used before, to get 25% off. I played cart tetris until it came out to exactly $3.00 out of pocket because I had 347 points. There's just something where they have to end in 0, so now I'm sitting at 50 points. I love Caudalie products. I think I'm a Caufalie addict since I got the hand and nail cream in a Birchbox last year. I should invent a tag for it on YouTube.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> UGHHHH I'm still flip-flopping on whether or not I should use my points on a clarisonic or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once my July boxes get here I will have about $150 in points as well a anniversary code. I alway feel dead set on getting a clarisonic and then I see the review around MUT, and feel like maybe I shouldn't spend the points after all...and then I see another person raving about it somewhere else and I want one again, and then I see all the big hauls of awesome stuff from Birchbox and then I think I shouldn't get one again...
> 
> Someone help me decide what I should do LOL


I got mine for Mother's Day and love it. My dry is incredibly dry, so this helps remove all the dry flakes. I use it daily and have noticed a big difference in my skin, and have actually received some compliments. I got the Mia 2, because I'm lazy and don't want to count how long I'm spending on each part of my face.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 22, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I got mine for Mother's Day and love it. My dry is incredibly dry, so this helps remove all the dry flakes. I use it daily and have noticed a big difference in my skin, and have actually received some compliments. I got the Mia 2, because I'm lazy and don't want to count how long I'm spending on each part of my face.


I have combo skin, and I have clogged pores on my nose from all the oil, but then I have dry flakes all over my face that I have a hard time getting off and it makes my makeup look terrible. I'm glad to hear that it works to get rid of all that flakiness! I was looking at the Mia 2 as well. I'm happy to hear a positive review!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I kinda want the small sized Kate Spade overnight bag. I feel like it would be perfect for the gym! I definitely have a lot of points and no other wants... Decisions decisions!


Don't do it.  Remember:  Every single item you buy now is an item you're going to have to pack in LESS THAN TWO MONTHS.  If it's still there when you touch down on the other side of that hell, *then* you can get it as a reward for surviving.

(I once moved while Mercury was in retrograde.  It seriously scarred me.  The day started with ripping the side mirror off my car at the McD's drivethrough since I needed caffeine and had packed up my coffee-making supplied and ended with the discovery that MY WALLET HAD BEEN STOLEN, so I very abruptly had to change every single one of my plans -- including where I was moving to, and this was going to be a two-states-away move -- in the span of about an hour.  It was almost as bad as the time I was moving while my mom was just a few months from dying and no one was being up front with me about how seriously she was sick.)


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 23, 2014)

With all the warehouse/shipping issues, plus codes and reviews, I've gotten the following in the past couple months for $19 out of pocket:
 
Quirky Wrapster $6.99
In Full Bloom $58.00
KIND Healthy Grain Bars $11.88
French Bull Flex Cutting Mat x2 $12.00
Votivo Candle Travel Tin x2 $24.00
French Bull Mini Bowl Set $26.00
Modern Mermaid x2 $88.00
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set $34.00
French Bull Trio Tray $23.50
Color Club® Wanderlust Collection $10.00
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle $21.95
Quirky Stem $6.99
Skullcandy earbuds GWP $49.99
 
$373.30 worth of stuff for $19!  I don’t get how they stay in business lol!  I wish they would get more kitchen/home stuff.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 23, 2014)

I just got the Revealed 2 palette free with points and I love it! Such pretty colors that last all day long. Some you really have to build up but that's ok! The brushes are nice too.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 23, 2014)

Just placed an order with the GCs I got from the Jet Blue code 'forcing' me     to re-sub on two accounts. I only had $20 in GCs so I did end up paying $31 out of pocket but I needed the Skullcandy earbuds! I wanted the floral ones but they are now sold out so I got the blue ones. If you are wanting the buds I would hurry and order because I'm assuming the blue will be out soon too. It seems like more people I have seen have ordered the blue than the floral!

I ended up with the Pur Minerals starter kit (I wanted the next shade darker to use for summer anyway), a travel candle, a pick 2 and the earbuds for my $31 so I'm really happy! Now I have 41 points, so come on 6-product July box!! I think this is only the second time I have ever placed an order without using a percentage-off promo code (the first was to get that clear, 'diamond' organizer tray they had back in, I think, December).

Also, I had ordered the small Rosanna vessel to go with the large and medium vessels I already own, and the small one that arrived is defective and the cover doesn't fit I emailed CS and they said they would look into sending me another on Friday. The early this morning I got a shipping confirmation that another was on the way to me. I didn't get any info with it though, so I am assuming I can keep the defective one too? I was never told to send it back. Not sure what I'll do with it, but I'm sure I'll find a use.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 23, 2014)

I kept both my damaged vessels, they were both chipped.  I use them both even with the chips, but I'm really the only one who sees them.  Birchbox didn't ask me to return them.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 23, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I kept both my damaged vessels, they were both chipped.  I use them both even with the chips, but I'm really the only one who sees them.  Birchbox didn't ask me to return them.


Thanks! I'm sure I'll use it lid-less for something. Tres chic ashtray? Haha.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Don't do it.  Remember:  Every single item you buy now is an item you're going to have to pack in LESS THAN TWO MONTHS.  If it's still there when you touch down on the other side of that hell, *then* you can get it as a reward for surviving.
> 
> (I once moved while Mercury was in retrograde.  It seriously scarred me.  The day started with ripping the side mirror off my car at the McD's drivethrough since I needed caffeine and had packed up my coffee-making supplied and ended with the discovery that MY WALLET HAD BEEN STOLEN, so I very abruptly had to change every single one of my plans -- including where I was moving to, and this was going to be a two-states-away move -- in the span of about an hour.  It was almost as bad as the time I was moving while my mom was just a few months from dying and no one was being up front with me about how seriously she was sick.)


that's a really good point!!! plus, i'm sure i can use the points to restock my tea collection or pick up other, more useful home goods stuff *after* i move! thanks!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 23, 2014)

*pout* I just used some of my BB points for some concealer "time Balm" from theBalm only for it to go on Hautelook flashsale the very next day for half the price!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Murphy's law I guess. At least it didnt cost me anything, and who knows, I may have found a concealer that works for me!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Don't do it.  Remember:  Every single item you buy now is an item you're going to have to pack in LESS THAN TWO MONTHS.  If it's still there when you touch down on the other side of that hell, *then* you can get it as a reward for surviving.
> 
> (I once moved while Mercury was in retrograde.  It seriously scarred me.  The day started with ripping the side mirror off my car at the McD's drivethrough since I needed caffeine and had packed up my coffee-making supplied and ended with the discovery that MY WALLET HAD BEEN STOLEN, so I very abruptly had to change every single one of my plans -- including where I was moving to, and this was going to be a two-states-away move -- in the span of about an hour.  It was almost as bad as the time I was moving while my mom was just a few months from dying and no one was being up front with me about how seriously she was sick.)


OMG, I just realized when I moved to AZ back in 2007, Mecury was in retrograde! My moving truck was supposed to show up on June 30th and did not show up until 3 days later on July 2nd.  The truck then went to Washington DC instead of Arizona!!! My husband and I like to affectionately refer to that time as "house camping"


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 23, 2014)

P.S. I am saving my points for the next amazing LE Box!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 24, 2014)

Onyxspider said:


> *pout* I just used some of my BB points for some concealer "time Balm" from theBalm only for it to go on Hautelook flashsale the very next day for half the price!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Murphy's law I guess. At least it didnt cost me anything, and who knows, I may have found a concealer that works for me!


if i were in your shoes, i wouldn't beat myself up about it too much! you used points so you didn't spend anything out of pocket! plus, hautelook's shipping feels expensive to me (esp if i all i wanted was an item in the $7-10 range) and SUUUPPPER SLOW. If the concealer doesn't work out for you, you can always return it back to BB!


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 24, 2014)

And now the SkullCandy earbuds are gone from the bonus shop. My paranoia over not actually getting them is increasing..  :wacko:


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> if i were in your shoes, i wouldn't beat myself up about it too much! you used points so you didn't spend anything out of pocket! plus, hautelook's shipping feels expensive to me (esp if i all i wanted was an item in the $7-10 range) and SUUUPPPER SLOW. If the concealer doesn't work out for you, you can always return it back to BB!


So many true things here. Thanks! You certainly made me feel better &lt;3 I appreciate it hun


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 24, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> And now the SkullCandy earbuds are gone from the bonus shop. My paranoia over not actually getting them is increasing..  :wacko:


I feel the same way and I ordered last Friday (but still no shipping email)............. D: I hope we all get our earphones.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 24, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I just got the Revealed 2 palette free with points and I love it! Such pretty colors that last all day long. Some you really have to build up but that's ok! The brushes are nice too.


I'm loving it too! I used it today and it is still on ever after a super sweaty workout lol!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 24, 2014)

Yay my order shipped out today and everything was included in the email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping that it all arrives safely! (and that the skullcandy earphones are there too)


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I feel the same way and I ordered last Friday (but still no shipping email)............. D: I hope we all get our earphones.


Mine still hasn't shipped (I see yours has, yay!) but it hasn't quite been 2 business days yet. I think it will be pretty hard for them to not honor since they are selling the earbuds in the store now, so obviously they have some! Did you get the floral or the blue?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Mine still hasn't shipped (I see yours has, yay!) but it hasn't quite been 2 business days yet. I think it will be pretty hard for them to not honor since they are selling the earbuds in the store now, so obviously they have some! Did you get the floral or the blue?


Today (6/24) was the second business day for my order, so I had planned on calling if it hadn't shipped by tomorrow morning. I got the blue pair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jun 25, 2014)

Just spent 300 points on:

*JONATHAN ADLER Zebra Stacking Dish* *Style* Navy 11548 1 $24.00
*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00
*Shea Terra Organics Rose Water Ester-C Collagen Regeneration Facial Mist* 851781 001256 1 $18.00
Subtotal $52.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, letsgo20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.40
300 reward points -$30.00
*Grand Total* *$3.60*

My bedside table needs that zebra. And my skin loves the Celia Wong Rose Water but it's Out of Stock, so I'll try the Shea Terra.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 26, 2014)

OMG those Johnathan Adler elephant salt and pepper shakers are adorable!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 26, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Mine still hasn't shipped (I see yours has, yay!) but it hasn't quite been 2 business days yet. I think it will be pretty hard for them to not honor since they are selling the earbuds in the store now, so obviously they have some! Did you get the floral or the blue?


Has yours shipped yet? There are people starting to report that they didn't receive the earphones...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2014)

i just did this after i dealt with the kate spade drama. i rage cancelled and ordered this. i'm down to two accounts, from five in may. less accounts, less warehouse issues.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 27, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i just did this after i dealt with the kate spade drama. i rage cancelled and ordered this. i'm down to two accounts, from five in may. less accounts, less warehouse issues.


Hey just a heads up, I removed the attached image. On the top it had your personal email &amp; the URL to your account. If you crop out the top part then your info won't show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Hey just a heads up, I removed the attached image. On the top it had your personal email &amp; the URL to your account. If you crop out the top part then your info won't show


i'm so embarrassed and i thought that i cropped all of that stuff out. stupid photo booth app didn't save, lol.  thanks for catching it 

let's try this again.


----------



## misslaurelann (Jun 27, 2014)

Proud of myself for this


----------



## jayeme (Jun 27, 2014)

I haven't tried either of these things before so I hope I like them!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## rhibrew (Jun 29, 2014)

I got an e-mail today saying I could use the 13 month code for 25% off, so I was able to get the beauty protect shampoo, conditioner, and spray set,(I am not a huge fan, but my daughter LOVES that stuff) a laqa lip lube in the purple color, and a mystery sample pack with 500 points and only paid one dollar.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> So... this just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all arrived today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> It all arrived today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What a ridiculously adorable order!

I think I might need that zebra tray :wub:


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> What a ridiculously adorable order!
> 
> I think I might need that zebra tray :wub:


You totally should buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's so cute and I have another one in silver. (...which doesn't really show up that well, but you get the idea!) XD


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> It all arrived today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So awesome! I got the light blue zebra tray, alhambra vessel, and light blue Skull Candy earbuds too! I'm out of town but my boyfriend opened all my Birchbox orders for me and he sent me a pic. I can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So awesome! I got the light blue zebra tray, alhambra vessel, and light blue Skull Candy earbuds too! I'm out of town but my boyfriend opened all my Birchbox orders for me and he sent me a pic. I can't wait to see them in person!


Hahaha you have fantastic taste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They're all even better in person!! So hurry home and see them for yourself!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

Every time anyone posts in here, I edit my Birchbox cart a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just added that beautiful Zebra tray to my currently enormous cart (need more points!).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone own the Kate Spade Saturday weekender bag? I'm really trying to save my points for one but I'm not sure if it's worth it and I would love to hear thoughts on it. Thanks!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 1, 2014)

The zebra tray has been on my wishlist for awhile, but after seeing that picture – I definitely need it. After summerswap, I definitely need it.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 1, 2014)

whew ive done 4 orders in the past few days

this was to get my points up to 500 so i could do a gc for $50 and get a mystery sample pack

*Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner* *Shade* Mansha (Plum) CP-Mansha 1 $11.00

*Paula’s Choice Skin Recovery Softening Cream Cleanser* 1050 1 $16.00

*Paula's Choice RESIST Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator * 7690 1 $27.00

*Miss Jessie's® Original Crème de la Crème Conditioner* 12239770 1 $16.00

*DevaCurl No-Poo™ - Cleanse* nopoo 1 $19.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

Subtotal $88.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Ace Pack with $75+ Purchase, ACEPACK, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$17.20 Gift Card -$50.00

*Grand Total* *$0.80*

*Paula's Choice RESIST Advanced Replenishing Toner* 7670 1 $21.00

*Miss Jessie's® Multicultural Curls* 859220001645 1 $16.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

*Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas* *Flavor* Fruit Tea 399 1 $3.50

Subtotal $50.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2YEARLOVE, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$20.13 300 reward points -$30.00 *Grand Total* *$0.37*

$149.50 worth of products for a whopping $12.17

3 mystery packs coming, and one ACE mystery pack

and i still have 390 points on one account


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Does anyone own the Kate Spade Saturday weekender bag? I'm really trying to save my points for one but I'm not sure if it's worth it and I would love to hear thoughts on it. Thanks!


I got a good deal on the expandable large bag through the KS Saturday website.  I don't see a similar version on there now...it doesn't have the bottom shoe compartment - it has a zipper around the bottom half that unzips to un-scrunch a few inches of vertical space.  I took it on a trip and used it both ways, and I do like it.  It can hold a lot, it was comfortable to carry around, and easy to fit in the overhead luggage bins.  I would never pay full price for it though.  It isn't as structured in person as it looks in all the photos.  The website says it is coated canvas, but it didn't feel especially durable or water-resistant (didn't test that out though).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> I got a good deal on the expandable large bag through the KS Saturday website.  I don't see a similar version on there now...it doesn't have the bottom shoe compartment - it has a zipper around the bottom half that unzips to un-scrunch a few inches of vertical space.  I took it on a trip and used it both ways, and I do like it.  It can hold a lot, it was comfortable to carry around, and easy to fit in the overhead luggage bins.  I would never pay full price for it though.  It isn't as structured in person as it looks in all the photos.  The website says it is coated canvas, but it didn't feel especially durable or water-resistant (didn't test that out though).


Thank you! I wound up snagging this one yesterday (picture below spoiler) and only paid $73



Spoiler


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Thank you! I wound up snagging this one yesterday (picture below spoiler) and only paid $73
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo, that one is pretty!


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 2, 2014)

So I just did this. I hope the Ace pack is good.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *ARCONA Peptide Eye Serum* 874316001576 1 $52.00 *Davines Love Smoothing Kit* DAVLSKIT-FZ 1 $24.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $86.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Ace Pack with $75+ Purchase, ACEPACK, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$10.00 200 reward points -$20.00 Gift Card (BBDICO22FVQ6SR8S) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBDIH2XX0KU6214V) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBDIMZ3UUXXVU75I) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$26.00*


----------



## jayeme (Jul 2, 2014)

I just went for the Ace pack, too...no discount codes around, and I wanted to get a small item for my summerswap person (I keep waffling back and forth on whether or not I have bought too much stuff or not enough, and adding "just one more" little thing...). Here is what I got, with the item for my swapee excluded:

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Moisture Gel

Stila Convertible Color in Peony

Ahmad Rosehip, Hibiscus &amp; Cherry Tea

Yes To Cucumbers Facial Towlettes

TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm in Let Them Eat Cake

Pixi Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm in Ripe Raspberry

Pixi Beauty Shea Butter Lip Balm in Honey Nectar

Plus the regular mystery sample pack and the aces sample pack.

I hope it gets here okay, I've had issues with my last two orders!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 2, 2014)

to all of you who also ordered ace sample pack, when you got your shipping notice was there any mention of the ace pack in your list??


----------



## klg534 (Jul 2, 2014)

So I placed two orders (well three one for gift cards to roll) in the past two days. One order was the beauty protector pack, and a pick two. it was free after codes, points, and the Sorry Necklace gift card.

 Then!!! I ordered The Feed Box, the Mermaid Box, the Deborah Lippman nail polish duo, whish trio, and a sample pack for...... $0.75!!!! 

Im excited! $200 worth of stuff for 75 cents after points and codes and gift cards. I just don't understand how people don't see the value in birchbox. Its amazing.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Does anyone own the Kate Spade Saturday weekender bag? I'm really trying to save my points for one but I'm not sure if it's worth it and I would love to hear thoughts on it. Thanks!


i have two of them and i love them.  they're worth the price and the small weekender bag is really good to carry on a road trip.  the bags also have detachable compartments on the inside.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 6, 2014)

I made an order for my mom as a little surprise pick me up.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 6, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i have two of them and i love them. they're worth the price and the small weekender bag is really good to carry on a road trip. the bags also have detachable compartments on the inside.


Is the small weekender a bit too big to use as a gym bag?


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 6, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I made an order for my mom as a little surprise pick me up.


Aww, that's so sweet of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 6, 2014)

i really want the men's limited edition box that was released a couple of days ago. hard decisions


----------



## casey anne (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm excited to see what's in those in ACE mystery sample packs! Someone must be getting theirs soon!!??


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 8, 2014)

on my order confirmation it was not listed i emailed and they said it will be sent seperately

i recieved my order on saturday......

still no acepack and no tracking for it ever

but oddly enough they put my regular mystery sample pack in there

i think they are full of shit as always


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 8, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> on my order confirmation it was not listed i emailed and they said it will be sent seperately
> 
> i recieved my order on saturday......
> 
> ...


I got an email from them saying the Ace sample packs are out of stock.  =(


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 8, 2014)

when did you order yours? i ordered mine the 1st or 2nd day the ace pack was released


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 8, 2014)

^They were out of the Skullcandy earphones from a few weeks back and I was given a choice to pick out 2 of something else from the bonus shop on Thursday after many email exchanges.  I picked the Ace sample packs and they responded today that they were out of those.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Aww, that's so sweet of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! My mom was super happy when she got the order.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I'm excited to see what's in those in ACE mystery sample packs! Someone must be getting theirs soon!!??


Me too.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 9, 2014)

for anyone else that ordered the ace sample pack and didnt get it yet

how do they have inventory issues?? it was ordered on july 1st (im pretty sure the first day they had the ace sample packs

plus a new month they should be absolutely swimming in samples)

*Joey* (Birchbox Ops)

Jul 09 10:20 AM

Hi Angela,

The Ace Sample Pack hasn't yet shipped due to unforseen inventory issues, however, I have received confirmation that it is in fact going to be fulfilled and shipped out to you. As soon as they are back in stock (they're being put together now) one will be shipped out to you : ).


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

Not showing the actual order as some of it has some Summer Swap goodies, but wheeee freeeee   Also, so many GC's as it was some sorry ones from BB (Kate Spade debacle on my other account), points from the other account, then having to convert main account points to gift cards, but hey, in the end NADA from my wallet!





No, thank YOU Birchbox!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Not showing the actual order as some of it has some Summer Swap goodies, but wheeee freeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, so many GC's as it was some sorry ones from BB (Kate Spade debacle on my other account), points from the other account, then having to convert main account points to gift cards, but hey, in the end NADA from my wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## jayeme (Jul 10, 2014)

Today I did my July reviews and then cancelled/resubbed my accounts with 100 point codes....and ended up with lots of points to flip to gift cards! I decided I really need a better face makeup routine. So I'm going to try these powder foundations out. I got the lightest shades in the Birchbox shop but they aren't the lightest shades that exist (and I usually take the lightest or second lightest) so I hope they work! I tried ordering the Laura Geller a few weeks ago but it was backordered, so fingers crossed I actually get it this time.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 10, 2014)

I just bought my BFF the modern mermaid box, and myself a few birchboxes to get 100 pt codes (I figured since I would be spending the money anyways I might as well get a couple of boxes out of it lol)


----------



## natashaia (Jul 10, 2014)

i want to by the sara potempa beach waver but i only have 200 points, but i leave the country in 3 months so i don't know if i should just buy it now while i can still use it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 11, 2014)

I also did some Summerswap Birchbox shopping, and a few things for myself so i won't show the items, but here was the final total. Cashed out for a $50 gift card on one account, so I've got a pick two coming for that as well as this order. I don't know what was up with all the discount codes, I couldn't get a single one to work on any of my accounts, I had to make a new account just for this order.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I also did some Summerswap Birchbox shopping, and a few things for myself so i won't show the items, but here was the final total. Cashed out for a $50 gift card on one account, so I've got a pick two coming for that as well as this order. I don't know what was up with all the discount codes, I couldn't get a single one to work on any of my accounts, I had to make a new account just for this order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh we can use welcomeoffer20 on a new account? I'm already tempted by all these awesome 100 bonus point codes to start a second sub. Not to mention all the boxes seem pretty decent this month so I would be ok getting a second July box. Then if I can combine points from both accounts onto gift cards and get the 20% off too... Oh tempting tempting!! I have so much goodness sitting in my cart right now just waiting for a code to be purchased!


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 11, 2014)

I really want a new LE box to spend my points on! I have $55 in points and will be getting another $30 once I resub on my three accounts when I get paid on Monday.


----------



## jocedun (Jul 12, 2014)

This week I stocked up on The Beauty Protrctor Trio, some Jane Tran bobby pins, and another full-size Liz Earle cleanser (and of course a pick-two). All totaled around $70 after a 15% discount - only $10 after points/gift cards. Will never get tired of the points system.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Beauty Protector dry shampoo? I'm curious to see if it's worth the price.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2014)

Just did this awesome haul!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 15, 2014)

@ Ohhh nice!! Let me know how that TokyoMilk perfume is!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ Ohhh nice!! Let me know how that TokyoMilk perfume is!!


Will do, I don't even know what it really smells like but I've heard people compare it to the scent of Turkish delights and that had me sold. I'm usually not a foodie person but honey is an exception, love me some honey!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy (early) birthday to me!


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (Jul 15, 2014)

Yay! My very first non-subscription BB purchase! So excited to try out W3ll People- I'd love to have a more natural makeup routine. 




Question though- how long does processing normally take?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, it was time for me to use my 6 month code. And I had a bunch of points saved up with some gift cards, to make this order super affordable! So I went for it. I've been wanting to try the beauty blender, I love it now comes in white.

Looking forward to getting my second Glamglow Mask.

I just love a good deal.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Happy (early) birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

kerleishaj said:


> Yay! My very first non-subscription BB purchase! So excited to try out W3ll People- I'd love to have a more natural makeup routine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul! It all depends they have been hit or miss after the new warehouse. I hope your order ships quickly.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Well, it was time for me to use my 6 month code. And I had a bunch of points saved up with some gift cards, to make this order super affordable! So I went for it. I've been wanting to try the beauty blender, I love it now comes in white.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my second Glamglow Mask. I just love a good deal.
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## magsatron (Jul 16, 2014)

First off, hello, everyone! I haven't posted in 3 months or so. This is my 1st bb order since March. I somehow forgot to review in April &amp; May; feels dumb to miss out on points, but so it goes.

I really hope this CC cream makes it asap, I'm probably about to exhaust the tiny sample today. I'm so happy to have found the right shade of pale in a liquid that doesn't make me slippery with oil.

I ordered Monday &amp; got a 20% code emailed today, haha! Maybe I'll have to make another order.

I played cart tetris for days trying to decide what were wants &amp; what were needs, note that i ended up with no nail polish this time!

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00

Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream SPF 35+ Shade Fair to Light (SPF 40) 894280001884 1 $32.00

amika Straightening Comb 705105408156 1 $12.00

Tweezerman Regency Finish Collection Fingernail Clipper 3085-ERLLT 1 $8.00

Subtotal $62.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping,Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase,JetBlue Mint 15% off $50+, bbjetblue15) -$17.80

4x $10 Gift Card -$40.00

Grand Total $4.20


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

magsatron said:


> First off, hello, everyone! I haven't posted in 3 months or so. This is my 1st bb order since March. I somehow forgot to review in April &amp; May; feels dumb to miss out on points, but so it goes.
> 
> I really hope this CC cream makes it asap, I'm probably about to exhaust the tiny sample today. I'm so happy to have found the right shade of pale in a liquid that doesn't make me slippery with oil.
> 
> ...


Nice haul! You can write to BB if you forgot to do your reviews and they will give you your points.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2014)

just did this thanks to the 100 point codes floating around...


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (Jul 16, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Nice haul! It all depends they have been hit or miss after the new warehouse. I hope your order ships quickly.


Thanks! I got a UPS shipment notification saying that I had a shipment from Birchbox coming tomorrow, so I'm assuming it's my order. So weird that they didn't send tracking or a shipping email /


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> just did this thanks to the 100 point codes floating around...


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

kerleishaj said:


> Thanks! I got a UPS shipment notification saying that I had a shipment from Birchbox coming tomorrow, so I'm assuming it's my order. So weird that they didn't send tracking or a shipping email /


Thats great!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Nice haul!


Thanks!


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 16, 2014)

Oops.. so, this just happened.




I was planning on hoarding my points because I reallyyyy want the Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo/Conditioner and the Folle de Joie Perfume.. That didn't exactly work out as planned.  :blush:  

(Basically, I REALLY need to quit stalking the 'What's New' section of the Birchbox shop  -_- )

I'd already planned on picking up the Anastasia Beverly Hills Express for Brows and Eyes, but then I decided to do a quick check to see if anything was new.. the Skyn Iceland Skin Hangover Kit. Ugh. I've been eyeballing this kit *for.ever.* and I took it as a sign that I needed it since it popped up in the shop (none of my boxes had the Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels as a sample this month, I've been wanting to try them so badly! total bonus they include a couple pairs in this kit   )


----------



## casey anne (Jul 16, 2014)

Just paid $2.60 for this!!

*Benefit Benebalm* LM611 1 $18.00
*Birchbox Arrow Studs* BBARROWEARRING 1 $18.00
*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00
*Jurlique Age Prevention Trio* 380336 1 $61.00
Subtotal $107.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 6-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$29.40
100 reward points -$10.00
Gift Card  -$10.00
Gift Card  -$10.00
Gift Card  -$20.00
Gift Card  -$25.00
*Grand Total* *$2.60*


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to use the 15% off jouer code and some points to pick up the mmt! I've been lusting after it for so long so I should just pull the trigger!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Oops.. so, this just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the  Anastasia Beverly Hills Express for Brows and EyesI have used it for years.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Just paid $2.60 for this!!
> 
> *Benefit Benebalm* LM611 1 $18.00
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 16, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> I'd already planned on picking up the Anastasia Beverly Hills Express for Brows and Eyes, but then I decided to do a quick check to see if anything was new.. the Skyn Iceland Skin Hangover Kit. Ugh. I've been eyeballing this kit *for.ever.* and I took it as a sign that I needed it since it popped up in the shop (none of my boxes had the Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels as a sample this month, I've been wanting to try them so badly! total bonus they include a couple pairs in this kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


The Skyn Iceland Skin Hangover kit is fabulous! You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 16, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> The Skyn Iceland Skin Hangover kit is fabulous! You can't go wrong with it.


I am *so* excited about this order - I _really_ hope Birchbox ships it out quickly, 'cause I'll be going out of town for possibly 3 weeks here shortly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  With how bad the warehouse has been I'm not really counting on it.. but at least it will give me something to look forward to when I get back home!


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 17, 2014)

I just got my latest order yesterday! I bought : Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack,

Harvey Prince Hello Liquid Loofah,

Vasanti® Soft Finish Matte Lipstick with Anti-Oxidants Shade Tunisia, Caldrea Hand Soap Scent Ginger Pomelo, and the GWP pink pewter headband.

Total; 57.50

What I really paid: 0!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 17, 2014)

Ohhh, if anyone is thinking about ordering the Tokyo Milk BonBon Lip Balms, DO IT!! They are sooo cute &amp; taste divine &lt;3 I got it in Cherry Bomb


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh, if anyone is thinking about ordering the Tokyo Milk BonBon Lip Balms, DO IT!! They are sooo cute &amp; taste divine &lt;3 I got it in Cherry Bomb


So pretty!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm one of those people who means to save those points up until I get something spectacular, like a clarisonic...but then either a coupon comes up, or a sale...and I can't resist.

I've got a couple orders I've placed recently, and paid less than $30 out of pocket between coupons and points -

Quirky Cordies in Pink

Coastal Scents Palette in Revealed 2 set

Liz Earle Cleanse and polish kit

Brush guard cleaner kit

Suuuper excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yunalesca said:


> I'm one of those people who means to save those points up until I get something spectacular, like a clarisonic...but then either a coupon comes up, or a sale...and I can't resist.
> 
> I've got a couple orders I've placed recently, and paid less than $30 out of pocket between coupons and points -
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## katyrn (Jul 18, 2014)

I did some serious BB shopping today. I converted points from one account to a gift card scoring 1 mystery pack.

Then I made 3 other separate purchases so that I got another 3 mystery packs. 

So I got:

*Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Small Vessel* 94902 1 $15.00 with a free copy of the book The Bridesmaids

&amp; 

*Clarisonic Mia Sonic Skin Cleansing System* *Color* Pink 183757000988 1 $99.00 with a 20% 6 month discount

&amp; lastly,

*Rosanna Alhambra Mini Infinity Tray* 94901 1 $30.00 *Lollia by Margot Elena Poetic License Candle* *Scent* Summer of 1982 696166604062 1 $30.00 *LA FRESH® Travel Lite® Makeup Remover Wipes* *Size* 8 wipes F3462PCH8 1 $2.49         with the free headband.

In all, it cost $58.69, a little more than I wanted to spend, but I'm getting a lot of things that I like!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I did some serious BB shopping today. I converted points from one account to a gift card scoring 1 mystery pack.
> 
> Then I made 3 other separate purchases so that I got another 3 mystery packs.
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 19, 2014)

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

*suki® exfoliate foaming cleanser* SUKCLEANSER - FZ 1 $32.95

*Limited Edition: Modern Mermaid* LTEMERMAID-FZ 1 $44.00

Subtotal $86.95

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, 2YEARLOVE) -$29.24

300 reward points -$30.00

*Grand Total* *$27.71*

I was hoping the Mermaid box wouldn't sell out before my 25 month code showed up so I'm really happy. I received it yesterday and love everything in it. And I got a great pick-2!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 19, 2014)

This is so boring compared to a lot of your hauls, but I got the biggest container of Supergoop (i.e. the only sunblock that doesn't make my toddler scream during application) for $1.37 with a code and points. I think for once my husband was proud of my Birchbox obsession.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

70 cents!! I still have 300 points too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you ladies hadn't of mentioned the gift certification thing, I would have never known to do this!!

I love the Mud-Poo Hair Wash and I might be the only one that loves that Gingerale shower wash!! lol

*Shea Terra Organics Moroccan Mud-Poo Hair Wash* *Scent* Menthe Vanilla HH-2002 1 $14.00

*Alima Pure® Lip Tints **Flavor* Holly Berry F4LPTHOL 1 $12.00

*100% Pure Gingerade Shower Gel (Honey Cream Wash)* 1BHCWG 1 $15.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*5823 1 $10.00

Subtotal $51.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$20.25

Gift Card ( ) -$0.05

Gift Card ( ) -$10.00

Gift Card ( ) -$10.00

Gift Card ( ) -$10.00

*Grand Total* *$0.70*


----------



## cari12 (Jul 20, 2014)

*I just got the twistband sampler set, modern mermaid box, travel marvis whitening toothpaste, and a mystery sample pack for $1.22 after points and gift cards and my 21 month anniversary code :-D*


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been sitting on a few points with nothing I really need to buy. So I flipped them to giftcards and picked up a few things.

1. $25 gc, Acure lotion in lavender &amp; echinacea, Jasmine seven yoga wipes, and mystery sample pack

2. $25 gc, Bodum yoyo set, mystery sample pack

I have finally amassed 4 Bodum mugs. I love their simple sleek look. I've been lazy about making a cleaner for my yoga mats so I'm curious how these will work out.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 21, 2014)

I got the *Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette Set*, *Zoya Remove* nail polish remover (my favorite!), and a *pick-two* for $5.19 with my three month code and hoarded points turned into gift cards. Not a big haul, but I'm pleased!


----------



## TippyAG (Jul 21, 2014)

My nyakio face oil sample ran out minutes ago... I'm so sad! Why does it have to cost $50 for ONE ounce?!? ugh... I love how it makes my skin feel, I love the scent... just the price hurts...lol

it's in my cart with my 13th month code (atleast its 25%!) just waiting to use my mom and my's july points to help out...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 21, 2014)

Received the large order I placed last week and as always, I am super disappointed. Don't order anything that might leak y'all because with BB's track record, it will arrive leaking with half the product missing. And I do appreciate that they are so willing to accommodate by sending replacements or through points, but it sure is disappointing to deal with this with EVERY SINGLE ORDER. I've never dealt with a company that has so many problems with shipment and packing products so they don't break.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok I think I know what I'm going to do with my mountain of points. I'm going to get the Skull Candy Knockouts. I want BAMFy statement headphones for work and the floral ones are soooo me. I was going to get a KS small weekender but I do have enough bags as is. I was going to use my GCs on a haul for my new apartment but I found most of the stuff I was planning on getting in TJ Maxx anyway (or similar items). I'll still have GC/points after I claim them for the headphones but Wowzers. I feel so accomplished for finally picking something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 600 points but I have no idea what to get/what I want.  Throw me your suggestions!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 21, 2014)

I just received the Benebalm! Am totally obsessed! It smells like roses and leaves a beautiful, shiny pale red/rose tint on my lips! It's so beautiful!


----------



## Yunalesca (Jul 21, 2014)

Got my order today!! I'm in love with everything and can't wait to wear it.

I'm already planning my next trip even though I have less than 100 points left. I'm really torn - the coastal scents contour set (even if it is a tad expensive -- it does come with a couple of face brushes), how bout them apples by the balm, or Mary Lou-manizer by the balm....or the next ltd edition box they come out that catches my eye.

Choices, choices!!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

Order 1 was for my summerswap buddy, but it was $64 worth of items that I got for $4.

Order 2 was...

- Supergoop Sunscreen - $19.99

- Yes To Cucumbers Wipes – $5.66

- Coastal Scents Sleek Silhouette Palette with brushes – $39.99

- Pick 2

Total spent: $1.19

Time to start hoarding points again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

Got my Harvey Prince Hello perfume and Body Cream and I love the lotion! I have lotion all over the house, but I think this one will sit on my desk. And now I can't wait for the body wash that I added to another order.


----------



## kotoko (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it weird that I am drawn to BB's home &amp; food section like a moth to a flame? I'm completely obsessing over all the home items I don't even know where I would put. And the food! Sigh.

I have 600 points plus ~$30 in gift cards to spend hahaha. Just got so busy with work that I haven't been keeping up with the BB shop!


----------



## saku (Jul 21, 2014)

kotoko said:


> Is it weird that I am drawn to BB's home &amp; food section like a moth to a flame? I'm completely obsessing over all the home items I don't even know where I would put. And the food! Sigh.
> 
> I have 600 points plus ~$30 in gift cards to spend hahaha. Just got so busy with work that I haven't been keeping up with the BB shop!


me too! get the sel magique margarita salt. my bf and i love it! (and he doesn't like changing the way he usually does things, like using regular salt for margarita)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 21, 2014)

I finally spent part of my gift cards and other account points. I got another Modern Mermaid box because I love the Ruffian polishes and the Atelier Cologne more than I can say. 

I also got a theBalm Stainiac and a set of Ruffian polishes I didn't have yet.

Oh, and I chose UPS shipping after reading about the bad shipping here. Thanks to all of you who posted about it. My shipment will be here tomorrow. Can't ask for better than that-- totally worth the $8 or $9 it cost.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the headphones BB


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> 70 cents!! I still have 300 points too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you ladies hadn't of mentioned the gift certification thing, I would have never known to do this!!
> 
> I love the Mud-Poo Hair Wash and I might be the only one that loves that Gingerale shower wash!! lol
> 
> ...


Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the headphones BB


Thats awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 22, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the Kate Spade Weekender Bag (The either coral/gray or blue/aqua larger tote that's $175)?

I'm thinking of saving up points for it, because I've never had an "expensive" purse, but if it isn't any more functional/makes me happier than the ones I find on clearance at Kohl's, then I'd rather spend that booty-load of points somewhere else!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 22, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Has anyone purchased the Kate Spade Weekender Bag (The either coral/gray or blue/aqua larger tote that's $175)?
> 
> I'm thinking of saving up points for it, because I've never had an "expensive" purse, but if it isn't any more functional/makes me happier than the ones I find on clearance at Kohl's, then I'd rather spend that booty-load of points somewhere else!


The bag is HUGE. Definitely not in the purse category - at least I wouldn't use a weekender (small or large) as a purse. Maybe a work tote but definitely not a purse. I wouldn't put it in the "expensive purse" category and as much as I love it, I see it as an expensive tote bag for work or for going to the beach yanno? I know you're after the points factor but Id rather take my $175 and hit the Nordstrom sale or KS Saturday and pick up a nice regular purse.

I think someone on here bought it too.

***for some reason my wires are crossed and I kept mixing up the weekender tote with the weekender. Either way, my statement still stands! Please note that I'm more of a medium or small purse kinda gal anyway! I don't carry too much around with me but I do love me some KS


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 22, 2014)

@ I have two little ones that are just finally out of needing a diaper bag, but my purse always ends up with wipes/snacks/toys all over anyway, so I do need a huge purse!  The one I'm carrying now is actually a medium-ish size tote from Aeropostale (that I picked up on clearance for about $5, so I'm definitely throwing the $175 KS bag into the "expensive bag" category, as you'll never see me with a really expensive/designer bag until they're at least teenagers!), and even that gets filled up sometimes, so I would actually be ok with a med/large tote bag as a purse!

I'm actually going back and forth between that one and the Celadon mini weekender.  I know they're huge for purses, but that's what I need right now!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 22, 2014)

@ DUH. right after I posted I thought "that would be a great kid/mom friendly bag" and that the weekender bag would be a kick ass diaper or toddler bag (I really really like the bottom compartment.) ...and I forgot about the MOM part in MagicalMom! Doh! With that in mind, I think that bag is PERRRRFECT for you.

I love the celedon mini weekender. It was between spending my points on the mini weekender as a gym bag or spending my points on headphones.

The "not expensive purse" wasn't a dig. I just meant that to me, for my tastes and current state in life, it's not too pursey. Expensive? YES of course! $175 is a lot! But thank goodness for bb points and codes!


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 22, 2014)

Ahh I finally decided what I want to spend my points on, but OF COURSE I pick one of the most expensive things on the BB site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really really want that SARAHPOTEMPA Beachwaver curling iron!!!! I have 1100 points... All I need is, like, 10 more refferals and a 20% off code :blink:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 22, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @ I have two little ones that are just finally out of needing a diaper bag, but my purse always ends up with wipes/snacks/toys all over anyway, so I do need a huge purse!  The one I'm carrying now is actually a medium-ish size tote from Aeropostale (that I picked up on clearance for about $5, so I'm definitely throwing the $175 KS bag into the "expensive bag" category, as you'll never see me with a really expensive/designer bag until they're at least teenagers!), and even that gets filled up sometimes, so I would actually be ok with a med/large tote bag as a purse!
> 
> I'm actually going back and forth between that one and the Celadon mini weekender.  I know they're huge for purses, but that's what I need right now!


I LOVE Kate Spade products, from the tiny card cases and notepads in leather, to the fabric totes and leather bags. I am a Kate Spade addict, and since I didn't know about this product in the BB Shop, I'm going to look for it now.

OK, if it's the two tone one with the grey bottom, then it has two features which make it " special" in good ways.

1) The vachetta leather on Spade bags is usually found on her signature bags, not the Saturday bags as a general rule. ( I know there are exceptions).

This is very nice untanned leather. It will wear to a darker color naturally over time. However,if a baby spits up or anything on this part, you will have a spotted handle that will never go away. 

This bag has a shoulder strap which is also unusual for a larger KS bag or tote. She has preferred to design with two shorter straps that will usually fit over a shoulder but aren't extremely comfy. 

IF you want a KS bag, I don't think you will regret buying one. As far as whether or not something is too large to be a purse, some of her best- selling bags ever were HUGE fabric totes with a beautiful shape. I miss the line's gorgeous polished cotton fabrics.

Personally, I'd choose the lagoon and grey combo, but I like blues and greens more and you might not.

I also think the signature zig zag bag will be a very nice secondary market piece to own if you use it gently and then decide to sell it. Signature pieces are higher valued on eBay, etc.

IMO, the muted check was a very pretty bag. but sold out. I like the fabric design and color. 

The celedon green bag is just not my style at all. It LOOKS like a diaper bag to me. No offense meant- you didn't design it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Get what you love and love what you get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 22, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Wow such KS knowledge! I was generously gifted a KS bag from my bf's mother for my birthday, and holy cow is it some soft leather! It's big, red, and has a shoulder strap which I like having in a bag. It's really large, but I love that, because I can fit my laptop in it if I need to do some work on the go. My point being, @ you won't regret getting the KS bag, it's really nice quality, and they will last for so long!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 22, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Has anyone purchased the Kate Spade Weekender Bag (The either coral/gray or blue/aqua larger tote that's $175)?
> 
> I'm thinking of saving up points for it, because I've never had an "expensive" purse, but if it isn't any more functional/makes me happier than the ones I find on clearance at Kohl's, then I'd rather spend that booty-load of points somewhere else!


I did! 

I got the blue/lagoon one. It is a HUGE bag and so I'm using it exclusively when I travel because I can't see myself using it everyday. For what it's worth, I think it's totally worth saving up for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 22, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I did!
> 
> I got the blue/lagoon one. It is a HUGE bag and so I'm using it exclusively when I travel because I can't see myself using it everyday. For what it's worth, I think it's totally worth saving up for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am totally buying this bag. This is a Kate Spade bag in her signature style!!! 

I don't see how anyone can go wrong with this unless they have a problem with vachetta leather turning darker or possibly getting rain- spotted. ( Has happened to some Louis Vuitton bags, but not mine).

KellySilva, I am a shopaholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am doing " better", mostly because I have run out of closets. And yes, I have a purse closet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My 4 top brands of bags forever and ever are, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Brahmin and Kate Spade, in that order. And when I do buy a KS bag, I want a pretty fabric bag, because that was her initial signature style and for me, it is what keeps her bags different from the 1,000s of leather bags out there. 

The others have qualities that pretty much speak for themselves. I won't buy Brahmin snakeskin bags even  though the colorations are sometimes so gorgeously vivid.. Snakeskin is too close to reality for me. I can walk out my back door and see a snake in my pool at times. LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you EVERYONE for all the great reviews!  and @ I totally didn't take that as a dig!  I was making fun of my own extreme cheapness!  

This is absolutely getting added to my wishlist, depending on how good the BB points offers are between now and Christmas, it may be my Christmas present TO me FROM me (Hey, only I know what I *really* want!).

And in the meantime, I'll still be on the lookout in the Kohl's clearance rack!  I do still want a brown leather purse for fall!


----------



## julztay (Jul 22, 2014)

This isn't really ponts related, but it may help someone who doesn't have enough points yet!

I'm just re-posting here in case anyone is interested. Harvey Prince deal! I fell in love with Harvey Prince Hello through Birchbox. Regular price for the largest Harvey Prince Hello Perfume $55, Hello lotion $26, Hello shower gel $26 ~ total $107. The 3 piece package on sale at harveyprince.com for $80. The special bundles for the matching perfumes, shower gel, and lotions are under the special promotions tab on the Harvey Prince site:

http://harveyprince.com/sale.html

Then, an additional 50% off, using code OBSESSED, brings it down to $40 plus $6.50 shipping. When all was said &amp; done $46.50 delivered for all three! The code is good for half of all orders $80 or above. No too shabby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, I want to buy 4 $10 gift cards w/my points, but it won't let me add more than 1 to my cart.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 23, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Well, I want to buy 4 $10 gift cards w/my points, but it won't let me add more than 1 to my cart.



You could just purchase them all seperately.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 23, 2014)

I just went to flip 100 points to a gift card and the little check mark box where it says to buy using points was gone, and could only buy using credit cards. Tried from my computer browser and my phone browser.

This happening to anyone else?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 23, 2014)

I had no problems getting 4 $10 gift cards and then spending 200 more points out of the account I was using for purchasing.

My order arrived early this AM,which is unusual for our UPS.  I got some nice bonus gifts-a "How Bout Them Apples?" from *theBalm*, a nice sized body lotion from *GuyandGirl*, and a *Color Club* nail polish mini in a color which I can't read but which looks like a shimmery marshmallow. Will be OK for toes in the summer.

They sent me a code that anyone can use. It's from that Beauty Protector hair line. Use code BPGIFT on any shop order and get the sample which I got in one of my BBs- the dark hot pink bottle of leave-in stuff.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 23, 2014)

gemstone said:


> You could just purchase them all seperately.


I want to go over $35, but not up to $50, so I can get a mystery sample pack with the order.


----------



## Pixels (Jul 23, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I just went to flip 100 points to a gift card and the little check mark box where it says to buy using points was gone, and could only buy using credit cards. Tried from my computer browser and my phone browser.
> 
> This happening to anyone else?


I am having the same problem. I actually got 100 sorry points for not getting the polish I selected in my box. Since it was a second account I tried to flip for a GC (saving for a Clairasonic) and it didn't let me choose it as payment but when I took it out and put an item it was an option again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

I have an issue where when I try adding multiple gift cards to my cart, any after the first one stall and never add to cart. I figured out the issue seems to be when I make the info all the same on multiple cards. So to solve, use regular info on first card, then add messages to the others. Or add variations to my name portion. That always seem to help the multiples actually go in the cart!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have an issue where when I try adding multiple gift cards to my cart, any after the first one stall and never add to cart. I figured out the issue seems to be when I make the info all the same on multiple cards. So to solve, use regular info on first card, then add messages to the others. Or add variations to my name portion. That always seem to help the multiples actually go in the cart!


Thank You!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 23, 2014)

I really needed body wash and used some points to get the Le Couvent des Minimes Comforting Shower Gel.

The reviews say it smells just like honey so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 23, 2014)

THIS IS NOT ABOUT BONUS POINTS BUT DOES PERTAIN TO SHOP PURCHASES:

Coastalscents.com. the maker of the Revealed and Revealed 2 palettes has the original Revealed on sale for under $12 now, and the Revealed 2 is $20 ( their regular price).

I ordered some for gifts. Unless a person has NO eye brushes and no way to go get eye shadow brushes, the deal at Coastal Scents is a much better deal than the prices on BB for the palette plus 2 brushes for $34.00 plus shipping. I got both palettes and express shipping for that price. 

I also saw an awesome deal for Harvey Prince's : Hello" but didn't have the heart to look at the details. I paid full price at BB for a large order of Harvey Prince items a couple of months ago. If points equal money, I think it still pays to look for the best deal. YMMV, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Ok I think I know what I'm going to do with my mountain of points. I'm going to get the Skull Candy Knockouts. I want BAMFy statement headphones for work and the floral ones are soooo me. I was going to get a KS small weekender but I do have enough bags as is. I was going to use my GCs on a haul for my new apartment but I found most of the stuff I was planning on getting in TJ Maxx anyway (or similar items). I'll still have GC/points after I claim them for the headphones but Wowzers. I feel so accomplished for finally picking something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


enabler alert: kate spade saturday mini weekender and other purses on sale for under $100 http://www.saturday.com/sale-bags/kss-sale-bags,en_US,sc.html


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Has anyone purchased the Kate Spade Weekender Bag (The either coral/gray or blue/aqua larger tote that's $175)?
> 
> I'm thinking of saving up points for it, because I've never had an "expensive" purse, but if it isn't any more functional/makes me happier than the ones I find on clearance at Kohl's, then I'd rather spend that booty-load of points somewhere else!


i have two medium weekender bags and i love them. i still carry big bags to work like i'm still commuting to work in nyc. it holds my lunch (i put my lunchbox in the bottom part), a hoodie, makeup, magazines and more. i can't even imagine what a large one looks like.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 25, 2014)

nc42 said:


> enabler alert: kate spade saturday mini weekender and other purses on sale for under $100 http://www.saturday.com/sale-bags/kss-sale-bags,en_US,sc.html


UGHHHH. I said I wouldn't get one until after the move!!!! But... I did just find out that as an "added bonus" my company will start my pay a whole week before actually start working since "moving counts as work". no. I should wait. I should wait. I want a mini weekender.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jul 25, 2014)

Not a huge buy, but I wanted to get some things for travel.  I'm quite happy with my 40 cent price tag


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> BB.gif
> 
> Not a huge buy, but I wanted to get some things for travel.  I'm quite happy with my 40 cent price tag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice haul!


----------



## DonutsDriver (Jul 28, 2014)

Ugh. guys...I finally did it. I was considering waiting another month for more review points and resub points. We got the Birchbox Man survey for 100 points this month, and I just couldn't wait any longer. I don't do this too often, I usually give myself a headache over analyzing the numbers to find "the sweet spot." I even debated breaking the order up for more sample packs! I have a problem so I just checked out and closed the window. Haha. 


Edited: The Mr. Natty's kit is for my husband. I don't mean to sound all gushy, but we don't have a crap ton of money and any leftover we have, he typically uses to spoil me. In return, I've been hoarding my points to buy him that set. He loves Mr. Natty's soap, so I thought it would be a nice treat.

I know the Ayres soap isn't terribly popular, but the scent reminds me of winter and reminds me of my grandma. I just feel so comforted when I use that soap. I don't NEED soap, but...umm..I need comfort sometimes.


----------



## kotoko (Jul 28, 2014)

If I send a gift card to my 2nd account, can I go back to the 1st account and use the gift card # that was generated? I can't use points if I send a gift card to myself, so this seems the only option to rollover to a gift card.

(cross-posted to promo code thread too)


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jul 30, 2014)

In honor of National Lipstick day, I went a little crazy. 

I got Laqa lip lube in Beezlebub, Laqa Lil' Lip Duo in Bossy Pants &amp; Ring of Fire, a mystery pack, and Juice Beauty Multi-tasking eye brush. With gift cards and points, it came to $8.40. It was totally an impulse buy when I saw the rose lip lube came back in stock. 

Btw, I only have one $10 gift card left...I almost don't want to spend it.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> In honor of National Lipstick day, I went a little crazy.
> 
> I got Laqa lip lube in Beezlebub, Laqa Lil' Lip Duo in Bossy Pants &amp; Ring of Fire, a mystery pack, and Juice Beauty Multi-tasking eye brush. With gift cards and points, it came to $8.40. It was totally an impulse buy when I saw the rose lip lube came back in stock.
> 
> Btw, I only have one $10 gift card left...I almost don't want to spend it.


Nice haul!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 30, 2014)

Used some points to re-stock my Benefit Gimme Brow today.  I haven't found anything that looks as natural as this and the shade is light enough so my brows match my hair.  The last tube I had still had about a month to go before it expired but it was starting to get a bit clumpy.  Even with the shorter shelf life it's worth it.  Glad I could use points!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 30, 2014)

Used all my points and the comeback20 code, split between two accounts to get two mystery packs!

*Item*

*Sku*

*Qty*

*Subtotal*

*Juice Beauty® Blemish Be Gone*

JUIBLEMISH-FZ

1

$15.00

*Liz Earle Instant Boost™ Skin Tonic*

F01120/005

1

$23.90

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

5823

1

$10.00

Subtotal

$48.90

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (20% Off For You, comeback20off, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)

-$17.78

Tax

$0.00

Gift Card ()

-$10.00

Gift Card ()

-$21.12

*Grand Total*

*$0.00*

      
*Item*

*Sku*

*Qty*

*Subtotal*

*Liz Earle Skin Repair Moisturiser™ Normal/Combination*

F01150/005

1

$39.90

*Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk*

C39171

1

$19.50

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

5823

1

$10.00

Subtotal

$69.40

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, comeback20off, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)

-$21.88

Tax

$0.00

Gift Card ()

-$10.00

Gift Card ()

-$10.00

Gift Card ()

-$27.52

*Grand Total*

*$0.00*


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 30, 2014)

My first Birchbox purchases!

On my secondary account, I used up my 300 points:

*theBalm® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer* 681619700583 1 $24.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

*Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz in Medium Brown / Medium Ash* 689304-077057  1 $21.00

Subtotal $55.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (20% Off For You, comeback20off, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$19.00

Tax $0.00

300 reward points -$30.00

Gift Card -$6.00

*Grand Total* *$0.00*

On my main account, I have 400 pts to use. I have lots in my favorites. I am thinking about getting Hoola and Gimme Brow but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> My first Birchbox purchases!
> 
> On my secondary account, I used up my 300 points:
> 
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 31, 2014)

Two days ago I used my 13 month code and some gift cards and paid $0.08 for my order, which I received already today. I am so happy! Even my pick two was awesome!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 31, 2014)

mama2358 said:


> Two days ago I used my 13 month code and some gift cards and paid $0.08 for my order, which I received already today. I am so happy! Even my pick two was awesome!


LOVE Marvis! How is the purple one? I've tried green and blue.


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 31, 2014)

JenTX said:


> LOVE Marvis! How is the purple one? I've tried green and blue.


It smells great! But you really have to like jasmine. I love weird toothpaste. I still miss Burt's Bees lavender mint clay toothpaste. It was my favorite. I've been wanting this jasmine awhile, but it was always out of stock when I ordered stuff.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 31, 2014)

merp merp. i feel like i kinda wasted $70 in points on the skull candy headphones. the ear cups are really small. not really cups but just pads. they're also super pinchy after wearing for a while...disappointed but not enough to make a return. They would be good home headphones.

ETA: I got the Knockouts. The ear parts are also REALLY small in an odd way relative to the head band


----------



## JenTX (Aug 1, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> merp merp. i feel like i kinda wasted $70 in points on the skull candy headphones. the ear cups are really small. not really cups but just pads. they're also super pinchy after wearing for a while...disappointed but not enough to make a return. They would be good home headphones.
> 
> ETA: I got the Knockouts. The ear parts are also REALLY small in an odd way relative to the head band


You should return them. You can get much better headphones for $70.... And even if u used points, those points could be used on products you would otherwise have spent your hard earned cash on.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> merp merp. i feel like i kinda wasted $70 in points on the skull candy headphones. the ear cups are really small. not really cups but just pads. they're also super pinchy after wearing for a while...disappointed but not enough to make a return. They would be good home headphones.
> 
> ETA: I got the Knockouts. The ear parts are also REALLY small in an odd way relative to the head band





JenTX said:


> You should return them. You can get much better headphones for $70.... And even if u used points, those points could be used on products you would otherwise have spent your hard earned cash on.


Yeah, get yourself a pair of Klipsch or Sol Republic headphones. Both are great medium price range brands. I find Skullcandy to be too gimmicky like Beats.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

JenTX said:


> LOVE Marvis! How is the purple one? I've tried green and blue.


I love it! I was really afraid I wouldn't like it because I'm pretty picky, but I really do and my breath smells like flowers lol. My boyfriend, on the other hand, thought it was the most disgusting toothpaste ever.

eta @@JenTX Which did you like better? I'm thinking of getting the blue.



usofjessamerica said:


> merp merp. i feel like i kinda wasted $70 in points on the skull candy headphones. the ear cups are really small. not really cups but just pads. they're also super pinchy after wearing for a while...disappointed but not enough to make a return. They would be good home headphones.
> 
> ETA: I got the Knockouts. The ear parts are also REALLY small in an odd way relative to the head band


Yeah, I tried the free bonus shop ones recently and they weren't as comfy as I imagined.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## JenTX (Aug 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I love it! I was really afraid I wouldn't like it because I'm pretty picky, but I really do and my breath smells like flowers lol. My boyfriend, on the other hand, thought it was the most disgusting toothpaste ever.
> 
> eta @@JenTX Which did you like better? I'm thinking of getting the blue.


I personally prefer the green. The blue is fine and I would buy it again any time the green is out of stock (which is why I ordered the blue last time). 

I don't think I would like the purple with the jasmine in it.. but the orange one sounds interesting.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 1, 2014)

I think I'm gonna use the 400 points from my 2nd account to buy a 3-month sub for my main account.  I've been playing Cart Tetris trying to decide what to buy so I can close this account for good.  It's really ticking me off that I can't use points to buy a gift card anymore because I was saving up to buy the Atelier Cologne Coffret Découvert for $95.00 and I have 400 points on 1 account and 390 on the other.  So Close.  Grrrrr.  Then I went to roll over points to gift cards on the day they stopped allowing it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

mama2358 said:


> Two days ago I used my 13 month code and some gift cards and paid $0.08 for my order, which I received already today. I am so happy! Even my pick two was awesome!


Great haul!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 1, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> merp merp. i feel like i kinda wasted $70 in points on the skull candy headphones. the ear cups are really small. not really cups but just pads. they're also super pinchy after wearing for a while...disappointed but not enough to make a return. They would be good home headphones.
> 
> ETA: I got the Knockouts. The ear parts are also REALLY small in an odd way relative to the head band


Damn that's SO disappointing! I just added them to my cart - I'm going to be doing a lot of audio soon and was hoping they'd be cute and stylish but also pretty decent in quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yay, my first order! (I think I'm actually kind of glad that BB stopped the points-to-GC thing now, before I had a chance to get used to them and get reeled in to Birchbox Math.) Got the Sumita liner in chartreuse, which is awesome and I'm wearing it now even though lime green probably isn't entirely work-appropriate. Derma E scrub, which I love and should have swapped for every Ipsy sample I could get my hands on before they disappeared. And the gold bar coin bank, which is ridiculous and goofy, and therefore right up my alley!





Two thumbs up for points!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 12, 2014)

ItemSkuQtySubtotalMystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)58231$10.00

Women's 3 Month Gift Subscription Recipient	----- -------GIFTSUB3M1$30.00

Jasmine Seven™ Fresh Feet Wipes™8738550067071$9.95

The Laundress® Wash and Stain BarB-001$6.00

Subtotal$55.95 Shipping &amp; Handling$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase, 20% Special Welcome Offer, welcomeoffer20, Free Shipping on Birchbox Memberships)-$13.19

400 reward points-$40.00

Grand Total$2.76


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 13, 2014)

has anyone tried the INIKA Kabuki brush? There are no reviews on bb's site and it doesn't seem to be reviewed on blogs either. Its a $50 brush but there's a promo right now to get it free with any Inika product.... should i try it or spend my points on the IT Cosmetics Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush instead?


----------



## amberchap (Aug 13, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> has anyone tried the INIKA Kabuki brush? There are no reviews on bb's site and it doesn't seem to be reviewed on blogs either. Its a $50 brush but there's a promo right now to get it free with any Inika product.... should i try it or spend my points on the IT Cosmetics Heavenly Luxe Powder Brush instead?


I found some reviews using Google and they looked pretty good. I ordered Inika eyeliner yesterday (shipping was free then but looks like it isn't now) to get the Kabuki brush. Seemed like a good deal for $20. It is set to arrive Friday so I will let you know what I think.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 13, 2014)

I got the Inika kabuki brush today, I'd say it seems nice but... $50? I'm glad I got it as a bonus for buying an Inika product. The quality is good, sure, but I guess I expected it to have, I dunno, unicorn hair woven in there or something lol


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 15, 2014)

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00
*C.O. Bigelow Mentha Exfoliating Body Soap* 20515483 1 $7.50
*C.O. Bigelow Mentha Body Wash* 20496567 1 $12.00
*Acure Organics Body Wash* *Type* Mint + Lilac 854049002422 1 $9.99
*Le Couvent des Minimes Gardener's Hand Healer - 0.8 oz* 3253581263631 1 $8.00 Subtotal $47.49
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase, 3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3MONTHS20) -$17.50
Tax $0.00
300 reward points -$29.99
*Grand Total* *$0.00*

Can you tell I needed body wash? haha


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 15, 2014)

Used my 34 month code and bought a Jonathan Adler zebra dish for my sister, the Short Stack Trio cookbooks for my best friend, Nugg soothing masks for me and a pick two. I used all my points and spent $11.49 out of pocket and have two Christmas presents out of the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Used my 34 month code and bought a Jonathan Adler zebra dish for my sister, the Short Stack Trio cookbooks for my best friend, Nugg soothing masks for me and a pick two. I used all my points and spent $11.49 out of pocket and have two Christmas presents out of the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats great!


----------



## Rachel S (Aug 16, 2014)

Used my 6 months code that I never used and it worked! I'm on my 12th month now, but I'll save that one for later  I also had a ton of points built up and had been eyeing this Beachwaver thing. I decided to throw in something for my hubby (the boxer briefs) and was intriqued by the shirt since it's starting to cool down already here in KY! My haul, costing me 2000 points and $0


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 17, 2014)

Heh. Heh. Finally put in for my Clarisonic. Between 20 percent off code, $30 in gift cards from the old Birchboxnomics, and $20 in points, I came out with it at $69.20... which will be covered by $30 in refunds from Women's Health and a $47 check from eBates. So... uh, yeah, after all that I came out about $8 ahead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Aug 17, 2014)

While I might get some not so great Birchboxes from time to time, the points system rocks.  Where else could I grab the LE Mermaid box and a pick 2 for under $6?  Used up 300 points, 6 month code and free shipping with the ACES program.  w00t.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Used my 6 months code that I never used and it worked! I'm on my 12th month now, but I'll save that one for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also had a ton of points built up and had been eyeing this Beachwaver thing. I decided to throw in something for my hubby (the boxer briefs) and was intriqued by the shirt since it's starting to cool down already here in KY! My haul, costing me 2000 points and $0  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great job on hoarding so many points!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2014)

I got my 30 month code and was running out of eye cream. Caudalie Premier Cru the Eye Cream came highly recommended at Sephora. I had $20 in points so I spent $49.30 for eye cream and a pick two, ouch. Still expensive but I really love it. No more puffy bags under my eyes after 2 days of using a sample. I saw a difference from the first day. Now I think all my points and discount codes are going to have to be for this eye cream from now on.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow quickest shipping notice ever! I ordered 3 hours ago and already have a shipping notice!


----------



## splash79 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm starting to plan my first Birchbox order, but I'm not sure about my choices.  I had been saving up to get the Clarisonic Mia and also decided to add the derma e Evenly Radiant Brightening Cleanser, but I'm starting to doubt myself.  I currently use the Olay brush and like it, but wanted to try the Mia to see if it works better.  

Does Birchbox take returns for things like the Clarisonic?  I'd hate to use my points and it not work for me.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Wow quickest shipping notice ever! I ordered 3 hours ago and already have a shipping notice!


I ordered on Sunday and still nothing.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm starting to plan my first Birchbox order, but I'm not sure about my choices.  I had been saving up to get the Clarisonic Mia and also decided to add the derma e Evenly Radiant Brightening Cleanser, but I'm starting to doubt myself.  I currently use the Olay brush and like it, but wanted to try the Mia to see if it works better.
> 
> Does Birchbox take returns for things like the Clarisonic?  I'd hate to use my points and it not work for me.


I believe they do. I own the Olay brush and the Clarisonic and I think they are different enough to own both. I have the Aria and I really love how my skin feels after I use it.

ETA: You can always call them and see if they would take returns.


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 19, 2014)

I wish the Hello lotion would come back in stock! I want to make an order with my anniversary code and 200 points!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 20, 2014)

I wanted more of those Nugg masks, and I've given up on getting the purple lip lube as a sample.  I want all the purples! 

I always feel so accomplished when I get the total to under a dollar :wizard:


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 20, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I wish the Hello lotion would come back in stock! I want to make an order with my anniversary code and 200 points!


Holy cow that stuff is awesome! I got a sample and I seriously went through it in a day because I was applying it so often. Love the smell and how hydrating it is.

And that is really saying something because I have at least five other lotions open yet sit here longing for the Hello.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

As soon as I decide which one, I'm getting one of the Dr. Jart bb creams!  Missha Perfect Cover #21 is my HG BFF, but I'm almost out *and* on the broke side right now, and I have a ton of points and gift cards to use (plus an anniversary code), so I figure I might as well get a tube of Dr. Jart to tide me over for now since it looks like the thing most people have an issue with -- too pale and pink-leaning -- is pretty much perfect for me.  I'm currently working my way through five different Dr. Jarts (two Birchbox sample tubes, three Sephora sample pots) trying to decide which one I want an entire tube of.  So far, I'm leaning towards the gold tube.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> As soon as I decide which one, I'm getting one of the Dr. Jart bb creams!  Missha Perfect Cover #21 is my HG BFF, but I'm almost out *and* on the broke side right now, and I have a ton of points and gift cards to use (plus an anniversary code), so I figure I might as well get a tube of Dr. Jart to tide me over for now since it looks like the thing most people have an issue with -- too pale and pink-leaning -- is pretty much perfect for me.  I'm currently working my way through five different Dr. Jarts (two Birchbox sample tubes, three Sephora sample pots) trying to decide which one I want an entire tube of.  So far, I'm leaning towards the gold tube.


Dr. Jart one of my favorite BB creams! I personally like the gold tube and the aqua tube the best. The aqua tube is the most hydrating but least coverage, so I like that for low key days. I bought this https://www.birchbox.com/shop/dr-jart-the-original-bb-set around Christmas time which helped me figure out which one I liked best!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Dr. Jart one of my favorite BB creams! I personally like the gold tube and the aqua tube the best. The aqua tube is* the most hydrating but least coverage*, so I like that for low key days. I bought this https://www.birchbox.com/shop/dr-jart-the-original-bb-set around Christmas time which helped me figure out which one I liked best!


That is very useful information to keep in mind!  I don't need heavy coverage because I just want to kind of even out my skintone, and my skin gets *dry* in the winter.  Maybe I'll go for that one after all!  (OTOH, I might get the gold now and the aqua in a couple of months after a few more rounds of subscription and review points!)


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 21, 2014)

The gold Dr. Jart is fabulous. I have been using it for about a year and I love it. It gives me enough coverage without making me feel like I have a mask on.


----------



## akritenbrink (Aug 28, 2014)

Woot, I managed to save up 400+ points... 

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)

$10.00  Ordered: *1* $10.00 
Beauty Protector Ultimate Hair Protecting Trio

$50.00  Ordered: *1* $50.00 
Subtotal $60.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase, $10 Off For You, TAKEOFF10) -$20.00 Tax $0.00

400 reward points -$40.00

*Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## glitzygal (Aug 28, 2014)

I used the 100 points code when I signed up in August and those points were burning a hole in my pocket so on Sunday I placed an order for the Pur Minerals Beauty to Go Set since I'm wanting to switch back to mineral foundation, a package of Yes To face wipes because I figured my $5 should go to another product and not shipping and course a sample mystery pack.  With the welcomeoffer20 and my 100 points I paid $24!  Ordered Sunday, got it all today!

I can't imagine being very good at holding onto points...


----------



## liilak (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm clearly the odd one out but I've only used my points thus far for tea:  Mighty Leaf Tea, which are hard to find in stores and are hella expensive too, and Harney and Sons tea.  I've spent 500 points and $20 just on that alone.   I'm drowning in samples at the moment so I don't have any makeup or skincare in mind but I want to get the full sized detangler at some point.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 30, 2014)

Curse you, BB, for getting me hooked on overpriced stuff! Last purchase was the Beauty Protector oil and Suki exfoliating cleanser, and I've never spent so much on either type of item before... still don't think I ever would if not for points covering at least part of it. I'm obsessed with the scents of both, though, and the Suki is making my skin feel awesome, although I'm not sure I love the BP that much more than other (cheaper) oils. Luckily for me, Suki was also on Hautelook the other day, and I bought FIVE of the cleansers at $12 each, so I'm good on that for a hot minute, LOL!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 30, 2014)

My haul from the other day:

*BODUM® EILEEN Coffee Maker 12oz *$30.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*58231$10.00

*Bodum Yo-Yo Tea Set - Black*K11239-01BLK1$10.00

*beautyblender® PRO double*#PRO495DB1$28.95

Subtotal$78.95

Shipping &amp; Handling$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Special Welcome Offer, welcomeoffer20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)-$23.79

400 reward points-$40.00

*Grand Total  **$15.16*

 
I'm quite happy with everything I recieved. I needed some kitchen stuff for my new apartment and my beautyblender is on its last leg. My other account will have 300 points soon, so I am trying to decide if I should get another set of the beautyblenders and the bodum tea set. I absolutely love the mug the tea set came with. I wish the $5 bistro mug would come back in stock soon, but it hasn't for months. And I'll def use the beautyblenders eventually.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 1, 2014)

I need the dr. brandt crease release. I think I'm going to have to start doing botox soon but I'd love to not have needles in my face if I can avoid it. 

*beautyblender® double* 689076125550 1 $28.95

*dr. brandt® Exclusive Camera-Ready Kit* Dr. Brandt Exclusive Set 1 $45.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

Subtotal $83.95

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Ace Pack with $75+ Purchase, Acebag, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$10.00

400 reward points -$40.00

*Grand Total* *$33.95*

I'm addicted to BeautyBlender and I'm lusting over the pedicure Clarsonic but for $200…I think I'm better off with a pedicure every few weeks.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 2, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good eye makeup remover I can get with BB points?


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 2, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good eye makeup remover I can get with BB points?


Klorane is my favorite.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/klorane-soothing-eye-make-up-remover


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Sep 4, 2014)

Edit to erase dumb question. Got it figured out.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 11, 2014)

Hellllo lovlies. What do you all think of the *Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner*?? I have the Spray and love it (ughhh that smell is amazeee) so I was thinking of picking up the trio with points!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

@@rachelshine I love the shampoo and conditioner! It gets my hair very clean and leaves it soft and nice smelling.


----------



## joeythelamb (Sep 11, 2014)

I've had my points sitting around for a while ever since I cancelled back in April. So, I finally jumped when they sent us the Anniversary Bonus Box offer and used up all 500 points. All my items only cost me $0.50 and they accidentally gave me an extra set of Ban.do bobby pins, too!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

I have 400 points to spend and I want to buy an eyeshadow palette. I'm a complete newbie to makeup and now learning the basics using youtube  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you guys think of  theBalm's NudeTude or Stila's In the Light. Any recommendations or experience with either? 

Thank you! :wub:


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have 400 points to spend and I want to buy an eyeshadow palette. I'm a complete newbie to makeup and now learning the basics using youtube  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you guys think of  theBalm's NudeTude or Stila's In the Light. Any recommendations or experience with either?
> 
> Thank you! :wub:


I have the Nude Tude palette and I love it. Lots of good everyday colors.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I have the Nude Tude palette and I love it. Lots of good everyday colors.


Thank you @@JC327! I am leaning towards Nude Tude too but the Stila In the Light looks so pretty   And Nude Tude has more dark colors vs Stila ITL. I have absolutely no skills with eyeshadows and watching youtube videos to learn now ... So this would be my first eyeshadow palette to learn and play with. I think I would be too scared to use the dark colors of Nudetude... Are the colors pigmented? I'm so confused... :blink:


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 12, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have 400 points to spend and I want to buy an eyeshadow palette. I'm a complete newbie to makeup and now learning the basics using youtube  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you guys think of  theBalm's NudeTude or Stila's In the Light. Any recommendations or experience with either?
> 
> Thank you! :wub:


FYI TheBalm is on Hautelook today, so you can get Nude Tude for 50% off.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 12, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> FYI TheBalm is on Hautelook today, so you can get Nude Tude for 50% off.


 Thank you @@TooMuchElectric for the heads up! I'm going to the site right now but I'll most probably buy it from birch box. I have 400 points and a 20%off code burning a hole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Thank you @@JC327! I am leaning towards Nude Tude too but the Stila In the Light looks so pretty   And Nude Tude has more dark colors vs Stila ITL. I have absolutely no skills with eyeshadows and watching youtube videos to learn now ... So this would be my first eyeshadow palette to learn and play with. I think I would be too scared to use the dark colors of Nudetude... Are the colors pigmented? I'm so confused... :blink:


The colors are very pigmented but they are also easy to blend. I dont think you will have a problem with them.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback @JC327.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's good to know that they are easy to blend.

I'm going to look at some more youtube tutorials and then decide. If anyone here has used the Stila In the light palette, I would really love to hear your opinion about this palette. Thank you!


----------



## ModernMistress (Sep 12, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Thanks for the feedback @JC327.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's good to know that they are easy to blend.
> 
> I'm going to look at some more youtube tutorials and then decide. If anyone here has used the Stila In the light palette, I would really love to hear your opinion about this palette. Thank you!


I just got the in the light palette from a sale yesterday and wow, I love it. Easy to blend and a great range of colors. 

A few of my favorite things:


The eyeliner that comes with it. I am eyeliner dumb but this one blends and smudges well and then holds. It actually looks natural on me!
While there is a great matte black and a shimmery grey/black, my favorite dark shade is actually luster. It is a black/dark grey with a gold shimmer. I used it dry as a liner today and blended it. It makes the black feel....more light? 
The mix of light and dark! So many great shades to work with. 
It comes with a look book to help you figure out some great eye looks. I recreated a bunch last night! 

I do use a primer with it. That is normal for any eyeshadow I use. All in all, I love it and recommend it. But I want that nude tude too....I adore thebalm's stuff and their styling of their brand. 

_Note: I finally signed up for the forums vs just lurking the last few months so I could reply to this! _


----------



## saku (Sep 12, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Thank you @@JC327! I am leaning towards Nude Tude too but the Stila In the Light looks so pretty   And Nude Tude has more dark colors vs Stila ITL. I have absolutely no skills with eyeshadows and watching youtube videos to learn now ... So this would be my first eyeshadow palette to learn and play with. I think I would be too scared to use the dark colors of Nudetude... Are the colors pigmented? I'm so confused... :blink:


i had both, but gave away my nude tude. i feel like it was a little dry and not very blendable? but i find this is so for thebalm eyeshadows. i def liked the stila in the light more. for reference, my fave eyeshadow brand is UD!


----------



## ModernMistress (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, I've only been getting Birchbox since July but thanks to some awesome subscription codes and discount codes, I finally got my hands on something I couldn't take my eyes off of. Plus I got my first pick two and picked up a baggu bag in a print that is just perfect. Bag heaven and I only paid 11 bucks! Now...back to hoarding points so I can pick up that fab looking french press....


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 13, 2014)

ModernMistress said:


> I just got the in the light palette from a sale yesterday and wow, I love it. Easy to blend and a great range of colors.
> 
> A few of my favorite things:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much* *@@ModernMistress!! This is exactly what I had been looking for and I really appreciate that you signed up just to answer my post. Thank you! Thank you!  :wub:

I love the colors in this palette, I keep looking at the swatches and call them my pretties  It's good to know that they are easily blendable. And the look book sounds very good.. I'm a newbie with eyeshadows and this would be my first ever palette so any help is awesome. And I can never have enough eyeliners.. So now, I'm leaning more towards the Stila palette. 

Which primer do you use? I have tried theBalm's "Put a lid on it" and it just made my eyelids super oily  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Thank you so much* *@@ModernMistress!! This is exactly what I had been looking for and I really appreciate that you signed up just to answer my post. Thank you! Thank you!  :wub:
> 
> I love the colors in this palette, I keep looking at the swatches and call them my pretties  It's good to know that they are easily blendable. And the look book sounds very good.. I'm a newbie with eyeshadows and this would be my first ever palette so any help is awesome. And I can never have enough eyeliners.. So now, I'm leaning more towards the Stila palette.
> 
> *Which primer do you use? I *have tried theBalm's "Put a lid on it" and it just made my eyelids super oily  &lt;_&lt;


UD, hands down!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> i had both, but gave away my nude tude. i feel like it was a little dry and not very blendable? but i find this is so for thebalm eyeshadows. i def liked the stila in the light more. for reference, my fave eyeshadow brand is UD!


Thank you @@saku!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have tried theBalm's blush through Birchbox and I found the matte ones a lil dry too.. I love my hot mama sample but have not been able to use the swiss dot at all.. I tried using it a couple of times but it was always patchy so it sits unloved in my vanity.

I was able to swatch Stila in the light &amp; Naked @Ulta yesterday and i loved their texture.. They both were creamy and easy to blend, and obviously UD was much better. I wish I could swatch the NudeTude but Ulta didn't have it.  I think I'm now leaning more towards Stila.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 13, 2014)

@@saku Thanks!! Now I need to get my hands on some UD Primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



saku said:


> UD, hands down!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 13, 2014)

So in the battle of _Stila's In the Light_ *Vs* t_heBalm's NudeTude_, I went with *Stila In the Light palette* and this just happened.

Thanks to all the input &amp; feedback from @@JC327, @@TooMuchElectric, @@ModernMistress and @@saku


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

ModernMistress said:


> I just got the in the light palette from a sale yesterday and wow, I love it. Easy to blend and a great range of colors.
> 
> A few of my favorite things:
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

ModernMistress said:


> Well, I've only been getting Birchbox since July but thanks to some awesome subscription codes and discount codes, I finally got my hands on something I couldn't take my eyes off of. Plus I got my first pick two and picked up a baggu bag in a print that is just perfect. Bag heaven and I only paid 11 bucks! Now...back to hoarding points so I can pick up that fab looking french press....


Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> So in the battle of _Stila's In the Light_ *Vs* t_heBalm's NudeTude_, I went with *Stila In the Light palette* and this just happened.
> 
> Thanks to all the input &amp; feedback from @@JC327, @@TooMuchElectric, @@ModernMistress and @@saku  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Enjoy! Hope you get a good pick2.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 14, 2014)

June Jacobs Pumpkin Enzyme Polish ($60)

Mystery Samples (Free with $35+ purchase)

welcome20offer (-$12)

400 points (-$40)

= $8 total. I didn't realize that Birchbox doesn't charge tax. I might be moving some of my Ulta/Sephora purchases over to Birchbox...


----------



## saku (Sep 14, 2014)

has anyone here bought the laqa&amp;co lip lube set? i got the purple on in my birchbox and loved it!  should i expect something similar from the rest of the set? i can't find a lot of reviews. thanks!


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 14, 2014)

saku said:


> has anyone here bought the laqa&amp;co lip lube set? i got the purple on in my birchbox and loved it!  should i expect something similar from the rest of the set? i can't find a lot of reviews. thanks!


I got a peachy one in a recent box and wasn't impressed at all. I was disappointed because they've got so much love around here. It basically didn't show up at all EXCEPT in lip lines. It looks really ugly. Maybe I just got a dud, but they might not be totally consistent.


----------



## saku (Sep 14, 2014)

my latest bb haul! yaaaayyy!!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Not Soap, Radio Body Wash* *Scent* Bathing with sharks 57800740056 1 $16.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Soap &amp; Paper Factory Lip Butter* *Scent* Limoncello lb-lim 2 $18.00 *Bésame Cosmetics Crimson Cream Rouge* 704 1 $22.00 *LAQA &amp; Co. Lip Lube Fiver Giftbox Assorted* LQA16-6 1 $40.00 *KOR Aura Water Bottle* *Color* Orchid Pink 736211403551 1 $11.95 Subtotal $117.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, TAKEOFF20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$31.59 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$46.36*

ETA: waahh accidentally ordered 2 lip butters! i already emailed them and also msgd them on fb. i'll call them tomorrow to see if they can change my order. it doesn't look like i can change my order online..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beckilg (Sep 15, 2014)

saku said:


> has anyone here bought the laqa&amp;co lip lube set? i got the purple on in my birchbox and loved it! should i expect something similar from the rest of the set? i can't find a lot of reviews. thanks!


I bought the set (with points!). Love it, but not all the colors work on me. The texture and coverage are awesome on all of the colors. The nude and coral are just wrong for my skin tone. I use them to tone down the brighter colors though, can't always rock the Barbie pink lips!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 15, 2014)

Just made an impulse buy. XD

(okay, not really an impulse buy because I already have the Weekender Tote in the same color combination and I love it... hence I wanted the mini so that I'd have a set. I probably wouldn't have bought one right now if I hadn't just realized that the other color choice was sold out while I was randomly browsing through my Birchbox favorites. And since I have no idea if they will restock, I didn't want to take my chances and miss out.)


----------



## liilak (Sep 15, 2014)

I just ordered the KOR Aura Bottle too!   Let me know how you like yours.



saku said:


> my latest bb haul! yaaaayyy!!
> 
> Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Not Soap, Radio Body Wash* *Scent* Bathing with sharks 57800740056 1 $16.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Soap &amp; Paper Factory Lip Butter* *Scent* Limoncello lb-lim 2 $18.00 *Bésame Cosmetics Crimson Cream Rouge* 704 1 $22.00 *LAQA &amp; Co. Lip Lube Fiver Giftbox Assorted* LQA16-6 1 $40.00 *KOR Aura Water Bottle* *Color* Orchid Pink 736211403551 1 $11.95 Subtotal $117.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, TAKEOFF20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$31.59 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$46.36*
> 
> ETA: waahh accidentally ordered 2 lip butters! i already emailed them and also msgd them on fb. i'll call them tomorrow to see if they can change my order. it doesn't look like i can change my order online..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Sep 16, 2014)

liilak said:


> I just ordered the KOR Aura Bottle too!   Let me know how you like yours.


just got my order! oh my gosh! i LOVE IT!!!!! the shape and size, design, style, color... all perfect! now i hope it holds up!


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 16, 2014)

So, I just ordered the Fall Fete LE Box, I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 18, 2014)

Got the beauty protector body wash and lotion in the mail today and I'm in love. I have found my holy grail body care products in this brand.

My temptu system shipped today so I will post before and after pics whenever it gets here. Hopefully Saturday. I had a 30 month code and 400 BIRCHBOX points which brought my cost down from $170 to $79.

BIRCHBOX stole my heart this month.


----------



## liilak (Sep 18, 2014)

I got mine as well, but they gave me the wrong color (a dark blue which isn't listed on the website vs the ice blue).  They gave me 100 sorry points.  Other than that I'm satisfied with the bottle.  Can't wait to use it!  



saku said:


> just got my order! oh my gosh! i LOVE IT!!!!! the shape and size, design, style, color... all perfect! now i hope it holds up!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 20, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Got the beauty protector body wash and lotion in the mail today and I'm in love. I have found my holy grail body care products in this brand.
> 
> My temptu system shipped today so I will post before and after pics whenever it gets here. Hopefully Saturday. I had a 30 month code and 400 BIRCHBOX points which brought my cost down from $170 to $79.
> 
> BIRCHBOX stole my heart this month.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 20, 2014)

I picked up the Marcelle Clay Mask with the bonus full size of eye makeup remover pads.  I've had good luck with their products so far so look forward to trying these!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I got my temptu in the mail today and here's me wearing my shade (natural). That temptu by rachel and deepica sold me on it.
> 
> eta: how do i prevent my pics from uploading sideways? someone please help me. tia.


So pretty!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 20, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I got my temptu in the mail today and here's me wearing my shade (natural). That temptu by rachel and deepica sold me on it.
> 
> eta: how do i prevent my pics from uploading sideways? someone please help me. tia.


Oh my goodness!  Your skin looks flawless!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 20, 2014)

JC327 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 20, 2014)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> Oh my goodness! Your skin looks flawless!!!


Thank you!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 21, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> June Jacobs Pumpkin Enzyme Polish ($60)
> 
> Mystery Samples (Free with $35+ purchase)
> 
> ...


I'm really loving the June Jacobs face scrub. $60 love? No. If I manage to use it up I can see spending $25 out of pocket to replace it, more if there were GWPs or points or whatever.

Tis the time of year to Pumpkin Spice up everything, including my skincare. Almost decorative gourd season, nawmean?

Also my mystery samples were a shampoo foil (boring, but I love shampoo samples because I know I'll use them up) and a full size Mally mascara. Best $8 I've spent in a while.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 21, 2014)

I used my points on the medium Alhambra vessel and the Greenleaf Starlight candle. I want to collect the whole Alhambra set, so pretty.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 21, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I used my points on the medium Alhambra vessel and the Greenleaf Starlight candle. I want to collect the whole Alhambra set, so pretty.


I think I'm going to order the medium vessel w/my 6 month code.  It looks so pretty and I think I might keep my make-up brushes in it if they all fit. lol


----------



## Mystica (Sep 21, 2014)

My first Birchbox order in the shop.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Anastasia Beverly Hills Bold Brow Kit _Shade_ Taupe 689304-182423 1 $36.00 Cargo Water Resistant Blush _Shade_ Bali 625386230263 1 $26.00 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $72.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (20% Off For You, takeoff20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$22.40 Tax $2.63 400 reward points -$40.00 Grand Total $12.23


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 22, 2014)

Received my order last week and I love the mini Weekender Tote just as much as the original.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe I'm a secret hoarder or something. I added the mass appeal box to my cart, because it appealed to me. (Go figure, eh?) And then I remembered the save 5 dollars when you add the second box. So I did, I would have paid 10 dollars out of pocket for everything including that second CEW box. Except...I don't think I would have used a single product in the Prestige Headliners. I felt like I was talking myself off a ledge as I removed it from my cart. I still feel like I missed out on a deal, but really, would I have used ANY of that stuff? Argh! 

Anyways, I tried the Liz Earle in my last box and loved it. Some nights I'm too drunk/tired/lazy to wash my face, and this solves the problem. Some mornings I'm too hung over/tired/lazy to wash my face, and this also solves the problem. It's as easy as a face wipe, but it actually works.

My hair is thick, coarse, and curly, I go through ALL of the detangler products known to man and even though making one at home or buying the 3 dollar Suave for kids works, it's nice to have one of the few grown-up dentanglers out there.

As for the wrapster, I didn't want BB to take .75 worth of my points, so instead I'm spending .75 out of pocket. I guess that makes sense? They'll get used as I just bought the September PSMH box and no one likes tangled ear buds.

On to account #2 for more purchasing....


----------



## Cluck Gable (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, you guys are scoring some great deals! I recently used 300 points to get the Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette with brushes, and just paid the $4 difference. I was grinning like a loon afterwards, because I have heard so many good things about the palette, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Received my order last week and I love the mini Weekender Tote just as much as the original.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love the size and color!


----------



## liilak (Sep 26, 2014)

I bought the full sized Coola mineral sunscreen, as well as a full sized Beauty Protector Detangler and Toni &amp; Guy Shampoo at Birchbox Soho.  But I kind of wish Birchbox.com offered more food and snack items besides tea.  I tend to have buyer's remorse when buying beauty products, especially since I have so many samples to work through.  

Does anyone have any experience returning products purchased with points?  I'm thinking of returning 2 items and was wondering if they'd refund the points or not.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 26, 2014)

liilak said:


> I bought the full sized Coola mineral sunscreen, as well as a full sized Beauty Protector Detangler and Toni &amp; Guy Shampoo at Birchbox Soho.  But I kind of wish Birchbox.com offered more food and snack items besides tea.  I tend to have buyer's remorse when buying beauty products, especially since I have so many samples to work through.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience returning products purchased with points?  I'm thinking of returning 2 items and was wondering if they'd refund the points or not.


yes, they return the money and points (minus any discounts). i will warn you that the return process by mail is slow as hell (they use slowgistics for the return and then you have to wake ten business days for the credit), so make sure you love what you're getting from their online store. i'm not sure about returns in store though.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 27, 2014)

I just bought the mini weekender, and I came into the thread to see the pictures! Omg I'm SO EXCITED now, it's so cute!!!

Also tossed on some of those nugg masks because I needed to round out some points, haha. Got a pick 2 with them and hopefully those don't suck, but whatever--CUTE BAG YAY


----------



## Kelli (Sep 27, 2014)

I just placed my first BB points order, so excited I got this stuff for free!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 28, 2014)

So, I was going to use a coupon code I found here on MUT, but then I remembered about the anniversary box. I was looking at all the anniversary boxes online, and I have most of the items I saw, but a couple of them had the Pixi Balm I have not gotten yet, and I really want it!

This is what I got:

TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm

Scent: Cherry Bomb

$10

(I have heard some great things about this, and the packaging is adorable!)

bkr Glass Water Bottle 16 oz.

Color: Chip

$30

(I just love water bottles tbh)

Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)

$10 (But then discounted later in "Discount")

Subtotal $50.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $15.00

Discount (Free Mystery Birchbox with $50+ Purchase, BONUSBOX, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$10.00

Tax $2.50

300 reward points -$30.00

*Grand Total* *$27.50*

As you might see, I got 2 day delivery, just because where I live, it takes an extra day for things to get delivered, and I really want to start using that water bottle for sports.

I also had 300 points, which always helps!

Can't wait for my order!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 28, 2014)

Queennie said:


> So, I was going to use a coupon code I found here on MUT, but then I remembered about the anniversary box. I was looking at all the anniversary boxes online, and I have most of the items I saw, but a couple of them had the Pixi Balm I have not gotten yet, and I really want it!
> 
> This is what I got:
> 
> ...


I just used points to get a bkr a few weeks ago.  I'm really liking it so far.  It's adorable.  I took it out with me to the mall today and didn't mind toting it around.  It's not too heavy or bulky.  My only gripe with it is that I feel like the water doesn't stay cold very long.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a couple of glass water bottles and the best thing about them is how easy they are to clean. Drinks taste better from glass containers than plastic.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 29, 2014)

heres my new order. i did well with the point amount, that wasnt even planned haha

*Harvey Prince Hello - 8.8 ml* 9507200267 1 $26.00

*Harvey Prince Temptress – 8.8 ml* 82511005308 1 $26.00

*Davines OI / Conditioner * 8004608235569 1 $32.00

*Harvey Prince Hello Body Cream* 852511005155 1 $22.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00

Subtotal $116.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off For You, justforyou25, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$36.50

Tax $0.00

800 reward points -$79.50

*Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 29, 2014)

Wooooohooooooooooooooo!!!! Finally busted out 600 points!  I'm trying to get over my makeup addiction, so got stuff for the home this time.

Item                                                                    Subtotal

*Quirky Mocubo                                        *         $49.99

*MakersKit Mason Herb Garden Gift Set*         $26.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* $10.00

*Bicycle Robocycle Playing Cards*                   $3.99

Subtotal $89.98

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off For You, JUSTFORYOU25, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$30.00

Tax $0.00

600 reward points -$59.98

*Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## casey anne (Sep 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Wooooohooooooooooooooo!!!! Finally busted out 600 points!  I'm trying to get over my makeup addiction, so got stuff for the home this time.
> 
> Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Quirky Mocubo* PMOC1-WD01 1 $49.99 *MakersKit Mason Herb Garden Gift Set* 700987789539 1 $26.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 *Bicycle Robocycle Playing Cards* PLAYCARDS-BL-FZ 1 $3.99 Subtotal $89.98 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off For You, JUSTFORYOU25, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$30.00 Tax $0.00 600 reward points -$59.98 *Grand Total* *$0.00*


Oooh I've been eyeing up that herb garden!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 29, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I just used points to get a bkr a few weeks ago.  I'm really liking it so far.  It's adorable.  I took it out with me to the mall today and didn't mind toting it around.  It's not too heavy or bulky.  My only gripe with it is that I feel like the water doesn't stay cold very long.





wadedl said:


> I have a couple of glass water bottles and the best thing about them is how easy they are to clean. Drinks taste better from glass containers than plastic.


Got my tracking code today, can't wait!


----------



## liilak (Sep 29, 2014)

Caved and bought the LE Mermaid Box with 100 in points.  Wanted to wait until October and I'd accumulated more points but I thought, what if it sells out?  Got it down to $25 and change with a code.  We'll see how soon I get it.


----------



## liilak (Sep 29, 2014)

Let me know how the Herb Garden kit is, I'd be interested in getting one as well.



magicalmom said:


> Wooooohooooooooooooooo!!!! Finally busted out 600 points!  I'm trying to get over my makeup addiction, so got stuff for the home this time.
> 
> Item                                                                    Subtotal
> 
> ...


----------



## magsatron (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm so strange, I used a 20% coupon code because I preferred the even math. My precious points! I have very low expectations for the pick 2. I am due for a stinker, i got silver cynthia rowley eyeliner in one, &amp; a bleeping LAQA Menatour (or however you spell that glorious purple color).

I've been eyeing the DARBY clips since someone mentioned them here, &amp; a conversation about bb creams between some fellow fair females put the Dr Jart sampler pack on my radar. I need to decide if I want a full size of one, or if the supergoop i got in June will get me through the winter. Too many podwer reapplications on warm days with the supergoop cc I was so enamored with at first.



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2014)

@@liilak I definitely will!  I've been wanting a little herb garden for AGES but the ones I've seen are either ridiculously expensive or look like crap.  This one is definitely on the ridiculous side, but getting it free with points takes out the sting!

@@magsatron those Darby clips are AMAZING.  I have long, very thick hair and it's the only clippy that won't slide right out!  Definitely a great purchase!


----------



## Brianna448 (Sep 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Wooooohooooooooooooooo!!!! Finally busted out 600 points!  I'm trying to get over my makeup addiction, so got stuff for the home this time.
> 
> Item                                                                    Subtotal
> 
> ...




I saw your robocycle cards and thought I needed those too!  With a 25% off code and points, I thought I could justify satisfying my curiosity about the Milk Bar mix.  Maybe we'll have them for dessert when my husband makes kickin' Momofuku noodles for dinner. I'm so excited!  

*Milk Bar Cookie Mix* *Flavor* Cornflake-Chocolate-Chip-Marshmallow $16.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*  $10.00

*Yes To™ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub* $9.99

*Baggu® 3D Zip Medium Bag* *Color* Electric Poppy Dot Neon  $10.00

*Bicycle Robocycle Playing Cards*  $3.99

Subtotal $49.98

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off For You, justforyou25, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$20.00

300 reward points -$29.98

*Grand Total* *$0.00*

*Edited to format blob of text.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 30, 2014)

This thread is worth reading just for all the strange and interesting things I had no idea were in the shop.  After reviewing the products from my October box, I'll have just over 400 points.  I know of another 100 point code I haven't used yet, so after I get the box and review, I'll cancel and resubscribe again, which will bring me up over 500.  Then if I can find a coupon code I haven't used yet, I should be able to get something pretty good.

I like the idea of an herb garden but I don't seem to have much luck growing plants inside.  And believe me, I've tried.  I'll probably end up going with something practical like full-sized bottles of shampoo.


----------



## saku (Sep 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Wooooohooooooooooooooo!!!! Finally busted out 600 points!  I'm trying to get over my makeup addiction, so got stuff for the home this time.
> 
> Item                                                                    Subtotal
> 
> ...


those robocycle cards are the most adorable!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2014)

@@saku I was looking for a $4 filler to make my order "even" for the number of points I was using, and I couldn't find anything in the women's shop, so I went to the men's shop and was like "hey I'm pretty sure we don't own a deck of cards" and then I saw steampunk and went YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAH!!!!  I can't wait to see them!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm rounding up my order right now with the justforyou25 code.  It's pretty light on makeup because I"m saving myself for all the holiday sets coming up, but I do have those Alhambra products in there, like the infinity tray and the medium vessel.  I know some folks on here have gotten them a while back, do  you still like them and would you still recommend them?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 30, 2014)

i got the amika dry shampoo based on reviews here and i love it. i want to get my shampoo, conditioner, etc with tho strand for the scent alone. it gave my curly fro some va-va-voom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Sep 30, 2014)

I ordered the Le Modern Mermaid on Monday with free shipping as an ACE member and today I tracked the package to find that it's coming by 2nd day Priority Mail.  A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 1, 2014)

My order arrived...my Revealed 2 palette looked like three of the colors had been swatched or something had been dragged across them  and there was powder all over it when I opened it. I sent them a message about it. It's not a big deal, I can just sanitize and use it, but it's a little disconcerting to open a new product and have it look like it's been touched!

I think I remember seeing someone else have a R2 palette that looked the way mine did, so maybe it's just a manufacturing defect or something?


----------



## saku (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelli said:


> My order arrived...my Revealed 2 palette looked like three of the colors had been swatched or something had been dragged across them  and there was powder all over it when I opened it. I sent them a message about it. It's not a big deal, I can just sanitize and use it, but it's a little disconcerting to open a new product and have it look like it's been touched!
> 
> I think I remember seeing someone else have a R2 palette that looked the way mine did, so maybe it's just a manufacturing defect or something?


that happens with UD palettes too. they're kinda spendy, but still mass-produced, ya know? so i stopped paying attention to those. also, i think a swatch will look very distinct.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 1, 2014)

@@saku I never really have bought any palettes like this where there are so many colors jammed into a fairly compact space, so thanks for letting me know that even some of the pricier ones have issues.

Two of the ones that look dragged down them, seem like normal manufacturing stuff, and didn't make much mess, and I wouldn't have said anything to them, but there was a dark burgundy shade and it looked dragged down and then that dark powder was all up in one of the light shades. Probably still from being made, but it looked weird and I probably panicked when I first opened it and saw it as swatched haha.  I just really need to clean up that light shade and one other one that has another color over it, before I can use them.

EDIT: I just checked my email and I had an order confirmation from BB. I was like WTF? it is another one of the palettes. I didn't get an email from their CS saying that they were sending one or asking if I wanted them to send another. They really didn't have to do that. It really just needed to be cleaned all up (and I would've just sanitized it as a precaution, cause I'm a paranoid fool sometimes LOL)


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have some points to spend and was thinking about getting an eye shadow palette. Which one that birchbox sells do y'all recommend? If I get the revealed, is it worth the money to get the one with the brushes?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 9, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I have some points to spend and was thinking about getting an eye shadow palette. Which one that birchbox sells do y'all recommend? If I get the revealed, is it worth the money to get the one with the brushes?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


I've liked all the eyeshadows from The Balm that I've tried. Right now I have the Meet Matt Nudes palette, and it's great, other than the fact that all of the shades are pretty dark on me except for the white one. But I've heard good things about their Nude 'Tude palette too.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 9, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I have some points to spend and was thinking about getting an eye shadow palette. Which one that birchbox sells do y'all recommend? If I get the revealed, is it worth the money to get the one with the brushes?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



I recently bought Stila's In the light palette and it's pretty awesome too. I haven't played around much but the shadow quality is pretty good.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

I feel so dumb. I was using welcomeoffer20 and I started to look through this thread for ideas of more to stuff to get to use up my 500 points on one account and then immediately after I placed my order, I saw that people were using a code for 25% off.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I feel so dumb. I was using welcomeoffer20 and I started to look through this thread for ideas of more to stuff to get to use up my 500 points on one account and then immediately after I placed my order, I saw that people were using a code for 25% off.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries! I'm pretty sure that one expired at the end of September. 20% was the best I could find for the order I'm about to place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> No worries! I'm pretty sure that one expired at the end of September. 20% was the best I could find for the order I'm about to place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!! Even though it was only an extra $3.50, that makes me feel a lot better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

Just bought Birchbox sweatpants for $1.20  B) (+ a sample pack &amp; my Ace keychain)

Trying to decide what I want to buy on my other accounts (HATE that I can't transfer all my points to one account anymore!).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 10, 2014)

My order from earlier! Paid $7.60! Not too shabby.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 11, 2014)

Needed a new straightener since mine is chipping on the hot plates and ripping my hair out every time I use it. And been eyeing up the Moscow palette for awhile now, so figured why not!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess I hit Aces. Shrug. So of course I had to test it out. Lol.

I love the idea of a white BB. Now I can tell if it's really clean. I plan on getting the purple/royal one from Sephora to use on lotions and serums.

ETA:  Don't judge my unread emails, lol, I've had this yahoo account since 1997!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

I just picked up an Origins mask, a Miss Jessie's something-or-other, _Sharp Objects_, some tea, and a pick-two for 600 points!  I lost a few points due to not spending a round $50, but I'm okay with that since my total *was* $49.50, so I only really lost five points.  I'm putting together a gift package for someone, and she wanted the Origins and Miss Jessie's (the reason I can't remember exactly what I got:  They weren't things I picked out, so they didn't stick in my mind), so decided to go this route to maximize her goodies since I can't spend the kind of money I would like.  I haven't decided what to do with the tea (I love it, but I do have an unopened box of it already, so it might go to her), but the book is for me!


----------



## splash79 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just placed my first Birchbox order!  I think I did pretty good!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 15, 2014)

I just used my 30 month code (whoo 30% off) on....Christmas gifts for my Mom! She loves Philosophy and Perlier!


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 16, 2014)

I just couldn't resist that 40% off for Aces. XD But I have been wanting to buy the Camille Beckman Body Butter ever since I tried it last November! And quirky cordies because I need another one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is kind of weird to place an order without a mystery sample pack, but with all the recent foil issues, I figured I'd rather save my points instead of trying to build my order to go over $35. 

EDIT to add: And...... I just got an email from Birchbox with my 13 months code for 25% off... time to play some cart tetris even though I don't really need anything at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 19, 2014)

And... haha just made another order. XD I blame the 13 months code because hey, it's 25% off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 21, 2014)

I used my 13 month code to get two of my favorite products that I sampled in prior boxes... I still have 600 points, I'm hoarding them for a limited edition box hehe

*Benefit Fakeup* *Shade* Medium IB300 1 $24.00

*Acure Organics Brightening Facial Scrub Sea Kelp + CGF * _854049002064 1 $14.99

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00

Subtotal $48.99

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13months25, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$19.75

Tax $0.00

300 reward points -$29.24

*Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 21, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I just couldn't resist that 40% off for Aces. XD But I have been wanting to buy the Camille Beckman Body Butter ever since I tried it last November! And quirky cordies because I need another one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is kind of weird to place an order without a mystery sample pack, but with all the recent foil issues, I figured I'd rather save my points instead of trying to build my order to go over $35.
> 
> EDIT to add: And...... I just got an email from Birchbox with my 13 months code for 25% off... time to play some cart tetris even though I don't really need anything at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Question- how do you get the screen shot to show up?


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 21, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Question- how do you get the screen shot to show up?


I took a screen shot right before I checked out/placed my order.

Edit to add: if you mean how did I add an image... I used the little "image" button in the toolbar to insert the screenshot I uploaded.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Screenshot_2014-10-10-17-24-18.png
> 
> My order from earlier! Paid $7.60! Not too shabby.


How is the veggie knife? I think I might get it for my mom for Christmas, is it good quality?


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 22, 2014)

I got the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick trio for the awesome price of 100 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw it for $10, so just cashed in some points and had Aces free shipping. I see they've upped the price to $15 now. It came in the mail today, and the pencils are full-sized. Score!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/eyeko-fat-eye-stick-birchbox-trio


----------



## Pixels (Oct 23, 2014)

redbadger said:


> I got the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick trio for the awesome price of 100 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I saw it for $10, so just cashed in some points and had Aces free shipping. I see they've upped the price to $15 now. It came in the mail today, and the pencils are full-sized. Score!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/eyeko-fat-eye-stick-birchbox-trio


Let me know if you like them. I was looking at them but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]I am waiting very impatiently for the holiday gift shop to open/ any holiday limited editions. I love buying presents and my cart is already overflowing with different options for my family, but I don't want to spend my points until I see all my options. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Right now I'm looking at getting the sipping chocolate and herb garden for my boyfriend with the bonus "Food: A Love Story" and the Core Kitchen knife and [/SIZE]Egyptian[SIZE=14.4444446563721px] Magic Cream for my mom with my upcoming 13 month code.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Rachel S (Oct 29, 2014)

Is anyone else hoarding points for Christmas gifts?? Is it too early to be thinking about Christmas?

I made one big purchase a few months back using points, but otherwise I've been a major point hoarder and managed to rack up 2,804 points as of today. I'm really hoping for some great holiday gift sets to spend my points on!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 29, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Is anyone else hoarding points for Christmas gifts?? Is it too early to be thinking about Christmas?
> 
> I made one big purchase a few months back using points, but otherwise I've been a major point hoarder and managed to rack up 2,804 points as of today. I'm really hoping for some great holiday gift sets to spend my points on!


WOW and JEALOUS!!!!!! Good for you! I already have my shopping cart loaded up with new stuff! And I purchased gifts for my Mom last month using points!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Is anyone else hoarding points for Christmas gifts?? Is it too early to be thinking about Christmas?
> 
> I made one big purchase a few months back using points, but otherwise I've been a major point hoarder and managed to rack up 2,804 points as of today. I'm really hoping for some great holiday gift sets to spend my points on!


Wow thats a lot of points! I am hoping for some good sets too.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 31, 2014)

My last order: 

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack*5823 1 $10.00

*Sel Magique Small Bag* SELMAGIQUEBAG-FZ 2 $18.00

*Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets* *Flavors* Japanese Sencha 636046-35527 1 1 $9.60

*Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets* *Flavors* Paris 636046-35524 0 1 $9.60 *Clarisonic Dual Brush Head Pack* *Brush Type* Sensitive 25044 1 $44.00

*COWSHED Cow Pat Moisturizing Hand Cream* 10007810 1 $11.00

Subtotal $102.20

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16) -$33.05

Tax $0.00

700 reward points -$69.15 *Grand Total* *$0.00*

Not so fun but definitely things that will be used.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 1, 2014)

I no longer subscribe to BB, but had 220 points I needed to use up. I've been curious about the CS Revealed 2 Palette so picked that up with free shipping included. This has somewhat assuaged my shopping-as-a-form-of-procrastination-from-studying urge. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 2, 2014)

Caudalie. They've added stuff since last time I looked, but mostly I want the Hand Creme Trio and the Divine Oil/Hand Creme Duo. I only have 281 points, though, and I try not to order unless I have at least 300, but this will be part of my next purchase.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm saving up my points for a possible LE holiday box! I was so sad I missed the Snow Days one last year.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I've placed two orders in the past 2 weeks and I plan to place a third this week, lol! Here are my orders:


Paula’s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid Exfoliant - $23.00
Shea Terra Organics Moroccan Mud-Poo Hair Wash - $14.00
Manna Kadar Cosmetics Lipstick; Shade: Street Smart - $21.00
Birchbox 52 Bright Ideas for a Rainy Day - $5.00
Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) - $10.00
Zoya Remove Plus Nail Polish Remover - $9.99
Flash Tattoos Jewelry Inspired Temporary Tattoos (Sofia) - 22.00
Subtotal *$104.99*

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, TAKEOFF20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$29.00

600 reward points -$60.00

Grand Total *$15.99*

The other order I placed the other day is:


(MALIN + GOETZ) acne treatment daytime - $22.00
(MALIN + GOETZ) acne treatment nighttime - $22.00
Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack - $10.00
Subtotal *$54.00*
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, TAKEOFF20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.80
200 reward points -$20.00
Grand Total *$15.20*


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh and back in September, I placed this order:


Macadamia Professional™ Deep Repair Masque - $36.00
Color Club® Sea Salt Polish Collection Color Marina - $8.50
Benefit Sun Beam - $26.00
Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Starter Kit - $34.00
Folle de Joie eau de parfum -$98.00
Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order) - $10.00
Subtotal *$212.50*
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Special Welcome Offer, welcomeoffer20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$50.50
600 reward points -$60.00
Grand Total *$102.00*


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 3, 2014)

OMG I just ordered 2 Homespun LE boxes and Fekkai mini hair fragrances. With the TAKEOFF 20 code and 700 pts I paid just $6!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 3, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> OMG I just ordered 2 Homespun LE boxes and Fekkai mini hair fragrances. With the TAKEOFF 20 code and 700 pts I paid just $6!


that is amazing! Please let me know how those hair fragrances smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 3, 2014)

Beauty Blender kit!  If I didn't already have two BBs I'd be ALL over this!!!

 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/value-kits/beautyblender-fantastic-four


----------



## casey anne (Nov 3, 2014)

I bought some good stuff today! I have never received any Atelier in my boxes, so I am super excited to try out!

*Kate Spade Stationery 17-Month Medium Agenda*

*Color*

Black Stripe

143138

1

$30.00

*Atelier Cologne Miniature Duo in Vanille Insensée and Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue*

3700591200229

1

$20.00

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack*

5823

1

$10.00

Subtotal

$60.00

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, takeoff20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)

-$20.00

Tax

$0.00

400 reward points

-$40.00

*Grand Total*

*$0.00*

I also purchased:

*Laura Geller Beauty For the Love of Baked Exclusive Value Set - Fair* 00-74237-02-RE 1 $39.00 *Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $49.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, takeoff20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$17.80 *Grand Total* *$31.20* 
Funny story though... I was playing around with this in my cart on the app, and I accidentally purchased it. Obvi I would have used points, but I got confused on the app. They have already sent me return label, but I think I may keep it! It's great value!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 3, 2014)

I decided to finally use my points up and get the new LE Vanity Affair box, plus with the 20% off and sample pack added on I got it down pretty low. My birthday is just around the corner so I figured I might as well splurge    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait, everything looks fabulous in this box!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm certainly spending my points today, but I just picked up the Homespun box for $2! Happy Holiday's to me!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 3, 2014)

I have $40 in points and I was trying to save them.  But between the Holiday LE boxes and seeing all the great deals you lovely MUT ladies are getting I may have to make a purchase very soon!


----------



## EricaD (Nov 4, 2014)

I have $53.20 in gift cards and 320 points. I have been trying to hold on to the gift cards since we can't gift ourselves anymore, but my birthday is in a week and all these holiday things are coming out so I've been wanting to buy stuff. I've had the beautyblender set in my cart for days, but I can't pull the trigger. I still have an unused beautyblender sitting around, although my current one has a rip, so the unused one won't be unused for long.

Whenever I see beautyblenders, I want to buy them, and I use one every day I wear makeup, but the thought of buying them for myself doesn't excite me. I always feel like I'd rather spend my points on other things. But at the same time, there's nothing else I specifically want to spend my points on right now. Well, except the Suki scrub, but that's another one of those "not fun to buy" things for me. Lol I sound nuts, don't I?

But I've been dying to try the solid cleanser and those tiny green ones look adorable AND really useful for me as I have issues with foundation around my nose.


----------



## glitzygal (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been holding onto points specifically for the Holiday Shop (I had 300) since I knew I wasn't going to get to 400 with my November box I bit the bullet and got myself the Stila Sparking Rose Set.  With the MOBILE20 I only paid $10 so I'm pretty happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Nov 5, 2014)

my most recent order! i've gotten so much stuff from birchbox! this order is for gifts. i'm getting the limited edition box for my dad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quantity Price Total 



Caldrea Glass Refillable Hand Soap
Scent   Lavender Pine
1 $18.00 $18.00 

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack
1 $10.00 $10.00 

Caldrea Glass Refillable Hand Soap
Scent   Ginger Pomelo
1 $18.00 $18.00 

KOR AURA Water Bottle
Color   Ice Blue
1 $11.95 $11.95 

L. Erickson Atelier Enamel Pony
Style   Navy/Gold
1 $22.00 $22.00 

Limited Edition: Decked and Dashing
1 $39.00 $39.00 Subtotal $118.95 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You - Mobile Only, mobile20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$31.79 Shipping &amp; Handling (United Parcel Service - UPS 2nd Day Air) $0.00 

 500 reward points -$50.00 *Grand Total* *$37.16*

 ​


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> that is amazing! Please let me know how those hair fragrances smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They arrived today, they are much bigger than I thought they'd be and the packaging is very nice! This would be a great gift for someone who likes perfumey (probably not a word) stuff. I liked all of the scents, the Citrus et menthe was described as a fresh citrusy mint and I think it smells like lemon and mint, but neither scents are too strong or over powering. If you've tried the Fekkai volumizing shampoo that's what it smells like ( a nice scent for a hot summer day). The creme vanille is a nice light vanilla scent, that reminds me of sugar cookies somehow, (a nice sent for a cold winter day) it was my favorite at first, but that was before I tried the rose fraiche. The rose fraiche scent was my favorite, it does not smell like rose at all and is quite sweet (my style) I wouldn't feel too weird wearing it to work though. I can't speak to how long is makes my hair smell nice, but it does say on the package that you are supposed to get close to smell it LOL!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 6, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> They arrived today, they are much bigger than I thought they'd be and the packaging is very nice! This would be a great gift for someone who likes perfumey (probably not a word) stuff. I liked all of the scents, the Citrus et menthe was described as a fresh citrusy mint and I think it smells like lemon and mint, but neither scents are too strong or over powering. If you've tried the Fekkai volumizing shampoo that's what it smells like ( a nice scent for a hot summer day). The creme vanille is a nice light vanilla scent, that reminds me of sugar cookies somehow, (a nice sent for a cold winter day) it was my favorite at first, but that was before I tried the rose fraiche. The rose fraiche scent was my favorite, it does not smell like rose at all and is quite sweet (my style) I wouldn't feel too weird wearing it to work though. I can't speak to how long is makes my hair smell nice, but it does say on the package that you are supposed to get close to smell it LOL!


thanks. i think i'm going to get these for my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixels (Nov 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I bought some good stuff today! I have never received any Atelier in my boxes, so I am super excited to try out!
> 
> *Kate Spade Stationery 17-Month Medium Agenda*
> 
> ...


I just got this and I really like it so far. Everything is pigmented and texture is soft.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I bought some good stuff today! I have never received any Atelier in my boxes, so I am super excited to try out!
> 
> *Kate Spade Stationery 17-Month Medium Agenda*
> 
> ...


That's an awesome haul. I have been looking at that Laura Geller set, how do you like it?


----------



## casey anne (Nov 6, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> That's an awesome haul. I have been looking at that Laura Geller set, how do you like it?


Truthfully, I accidentally ordered it while messing around with my shopping cart on the app. I am sending it back to get a refund but I will reorder using my points. I opened the box to take a look and everything looked gorgeous! Sorry for the weird answer!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 6, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Truthfully, I accidentally ordered it while messing around with my shopping cart on the app. I am sending it back to get a refund but I will reorder using my points. I opened the box to take a look and everything looked gorgeous! Sorry for the weird answer!


Thank you for the quick response, appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have never tried Laura Geller and it has everything, but my concern was if the foundation corrector was too shimmery. One of the reviews on birch box said it was shimmery, so wanted another opinion.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's my latest order. $253 worth of products for $94.

As soon as I get back up to 200 points, I'm ordering the Revealed palette. I wanted to order it tonight but its currently out of stock until November 10th.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 7, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Thank you for the quick response, appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have never tried Laura Geller and it has everything, but my concern was if the foundation corrector was too shimmery. One of the reviews on birch box said it was shimmery, so wanted another opinion. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I read that as well. I did look at everything but did not swatch anything.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 7, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Truthfully, I accidentally ordered it while messing around with my shopping cart on the app.


I don't have a smartphone or tablet and I am REALLY dumb with touchscreens as a result.  If I ever do get one, I am so afraid of making the exact same mistake.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 7, 2014)

I really want to try the Oribe Cote'd D/Azur because everyone raves about the smell.  Also thinking about the Fekkai Hair Mist set.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

With that new Kate Spade Saturday Locket GWP, I knew I had to act fast to get one! (wouldn't want a repeat of that Skullcandy GWP fiasco...)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And since they just announced the GWP today, I figure these lockets should still be in stock. XD


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 8, 2014)

Pictures of the Fekkai hair fragrances


----------



## kellyfish14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have $60 in points burning a proverbial hole in my pocket!!  The bad news is I really want the Revealed Palette and it's out of stock!!  Please hurry and get it back Birchbox!!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 10, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> I have $60 in points burning a proverbial hole in my pocket!!  The bad news is I really want the Revealed Palette and it's out of stock!!  Please hurry and get it back Birchbox!!


That's what I want to!! It said it was supposed to be back in stock starting to today.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 11, 2014)

I've got 900 points and this month should be my 30th box, so once I get my 30% off code I'm gonna go nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've been putting my cart together and I'm being indecisive.  What is everyone's favorite $20ish item?


----------



## casey anne (Nov 11, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I've got 900 points and this month should be my 30th box, so once I get my 30% off code I'm gonna go nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've been putting my cart together and I'm being indecisive.  What is everyone's favorite $20ish item?


I'd say the Beauty Protector spray or the Origins Charcoal Mask or anything from Liz Earle. Make sure you share when you make your big purchase!


----------



## Brianna448 (Nov 11, 2014)

I've got an awesome (for me) order sitting in my cart, but I'm trying to hold out in case there's another LE box.  

$7.96 after coupons and points!  Maybe I could do without the tea, but I haven't seen that flavor at the stores.

 

 Not Soap, Radio Original Hand/Body Lotions TO GO $16.00



 Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod$9.95



 Shea Terra Organics Argan &amp; Ghassool Shampoo + Spa Body Bar $8.00



 Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack$10.00



 Rifle Paper Co. Vintage Blossom Notebook Set $14.00



 Richer Poorer Women's Socks Color   Journey - Grey/Orange $12.00



 Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas Flavor   Rosehip, Hibiscus and Cherry $3.50



 Illume Mini Tin Scent   Mulled Wine $9.00

*Edited to fix weird formatting.


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 11, 2014)

I made a small order over the weekend:

Benefit Cosmetics Sizzlin’ Six    27.00

TokyoMilk by Margot Elena Bon Bon Lip Balm   $10.00

theBalm® cosmetics Put a Lid On It™   $18.00

TOCCA Crema da Mano - Hand Cream   $10.00

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack   $10.00

Subtotal $75.00

Total after points and discounts: $2.00


----------



## kellyfish14 (Nov 11, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> That's what I want to!! It said it was supposed to be back in stock starting to today.


I emailed Birchbox and they told me that they don't have a time frame of when it will be back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 11, 2014)

I finally used my BB points I have been saving.  Decided against the LE boxes and just got exactly what I wanted.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Vosges Petits Chocolats* CN-PTC-012-COR 1 $20.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95 *Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $61.95 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, takeoff20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$20.39 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$1.56*


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 11, 2014)

Somehow I managed to hoard 1000 points ($100 worth in the shop) and there are SO many things I want to buy.. but, playing cart tetris is annoying and frustrating. I hate feeling like I am wasting points because I can't get my totals to an even amount. I really wish they would at least have an option to choose how much you'd like to pay for using points (in increments of $10, even) and then be able to pay the rest with your debit/credit/whatever. I don't think I'll save up points like this again unless I'm aiming for a high ticket item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

/end rant


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 12, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I've got 900 points and this month should be my 30th box, so once I get my 30% off code I'm gonna go nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've been putting my cart together and I'm being indecisive.  What is everyone's favorite $20ish item?


The Atelier Cologne mini set of Orange Sanguine and Vanille Insensee for $20 or the Caudalie hand cream trio for $25.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Nov 12, 2014)

Well I finally bit the bullet and spent my points, I got:

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette                                                              $19.95

Coastal Scents Eye Primer                                                                       $9.95

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner Duo (Metallic Plum and Rose Gold)      $25

Baine De Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Kit                                          $21

Baine De Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Conditioner                           $13.50

Atelier Cologne Miniature Duo                                                                  $20

Mystery Sample Pack                                                                                $10

Total:  $119.40

Free Sample Pack, 20% off

$60 in points

$27.52

Not too shabby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 12, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I've got 900 points and this month should be my 30th box, so once I get my 30% off code I'm gonna go nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've been putting my cart together and I'm being indecisive.  What is everyone's favorite $20ish item?





casey anne said:


> I'd say the Beauty Protector spray or the Origins Charcoal Mask or anything from Liz Earle. Make sure you share when you make your big purchase!



Seconding the Liz Earle recommendation. Love their Hot cloth cleanse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Seconding the Liz Earle recommendation. Love their Hot cloth cleanse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yup, i co-sign on the liz earle too. if i have 200 points lying around, i'll get a lipstick with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 12, 2014)

I must be the rare exception to Liz Earle, it burns my eyes and irritates my skin. I don't do well with eucalyptus apparently.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 12, 2014)

I made my big order (anniversery codes seem to be working now!)  I was tempted to grab a Liz Earle, but I have a stack of cleansers to get through before I can justify buying another, so that'll have to wait till next points order. 





I love that DDF serum, but no way can I justify spending that much on skin care without points, hooray points!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 12, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I made my big order (anniversery codes seem to be working now!)  I was tempted to grab a Liz Earle, but I have a stack of cleansers to get through before I can justify buying another, so that'll have to wait till next points order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loooove that DDF serum as well! I wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2014)

I've got 690 points and a 25% Anniversary Code.

I think I'm going to pick something up that's $10 to hit 700.

What would you buy? Stuff just for you? You plus secret Santa person? Not you but all family?

Help!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I've got 690 points and a 25% Anniversary Code.
> 
> I think I'm going to pick something up that's $10 to hit 700.
> 
> ...


Ooh the mustache chip clips! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/kikkerland-bag-clips


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I've got 690 points and a 25% Anniversary Code.
> 
> I think I'm going to pick something up that's $10 to hit 700.
> 
> ...


I have that cute key chain that says "ooh la la" on it in my favorites.  It's $12.  Cute stocking stuffer.


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 13, 2014)

It kills me to have to waste $0.80 of my points, lol!  :'( :'(  

But pretty excited about these  :wub:


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 13, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> It kills me to have to waste $0.80 of my points, lol!  :'( :'(
> 
> But pretty excited about these  :wub:
> 
> ...


Oooh that beautyblender set is going on my favorites list. I want it!


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 13, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> Oooh that beautyblender set is going on my favorites list. I want it!


From the moment I saw it I knew I had to have it! I've got like.. 3 beautyblenders and a solid cleanser already, but I'm so beautyblender obsessed I'm convinced you can never have too many! Plus, how adorable is that little micro mini!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 13, 2014)

So, I just did this using TAKEOFF20 and 300 points.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 14, 2014)

I had 605 points and a 25% anniversary coupon. I used it for Chauo chocolate bars and Sara Beth preserves for Momma and Tim (DH). The rest I used for my SeSa giftee to get her some extra goodies.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 14, 2014)

@ You are going to love the Besame Cherry Red! It's one of the very few reds I can actually wear.


----------



## liilak (Nov 17, 2014)

I bought a TheBalm Balm Voyage palette with 200 points and $17 and change after a 20% off code.

I feel kinda bad as this is my third Birchbox order this month.   But a good deal is a good deal.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 17, 2014)

I fear that I won't be able to resist the Limited Edition $98 box. I am trying very hard to justify it right now. I do have $40 in points... and I could get 20 percent off.... Doing that BirchBox math and trying to decide lol

Normally, I'd say "Oooh and I can get  Pick 2 mystery pack too!!" but at this point I just say "Oh yeah and I can get a couple Hairkop foils, too." So that part can't play into the justifying the purchase haha


----------



## Beckilg (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's hoping I avoid the pick two curse. Pretty ok with $2.40 for the Vanity Affair box!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 18, 2014)

I got my not soap radio mini pack. I REALLY like the cupid's arrow scent. It's like raspberries. The phoenix smells faintly of roses. Bubble not carbs is faintly mangoish. Liquid Freud is also very nice, a fresh sweet pea scent. The clover scent is familiar, not bad, but I can't place it. Bathing with sharks is the worst, I feel it smells like toilet bowl cleaner and finally the to sleep full of sweet dreams is kind of piney (my husband seemed to like it).


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 18, 2014)

Limited Edition: Modern Mermaid $44.00  Ordered: *1* $44.00 

Beauty Protector Body Essentials Duo $24.95  Ordered: *1* $24.95 

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack $10.00  Ordered: *1* $10.00 

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod $9.95  Ordered: *2* $19.90 

Ellovi Vanilla Butter &amp; Vanilla Lip Butter $28.00  Ordered: *1* $28.00 

Baggu® 3D Zip Medium Bag

Color
Electric Poppy Dot Neon $10.00  Ordered: *1* $10.00 

Baggu® 3D Zip Large Bag

Color
Deep Aqua $12.00  Ordered: *1* $12.00 

Subtotal $148.85 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, sweet16, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$44.71 1000 reward points -$100.00 *Grand Total* *$4.14*

Lets see if this posts not huge...lol.

I used all of my points, but got some Christmas shopping out of the way and it's only costing me 4 bucks.


----------



## Jonimeow (Nov 18, 2014)

CR Ultimate Eyeliners for $55, Fruit and Mango Ahmad Teas for $3.50 each and a mens pick two for a stocking stuffer.

$72-- 20% OFF= 49.60- 500 POINTS

Considering the eyeliners are a $160 value, and they have great staying power for me, I think I got an awesome deal...Happy Dance!


----------



## saku (Nov 18, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I got my not soap radio mini pack. I REALLY like the cupid's arrow scent. It's like raspberries. The phoenix smells faintly of roses. Bubble not carbs is faintly mangoish. Liquid Freud is also very nice, a fresh sweet pea scent. The clover scent is familiar, not bad, but I can't place it. Bathing with sharks is the worst, I feel it smells like toilet bowl cleaner and finally the to sleep full of sweet dreams is kind of piney (my husband seemed to like it).


i thought the bathing with sharks smells like benefit's bathina/maybe baby line actually!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 20, 2014)

Just now because I had 100 sorry points on my 2nd account that I cancelled forever. TAKEOFF20 worked. I was planning to just order the 1 green eyeliner and use the points, pay $1.00, and be done, but I searched the word "Sumita". And. Holy. Crap. The little 4-packs come in 3 different sets of colors now.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 20, 2014)

@@PeridotCricket ooo!! I need to look for those 4 pks! I haven't tried the Sumita liners, but kept seeing the individual ones and they have soooo many nice colors that I have been tempted. Maybe one of the 4 packs will have to be in my next non-SeSa order (maybe I'll grab them for my Bday in January!)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 20, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@PeridotCricket ooo!! I need to look for those 4 pks! I haven't tried the Sumita liners, but kept seeing the individual ones and they have soooo many nice colors that I have been tempted. Maybe one of the 4 packs will have to be in my next non-SeSa order (maybe I'll grab them for my Bday in January!)


The little sets of 4 are the mini sizes like they send out in Birchboxes sometimes. I've gotten the black, purple, and blue in my boxes. I bought the set to get the grey because I like them so much. I can't wait to get the new set. I'm especially excited about the olive and the gold. But I'm still on the hunt for makeup wipes or liquid eye makeup remover that will take them off. Once they set, they stay.


----------



## Lisa80 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm in awe of anyone that can save their points like some of you do. I think about it but by the time I get 200 I need to spend them on something.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 21, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I'm in awe of anyone that can save their points like some of you do. I think about it but by the time I get 200 I need to spend them on something.


The key for me is not to browse the shop until I've accumulated a lot of points.  Hearing about LE sets and other cool items here is a temptation, that's for sure.  But I'm stocked up on pretty much everything I could need or want for months to come, which helps keep me from idly shopping.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 21, 2014)

love everything everyone is getting! i had no clue they had such cute stuff at the store!

has anyone used joker m/u? is it good?

can anyone explain a birch box 411 to me? i saw all this status info and levels and points and have no clue but i like what's on the site! 

i love the ceramic holder in the new luxury beauty set but don't know if i should but the whole set (i like most of it!) or just get the container! seems better to sub and cancel each month to get points i think?

thanks!! hope to be joining you!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 21, 2014)

Last night just got $116 worth of stuff for $6!! I can't say everything I got (SS!), but one thing was the Home Sweet Homespun box. I used a 20% off code and 700 reward points that I had saved up (since July), plus a bit of a gift card leftover from the golden days where you could get gift cards with points. Annnnd I'm already back at 160 points from using a code to get next month's box (plus 50 leftover from the last purchase). Love the BB points system!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 23, 2014)

I have some items in my cart for Christmas gifts; the Caudalie winter duo, they royal rose simple syrup, and the Chuao chocolate sampler.  I was waiting for a 20% off code to work before placing an order...and the Chuao went out of stock in that period of time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the Rosanna small vessel to come back in stock. I've had the medium and large forever, and it's driving me nuts, not having all three!

I did really well at saving my points for a while but I had to spend them on the Home Sweet Homespun box (no regrets).


----------



## flipflopgirl (Nov 23, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have some items in my cart for Christmas gifts; the Caudalie winter duo, they royal rose simple syrup, and the Chuao chocolate sampler.  I was waiting for a 20% off code to work before placing an order...and the Chuao went out of stock in that period of time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


I feel you! Everytime I go to place an order, something I need is out of stock. I've been waiting for the 4-in-1 pen, the truffle salt, and the chocolate to come back in stock.


----------



## jb3480 (Nov 24, 2014)

Made this order the other night:

*Coastal Scents Elite Brush Set* $10.00

*Pura Vida Bracelets Silver Anchor Collection* *Color* Grey Multi $24.00

*Ellovi Tinted Lip Butter * $5.00

*Smashbox Cosmetics Try It Kit* $19.00

*Spend $35, get a free Birchbox Man Mystery Sample Pack* $10.00

Subtotal $68.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 16-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, SWEET16, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$24.50

Tax $0.00

200 reward points -$20.00

Gift Card -$23.50

*Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 24, 2014)

I finally decided to place my order for gifts. We shall see what the Mystery pack brings, lately is has been Hairkop foils.  The one item for me will be the bracelets.  

*Royal Rose Simple Syrup* *Flavor *Rose   1 $11.00 *Caudalie Winter Duo *   1 $12.00 *Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack*   1 $10.00 *Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars* *Flavor *Firecracker   1 $6.00 *Not Soap, Radio Original Hand/Body Lotions TO GO*   1 $16.00 Subtotal $55.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free La Mer Leather Wish Bracelets with $55+ Purchase, CURACAOSET, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$45.00*


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 25, 2014)

NOT pleased right now!

I ordered that big luxury vanity set--blew 500 points on it and paid the difference. This was 11/14. Now it's somewhere in Syracuse (I'm in Buffalo) and the UPS site says something about "recovery operations underway" or some such thing. I received stuff I ordered during the height of the recent winter storm that arrived faster! My big concern is it either having been lost downstate, and/or losing all those points plus my cash!


----------



## bluturtle (Nov 25, 2014)

@PeridotCricket...I love the sumita liners, and wear the bhura all the time. I use the Yes to Blueberries wipes, and it takes both my mascara and eyeliner off. So, maybe give those a try?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, so much for Sumita being the only brand of eyeliner that stays on my waterline. It's now looking like only some of the Sumita colors will stay. I wore Bengal Bronze--Brown at work today. It was gone from my waterline in half an hour. I am really ticked off and really disappointed. I hope the others stay better. They are all named after cities in India ... New Delhi Chai--Gold, Jaipur Gold--Olive, Bombay Black. Hara is not Dark Green. It's Green-Infused Black. It and my pick-2 are getting returned. I wonder if Birchbox will let me exchange it for Sumita's Neon Green eyeliner.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 25, 2014)

Last night, I bought my a travel phone charger ($40) as a Xmas gift for my mother and got myself the big tin of assorted black teas ($13.50). With my 25% off anniversary code and 400 points, it cost me 12 cents. But I just realized I forgot to add a pick two. Womp womp. No expired foils for me, I guess.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 25, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Last night, I bought my a travel phone charger ($40) as a Xmas gift for my mother and got myself the big tin of assorted black teas ($13.50). With my 25% off anniversary code and 400 points, it cost me 12 cents. But I just realized I forgot to add a pick two. Womp womp. No expired foils for me, I guess.


Someone here on MUT mentioned that they called CS with the same issue, and representative mailed them a mystery pack separately. But I can't remember in thread I read it.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Someone here on MUT mentioned that they called CS with the same issue, and representative mailed them a mystery pack separately. But I can't remember in thread I read it.


this happened to me in the spring, but I'm not sure if you were talking about me.  I sent a gift over $35 for someone at a different address, and asked them if the mystery pack could be sent separately.  the rep put in a special order for me to get the mystery pack.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 26, 2014)

nc42 said:


> this happened to me in the spring, but I'm not sure if you were talking about me.  I sent a gift over $35 for someone at a different address, and asked them if the mystery pack could be sent separately.  the rep put in a special order for me to get the mystery pack.


possible, I don't remember the details  :blush:


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2014)

Elena K said:


> possible, I don't remember the details  :blush:


no worries. this was back in the day when they weren't sending us costco quantities of hairkop samples.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 26, 2014)

I sent an email asking about it, but my order has already shipped, so I don't know what will happen. I hope they don't overnight me a couple of foil packets. That would be a waste.

ETA: Whoa, I just checked that email account, and apparently someone responded within minutes and they're shipping me one. Not overnight. That's nice!


----------



## PaisleyFox (Nov 27, 2014)

Finally bit the bullet and made my yearly points purchase using the Black Friday code. Got the Beauty Protector set, Suki cleanser, Origins Charcoal mask, and also a One Love Organics Sponge as a stocking stuffer.


----------



## Margiee (Nov 27, 2014)

I got a christmas gifts for 4 people out of the way with this order plus it was totally free with points, black friday code, and a gift card to pick up the change!  I love this points system


----------



## Kelli (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting those hauls, I didn't know about the FRIDAY25 code!! So, I will think I will finally pull the trigger on my order! I had a 20% off code that worked, but that 25% means I was able to upgrade my order a bit, without paying a bunch more! (It's almost entirely for my SeSa, but I think Im grabbing myself one little thing).


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 27, 2014)

Suuuper excited for this order


----------



## maramaow (Nov 27, 2014)

still spent a lot of money lol but i really wanted a mia 2 and 25%off + birchbox points is the best deal i could find in a reasonable amount of time.

also does the BB cart always let you add both the pick 2 and the ace bag? i know the ace bag is crappy but i added it cause its free and it let me haha


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 28, 2014)

maramaow said:


> also does the BB cart always let you add both the pick 2 and the ace bag? i know the ace bag is crappy but i added it cause its free and it let me haha


Doesn't the Aces bag require a code? How did you use two codes?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 28, 2014)

It's an 'add to cart' button at the moment -- along with the 'use this code' lingo.  Woohoo!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

I just placed an order. Most of it was for my SeSa, so I'm not going to post it, but I got myself a Foot Salve and I guess technically, the Mystery Pick Two thing is for me, since there is no way I am gifting Hairkop foils to anyone LOL.

With all the Birchbox awesomeness, I got $67.99 worth of stuff for $3.49!!!! The BB point system blows me away &lt;3 After having Ipsy, where points are pretty much useless, I am soooooo loving the Birchbox point system!


----------



## liilak (Nov 28, 2014)

I added it to my order which is under $75 and it allowed me to check out. Let's see if it works? 



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It's an 'add to cart' button at the moment -- along with the 'use this code' lingo.  Woohoo!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Nov 28, 2014)

Just did a small order today because I realized I hit pan on my Nars Orgasm blush, so I picked up TheBalm Hot Mama blush (I wanted something a little less pink and a little more peach than the Nars so I am hoping this will work), some Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips (this has been amazing on my lips so I had to get one for the purse), Not Soap Radio in Inducing Joy and a Mystery Pick Two because I am a glutton for punishment it seems.  Total of 27 bucks after using 100 points and the 25% off coupon so good deal!  

I am realizing most of my non drugstore beauty purchases are now through Birchbox, I can't remember the last time I shopped at Sephora... (feeling a little guilty now).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 28, 2014)

Well... My order with a Men's pick two and an Ace pack shipped.  After coupons it ended up being right over $74.  I wonder how long the 'add to cart' button will be there for the Ace pack.  Maybe they're hoping we'll start getting those and stop barking about the foils.

Cross your fingers that both mystery packs are good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 28, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Well... My order with a Men's pick two and an Ace pack shipped.  After coupons it ended up being right over $74.  I wonder how long the 'add to cart' button will be there for the Ace pack.  Maybe they're hoping we'll start getting those and stop barking about the foils.
> 
> Cross your fingers that both mystery packs are good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And....... the ADD to cart button is now gone again.


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 29, 2014)

I would like to use my points to buy my Mom some really wonderful hand cream and/or lip balm. Any recommendations? Despite us both listing dry skin on our BB profiles we hardly ever receive good hand creams or lotions. And when we use our points we usually buy makeup items that we've already sampled and know we will like. So if anyone has any product to recommend it would be greatly appreciated. She likes citrus or clean scents, nothing to strong smelling.


----------



## Lisa80 (Nov 29, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I would like to use my points to buy my Mom some really wonderful hand cream and/or lip balm. Any recommendations? Despite us both listing dry skin on our BB profiles we hardly ever receive good hand creams or lotions. And when we use our points we usually buy makeup items that we've already sampled and know we will like. So if anyone has any product to recommend it would be greatly appreciated. She likes citrus or clean scents, nothing to strong smelling.


I received this in 2 of my accounts in Bianca. It smells citrusy and fresh. I also love the Giulietta scent; I have that in the body lotion. It comes in a larger size and I saw they also offered a set for about $32.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/tocca-crema-da-mano-2-oz-8646


----------



## Kelli (Nov 29, 2014)

@@SouthernSass There is the Caudalie Winter Duo  that has both a hand cream and a lip balm! I think it looks nice and I want to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't yet, so I can't say how good it is, but in general Caudalie stuff is pretty nice. It's $12. I can't post a link (my computer doesn't let me paste things into the forum), but if you search for Caudalie it is there.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 29, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I would like to use my points to buy my Mom some really wonderful hand cream and/or lip balm. Any recommendations? Despite us both listing dry skin on our BB profiles we hardly ever receive good hand creams or lotions. And when we use our points we usually buy makeup items that we've already sampled and know we will like. So if anyone has any product to recommend it would be greatly appreciated. She likes citrus or clean scents, nothing to strong smelling.


Tocca Cleopatra is simply wonderful, you can buy a very nice sized tube for ten dollars. It's got grapefruit and cucumber, so yummy. Very thick and hydrating. It's one of my favorite splurges from BB store, but you can't really go wrong with Tocca anything.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 29, 2014)

I second the Tocca hand cream. It's wonderful. Luckily for Birchbox I received a sample and love it.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 29, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> I would like to use my points to buy my Mom some really wonderful hand cream and/or lip balm. Any recommendations? Despite us both listing dry skin on our BB profiles we hardly ever receive good hand creams or lotions. And when we use our points we usually buy makeup items that we've already sampled and know we will like. So if anyone has any product to recommend it would be greatly appreciated. She likes citrus or clean scents, nothing to strong smelling.


I like Tocca hand creams too but my favorite is Caudalie. Birchbox has a Caudalie set with hand cream and lip balm for $12. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-winter-duo-hand-nail-lip-conditioner


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 29, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@SouthernSass There is the Caudalie Winter Duo  that has both a hand cream and a lip balm! I think it looks nice and I want to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't yet, so I can't say how good it is, but in general Caudalie stuff is pretty nice. It's $12. I can't post a link (my computer doesn't let me paste things into the forum), but if you search for Caudalie it is there.


It's amazing.   I have the hand cream and 3 of the lip conditioners.  I buy the Caudalie Kit with 5 items for $32.  The lip conditioner by itself retails for $15.  The hand cream in the duo is 1 oz, but you can get the full-size for $15 as well.  If you have really dry skin, I would say buy the Caudalie body lotion.  That's what I've been using on my dry hands and it works.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 29, 2014)

@@PeridotCricket Thanks! Living in such a frigid place, my hands get sooo dry/chapped and I'm always looking for a good hand cream and that set on BB is always so tempting. Maybe I will have to grab it after Secret Santa, now that I know they are good products!


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 29, 2014)

Bought the Fall Fete box &amp; hand cream for my mom, Modern Mermaid for my sister, and the water bottle for my boyfriend. Plus a few things for me too!! Such a great deal! 

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *KOR AURA Water Bottle* *Color* Ice Blue 736211403353 1 $11.95 *Tweezerman Procurl Lash Curler* 38097000764 1 $20.00 *Coastal Scents Elite Brush Set* CSBRUSHSET-FZ 1 $10.00 *Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy™* *Scent* Morelia Monarch Gh6-MO 1 $13.95 *Limited Edition: Entertaining Essentials* ltefallfete 1 $42.00 *Limited Edition: Modern Mermaid* LTEMERMAID-FZ 1 $44.00 *Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $151.90 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Black Friday 25% off $35+, FRIDAY25, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$45.47 Tax $6.65 700 reward points -$70.00 Gift Card (BBYA7P8VSCCGK85X) -$10.00 Gift Card (BBYAD1CQ0CCIQLEX) -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$23.08*


----------



## SouthernSass (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you Ladies! I decided to get the Caudalie Winter Duo AND 2 different Tocca hand creams and a body lotion. Also got some tea she loves. Bye Bye beautiful BB points but it's well worth it if her poor dry hands get some relief! I ended up only spending $6.63 out of pocket.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 29, 2014)

SouthernSass said:


> Thank you Ladies! I decided to get the Caudalie Winter Duo AND 2 different Tocca hand creams and a body lotion. Also got some tea she loves. Bye Bye beautiful BB points but it's well worth it if her poor dry hands get some relief! I ended up only spending $6.63 out of pocket.


What a great gift! I think she will just love it. What scents of Tocca did you select? I've found that every one I've tried is something I'd buy again, which says  a lot for the quality.

And by the way, you ladies have totally enabled me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to pick up some Caudalie now because ... never enough awesome hand lotion!


----------



## sstich79 (Nov 30, 2014)

So, since I somehow haven't encountered this OOS issue before... how long do things normally take to come back into stock? I'm itching for that Chuao sampler, and I want to order the snow globe kit as a Christmas present. Argh!


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 30, 2014)

I ordered the Modern Mermaid box yesterday, with a pick two, the total came to about $5 with tax after my points and the Black Friday discount. I've wanted that box since it came out, but couldn't justify the price. I hope I get a good pick 2, it seems like every time I order something I get the crappy leftovers.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Dec 2, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> So, since I somehow haven't encountered this OOS issue before... how long do things normally take to come back into stock? I'm itching for that Chuao sampler, and I want to order the snow globe kit as a Christmas present. Argh!


A couple years ago, it seemed like it usually took forever. But now it seems like they are getting items back in stock within a month or so. Lately, I've received email notifications within a month for the last 5 or 6 items I set to be notified about when they came back in stock.


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 2, 2014)

It looks like their 25% off is still valid for today....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have lots of points saved up so I was thinking to get the clarisonic. But I'm debating between the mia 2 and the aria. I wonder if the "powerful" mode is worth the extra money.

Does anyone have any suggestions about that?

Also, has anyone that's bought it from birchbox have any problems registering the device? Are they an "authorized dealer"?


----------



## amyd1259 (Dec 2, 2014)

Chocopods came back in stock today so I picked up 3 for stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 2, 2014)

@@amyd1259 - Thank you! Thank You! I selected to be on the waitlist for this but, didn't get any notification. I had already bought one but, needed a few more. I dreaded having to split up one box of pods for 3 stockings.

The last time I went for these, I had a 3 in my cart but, it limited me to 1 after I shopped around a bit. So, I checked out with lightening speed this time!

Edited to add: @@sstich79 ~ Did you see this? I remembered you asked up thread about OOS items.


----------



## amyd1259 (Dec 2, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@amyd1259 - Thank you! Thank You! I selected to be on the waitlist for this but, didn't get any notification. I had already bought one but, needed a few more. I dreaded having to split up one box of pods for 3 stockings.
> 
> The last time I went for these, I had a 3 in my cart but, it limited me to 1 after I shopped around a bit. So, I checked out with lightening speed this time!
> 
> Edited to add: @@sstich79 ~ Did you see this? I remembered you asked up thread about OOS items.


So glad you were able to pick some up! I knew I wasn't the only one waiting for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yah, I never got the email notification either, just happened to online looking around at the right time haha.


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Chocopods came back in stock today so I picked up 3 for stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ugh of course they did after I finally broke down and placed my order yesterday figuring they wouldn't come back in stock anytime soon and didn't want to miss out on the 25% off.

ETA: I had ordered 6 of the full sized firecracker ones and order went through. My package came and no chocolates. I emailed them and they wrote back telling me they were out of stock so they will have to credit back my account. How was I able to order if they were out of stock and why did I have to ASK about it rather than they tell me before my order even shipped out. I wonder if I never said anything about my chocolates missing if they would have even mentioned it and refunded my money and points?


----------



## H_D (Dec 2, 2014)

Could all of you that add your name to be notified of out of stock stuff but never get the notifications please drop a line to Birchbox? I've been complaining of this to them for awhile but I think they think it is only MY issue, at least they kind of imply that it is. I'd love for them to fix it because I get tired of having to keep checking back on things.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay chocolate! Thanks for the heads up, @kookymama. The email notifications don't seem to be working for me either, as a couple of the things I'd flagged to be notified about are now back in stock. Fail!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 3, 2014)

I did end up getting the email about the chocolate being back in stock.   It wasn't immediate but, happy to see its working.


----------



## amberchap (Dec 3, 2014)

Decided to get the Amika Blow on the Go Set, Mystery pack, and used the code FRENDS for the Ella Headphones in Gold. Used my $140 worth of points so my out of pocket total was only $2.


----------



## bluturtle (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't seem to save my points, lol. I've picked up in the last two weeks the CR Eyeliner pack in metallic plum and rose gold, and the three pack of CR lip stains because I didn't get Dahila in my box!

I've got another order of my favorite products from my other account...Beauty Protector Spray, Bombshell Blowout Spray, and a full size of the CR Dahila. That burgundy/purple color is perfect for my blonde hair and pale skin.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a notification about the chocopods a day after I saw that they were back in stock. If I'd waited to be notified, the 25% code would have been finished already.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 10, 2014)

I am thinking of using my points to get one of those camille beckman butterfly butters. Since they are $15 i added a pack of Liz Earl cloths. This would make my out of pocket cost $1 plus tax after deducting 20 points. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## amyd1259 (Dec 12, 2014)

Free Ace Bonus Packs are back withe the "Add to Cart" Button instead of having to use a code. Just checked out (buying some other stuff) with an ace bag, free mystery pack, and using a 20% off code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Free Ace Bonus Packs are back withe the "Add to Cart" Button instead of having to use a code. Just checked out (buying some other stuff) with an ace bag, free mystery pack, and using a 20% off code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Naturally, the day AFTER I place an order.  Sigh.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 12, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> Free Ace Bonus Packs are back withe the "Add to Cart" Button instead of having to use a code. Just checked out (buying some other stuff) with an ace bag, free mystery pack, and using a 20% off code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you actually buy $75 worth of stuff? I'm not too stoked about this, just because 98% of the Ace packs have the same contents, but I wonder if this glitch bypasses the $75 price point.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Did you actually buy $75 worth of stuff? I'm not too stoked about this, just because 98% of the Ace packs have the same contents, but I wonder if this glitch bypasses the $75 price point.


I didn't and it went through, lol.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!

I just got a couple of things I've been wanting to try (Becca shimmering skin perfector and The One brush), the mystery sample pack, and the ace pack! I used a 20% off code, 400 points, and $20 in gift cards and paid $12 oop for it all!


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 14, 2014)

I finally pulled the trigger on the big bottle of No. 4 Fleurs de Temps shampoo, and got another bottle of Liz Earle cleanser. Snagged the Ace pack and a pick 2, used my 30 month code and 100 points. Still $57, but I can't complain -- the shampoo itself is $72!

I wish my hair didn't love No. 4 products so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, that reminds me -- I bought the Vasanti duo (Brighten Up and the other cleanser) with 300 points, 20% takeoff20 and 6 bucks out of pocket.  I kind of love that Brighten Up!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Dec 15, 2014)

Just placed a pretty awesome order! Got the Chuao Sampler and the Egyptian Magic 2oz for Christmas presents. Then I got the Laura Geller lip balm, Spornette Holiday Little Wonder brush, and amika Year of Good Hair for myself. I added the Mystery Sample pack and Ace Bonus Pack. With my 16 month anniversary code and 400 points, I paid 10.96 out of pocket. I love late night shopping trips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 15, 2014)

I used the 200 points I had on my second account to get the Art of Shaving $25 kit for my friend for Christmas! It was nice getting good gift for only $5!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 15, 2014)

I placed my first points order: a 3 month gift subscription. I used promo TENBACK and got 70 extra points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not bad for FREE


----------



## casey anne (Dec 15, 2014)

I placed this order Friday and received it yesterday!

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack  
$10*

*Ace Exclusive: Spend $75, get a free Bonus Pack*

*Caldrea Glass Refillable Hand Soap*

*Scent*

Black Coriander Lime

$18.00
 

*Caldrea Glass Refillable Hand Soap*

*Scent*

Ginger Pomelo

$18.00
 

*Laura Geller Love Me Dew*

*Shade*

Plum Freeze

$16.00

Subtotal

$62.00

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase, 3-Box Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3months20)

-$20.40

400 reward points

-$40.00

*Grand Total*

*$1.60*


----------



## casey anne (Dec 15, 2014)

P.S. to my previous post - the Caldrea hand soaps are gorgeous and HUGE!!!! Well worth spending my points on.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

Was looking to spend some points today.  Clicked on a few "value sets" with skin tone specific items.  There were drop-down menus to pick shades.  But the only shade was "medium" in both cases -- and that will not work for me.  Can't tell if they're out of stock on those items in fair/light or if it's a website error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Guess I will be using my points on something non-skin tone specific.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Used up 300 points and 20% code for Pore No More primer. I got the tiny sample from Ipsy. It's the only primer that works with my pale dry skin.  It costs $45 and I ended up paying about $7 oop. It's a huge tube and my tiny sample was almost empty so I couldn't wait to hit 400 points.

I got a weird pick two- No 4 foil of Water of the Sea and Coola after burn lotion. Would have been great in the summer.  Since the main ingredient in the Coola is just aloe, maybe I can use it if I have a cooking/baking accident.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Since the main ingredient in the Coola is just aloe, maybe I can use it if I have a cooking/baking accident.


I find aloe to be a pretty good moisturizer, too.  It's in a lot of anti-wrinkle serums.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 17, 2014)

Absolutely nothing I needed, just felt like shopping...
 
Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish $10
Shea Terra Organics Authentic African Black Soap $8
Cailyn Cosmetics Cell Born Exfoliating Peeling Gel $35
Mystery Sample Pack $10
Subtotal $63
Discount (free shipping, TAKEOFF20 for 20% off, free sample pack) -$20.60
400 Reward Points -$40
Grand Total $2.40
 
Of course, now I have only 72 points on this account and about 100 on my other.  But yay, a package will be coming soon.


----------



## Clackey (Dec 17, 2014)

I got 3 different Ace Bonus Packs today…..they were all exactly the same.

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy body wash

Suki Cleanser

and Coastal eyeshadow in ballarina.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 17, 2014)

Clackey said:


> I got 3 different Ace Bonus Packs today…..they were all exactly the same.
> 
> Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy body wash
> 
> ...


Same.  And same as the one I rec'd about 2 weeks ago.

My pick-two was PosieBalm and....  two Hairkop foils (one purple, one orange)

But I loooooooove the Vasanti gift set.  

After points I paid $6.80.  I ordered this stuff on my mom's acct (aka, my 2nd acct).  She didn't want any of the samples, but she loved the Ace pack.  LOL.  Guess I need to snag another one!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 17, 2014)

They got rid of the add to cart option for the aces pick three.  I have two on the way and I betcha they're going to have the suki/g&amp;s/coastal scents mix too, smh. No longer a mystery for this either, smh. At least the bag is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 18, 2014)

Got my Aces pick three pack and received the same items as @Clackey.

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy body wash, Suki Cleanser, and Coastal eyeshadow in ballerina. 

XD


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 18, 2014)

Almost just placed this order.. but I SO do NOT need another eyeshadow palette. Okay, I really don't need any of the lip stuff, but I've been wanting both of them for a long time now and I'm itching to place an order..  :hehe:  
What to get, what to get? Gah. haha


----------



## snl (Dec 20, 2014)

I ended up getting the Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette, Milk Bar Crack Pie Mix, and TokyoMilk Dark lip balm in salted caramel, a pick 2, and the holiday sampler all for $2.50 and 400 points.


----------



## jillybean307 (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been saving up my points since April (to be fair birchbox really screwed up on my April bonus order &amp; awarded me 200 points for it), so I had 800 points in my account to spend. Since I'm not seeing my family for Christmas I decided to treat myself to a fun purchase.  I got:

Public - Supply Ruled Notebook  $12

Stewart &amp; Claire Lip Balm in La Nuit  $6

Coastal Scents® Revealed Palette  $19.95

TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection Lip Elixir $7

Caudalie Divine Indulgence Set  $32

rms beauty™ Living Luminizer  $38

Caudalie Make-up Remover Cleansing Water  $14

Free Sample Mystery Pack  $10

Subtotal: $138.95

Discounts (dirty30 30%, VIP shipping &amp; mystery pack)  $48.68

Used 800 points

Total price out of pocket:  $15.05

I feel like I got a heck of a great deal!   The point system is really why I'm always willing to forgive a bad box or two!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone here return something to BB because it wasn't what they expected (as opposed to damaged)? I ordered a bunch of stuff and hate it. I keep telling myself it doesn't matter since I used points and barely paid anything OOP, but every time I look at what I bought I get a pang of buyer's remorse.  :scared:

* this isn't about the primer I mention above but some hand lotions that smell like play doh. The primer is awesome.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 23, 2014)

I literally just paid a penny for over 80 dollars worth of stuff. I think this is why I stay with Birchbox after months of letdowns. Ugh. Love/hate relationship. I think I'll just concentrate on my nice little haul.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep and they're completely cool with it.  I've returned a product that I didn't like as well as a lifestyle item (some coasters) that looked kinda cheap in person. 



Noel S. said:


> Anyone here return something to BB because it wasn't what they expected (as opposed to damaged)? I ordered a bunch of stuff and hate it. I keep telling myself it doesn't matter since I used points and barely paid anything OOP, but every time I look at what I bought I get a pang of buyer's remorse.  :scared:
> 
> * this isn't about the primer I mention above but some hand lotions that smell like play doh. The primer is awesome.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

I called CS and sent the items back using their shipping label. Hopefully they will get everything and put the points back on my account.


----------



## jillybean307 (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone know how they handle sending the wrong product?  They sent me Coastal Scent Palatte 2 and I ordered the original one! I'm so bummed because they're closed until the 29th &amp; then I go out of town from the 1st until the 11th so I won't get the right one well into January.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 30, 2014)

I just placed an order for the Vanity Affair LE box, Anastasia 5-element brow kit, amika dry shampoo, and caudalie winter duo. I used $100 in points and $47 of a $50 gift card after my 13 month code. I was kind of on the fence about the vanity affair box, but I really wanted the Alahambra vessel and they were sold out of just those, and I also wanted the rose bath oil and gold tray. I think there were a couple other items that I decided justified the price of the box. I had 3 other items in my cart, but they were out of stock, so I had to change my strategy, I will end up ordering those anyhow with the remaining $2 on my gift card and hopefully will find some other coupon code to use once they come back in stock. I also still have over 100pts on my account already despite using up 1,000 of them today.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 30, 2014)

I returned a package of things I bought but somehow managed to lose the receipt from the post office. It really hasn't been a week since I mailed it, not with the holiday. But all I can think about is the package will never make it to their warehouse and all my points are gone forever. :scared:   Why is it that I have receipts for cups of coffee from six years ago, but the one thing I actually want to hold onto just vanishes?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 30, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I returned a package of things I bought but somehow managed to lose the receipt from the post office. It really hasn't been a week since I mailed it, not with the holiday. But all I can think about is the package will never make it to their warehouse and all my points are gone forever. :scared:   Why is it that I have receipts for cups of coffee from six years ago, but the one thing I actually want to hold onto just vanishes?


Did you use the shipping label they sent you when you requested a return? If so then you can go back to that email and it has the tracking number


----------



## liilak (Dec 31, 2014)

In my recent experience it's taken them up to 4 weeks to refund me for a return, so don't worry.  I'd write to them to ask them about the points expiring, I'm sure they'd accomodate.



Noel S. said:


> I returned a package of things I bought but somehow managed to lose the receipt from the post office. It really hasn't been a week since I mailed it, not with the holiday. But all I can think about is the package will never make it to their warehouse and all my points are gone forever. :scared:   Why is it that I have receipts for cups of coffee from six years ago, but the one thing I actually want to hold onto just vanishes?


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 31, 2014)

I emailed CS and it is in their warehouse in Tennessee. It's ok if it takes a while for them to process. My problem was that I get mad at myself when I lose things or make a mistake. I always think up worst case scenarios that never happen.


----------



## liilak (Dec 31, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> I emailed CS and it is in their warehouse in Tennessee. It's ok if it takes a while for them to process. My problem was that I get mad at myself when I lose things or make a mistake. I always think up worst case scenarios that never happen.


I'm the same way ha ha.  Just email them, I'm sure they'll be cool with it!


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of using points for a curling iron. Has anyone used any of the ones on Birchbox?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 1, 2015)

I made my big points purchase right before Christmas!  I had 800 points and about $19 on a gift card.  I spent 8 cents and got 144 dollars worth of items (plus a pick two).

I got:

*Benefit Fakeup* *Shade* Light IB299 1 $24.00

*Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod* 08262900757-5 1 $9.95

*Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk* C39171 1 $19.50

*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil* 700371450687 1 $25.95 *Dr. Jart+ The Original BB Cream Set* 809239666276 1 $34.00

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00

*TokyoMilk Dark Femme Fatale Collection Lip Elixir* *Scent* Salted Caramel 696166000956 1 $7.00

*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner* *Shade* Black 60050422165 1 $16.00

*Miss Jessie's® Original Detangling Comb* 859220001546 1 $6.00

Subtotal $152.40

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 30-Box Anniversary Discount - 30%, Dirty30, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$52.72

800 reward points -$80.00

Gift Card (BB9V0YX9EV5NGGJO) -$19.60

*Grand Total* *$0.08*

This was my last birchbox purchase before I canceled and I am so happy I saved my points.  I love Dr. Jart BB creams, eyeko eyeliner, and Klorane dry shampoo so those are tried and true favorites.  I've never tried the Fake up or the Tokyomilk so I hope I like them both.  :wub:  I'm doing the 100 day no-buy so hopefully all of these things will tide me over until I need new things.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 1, 2015)

I live for my TokyoMilk Dark balms... hope you'll love it too! Salted Caramel is my favorite, and they are HUGE and last forever. Solid choice.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 1, 2015)

I received a notice that my 2nd account was coming to an end. So, I used 300 points from my 1st account as well as a 100 point promo code.

3 more months of samples on my 2nd account: FREE

$10 in points on my 1st account: FREE

loving my BB subscription: PRICELESS


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 1, 2015)

I just started my sub in dec so I only have 70 pts but I'm saving to buy some camille beckman body butter. My mom and I are in love with the scent. They sell the sample size at Mardel so I'm going to pick some up tomorrow in the mean time.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 2, 2015)

*Beauty Protector Jet Set* _700371451455 1 $22.95

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00

*amika Un.Done Texture Spray* amika Undone Texture Spray 1 $24.00

*amika Nourishing Mask - 60 ml* 736211950260 1 $12.00

Subtotal $68.95

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, TAKEOFF20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$21.79

400 reward points -$40.00

*Grand Total* *$7.16*

Part of me hates to buy the small Amika deep conditioner, when by ounces, it is a worse deal than the huge one, but I needed it now, and the huge one is an investment.

I'm looking forward to trying the other BP products. I am taking a long-distance-move-road-trip later this month, so it was a good excuse to buy a travel kit.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in withdrawal from my BB purchases. I got the holiday boxes and spent all my points...LOVING everything but it's depressing to see like 15 points in my account haha


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

Just now I bought some Acure Lip Lush on their site.... I didn't want to use my BB points bc I'm saving (I just signed up last month). It was only 7.21 after taxes and discount so I don't really mind.... It didn't break my self-imposed no spending rules either (can't spend over $10).


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2015)

the ace "mystery pack" is available to add to your cart, fyi.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 3, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> I live for my TokyoMilk Dark balms... hope you'll love it too! Salted Caramel is my favorite, and they are HUGE and last forever. Solid choice.


Yay!  I can't wait to try it! I've heard mixed reviews so I was a little nervous.  I heard some people loved it, but then there were people who said it was drying.  And drying is the last thing I need for my lips in winter


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 4, 2015)

I just noticed Fig+Yarrow is now in the BB shop.  Their coffee body scrub was in MSA01 -- divine!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 4, 2015)

nc42 said:


> the ace "mystery pack" is available to add to your cart, fyi.


Too late for me, this time. But I love this development.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jan 4, 2015)

The 'add to cart' button is still there for me and it let me add it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kelli said:


> The 'add to cart' button is still there for me and it let me add it.





Moonittude said:


> Too late for me, this time. But I love this development.


I still see it and I'm using Google Chrome on a Macbook.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 4, 2015)

So I placed another order using my bb man 20% off code for the items that weren't in stock when I placed my points order and I was able to add the mystery two-pack AND the mystery sample bag to my cart, no code needed.  I used Google Chrome browser.


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 5, 2015)

In my cart I have W3ll people brightening stick, Paulas Choice resist moisturizer with retinol, and klorange dry tinted shampoo. I haven't sampled any but I have 600 points once this months boxes can be reviewed. I can't wait to place the order. I've been wanting to try these.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 5, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I just noticed Fig+Yarrow is now in the BB shop.  Their coffee body scrub was in MSA01 -- divine!


Thanks for finding that! I know what I am getting with my points. That coffee scrub is to die for.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry for being unclear. I meant, it is too late for me this time, because I already ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 5, 2015)

Moonittude said:


> Sorry for being unclear. I meant, it is too late for me this time, because I already ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh ok. Thanks for clarifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 5, 2015)

Just curious, how do you guys save up so many points?


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 5, 2015)

I went through and added one of the Aces packs to each of my account's carts while the button was there.  Since the carts keep everything in them, I figured it would stay until I was ready to buy something on each account.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 5, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I went through and added one of the Aces packs to each of my account's carts while the button was there.  Since the carts keep everything in them, I figured it would stay until I was ready to buy something on each account.


Can someone link to it? I can't find it. Is it the $75 order? That one doesn't have a button for me.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 5, 2015)

@@lyncaf yeah that is the one, but I just checked and it seems they did remove the 'add to cart' button again. Luckily, I put one in my cart earlier when I saw it was working, so it is still in my cart for later, but it isn't addable anymore


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kelli said:


> @@lyncaf yeah that is the one, but I just checked and it seems they did remove the 'add to cart' button again. Luckily, I put one in my cart earlier when I saw it was working, so it is still in my cart for later, but it isn't addable anymore


Yeah it seems to be gone again. Bummer. If someone sees it again, please holla!


----------



## JenTX (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Yeah it seems to be gone again. Bummer. If someone sees it again, please holla!


It's in my cart but says out of stock. I'm going to wait a few days to order and hope it comes back in stock.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 7, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Just curious, how do you guys save up so many points?


By never using them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People will get tons of boxes, review each item, and then hoard points. If you purchase FROM the BB shop, any full size item will earn you points too.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 7, 2015)

Got the full size SeaRx face lotion, a Tokyo Milk balm (cocoa noir?) and a men's 2 pack, $29.99 after a code, 300 points, no $$ OOP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah I have more points now and I intend to get the camille beckman tuscan honey hand cream and something small to fill up the rest of the points, just not sure what.


----------



## saku (Jan 7, 2015)

what's everyone's favorite hair oil from the birchbox shop? i've been using bumble and bumble hairdresser's invisible oil. i thought it was great at first, but now, i'm not sure i'm still seeing a difference. any recommendations? i do love the texture of the bb one. thanks!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 8, 2015)

saku said:


> what's everyone's favorite hair oil from the birchbox shop? i've been using bumble and bumble hairdresser's invisible oil. i thought it was great at first, but now, i'm not sure i'm still seeing a difference. any recommendations? i do love the texture of the bb one. thanks!


I really like the Sedu anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment.  It has a fair amount of argan oil in it.  Though it also has some silicones (I don't mind those but I know some people avoid them).


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 8, 2015)

I recently bought the AMika blow dry kit with the Black blow dryer in the case with accessories! I love this blow dryer! I really feel like a good investment on a good blow dryer does wonders to your hair. It is so different since I have started using it since the New Year! Awesome kit. I love the carry case! I did not use my points but the week I purchased with double points with purchase amount. So I def have points to spend now! hehe


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jazbot said:


> I recently bought the AMika blow dry kit with the Black blow dryer in the case with accessories! I love this blow dryer! I really feel like a good investment on a good blow dryer does wonders to your hair. It is so different since I have started using it since the New Year! Awesome kit. I love the carry case! I did not use my points but the week I purchased with double points with purchase amount. So I def have points to spend now! hehe


I just bought an amika hair dryer online and I couldn't believe I bought it for only $39 (beauty brands).  I heard their dryers cut down on time, and that is what I definitely need in the mornings.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

I hit 30 points on my 2nd account today and wanted to use them up without spending anything out of pocket. Pretty proud of my cart tetris job, especially since the two things I got were desperately needed.    Total came to 29.59


----------



## H_D (Jan 11, 2015)

Next on my list to use my points on is the

-Jouer Starlight eyeshadow (pink colored)

-Jouer Brightening eye primer

-Katherine Cosmetics A+ friends lipstick

-one of the Rituals Body creams

I have so many other things on my "to try" list but these are probably the things I am going to get next. Subject to change, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 11, 2015)

I need a good eyelash curler. i am thinking about using my points to get the Tweezerman or Japonesque one on BB? Does anyone have these and what do you think or any other recommendations? I just have an inexpensive drugstore one and want to get a higher quality one.


----------



## H_D (Jan 11, 2015)

@ I really love the Shu Uemura lash curler. I've tried so many and this is the one that actually creates the best curl and holds it. I just recently bought the Japonesque one from BB and I don't really like it at all. It is too wide for my almond shaped eyes and it just doesn't create the curl the Shu one does. I haven't tried the Tweezerman though so can't really say. I never thought eyelash curlers mattered, tried one tried them all, but once I tried Shu's, I realized how wrong I was!


----------



## saku (Jan 11, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> I need a good eyelash curler. i am thinking about using my points to get the Tweezerman or Japonesque one on BB? Does anyone have these and what do you think or any other recommendations? I just have an inexpensive drugstore one and want to get a higher quality one.


depending on the shape of your eyes, the shiseido one is good too. i have both the shu and the shiseido. the shu is definitely more curved, and the shiseido is flatter. both are excellent and def better than my old sally hansen. good luck!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 11, 2015)

H_D said:


> @ I really love the Shu Uemura lash curler. I've tried so many and this is the one that actually creates the best curl and holds it. I just recently bought the Japonesque one from BB and I don't really like it at all. It is too wide for my almond shaped eyes and it just doesn't create the curl the Shu one does. I haven't tried the Tweezerman though so can't really say. I never thought eyelash curlers mattered, tried one tried them all, but once I tried Shu's, I realized how wrong I was!


Thank you! That is exactly what I was wondering.... is it worth it to splurge? Because if there is no difference between a $20 and $5 one, then what's the point? I'll definitely check out the Shu one! Really excited about finding one that actually works because I feel like the one I have now doesn't really make much of a difference.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm sure this belongs in a different thread but I'm most familiar with Birchbox and feel most comfortable here. Does anyone have any recommendations on what cleanser to use on a 12yr olds face? She's having a slight break out of pimples not acne. A Birchbox Store product would be awesome so I can use points and she can get a package in the mail! All my products seem too harsh for her (still baby) skin. Or if there is a better thread to ask on, please point me in the right direction!!!!!


----------



## sldb (Jan 12, 2015)

You might try Paulas's Choice. I had awful acne when young and still have oily skin. PL isn't harsh at all.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 12, 2015)

@@sldb Thanks. I'm clueless here. I've been crossing fingers to get a sample for her try and it just hasn't happened. I used Noxema as a teen but I want to find something better for her. Oh and I found out today that I am considered an "in" mother because we get Birchbox. I asked what that meant and she said "We're just in Mom; it's a good thing, don't mess it up". Hmmmm. After a bit of careful digging I found out 4 other Moms also get BB but my daughter is the only one who gets her own box which makes her more "in".......


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 12, 2015)

@@SouthernSass

Does BB still sell Willa? They have sampled that brand before and it was designed for young girls.

Here is the website

http://willa.com

My 13 year old niece tried an Avene sample I received and really liked it.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/skincare/cleansers/face-wash/avene-cleanance-soap-free-gel-cleanser


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 12, 2015)

@@SouthernSass

I second the avene recommendation. It works wonders &amp; is very gentle!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 12, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> I'm sure this belongs in a different thread but I'm most familiar with Birchbox and feel most comfortable here. Does anyone have any recommendations on what cleanser to use on a 12yr olds face? She's having a slight break out of pimples not acne. A Birchbox Store product would be awesome so I can use points and she can get a package in the mail! All my products seem too harsh for her (still baby) skin. Or if there is a better thread to ask on, please point me in the right direction!!!!!


This totally changed the number of breakouts I have: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/shamanuti-activated-charcoal-cleanser   It really turned around my skin!


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 12, 2015)

I am not sure where to put this post, but I really need some advise. 

I made an order with birchbox for 400 points plus 17 dollars out of pocket. One of the item was not what I expected. (super small sample size versus the full size i imagined it to be) The item was 15 dollars. I made an return. 

However, the crazy part is, they only refunded me like 3 dollars and some points. They keep insisting that they distribute the dollar and points equally among all products. However, i think that if i am making that purchase without the 15 dollar item, I would have only paid 2 dollars or so out of pocket because i would have still spent all of my points. I tried explaining that to their customer service multiple times but doesn't work. Is there a policy regarding this? Am i just out of luck?

Had i known that i would only get 3 dollars back in money, i probably would not have returned it. What should I do? Ask for it back?


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> I am not sure where to put this post, but I really need some advise.
> 
> I made an order with birchbox for 400 points plus 17 dollars out of pocket. One of the item was not what I expected. (super small sample size versus the full size i imagined it to be) The item was 15 dollars. I made an return.
> 
> ...


I have learned to not return anything to BB because they really do screw you on the $$ and points. Trust me, I tried to have this conversation with them on two seperate occasions and they just don't get that they are actually kind of cheating us a bit. Or maybe they do actually realize that.... So yes, I am afraid you are out of luck. I actually tend to purchase things I already know I like or if I want to try something new, I order it by itself so I actually get all my money and points back if I don't like it. Fortuantely I haven't had to return more than a couple things over the years.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> I am not sure where to put this post, but I really need some advise.
> 
> I made an order with birchbox for 400 points plus 17 dollars out of pocket. One of the item was not what I expected. (super small sample size versus the full size i imagined it to be) The item was 15 dollars. I made an return.
> 
> ...


Did you call or email CS? I'm in the midst of my own return horror story. I used up all of my points on hand cream that ended up smelling like play doh. I returned everything on 12/23 but haven't gotten a penny or a point back. When I emailed to ask about the hold up they said the mail was messed up due to the holidays.  I plan to call if I still have zero points by the end of the week. I think you get better service over the phone.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 13, 2015)

H_D said:


> I have learned to not return anything to BB because they really do screw you on the $$ and points. Trust me, I tried to have this conversation with them on two seperate occasions and they just don't get that they are actually kind of cheating us a bit. Or maybe they do actually realize that.... So yes, I am afraid you are out of luck. I actually tend to purchase things I already know I like or if I want to try something new, I order it by itself so I actually get all my money and points back if I don't like it. Fortuantely I haven't had to return more than a couple things over the years.


Thanks for your reply. I should have known better I guess. I will be more careful next time making a purchase for sure.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 13, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Did you call or email CS? I'm in the midst of my own return horror story. I used up all of my points on hand cream that ended up smelling like play doh. I returned everything on 12/23 but haven't gotten a penny or a point back. When I emailed to ask about the hold up they said the mail was messed up due to the holidays.  I plan to call if I still have zero points by the end of the week. I think you get better service over the phone.


It seems like they are so willing to give everyone points, but when it comes to purchases, they are quite stingy. hope you have better luck on the phone!


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> Thanks for your reply. I should have known better I guess. I will be more careful next time making a purchase for sure.


Well, I don't think they make it very clear how they decide to process the returns in terms of points and $. If I have several items if various prices in my order and return a lower priced item, how do they decide the % of money and points I get back? I am sure there is a formula they use but I tried to undedrstant the amount of points and $ I got back on a couple items and could not figure out that magical formula. So I don't really know how we are suppose to have known better. I have never had a business do this.

I thought since the item I returned was the lowest priced item and I still kept the majority of the order that and all my points still applied to what I kept plus I paid more on top of the points, that the item I returned would be the full actual price back and no would be returned points. Or you just give me points back that equals the cost of that item I returned plus any $$ that I paid above and beyond that item.Example. If my order was $100 with several items and I used 200 points for that order so still had to pay $80 and I return and item that was $12, that they'd either give me my full $12 back since I paid $80 out of pocket. OR they'd give me 100 points back and then $2 cashback. That system makes more sense to me and is actually fair.


----------



## liilak (Jan 13, 2015)

So I ordered a Davines All in One Milk today along with 2 Chuao chocolates to push the order over $35 and used MOBILE20 for 20% off because for some reason TAKEOFF20 wasn't working for me.  Paid 300 points and $4 and change.  Not bad!


----------



## girlwithclass (Jan 13, 2015)

Had to call in to place my order (received the promo "2yearlove" for 25% off last month but it no longer worked, so they applied the 25% off manually over the phone) but I'm super excited!





Finally caved and ordered the Clarisonic Mia 2, only paid $11.75 out of pocket after the 25% off and using my hoarded points. I can't wait! Except now that I think about it.. I probably should've tried my luck with a men's pick-two instead of the women's. Hmm.


----------



## saku (Jan 13, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> I am not sure where to put this post, but I really need some advise.
> 
> I made an order with birchbox for 400 points plus 17 dollars out of pocket. One of the item was not what I expected. (super small sample size versus the full size i imagined it to be) The item was 15 dollars. I made an return.
> 
> ...


i've made a couple of returns to bb before. they always pay back in points and cash. both times, i thought they screwed it up, but if you calculate it more carefully, it's actually right. keep in mind that they also deduct the points that you earned for that specific product when you made the purchase. they do distribute the actual paid cash amount to the different items in your order, so the 17 dollars is distributed to the returned product + the other items you ordered. when you combine the $ back and the points, it should add up to the amount of the item (minus the points that you earned on that product initially). i hope this helps.

edit: changed to "17 dollars", your out of pocket.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 13, 2015)

saku said:


> i've made a couple of returns to bb before. they always pay back in points and cash. both times, i thought they screwed it up, but if you calculate it more carefully, it's actually right. keep in mind that they also deduct the points that you earned for that specific product when you made the purchase. they do distribute the actual paid cash amount to the different items in your order, so the 15 dollars is distributed to the returned product + the other items you ordered. when you combine the $ back and the points, it should add up to the amount of the item (minus the points that you earned on that product initially). i hope this helps.


Yep, the math is wonky, but it does ultimately work out. And don't forget, you also have to figure in any discount you used... if the item was originally $15, but you used a 20% off code, you get back a cash/points split equaling $12, not $15.


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure the math "works out" but if she were going to buy something of similar price of the item she just returned she wouldn't be able to use the same points and amount of $ returned to buy the item. That is not actually fair. You can't use only 10 or 50 points on an order. So no, it isn't really the same or equal in returns.

ETA: and in actuality, it doesn't always make sense. I had at least one order where I kind of got screwed for almost two dollars (and yes, I factored in the discount). I had my mathmatician professor friend try to do the math and she kept coming up with what I had and could not figure out how they shorted me. I tried to get an answer from BB but they just said it is a formula they use and that was that.


----------



## saku (Jan 13, 2015)

H_D said:


> Sure the math "works out" but if she were going to buy something of similar price of the item she just returned she wouldn't be able to use the same points and amount of $ returned to buy the item. That is not actually fair. You can't use only 10 or 50 points on an order. So no, it isn't really the same or equal in returns.
> 
> ETA: and in actuality, it doesn't always make sense. I had at least one order where I kind of got screwed for almost two dollars (and yes, I factored in the discount). I had my mathmatician professor friend try to do the math and she kept coming up with what I had and could not figure out how they shorted me. I tried to get an answer from BB but they just said it is a formula they use and that was that.


did you also deduct the points that you earned for that item? they take those points away too when you return the item.


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

@@saku we factored in everything. With all the points I had and the discount, it only came to around $13 out of pocket which would have only been 13 points for the whole order so it would have been only a small % of that 13 points that they would have returned as well.


----------



## saku (Jan 13, 2015)

H_D said:


> @@saku we factored in everything. With all the points I had and the discount, it only came to around $13 out of pocket which would have only been 13 points for the whole order so it would have been only a small % of that 13 points that they would have returned as well.


in that case, i would really insist for an explanation - with the exact numbers and stuff. i can help you try to figure it out if you have the details still, if you want.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 15, 2015)

Have any of you lovely ladies tried any of the Cynthia Rowley eye shadow pallettes from Birchbox.  I see a cute springy looking cool-toned pallete on the site and have it on my list of "maybes" to spend my points on. 

How are these shadows?  I basically just like the look of the packaging.


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 15, 2015)

Just a heads up, the anniversary codes are working today.  I never used my 13 month code for 25% off, so I tried last night and it wasn't working but today it is!  It's 13MONTHS25 if anyone else wants to try it (I have used a more recent code since then, I think the 16 month one?)


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 15, 2015)

Using up my points to try out something new!  I love the value kits, hope this one is a hit:

*Women’s “Thank You” Keychain* DPI_MRKT_KEYCHAIN 1 $15.00

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00

*Laura Geller Beauty Try Me Collection: Baked 101* *Shade* Fair fair 1 $39.00

Subtotal $64.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Anniversary Keychain, 25% Off 13 Months Anniversary , 13MONTHS25, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$34.75

Tax $0.00

200 reward points -$20.00

Gift Card -$9.25

*Grand Total* *$0.00*


----------



## ModernMistress (Jan 15, 2015)

Fresh Start  $42.00  Ordered: *1* $42.00  

Limited Edition: Vanity Affair $98.00  Ordered: *1* $98.00  

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack $10.00  Ordered: *1* $10.00  

Subtotal $150.00 

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Free Frends Ella Headphones with $150+ Purchase, FRENDS, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$10.00 

1100 reward points -$110.00 

*Grand Total* *$30.00*

I'm so excited about this order! I've been wanting the Ella headphones for a long time now and the Vanity Affair and Fresh Start boxes look so amazing. Not to mention I just picked up $500 worth of products for $30 bucks!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Have any of you lovely ladies tried any of the Cynthia Rowley eye shadow pallettes from Birchbox.  I see a cute springy looking cool-toned pallete on the site and have it on my list of "maybes" to spend my points on.
> 
> How are these shadows?  I basically just like the look of the packaging.


I got the giant palette that came with a black and gold purse and some brown liquid eyeliner. This was a free gift back in October if you switched to a yearly.  This is one of my favorite BB products to date. Yes the packaging is cute, but the colors I got (purples and gold) are super rich and flattering.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2015)

I placed a small order today, all for practical things  Since I cashed in all of my points around Thanksgiving I only had 300 in my birch-bank when the 34-month code came. I grabbed a couple things I had my eyes on for a while, and some black soap for hubs.


----------



## liilak (Jan 16, 2015)

(oops wrong thread)


----------



## arizonaelizabeth (Jan 16, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Have any of you lovely ladies tried any of the Cynthia Rowley eye shadow pallettes from Birchbox.  I see a cute springy looking cool-toned pallete on the site and have it on my list of "maybes" to spend my points on.
> 
> How are these shadows?  I basically just like the look of the packaging.


I received the Cynthia Rowley palette  (The Game Face) as a gift with purchase for aces a month or two ago. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/cynthia-rowley-beauty-game-face-eyeshadow-palette  I love it!  The shades are very buttery and easy to blend.  Honestly, I didn't expect it to be so nice (especially as a GWP).  I also purchased some of her eyeliners after my good experience with the palette.  There are not many frosty or glitter shades in that palette (which I like). I tend to wear eyeshadows by Too Faced and Laura Mercier the most.  This palette matches those in quality in my mind.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 16, 2015)

arizonaelizabeth said:


> I received the Cynthia Rowley palette  (The Game Face) as a gift with purchase for aces a month or two ago. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/cynthia-rowley-beauty-game-face-eyeshadow-palette  I love it!  The shades are very buttery and easy to blend.  Honestly, I didn't expect it to be so nice (especially as a GWP).  I also purchased some of her eyeliners after my good experience with the palette.  There are not many frosty or glitter shades in that palette (which I like). I tend to wear eyeshadows by Too Faced and Laura Mercier the most.  This palette matches those in quality in my mind.


Thanks arizonaelizabeth and Noel S. - I'm actually glad you liked them as now I think I may go ahead with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2015)

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]This kinda annoys me:[/SIZE]




Why did Birchbox only give me 9 points for this order, instead of a full 10?  

When I use points and discount codes and actual money I play cart tetris so I end up with even 10 point increments.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 16, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]This kinda annoys me:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you have gotten 12 points for your order since you spent $12?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Wouldn't you have gotten 12 points for your order since you spent $12?


You don't get points for tax.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 16, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> You don't get points for tax.


Gotcha.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 16, 2015)

H_D said:


> Well, I don't think they make it very clear how they decide to process the returns in terms of points and $. If I have several items if various prices in my order and return a lower priced item, how do they decide the % of money and points I get back? I am sure there is a formula they use but I tried to undedrstant the amount of points and $ I got back on a couple items and could not figure out that magical formula. So I don't really know how we are suppose to have known better. I have never had a business do this.
> 
> I thought since the item I returned was the lowest priced item and I still kept the majority of the order that and all my points still applied to what I kept plus I paid more on top of the points, that the item I returned would be the full actual price back and no would be returned points. Or you just give me points back that equals the cost of that item I returned plus any $$ that I paid above and beyond that item.Example. If my order was $100 with several items and I used 200 points for that order so still had to pay $80 and I return and item that was $12, that they'd either give me my full $12 back since I paid $80 out of pocket. OR they'd give me 100 points back and then $2 cashback. That system makes more sense to me and is actually fair.


I think the way they explained to me is that they take a percentage. Say if you paid with 20% points and 80%out of pocket, the 12 dollar item would get you 9.6 dollar back and 24 points. I guess it does make sense how they do it, but i just really don't like it.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 16, 2015)

saku said:


> i've made a couple of returns to bb before. they always pay back in points and cash. both times, i thought they screwed it up, but if you calculate it more carefully, it's actually right. keep in mind that they also deduct the points that you earned for that specific product when you made the purchase. they do distribute the actual paid cash amount to the different items in your order, so the 17 dollars is distributed to the returned product + the other items you ordered. when you combine the $ back and the points, it should add up to the amount of the item (minus the points that you earned on that product initially). i hope this helps.
> 
> edit: changed to "17 dollars", your out of pocket.


I think i understand the math now, which does work out. Just feels like I don't like the way they do it. 



H_D said:


> Sure the math "works out" but if she were going to buy something of similar price of the item she just returned she wouldn't be able to use the same points and amount of $ returned to buy the item. That is not actually fair. You can't use only 10 or 50 points on an order. So no, it isn't really the same or equal in returns.
> 
> ETA: and in actuality, it doesn't always make sense. I had at least one order where I kind of got screwed for almost two dollars (and yes, I factored in the discount). I had my mathmatician professor friend try to do the math and she kept coming up with what I had and could not figure out how they shorted me. I tried to get an answer from BB but they just said it is a formula they use and that was that.


I agree with your point. I got like 76 points back, which I was like, how do i ever use that. 

In the end, i think i gave up arguing with them since they won't barge at all. Lesson learned


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 16, 2015)

My first Birchbox purchase. $0


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

I had a 25% coupon for my 25 box anniversary - I wish they wouldn't just give us a couple of weeks to use - so, I was wondering what to get. I decided to get Jouer matte tint, as I always use this product. Was surprised to see it is 40.00 now (up by 2.00) and after I added it to my cart, Birchbox told me what other items people have purchased who got this...Well, it displayed the Jouer + beautyblender® Perfectly Primed Collection, which is $38.00.  I thought maybe the jouer is deluxe size. Nope, it is the SAME size.  Then I thought, maybe they just force a certain color on us.  Nope, you can pick it.   So, this collection - full jouer of the color of your choice, a beauty blender, a beauty blender soap and a mini of jouer's primer - for $38.00 .  No brainer here - that went in my cart and the other item  came out!!  I had 300 points - added the mystery 2 pick and paid 28 cents.

Jouer + beautyblender® Perfectly Primed Collection Shade Nude  $38.00 Ordered: *1* $38.00 

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack  $10.00 Ordered: *1* $10.00 

Subtotal $48.00

Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 25-Box Anniversary Discount - 25%, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$19.50

Tax $1.78

300 reward points -$30.00

*Grand Total* *$0.28*


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Have any of you lovely ladies tried any of the Cynthia Rowley eye shadow pallettes from Birchbox.  I see a cute springy looking cool-toned pallete on the site and have it on my list of "maybes" to spend my points on.
> 
> How are these shadows?  I basically just like the look of the packaging.


I purchased one of her original palettes on BB when it first came out.  Very pretty colors.  Lots of fall out and the some of the shadows were soft and crumbly.  In fact, one of them was already damaged when I received it


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 17, 2015)

I just used 700 points and my 9 month code for 20% off on:

-Paula's choice resist barrier moisturizer with retinol

-klorane dry shampoo with tint

-w3ll people bio brightener stick

-caudalie winter duo (hand cream and lip balm)

-mystery sample pack

$103.50 for only $4.80.

I've been hoarding points for awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 18, 2015)

My first birchbox order:

Beauty protector Protect and Detangle

Cynthia Rowley Eyeshadow pallete #2

Mystery pack

Used 20% code that came with my welcome gift box

And $20 of points

Free shipping

Spent $16.76

Not a free order but worth it I think. If the shadows aren't super great, I would have paid that for the spray alone.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 18, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> My first Birchbox purchase. $0


I love the Sumita colored mascaras ... for my hair. I just do a little colored strip in the front. It washes out in the shower. I did buy them originally to actually use as mascara, but they made a clumpy, flaky mess, so I gave up on that.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 18, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I love the Sumita colored mascaras ... for my hair. I just do a little colored strip in the front. It washes out in the shower. I did buy them originally to actually use as mascara, but they made a clumpy, flaky mess, so I gave up on that.


Yeah i read the reviews that it was very flaky but hey I'm getting it for free so.... I may put it in my swap pile, because I don't know where I would wear it heheh. It was hard to find things I wanted for $5 or less.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 18, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Yeah i read the reviews that it was very flaky but hey I'm getting it for free so.... I may put it in my swap pile, because I don't know where I would wear it heheh. It was hard to find things I wanted for $5 or less.


Don't forget about adding a 20% (or higher) coupon code to your order.  I think I've only made one order w/o a code b/c I wanted to use a promo that was a code.  It can make cart tetris that much more fun!  (And not to mention, cheaper!)


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 18, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Don't forget about adding a 20% (or higher) coupon code to your order.  I think I've only made one order w/o a code b/c I wanted to use a promo that was a code.  It can make cart tetris that much more fun!  (And not to mention, cheaper!)


yeah i saw it in my email and was like damn. I'll do it on my next purchase.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> This kinda annoys me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For anyone interested Birchbox gave me the full 10 points for this order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 19, 2015)

First BB order:

AYRES Body Lotion Scent-Patagonia $24.00

Color Club Gala's Gems Collection $13.00

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack $10.00

Subtotal	$47.00

Shipping &amp; Handling	$0.00

Discount (20% Off For You, Takeoff20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)	-$17.40

300 reward points	-$29.60

Grand Total -$0


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

I got all my points back on my second sub but realized I only wanted a pack of those liz earle cloths. I used 100 points on my main account, which meant wasting 20 points since it came out to 8 dollars with tax. But really, what did I do to earn them other than share my box on facebook twice. I am going to keep the point stash until I see something I must have in full size or run completely out of something.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Jan 22, 2015)

will be making mulled wine soon! haha

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Makerskit Mulled Wine MakersKit* 700987789867 1 $24.00 *Bombas Women Crew Socks* *Color* Heather Grey/Blue 760921700228 1 $9.00 *Bombas Women Crew Socks* *Color* Heather Grey/Pink 760921700204 1 $9.00 *Ahmad Tea Tea Chest Four* 481 1 $13.50 *Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $65.50 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%, 21ANDCOUNTING, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$21.66 400 reward points -$40.00 *Grand Total* *$3.84*


----------



## roxymama (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I purchased one of her original palettes on BB when it first came out.  Very pretty colors.  Lots of fall out and the some of the shadows were soft and crumbly.  In fact, one of them was already damaged when I received it


You are right about the softness and fall-out-city.  I received my palette last night and heeded your advise, made sure to put these on before my foundation &amp; concealer and really tapped my brush A LOT.  But was happy with the results after taking those steps.  Kind of annoying, but it was free and the soft colors look nice with my black cat eye I often do.  And the case is super cute on my vanity. 

Note that the middle "confetti" shade: the little speckles kind of dis-appear after first use.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 23, 2015)

Just placed my first order (yes, even if I'm on a no buy... eeeek) because I got a 200 points credit for receiving a damaged product in my january box. I actually got 2x100 points by mistake (instead of only 100). I was paranoid they'd realized they made a mistake and would remove 100 points so I bought:

-PoreFessionnal

-Amika Nourishing Mask 60ml

Got the mask since it gave me free shipping and ended up costing $3 more than if I just paid normal shipping...

Very excited to get the PoreFessionnal, I love this product but would never paid full price for it (I'm cheap!).

Total was $24, with fees/duties to Canada. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any discount that would work for Canadian orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How long does it usually take for BB to ship an order?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 23, 2015)

I saw the candy code for chuao and was slightly tempted. Then I remembered these samples were so tiny. But if you are tempted to add stuff to your cart to make it 35, this code only requires a 30 dollar purchase.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 23, 2015)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/13774

the $75 GWP bag is add-able to cart again.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 24, 2015)

If any of you were waiting for the Obliphica leave-in treatment, it's now in the shop!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/obliphica-intensive-leave-in-moisturizing-cream


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautybrands.com has the full sized amika dry shampoo on sale for $10. I used a coupon code and it brought it down to $6.50.

This is the 2nd amika steal I got off their site. I got an amika hair dryer for $40 a few weeks ago. Those dryers normally retail for over $100.

This company reminds me of a knockoff ulta, lol.

https://m.beautybrands.com/product/amika+perk+up+dry+shampoo.do

http://www.beautybrands.com/product/amika+power+cloud+force+dryer+-+graffiti.do?sortby=bestSellers


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 27, 2015)

nc42 said:


> This company reminds me of a knockoff ulta, lol.


That's not a coincidence. http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20140117/NEWS07/140119820/former-ulta-ceo-kirby-now-running-rival-beauty-chain


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> That's not a coincidence. http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20140117/NEWS07/140119820/former-ulta-ceo-kirby-now-running-rival-beauty-chain


Ah, ha! I was right, lol


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 27, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Beautybrands.com has the full sized amika dry shampoo on sale for $10. I used a coupon code and it brought it down to $6.50.
> 
> This is the 2nd amika steal I got off their site. I got an amika hair dryer for $40 a few weeks ago. Those dryers normally retail for over $100.
> 
> ...


Wow, I checked that place out and there are some amazing deals. Were you pleased with the stuff you received, because I'm contemplating an order from the clearance section now. Amazing prices!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

rockhoundluna said:


> Wow, I checked that place out and there are some amazing deals. Were you pleased with the stuff you received, because I'm contemplating an order from the clearance section now. Amazing prices!!


Yes, I'm pleased with them and I have ordered from this place twice. They accept PayPal, and use fedex to deliver. No fedex/usps hybrid crap.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 27, 2015)

I've never ordered from them, but I've been in two different stores during their liter sales.  It was an odd experience b/c there were so many salon chairs, but all were empty.  Their makeup sections felt more like afterthoughts.  Odd experience and I haven't felt the need to go back.

ETA:  Whoops, I didn't quote.  I was talking about Beauty Brands.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I've never ordered from them, but I've been in two different stores during their liter sales.  It was an odd experience b/c there were so many salon chairs, but all were empty.  Their makeup sections felt more like afterthoughts.  Odd experience and I haven't felt the need to go back.
> 
> ETA:  Whoops, I didn't quote.  I was talking about Beauty Brands.


There's no store near my area, so I've never dealt with them in person.  When you say afterthought, is it like a ghost town in there, the makeup looked old and expired, or is everything is a hot mess like a Black Friday sale?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 27, 2015)

nc42 said:


> There's no store near my area, so I've never dealt with them in person.  When you say afterthought, is it like a ghost town in there, the makeup looked old and expired, or is everything is a hot mess like a Black Friday sale?


It wasn't highlighted in the store at ALL.  Imagine walking into a store and seeing 98% hair/salon stuff and then finding a display with makeup and such.  It wasn't a hot mess at all, nor was it a ghost town -- just a different concept from the Ulta/Sephora style that I'm used to.  

I remember when I started getting physical mailers from them my first thought was, "hmm, Ulta'ish."


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

I seem to overthink things in the BB shop i.e oh you don't need more hand creams and you will never use all that perfume. But these are all things I've sampled and loved, so happy Valentine's Day to myself. 

Tocca hand cream- Bianca- $10

Atelier Duo vanilla and orange-$18

Staniac Beauty Queen-$17

Pick Two-0

Subtotal 44.00

Comeback20Off

Total- 38.00

400 points applied nothing oop.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 30, 2015)

*Soak Rinse-Free Wash*

*Scent*

Fig

S06-F

1

$10.00

*Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream*

3522930000792

1

$15.00

*Harney &amp; Sons Fine Teas Paris*

636046-35524 0

1

$9.60

*Harney &amp; Sons Fine Teas Earl Grey Supreme*

636046-35523 3

1

$9.60

*Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack*

5823

1

$10.00

Subtotal

$54.20

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, TAKEOFF20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase)

-$18.84

300 reward points

-$30.00

*Grand Total*

*$5.36*

I'm excited to see if this laundry wash works!


----------



## saku (Jan 30, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> *Soak Rinse-Free Wash*
> 
> *Scent*
> 
> ...


i have that soak product and love it! it smells good and is effective. best use is for washing swimsuit etc during a vacation on the beach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beckilg (Feb 1, 2015)

I got an amika wand in the aces sale for free with points. A big step up from my cheapo conair iron.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 1, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Beautybrands.com has the full sized amika dry shampoo on sale for $10. I used a coupon code and it brought it down to $6.50.
> 
> This is the 2nd amika steal I got off their site. I got an amika hair dryer for $40 a few weeks ago. Those dryers normally retail for over $100.
> 
> ...


Holy crud. I did pay like $75 or so for that hairdryer last year. I love it.

I took advantage of the Aces deals to get a gigantic Illume candle in that cedar and whatever fragrance. It was like $22ish. I smelled some of those candles at a snooty grocery store, once and loved them all, so I figure I can't go wrong. But you know I wasn't going to pay $40 for a candle. I may light it briefly before company arrives, and then blow it out. It will look classy.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 3, 2015)

Woo I'm back on MUT after a "ermygerd i got a full time job where did my freetime go" absence. I've been hoarding Birchbox points and finally decided to spring for this baby as a new carry on for my trip to Paris in March. It was still $40 out of pocket, but I haven't been buying makeup and body stuff the past 7 months to try and make a dent in my stash (and in anticipation of stocking up on french skincare and potentially a cheeky chanel item in paris)






I haven't got shipping info yet and there were no real pictures of this one, but a nice review of the blue one to give me confidence I will like it as a whole, just a little nervous about the neon pink, those colors hardly ever photograph properly.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 3, 2015)

gypsiemagic said:


> Woo I'm back on MUT after a "ermygerd i got a full time job where did my freetime go" absence. I've been hoarding Birchbox points and finally decided to spring for this baby as a new carry on for my trip to Paris in March. It was still $40 out of pocket, but I haven't been buying makeup and body stuff the past 7 months to try and make a dent in my stash (and in anticipation of stocking up on french skincare and potentially a cheeky chanel item in paris)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I posted a pic of the purse version of that somewhere in this thread (but the lighting was probably crap, sooo...)!  I love the color, and I really wish I would have gotten this size...I'm just not a purse-person.  But the color is gorg.

I'm back up to almost 800 points, but so far, there is nothing I'm really coveting.  Guess I'll keep saving...


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have that bag in the purse size also and I love the colors.  I was a little afraid when I bought it that it would be garish and way too bright, but it is a really nice shade IRL.  You're going to love it!


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

I just bought the Riffle Paper 5c iphone case in botanical rose. It's $35 so I added a sample pack, used TAKEOFF20, applied 300 points and the total out of pocket came to $1.10.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 10, 2015)

I just saw this on BB instagram. The Brunch Tote looks cute and I'm thinking about using my points to get it.  I had no interest in the tote until I saw this picture. The power of proper styling in pictures.     The Kate Spade umbrella  in the picture is being released 4/17.


----------



## jenacate (Apr 10, 2015)

I just bought the birchbox favorites making eyes set. Does anyone have it? Was it a good use of points or a waste?


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 19, 2015)

Just placed an order on birchbox. I got the Smashbox Full Exposure palette and a pick two all for only $9! I used a coupon code and $30 in points! I feel very accomplished! Now onto my school work   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm looking to spend 30 points on something. I was eyeballing a bottle of glamglow. I've never tried it before, but with a coupon code and points it would only cost me $25 out of pocket.  Does this seem like a good buy?


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 17, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I'm looking to spend 30 points on something. I was eyeballing a bottle of glamglow. I've never tried it before, but with a coupon code and points it would only cost me $25 out of pocket.  Does this seem like a good buy?


Generally speaking, that is a great price. Even when I stumble upon GlamGlow at TJMaxx, etc, it is still about $35-40. It's a little harder to say since you haven't tried it before.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 17, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Generally speaking, that is a great price. Even when I stumble upon GlamGlow at TJMaxx, etc, it is still about $35-40. It's a little harder to say since you haven't tried it before.


 I have yet to hear anyone say it was lousy aside from people with extremely sensitive skin. It is on my beauty bucket list. There really isn't anything else I want/need as I seem to be swimming in blushes, eye shadows, lip products and cleansers.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jun 17, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I have yet to hear anyone say it was lousy aside from people with extremely sensitive skin. It is on my beauty bucket list. There really isn't anything else I want/need as I seem to be swimming in blushes, eye shadows, lip products and cleansers.


Well, it seems like a good buy for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Don't forget to add on the mystery sample pack. It counts to the total pre-coupon and points, so you should be able to get it for free.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 17, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Well, it seems like a good buy for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Don't forget to add on the mystery sample pack. It counts to the total pre-coupon and points, so you should be able to get it for free.


I got the white one- supermud cleansing because it said it was good for adult acne. I used a code and got a mystery sample packet. Out of pocket came to $19.00.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2015)

Ugh I placed an order yesterday and the mystery packs were out of stock


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ugh I placed an order yesterday and the mystery packs were out of stock


It does that almost once per week. Maybe it's a site glitch. I got one with my order last night so they would appear to be back. You could write to cs to add it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2015)

I am hording my points now...I have almost 500 and see if I can hold out until September (my B-day month) to get something really nice.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> It does that almost once per week. Maybe it's a site glitch. I got one with my order last night so they would appear to be back. You could write to cs to add it.


Nah they've already shipped the order, I don't need more samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 18, 2015)

I keep on buying the same thing with my points - those S'well water bottles. Totally obsessed with them! The 17oz bottles just came back in stock yesterday, and I bought another one in Monaco Blue.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 18, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I keep on buying the same thing with my points - those S'well water bottles. Totally obsessed with them! The 17oz bottles just came back in stock yesterday, and I bought another one in Monaco Blue.


I just checked out the water bottles on their site and love this idea! I hadn't looked into the home section in a long time. Need to check it more often. I think I need to use my points for one of these. I don't like plastic reusable wattle bottles even if they are BPA free so this seems to be a great option. Thanks for the info!


----------



## EricaD (Jun 19, 2015)

I have 900 points and a 50 gift card and would like to do a major order, but the 2 shades I can wear of the cc cream I use are OOS and CS can't tell me when they'll be back. But she did say they will come back. So I guess I'll just keep waiting and accumulating points, but I'm sure by the time I order the other stuff I want will be OOS. Sigh. I'd just do a few separate orders but I have a 25% off I'd like to use.

BTW, did anyone else notice the stopped selling the cheaper beautyblender double in favor of the pricier b.b.f. set? Annoying.


----------



## jenacate (Jul 3, 2015)

I just got summer ready kit. I was saving for the summer LE box that sold out so I settled for this one. I'll use all everything in it, so it's a good deal for me.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 3, 2015)

I ended up getting Miss Jessie's Quick Curls Creme and Beauty Protector leave-in conditioner with my 30 points, both were products I knew I liked, so I was thrilled to get them for all of 96 cents. I was pretty disappointed with the mystery pack, though. It was a teeny tube of Yu-be and a foil of Miss Jessie's Recovery Treatment (would have liked it better had it been bigger, but it's not even enough to do all my hair) ..both were so teeny I'd have been VERY UNHAPPY had it not been free.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's my recent order:





I got that perfume last month and I lurrrrrvvvveee it!  It's SO cheap too.  I better get a good 2 pack mystery pack.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

nice!!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 21, 2015)

- Had 320 points

- made $35 purchase (got mystery pack) and used ACESEXTRA75

- 20 remaining points + 5 purchase points + 75 promotion points = 100 total points

- made $10 purchase and used MISSCHARMING to get a sample of the Miss Charming perfume

$45 in products + mystery pack + perfume sample all for $5


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2015)

I just cashed in
 
I had 671 points, used 600 of them.  Used TAKE21OFF to get 21% off.


Promos used in this order:


Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase
VIP Free Shipping
TAKE21OFF 21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%
Item Sku Qty Subtotal


amika Un.Done Texture Spray amika Undone Texture Spray 1 $24.00
Macadamia Professional™ Weightless Moisture Leave-In Conditioning Mist 200101 1 $22.00
amika Bombshell Blowout Spray AM50.11256 1 $24.00
Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack 5823 1 $10.00
LA FRESH® Travel Lite® Facial Cleansing Wipes – 3 pack 7-66670-35154-4 1 $1.99
Subtotal $81.99


Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 21-Box Anniversary Discount - 21%, TAKE21OFF, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$25.12
Tax $3.55
600 reward points -$60.00
Grand Total $0.42

:wizard:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 23, 2015)

Atelier Cologne Pomélo Paradis Cologne Absolue – 30 mlIt's $70 and I have 440 points at the moment.  COMEBACK20 is currently valid on that account, so it knocks the price down to $56.00 ($16.00 after points are applied), but I want to wait until I get 500 to points.  Note: I have used COMEBACK20 on this account before, it seems to be periodically valid after I've unsubscribed while waiting for a 100-point promo code to sign up for a monthly sub again.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 30, 2015)

Got

Harney and Sons Tea- Paris, $9

Not Soap, Radio - Stuff Cupid Dips His Arrows In-$18

after 200 points and promo code total (25% off $25 or more anniversary ) was 75 cents.

No mystery pack or gift with purchase this time, but I feel like I am swimming in samples right now.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

I bought the Spornette Luxury cushion hair brush and I love it. It works better than my Mason Pearson brush (travel version) I bought years ago on a sale. I highly recommend the Spornette brush.


----------



## jb3480 (Aug 4, 2015)

Got:

CEW Mass Appeal Box

CEW Prestige Box

Marcelle waterproof eyeliner in charcoal (that sample from June has been my everyday liner lately -- I like it better than my Urban Decay 24/7 pencils)

Sample Pack

Used code Mobile20 and 300 points, paid $1.20.  Was waiting for the CEW boxes to cash in some points!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 4, 2015)

Sigh to buy the Cew boxes and use my points or hoard points. This is a tough choice!


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Sigh to buy the Cew boxes and use my points or hoard points. This is a tough choice!


I almost gave in, but I'm holding out for some sort of fall or winter limited edition box. I find I really enjoy the boxes with house items in them. That cookie mix from the Home Sweet Homespun box was amazing.


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 12, 2015)

Anniversary keychain + pick 2 + pick 3 + "sunburst" code for House of Harlow necklace + Birchbox brushes - 300 points = $5 happy


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 18, 2015)

Found out that the anniversary keychain counts as a $15 dollar purchase even though it is free. I bought the mask sampler for $15. I got to use an anniversary code from my other account because my subtotal was over $25.  Anyhoo after 100 points my total oop was $2.97.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 26, 2015)

Today I got my Dr. Jart BB cream (has been my HG BB cream since sampling it a couple months ago), the Mass Appeal box, the Prestige box, and a mystery sample back. Using a code and points (400) I paid 13.xx.

On my second account I ordered by Laura Gellar baked foundation, a Dr. Jart Face mask (got me to free shipping) and a mystery pack. Minus codes and 300 points I paid 2.xx.

I think good deals especially since they are my everyday wears.


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (Aug 29, 2015)

Two stila splurges, a setting powder/primer, and mystery samples all for .74! Super excited to try the stila products out


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 30, 2015)

I went to the LA pop up shop event today and spent my points! Got a Men's BYOB, a women's BYOB, and Benefit Gimme Brow. For spending over $35 I got a free Birchbox full of goodies (valued over $50!!!), and extra bonus points for spending over $50! It was really fun, and I was really pleased with all the goodies! For the men's box I chose a pair of $50 LSTN earbuds as the lifestyle item. Crazy good deal!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 31, 2015)

I need to get back on track reviewing samples, I miss these points!


----------



## aniadania (Sep 29, 2015)

I have 493 points. My order is for $44. If I use my points to pay for it, will it use all my points + $4 or will it use 400 points + $4 and I will still have 93 points?

Please help!!!


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 30, 2015)

400 points and you will pay the $4.


----------



## aniadania (Sep 30, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> 400 points and you will pay the $4.


Thank you!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Oct 2, 2015)

I just bought the Supergoop Spf hand creme, Benefit's Fakeup, and Amika's nourishing hair mask.


----------



## aniadania (Oct 3, 2015)

I bought Jane Iredale kits.Colours are wonderful, works well together. I wish we could buy full size powders. They are great.I would be using all my points on them.

This month I also bought "Skin quenchers" and "Power Pose" box. I also chose this box on both accounts. I wanted to have more Darphin cream. 15ml is better than only 5ml  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm going for this set: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/atelier-cologne-miniature-duo-vanille-orange because it seems like a such a great deal and I like both scents. I'm trying to decide among various Tocca items for the rest of my order...I love them all!


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 5, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I'm going for this set: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/atelier-cologne-miniature-duo-vanille-orange because it seems like a such a great deal and I like both scents. I'm trying to decide among various Tocca items for the rest of my order...I love them all!


I own that set and it's a great deal. I've also noticed on the actual atelier website you can order samples a la cart that come with those adorable postcards.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 19, 2015)

Here's my latest order, not bad for $5


----------



## jenacate (Oct 23, 2015)

I purchased the living proof restore shampoo and conditioner for my mom using her points. It took a long time of subscribing for her but she finally found something that made her want to buy the full sizes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2015)

I got the above order last night and then got this email  :angry:





I'm also annoyed they're running a free beauty blender promo literally right after I bought one.  :angry:   :angry:   :angry:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm planning to make this purchase if BB ever gets around to crediting 100 points for the card missing from my September box.  I re-subbed mid-September and the box did not arrive until October 5th, then the card was nowhere to be found.  I know I am not the only one with this issue.  I e-mailed to say, "Hey, just a heads up, my September box had no product card, I actually use the card and I'm really disappointed that this box didn't have it."  BB CS was like, "Oh, thanks for providing feedback on the new vertical card format.  We appreciate it."  Ah, no, read the e-mail, BB CS, read the e-mail.


----------



## jewdiful (Nov 20, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I'm planning to make this purchase if BB ever gets around to crediting 100 points for the card missing from my September box.  I re-subbed mid-September and the box did not arrive until October 5th, then the card was nowhere to be found.  I know I am not the only one with this issue.  I e-mailed to say, "Hey, just a heads up, my September box had no product card, I actually use the card and I'm really disappointed that this box didn't have it."  BB CS was like, "Oh, thanks for providing feedback on the new vertical card format.  We appreciate it."  Ah, no, read the e-mail, BB CS, read the e-mail.


I'm really particular about saving the cards (I've saved every one from the three years I've subscribed) and I'd be pissed if they forgot my card, too. So I feel your pain/frustration - they should've thrown you some sorry points at least - hell, even actually reading your email would have been a lot better than the response you did get lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2015)

Clarisonic and some chocolate for $.84, hmm ok!  Merry Thanksgiving to me!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 27, 2015)

I used the aces code for 30% and redeemed my 40 points for the Peter Roth Thomas cucumber mask, makeup remover wipes, and the free mystery pack for a grande total of $0.


----------



## jenacate (Nov 28, 2015)

My grandmother gives each grandkids parent $100 to get a Christmas present with so I ordered the beachwaver s1 and with the the code it only came to $90! I fully intend to use it when it comes in and wrap it up on Christmas Eve to pretend it's a surprise lol


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 28, 2015)

I used the ACESONLY code and 200 points to get Everyday Glamour LE box + Men's MSP for $15.95 on one account and Charmed Life LE box + Men's MSP for $9.95 on my second account.


----------



## artemiss (Nov 29, 2015)

I renewed my annual sub via a 'gift sub' from my alter-ego + got a MSP.  Used 200 pts +30% off for $57. That's only $4.75 a box, which is means they are free after points reviews. :lol: (you can still review gift subs, right?)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 29, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I renewed my annual sub via a 'gift sub' from my alter-ego + got a MSP.  Used 200 pts +30% off for $57. That's only $4.75 a box, which is means they are free after points reviews. :lol: (you can still review gift subs, right?)


That's such a great deal! I only had 100 points because I can't seem to hold onto them, but it still ends up being ~$5.50 a month. And yes, you can review on gift subs! I ended up buying one of the annual subscription gift cards so I can add it onto my account when my current sub is up. I wonder if they expire.


----------



## kkkkkelly (Nov 29, 2015)

so tempted to order an annual sub gift card thanks to these posts...does anyone know if you get 100 points for purchasing it as well? or does that only happen when you purchase/renew an annual sub for yourself?

edit: never mind figured it out! ordered a 6 month card and mystery pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 14, 2015)

I made this order on 12/11/15.  I want to try the Ofra Liquid Lipstick so bad.  I've heard good things about them, but I don't want to spend the approx. $20 on the Ofra website.  So far I've tried the liquid lipsticks by Stila through Birchbox, and I've bought one by Kat Von D, and NYX in Stone Cold.  I  think I like the NYX one best.  If I don't like the Ofra, I didn't waste $20 cash, but I hope it's good because they do have colors I want to try really bad.


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't get as much of a discount as I could have, but this time around I used my first 100 points on my self-gifted (2nd) account, paired with my $10 off $35 first box, to get:






I know I'll get the 'welcome' box whenever I activate this, so I'm going to try to hold off for a month that I'm not super excited about sample choice. I've heard good things about the lip balm though and I'm excited for another Mystery Pack!!


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 12, 2016)

I saw this in the shop for the first time today. It looked like the Tinkerbell perfume set I had when I was four.  I already know I like Calm.  Hopefully the others will be just as nice.  :wub:

 
Lollia by Margot Elena Sweet Hearts Little Luxe Eau De Parfum Set
 
$63.00
Spend $35+, get a free Mystery Sample Pack
Qty. 1
$10.00
Subtotal $73.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, TAKEALEAP20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$22.60
Tax $4.03
200 reward points -$20.00
Grand Total $34.43


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Apr 14, 2016)

Another 30 points built up and I got my holy grail mask for &lt;$3!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm ecstatic.


----------

